#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-22
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to use the pinch gesture on my multi-gesture touchpad
<cristian_c> I was told to look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad
<cristian_c> but I don't know what set-prop is related to the pinch gesture
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-23
<cnf> hello
<cnf> i'm trying to get 3 finger swiping to work
<TuTornillo> hi there!
<TuTornillo> can anyone help me?
<Pichy> hi, I have an issue with my touchscreen, it gets loaded as mouse
<Pichy> at /proc/bus/input/devices I can see it makes a mouse0 event
<Pichy> and I'm not able to get it to work as touch with xorg.conf
<Pichy> anyone alive here?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-24
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to use the pinch gesture on my multi-gesture touchpad
<cristian_c> I was told to look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad
<cristian_c> but I don't know what set-prop is related to the pinch gesture
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<WebVisitor-1> hi
<WebVisitor-1> I have an EEESlate EP150 and I just installed Ubuntu. The problem is that the touch screen is not working well. I can only use the pen but i cant use my finger to press buttons, and the multytouch is not working
<cristian_c> WebVisitor-1, type: lsusb && lsusb -t
<WebVisitor-1> ok, here's what I get:
<WebVisitor-1> Commande 'type:' non trouvée, vouliez-vous dire :  La commande 'typer' du paquet 'erlang-typer' (universe) type: : commande introuvable rabeb@rabeb-EP121:~$ lsusb && lsusb -t Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Inte
<cristian_c> !pastebin | WebVisitor-1
<ubot5> WebVisitor-1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WebVisitor-1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303172/
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0eef:a001 D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd
<cristian_c> WebVisitor, what is this?
<WebVisitor-1> this is the output  of :  lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd
<WebVisitor-1> I don't really know
<WebVisitor-1> :(
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> I'm searching
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> WebVisitor-1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11428016&postcount=78
<WebVisitor-1> thanks, i'll check it
#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-25
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to use the pinch gesture on my multi-gesture touchpad
<cristian_c> I was told to look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad
<cristian_c> but I don't know what set-prop is related to the pinch gesture
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<dandrader> cristian_c, you mean that you want to write a libgeis application that makes use of two-fingers pinch gestures?
<cristian_c> dandrader, I thought that touchegg supported the pinch gesture and others
<cristian_c> *others gestures
<dandrader> cristian_c, the synaptics driver in xserver will consume all two-fingers' gestures in order to emulate two-fingers tap for "right click" and two-fingers drag for scroll events
<dandrader> so unless you disable those emulation features no application will get any two-finger gestures
<cristian_c> dandrader, ok
<cristian_c> dandrader, what file haveI to edit
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *have
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> xorg.conf?
<dandrader> cristian_c,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport
<dandrader> it's a pita at the moment, as those settings will be lost upon reboot
<dandrader> there's a way to make them permanent, by I don't know it
<dandrader> s/by/but
<cristian_c> dandrader, I'd like to try anyway
<dandrader> another option is to remove the synaptics driver
<cristian_c> also if at the moment
<dandrader> you can readd it later easily
<dandrader> just remove or install the related package
<cristian_c> Disable two-finger scrolling:
<cristian_c> Disable two-touch tapping:
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dandrader, ok
<cristian_c> also if I use gnome 2
<cristian_c> dandrader, thanks for the info
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> I'll study it
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-21
<cjb_> does anyone know if ubuntu touch can run cron?
<duflu> cjb_, I haven't looked, but it should. It's just an Ubuntu installation now
<cjb_> duflu: does that mean it has all the same commands as the desktop version?
<duflu> cjb_: Yes, it should do
<duflu> Although it's plausible some not required for touch aren't installed by default. All should still be installable
<cjb_> thru apt-get, right?
<Cynp> Hey Guys, at the end of the install after my Nexus has installed the armhf.zip and reboots, it stays on the Google logo and doesnt boot
<cjb_> duflu: thank you, I might install it now.
<Cynp> doesnt boot into touch*
<melvster> can i run a full web server on ubuntu touch ... would there be any issues?
<duflu> melvster: Sure, it's just an Ubuntu machine. But remember touch devices are not as powerful as modern desktops/laptops
<melvster> duflu: woot! :D
<melvster> am just reading ... http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/10/googles-iron-grip-on-android-controlling-open-source-by-any-means-necessary/
<melvster> and that makes me even more glad i switched to ubuntu touch :)
<duflu> melvster: Almost all packages should have armhf builds done for them. So just apt-get install ...
<melvster> duflu: brilliant ... im thinking about trying phablet with pagekite and a webserver
<duflu> melvster: Oh and I almost forgot... the touch images are now read-only by default so packages won't install. You can fix that with something like "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<linuxuz3r> is there an appstore for ubuntu touch?
<linuxuz3r> like google play or app store?
<melvster> linuxuz3r: yes i think it's the normal ubuntu app store ... 68000 apps there last time i counted ... duflu thanks!
<Cynp> Hey, any reason why my device wouldnt automatically reboot into the Ubuntu Touch UI?
<Cynp> It just boots to the google logo and thats it. Am i missing something?
<linuxuz3r> melvster, ok
<duflu> Cynp: Hmm, that's what happens when no display server has started. Log a bug, methinks
<linuxuz3r> melvster i dont have ubuntu tocuh installed in my android device but are there paid apps in the ubuntu app store
<melvster> linuxuz3r: i didnt see any yet, but im sure there will be some if not now then soon
<melvster> i only installed this weekend :)
<melvster> so still learning ...
<FabianCook> Anyone else notice the insane jitter when scrolling?
<FabianCook> Question, should I make my storage helpers in QML or C++? What is preferred?
<Cynp> duflu: aha! yeah it took ages for it to start up. Now... to get cellular data to work
<OrokuSaki> <trying to run *mer* while I wait for jhodapp to do some codec stuff =)
<OrokuSaki> Where would we be without Mer? =)
<Cynp> Does anyone else get random freezes?
<thatguyisjames> i got it up and running, and i know this is still in dev state... but, anyone manage to get the alarm to show the time set, or is this non working currently?
<FabianCook> Cynp, Just got one now
<Cynp> Lol trying to login to gmail, asks for verification and then i dont receive any sms code
<JoeK_> I'm currently trying to flash Ubuntu onto my Nexus 4. My terminal is showing "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes." and my phone screen is on, but it's on a blank screen. Should I restart the flash?
<FabianCook> thatguyisjames, it seems to be working for me
<FabianCook> JoeK_, Nah, it takes some time
<JoeK_> okay
<FabianCook> JoeK_, Are you sure its not actually done and the screen is off?
<JoeK_> I can tell the the phone screen is on.
<JoeK_> I could try powering off and then power on and see if it's done
<Cynp> JoeK_: load up another terminal and try adb shell ls
<JoeK_> ok it listed a table of contents
<Cynp> JoeK_: if it gives you a list of files, that means that your phone is on and working
<Cynp> JoeK_: and booted up into ubuntu, you can remove the ls so, "adb shell" and you will be able to see the hostname
<Cynp> My screen took a good 60+ seconds for it to start up first time.
<JoeK_> should i reboot phone?
<stardome> has anyone here tried putting ubuntu touch on an Asus Transformer tablet?
<JoeK_> okay, the other terminal has completed it's process. It said "Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way." But I restarted the phone and I am in Ubuntu. So It looks Okay.
<FabianCook> Should be fine then xD
<JoeK_> Thanks for the help
<mark```> The phone/install page says that Ubuntu Phone will connect to a GSM network. This might just me emphasizing that it won't do data. But it might mean that it won't work on Wind Mobile's AWS 1700/2100MHz network. Does anyone know if Ubuntu Touch would or would not be expected to work with voice calls on an AWS network?
<mark```> "me emphasizing" = "be emphasizing"
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm heading to bed now, but I believe I've fixed livecd-rootfs for trusty and there's an image building now. So if it all works, you should have your first trusty image published on system-image by the time you get online.
<AskUbuntu> Creating a library for Ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/362865
<dholbach> good morning
<dun> I can not use 3g data. i using china unicom,who can i help me?
<AskUbuntu> Swedish keyboard on Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/362910
<JamesTait> You got back safely then?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Apple Day! :-D
<dun> good afternoon!
<ondra> john-mcaleely: ping
<haziq> Hello
<haziq> I have sony ericsson live with walkman wt19i and i want to know that my phone can run ubuntu?
<popey> haziq: is it listed at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<haziq> No.
<popey> then no, someone would need to port it
<haziq> Ok thanks for help :)
<nhaines> popey: I have a device and it's not supported by Ubuntu.  Can I still run Ubuntu on it?
<popey> nhaines: is that sarcasm?
<popey> my sarcasm detector is broken this morning
<nhaines> popey: yes.
<nhaines> popey: Also be forewarned: if the answer is "no", then I will argue with you because I want to run Ubuntu on it anyway.  Also I would like a pony.
<popey> super
<nhaines> popey: eh, scratch that.  I just realized that I have to log out and then in again in order to run Virtualbox, but I don't want to be required to do that.  So now I'm angry at that instead.
<nhaines> On the plus side, the Virtualbox scopes possibly work very well.
<davmor2> Morning all
<spazzymoto> Did someone say pony...
<janimo`> bzoltan, hi are there some details available on qtsensors work? bug 1227116 has little info. I'd like to try out the sensor functionality
<ubot5> bug 1227116 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "qtsensors is non-functional" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227116
<nik90> janimo`: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1241735
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241735 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Allow apps access to /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable" [High,In progress]
<nik90> janimo`: apparently that's what is holding up qtsensors from landing
<nik90> janimo`: the necessary code for haptic has landed in the sdk, however we are missing the qtsensors package which is being held back due to app armor stuff
<janimo`> nik90, thanks
<janimo`> nik90, do you know if applications can force their orientation (such as landscape) ?
<janimo`> what I see is the automaticOrientation property
<nik90> janimo`: afaik nope
<nik90> janimo`: the automaticOrientation helps to switch to landscape mode automatically but does not enforce it
<davmor2> tvoss: 101 took all day saturday and the morning sunday before the maguro needed a reboot because it was unusable, but as such it didn't crash just got too slow
<davmor2> tvoss: I'm assuming there is still a memory leak but it is much slower
<tvoss> davmor2, thx for the feedback, we will keep on digging further obviously
<janimo`> kalikiana, regarding bug 1241735
<ubot5> bug 1241735 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Allow apps access to /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241735
<janimo`> kalikiana, is the adb shell session subject to apparmor restrictions as well?
<janimo`> kalikiana, echo 150 > /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable works for me in a non-root shell on the nexus4 with the #100  image
<kalikiana> janimo`: I'm using Galaxy Nexus, I recall that it used to work in the past but that was before mir or flipped images
<kalikiana> right now without sudo it doesn't work
<janimo`> kalikiana, what error do you get, EPERM?
<kalikiana> I enter the user shell with "su -l phablet", then the echo fails with -su: /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable: Permission denied
<janimo`> kalikiana, do you echo into the file or using the snippet in the bugreport ?
<janimo`> kalikiana, I directly echo 200 >/proc/...
<janimo`> kalikiana, since the snippet actually tries to run that sysfs file
<kalikiana> hum, very stupid mistake there | should be >…
<kalikiana> it works
<janimo`> kalikiana, \o/
<kalikiana> sorry :-/
<janimo`> kalikiana, np, good to know it works
<kalikiana> now how do I know what permissions the app has?
<janimo`> kalikiana, do you know whether forcing of app orientation is anywhere in the plans? A property similar to automaticOrientation but getting an orientation value
<kalikiana> I'd like to distinguish a possible issue in code from apparmor blocking it
<janimo`> kalikiana, if not I could try taking a look to see if I can add it myself
<janimo`> kalikiana, if apparmor blocks it there will be messages in /var/log/syslog
<janimo`> or apparmor-notify may be used ( I did not use it so I am not sure it works but I saw it in the docs)
<janimo`> kalikiana, or you mean you want to detect the issue programatically inside the app?
<kalikiana> janimo`: I proposed a bugfix for your bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239760 it works, if you don't run into the bug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239760 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cannot manually set orientation" [Medium,Confirmed]
<janimo`> kalikiana, thanks, I saw that branch just did not know whether something was blocking it (apart from the imminent release :)
<kalikiana> janimo`: from the code I would think it does write just fine, so knowing if apparmor blocks it or not would mean I'm not spending time in the wrong place
<kalikiana> no messages in /var/log/syslog at least
<mdeslaur> kalikiana: apparmor doesn't block anything when you use an adb shell, also if you don't have anything in syslog, it's not apparmor
<mdeslaur> kalikiana: what are the permissions on /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable?
<hich-em> est ce que ubuntu touch marche sur une tablet sanei N10???????
<mdeslaur> hich-em: non
<hich-em> mdeslaur merci :)
<mdeslaur> hich-em: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hich-em> mdeslaur, my tablet it's not original it's like huawei
<yahoo> ogra, whats the progres on GNEX dispaly driver fix ? I've been waiting for it :(
<Rauero> yo!
<ogra_> yahoo, ask tvoss
<ogra_> he was looking into other options to improve the lag on maguro
<yahoo> is tvoss here ?
<yahoo> tvoss, whats the progres on GNEX dispaly driver fix ? I've been waiting for it :(
<yahoo> ogra, sounds good
<tvoss> yahoo, 101 already has some improvements, and there are a bunch of branches on mir up for review
<Rauero> does anyone here try to change android to ubuntu using alcatel ot 6030x?
<ogra_> yeah, i was referring to the Mir branches
<tvoss> ogra_, yahoo in the review queue
<yahoo> tvoss, when will it be released via OTA ?
<tvoss> yahoo, can't say for sure, some of them likely this week
<yahoo> BTW, terminal  app has some issues with keyboard. it wont show up
<tvoss> yahoo, yup, we have got bugs logged for that
<yahoo> ok. i'll have to flash my phone to android then :(
<tvoss> yahoo, please check lp:ubuntu-keyboard then
<tvoss> yahoo, are you on 100 or 101?
<yahoo> what is 100 & 101 ?
<tvoss> yahoo, image nr
<yahoo> i am not sure.
<popey> yahoo: adb shell system-image-cli -i
<tvoss> ogra_, is 101 out via ota?
<popey> that'll tell you
<ogra_> tvoss, only in the proposed channel
<tvoss> ogra_, ack
<yahoo> in "about this phone", its 13.10 (r100)
<yahoo> 101 has driver fixes ?
<tvoss> yahoo, not driver fixes, but higher levels in the stack accounting for driver specifics
<tvoss> yahoo, for maguro, 101 fixes some of the lag
<davmor2> ogra_: improves the maguro slow down time for me to about a day and a half :)
<yahoo> ok
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, there is still the upstart memleak and the Mir fixes from tvoss
<yahoo> i'll wait for 101
<yahoo> will it be out by tomorrow ?
<davmor2> ogra_: Yeap but that is a vast improvement for 101
<cwayne_> so is channel devel now pointing to trusty?
<ogra_> not yet, no
<janimo`> cwayne, you can install form trusty-proposed though
<janimo`> if you want to try build 1 that is :)
<cwayne_> janimo`, yeah, i'd seen it was setup, just checking to make sure that devl hasn't aliased to it yet :P
<asac> tvoss: ogra_ said you have a MIR fix/patch for making the uevent spam go away? whats the status?
<tvoss> asac, not in yet, need to check with kdub on its status
<ogra_> would be good to be able to have that in trusty soon
<ogra_> fi we see it is good, then also have it for saucy
<tvoss> asac, requires us to access the android power HAL, need to make sure that parts are in place
<tvoss> ogra_, asap, but need to cross-check with kdub
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> tvoss, so i wrote a good bunch of webapps on the weekend (four landed in the shop already) and i think there is a lot of work needed wrt backgrounding apps
<ogra_> tvoss, if i run multiple webapps they never save their state properly when backgrounded
<ogra_> tvoss, i often have dead apps in the list that dont get started at all again ... and at some point the shell even assigns the wrong labels to the thumbnails
<tvoss> ogra_, that comes down to patching the webruntime then. For qml apps, the sdk takes care of that automatically
<AskUbuntu> will ubuntu touch support Nexus 7 in the future | http://askubuntu.com/q/363009
<ogra_> when i left the phone over night all apps were dead ...
<ogra_> (seems suspending for a longer time flushes the ram underneat the apps or some such)
<tvoss> ogra_, can you file a bug against unity8/unity-mir please?
<ogra_> will do
<ogra_> i'll land some more apps today as well (heise, n-tv etc ) so oyu can try yourself ...
<tvoss> ogra_, thanks, but it is unlikely that I will come to triage that bug today
<ogra_> it gets really weird if you get about 6 webapps running
<ogra_> the oldes ones get killed and have to start from scratch if you flick through them (if tehy start at all)
<popey> ogra_: you going to put them in the store?
<ogra_> popey, yeah, 6 more waiting 4 went in tonight
<trecker> someone speaks Russian?
<ogra_> russians do
<ogra_> (i heard)
<trecker> yes
<ogra_> tvoss, oh, btw, do you know if we have plans for printing ?
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<ogra_> would be cool to be able to use network printers OOTB ... i dont think other mobile OSes do that without third party apps
<Stskeeps> webos had, but given that was HP ..
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> and given it drives their printers nowadays
<tvoss> ogra_, we had a session about printing at one vuds. Till planned on stripping down the cups stack such that we can install a lightweight printing stack
<tvoss> ogra_, just pinged tkamppeter in #ubuntu-devel
<Trisse23> Hmm when will this become available on other devices than nexus? :)
<Trisse23> And how is it working, is it smooth?
<Aivaras> how long "Waiting for recovery image to boot" should take?
<Aivaras> It seams that I can't boot to recovery image. Any ideas?
<OrokuSaki> Morning all!
<asac> ogra_: yeah. lightweight as in super-minimal would be great for printing stack :)
<ogra_> yeah, only starting on demand
<tvoss> ogra_, asac that was part of the original discussion
<Aivaras> "insufficient permissions for device" then trying to adb then in ubuntu recovery
<Aivaras> "adb devices" outputs device and "no premissions"
<Aivaras> All I needed was adb server restart
<mandel_> lool, ping
<Aivaras> I will totally ne late to university because of this touch thing :D
<Aivaras> be*
<dholbach> ogra_, having fun?
<ogra_> dholbach, so much paperwork :P
<ogra_> creating the app takes half the time of submitting it
<dholbach> well, you have to have a description and pictures and stuff - soon we'll land automatic reviews and inspection of the packages, so there'll be less duplicated information
<ogra_> yeah, i understand ... and if i wouldnt sumit that info the the website it would have to be somewhere inside the package after all
<sergiusens> ogra_, it's supposed to pick up all that info from the manifest itself eventually
<ogra_> ah, nice
<akiragt> hello
<timetraveler> hi
<guest101> hey everyone
<guest101> i want to install ubuntu on my android
<guest101> how do i go about that ?
<timetraveler> I want to install ubuntu on my android too
<timetraveler> but I have some questions
<timetraveler> Is it stable version ?
<guest101> anyone here can assist with the process ?
<ogra_> guest1__, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> timetraveler, ^^^
<tsdgeos> zsombi: any of you guys can review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/micro-optimizations ?
<ogra_> popey, is the BBC app yours ?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: just checked it few minutes ago :)
<tsdgeos> zsombi: oki :=)
<ogra_> popey, i get an error trying to install it (and no info whats actually wrong apart that it tells me my U1 account has issues)
<ogra_> (says: "your ubuntu one credentials are invalid")
<stgraber> ogra_: did you test that trusty-proposed image?
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, runs fine on mako and maguro
<stgraber> cool
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks for the fix ( i had a hack pending but didnt feel like uploading on the weekend)
<ogra_> curious how the next image will look like though :)
<ogra_> this one is essentially just a renamed saucy
<ogra_> the fun begins at 2
<ogra_> :)
<spazzymoto> is the root filesystem mounted as readonly? trying to install some python packages via apt and get W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ogra_> spazzymoto, yes
<spazzymoto> ogra_: ah ok thanks. Is there a way to install packages via apt? would mount / -o remount,rw work, or not advised?
<ogra_> you can make the fs writable with: touch /userdata/.writable_image ... and rebooting
<systime> Just installed touch on my nexus 10.  When I try to play a video, I get audio but a black screen.  Is that a known issue?
<ogra_> you will lose the ability to do OTA upgrades and apt will eventually break
<ogra_> systime, sadly yes ...
<systime> ogra_: Thanks.
<tsdgeos> zsombi: Cid is my second surname so not the right way to adress me ;-) tx for the review anyway :D
<zsombi> tsdgeos: auch, sorry dude, will keep that in mind!
<tsdgeos> zsombi: no worries :D
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, can you hear us on mumble?
<spazzymoto> ogra_: ok thanks, will have to leave it as i dont want to break it
<tsdgeos> zsombi: oh, my branch conflicts
 * tsdgeos rebases/merges
<zsombi> tsdgeos: fix it then :D
 * zsombi eod
<spazzymoto> got whatsapp working with yowsup in terminal
<ogra_> wow, congrats
<spazzymoto> is there a way to write a frontend with python currently? i dont think pyqt bindings are there
<ogra_> there is no pyqt for Qt 5.0 i think
<ogra_> so you would have to use C++/QML
<louidgi> hi! during the install the phone said me that autodpoy.zip is not found
<louidgi> evrybody to help me please?
<spazzymoto> http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/news/pyqt-511
<spazzymoto> pity but thanks ogra
<ogra_> spazzymoto, i also dont think we want to encourage the usage of python ... it is way to demanding
<ogra_> for small short running scripts thats fine, but not for constantly running processes
<spazzymoto> fair enough
 * spazzymoto goes to dust of C++ books
<ogra_> :)
<iBelieve> I'm on 13.10 (desktop) and have the Ubuntu SDK and all the core apps installed. I'm getting apparmor denials while connecting to the internet using the standard Network Manager indicator. Any chance this problem is related to having Ubuntu Touch-related stuff installed (due to confinement issues)?
<iBelieve> My errors are: Oct 21 13:34:55 ubuntu-dev dbus[447]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="system" path="/org/freedesktop/DBus" interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="Hello" mask="send" name="org.freedesktop.DBus" pid=3232 profile="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" peer_profile="unconfined" info="Invalid argument"
<iBelieve> Oct 21 13:34:55 ubuntu-dev dbus[447]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="system" path="/org/freedesktop/DBus" interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="Hello" name="org.freedesktop.DBus" mask="receive" profile="unconfined" peer_pid=3232 peer_profile="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" peer_info="Invalid argument"
<JasonFelice> The docs on developer.ubuntu.com don't seem to include how to get an app to a phone.
<JasonFelice> Package & deploy, I mean.
<ogra_> iBelieve, yeah, sounds like it
<iBelieve> ogra_, so what should I try uninstalling to test?
<ogra_> iBelieve, hmm,, no idea, probably jdstrand can help here
<ogra_> JasonFelice, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/ probably ?
<iBelieve> ogra_, thanks
<iBelieve> jdstrand, ping
<jdstrand> iBelieve: your /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient or /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/dbus seems out of date
<JasonFelice> ogra_: That gives some insight.  I'm working on a QML app, though.
<JasonFelice> ogra_: Oh, found it.  Cool.
<ogra_> yeah, i guess there should also be such a document for QML apps
<iBelieve> jdstrand, I was able to connect to the internet using the terminal and then ran update/dist-upgrade, so the packages should be up-to-date. How would I see if the files are out of date?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, sbeattie, tyhicks, jjohansen, sarnold, ChrisCoulson: please perform https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/ReleaseCycle#Individuals_.28devel.29 at your earliest convenience
<jdstrand> meh
<iBelieve> jdstrand, (I'm on 13.10, by the way)
<jdstrand> bad paste
<jdstrand> iBelieve: your /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient should have http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276993/
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, sbeattie, tyhicks, jjohansen, sarnold, ChrisCoulson: nm
<jdstrand> iBelieve: and /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/dbus should have these lines:
<jdstrand>   /{,var/}run/dbus/system_bus_socket rw,
<jdstrand>   dbus bus=system,
<jdstrand> iBelieve: you might have some .dpkg-new files in /etc/apparmor.d
<jdstrand> iBelieve: sorry, dpkg-dist
<sergiusens> alecu,  dholbach, jdstrand have you guys seen the click scope dissappear recently? I think I can reproduce now
<alecu> sergiusens: #100 ?
<jdstrand> I've not seen that
<dholbach> sergiusens, sometimes, yes
 * ogra_ sees that at times but it comes back .... 
<iBelieve> jdstrand, the two files contain both those snippets correctly. However, I do remember getting some prompt about .dpkg-new or something like that during an upgrade.
<jdstrand> iBelieve: perhaps reload the policy: sudo apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient
<jdstrand> iBelieve: then reboot and see if nm is working correctly
<sergiusens> alecu, dholbach I ca reproduce when my nework is flaky; brings the whole scope down
<sergiusens> alecu, #101
<iBelieve> jdstrand, okay, thanks. I will try that. If it doesn't work, should I take the problem to #ubuntu as a general ubuntu problem?
<sergiusens> dholbach, wrt to my webapp thing, I added a comment before your needs info ;-)
<jdstrand> iBelieve: #ubuntu-hardened would be fine (I'm there too)
<sergiusens> dholbach, oh, after it seems; you are fast!
<dholbach> sergiusens, oops, must have missed it
<dholbach> ha! :)
<sergiusens> dholbach, nah, my mind is incorrectly date parsing; but it was too close to notice ;-)
<sergiusens> alecu, is this useful? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269433/ ... I ran the scope manually with --debug; not sure it would do the right thing anyways
<alecu> sergiusens: no, that --debug is not understood by the scope
<alecu> sergiusens: if you want the debug messages on stderr, you'll need this env var: G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<jdstrand> mzanetti: hey, whenever I start uauth, it always shows the first code-- I then have to press for a new code over and over and remember the last one I used to get to the next one
<alecu> sergiusens: but in any case, they are logged into .cache/unity-scope-click.log
<mzanetti> jdstrand: oh... damn :D
<alecu> sergiusens: so, don't worry about re-running it with that env, just send me that log.
<mzanetti> jdstrand: will fix
<jdstrand> mzanetti: I think it needs to preserve state on shutdown in some way for the last code displayed
<mzanetti> haha. intersting.. you're the first one to notice. gives some real usage statistic
<jdstrand> hehe
<mzanetti> yeah, right. I forgot to store the counters
<jdstrand> mzanetti: I'm not sure how you are planning on fixing it-- but it would be great if on start it didn't show the last code, that would be easier to understand (ie, how the google one sorks)
<jdstrand> s/sorks/works/
<jdstrand> mzanetti: otherwise you have to remember if you entered the one that is being displayed
<mzanetti> jdstrand: yeah, I agree
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> mzanetti: thanks! also, I noticed that it still had the networking policy group in the recent update
<mzanetti> jdstrand: ok. will try to find the time tonight
<jdstrand> mzanetti: thanks! :)
<mzanetti> jdstrand: yes. and I also didn't add the camera policy yet
<mzanetti> jdstrand: is it actually called "camera" ?
<jdstrand> mzanetti: yes
<systime> A question about file system layout: I flashed touch a few days ago, then proceeded to flash a new recovery and cyanogenmod over it.  Then today I flashed touch again.  I noticed that my wifi creds and ssh keys were still present from my initial touch flash.
<ogra_> you need to flash with --no-backup to wipe the writable side (if you care to)
<systime> ah, gotcha.. Thanks.
<cpatrick08> I ran phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel-stable --no-backup on my grouper device and I get message Rom may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? should I choose yes, no or go back
<egonik66> Hi, Support Ubuntu Touch Nexus 7 2013 LTE 32GB ?
<cpatrick08> egonik66: just nexus 7 2012 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<cpatrick08> I ran phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel-stable --no-backup on my grouper device and I get message Rom may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? should I choose yes - disable flash recovery,  no or go back
<egonik66> And when it will be supported?
<cpatrick08> egonik66: not sure sorry
<lool> mandel_: Pong, albeit on leave til Thursday included; perhaps I can help quickly though?
<mandel_> lool, just asking if I can set the u-d-m 0.3 as released and set the version number to be 0.4 for the next cycle
<lool> mandel_: You can bump versions at any time in bzr when you think it's useful; just merge a changelog update setting the changelog to UNRELEASED with 0.3+xyz as the version
<lool> mandel_: The next cu2d run will reupload latest bzr rev to PPA and use the new version template from the changelog
<mandel_> lool, ok, just checking, I did not want to screw up any of he current processes
<mandel_> lool, I'll tak the current revno as 0.2 in case we need to work with it
<lool> mandel_: Err no
<sergiusens> lool, mandel_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_bumping_the_upstream_version.2C_what_should_I_do.3F
<lool> mandel_: not sure what you mean with take the current revno
<lool> mandel_: but 0.2 is lower than 0.2+xyz, and you should never go down in version numbers
<mandel_> lool, no no, tagging the current revno in bzr as 0.2+what ever so that we can easily get back to it for backports etc..
<lool> mandel_: It's not done automatically by cu2d?
<lool> mandel_: indeed not
<mandel_> lool, nope
<mandel_> lool, it might be a nice feature to add to cu2d
<lool> mandel_: Ah I know why it doesn't tag
<lool> mandel_: Because there might have been upstream changes between the time the snapshot was taken and the time the changelog merge proposal was merged
<lool> mandel_: So yeah, you might want some kind of upstream tag
<mandel_> lool, yes, I do :)
<lool> mandel_: Maybe check with landing team how other branches handle this
<mandel_> will do to make sure everything works correctly
 * lool &
<dpm> hi cyphermox, around? I've got an issue whereby when I enable data on my phone (N4) it doesn't quite work. Even in areas with good connection it shows an icon for less than a sec (e.g. 3G) and then the icon disappears and shows no network. Am I hitting a known issue? Is there any way I can debug this?
<lool> mandel_: Forgot to ask, I dont see an ubuntu-download-manager update in saucy-proposed/saucy-updates; perhaps you want to check that the debug logs are fixed in the next image, whether it's a saucy or a trusty one
<mandel_> lool, will do, the code was merged.. maybe it was not released
<vincentbosch> Anyone started on the Note 10.1 2014 (SM-P600) yet, now it has been rooted?
<cpatrick08> I was wondering if I could multiboot android with the ubuntu-system images
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Porting - Audio | http://askubuntu.com/q/363153
<cpatrick08> I was wondering if I could multiboot android with the ubuntu-system images
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> yes
<om26er> ogra_, your touch-image-stats seem broken for the latest entry
<om26er> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131021.1.changes is empty
<ogra_> om26er, yep, known ... i'll fix it before end of my day
<ogra_> (thats what you get for hardcoding release names in img and manifest files :P)
<om26er> good then/
<cyphermox> dpm: I don't know. Could you file a bug and attach /var/log/syslog and possibly the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts
<dpm> cyphermox, ok, will do, thanks
<ttoine> ogra_, http://www.bonitasoft.org/blog/tutorial/bonita-platform-running-on-a-smartphone/
<ttoine> ogra_, we did it: we ran a java application server on the galaxy nexus ;-)
<ttoine> thank you for the support last friday, I credited you, so
<cpatrick08> I was wondering if I could multiboot android with the ubuntu-system images
<ogra_> ttoine, awesome !
<ttoine> ogra_, just to let you know, the tomcat 6 package is brocken for Ubuntu Touch
<ttoine> so we had to cheat a bit
<ttoine>  but open jdk7 is ok
<ttoine> ogra_, by the way, would you know if the desktop is displayed if I connect a hdmi cable ?
<ttoine> or is it still a feature to come N?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats far out
<ttoine> ok
<ttoine> ogra_, you have a personnal blog or something were I can put a link to you ?
<ogra_> the next 6 months we'll stabilize and improve what we have ...
<ttoine> or the simple credit is enough ?
<ogra_> after thats done we'll go for convergence
<ogra_> the simple credit is enough
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> awesome idea to create sysvinit links for ssh
<mfisch> ogra_: how can we setup manual gating on customzied builds now that we have a test suite?
<ttoine> more easy than adb, then
<ogra_> mfisch, manual gating ?
<ogra_> mfisch, i assume thats only for your own packages ?
<mfisch> ogra_: a human is still responsible for moving images from proposed to daily, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<mfisch> we have devel-customized and devel-proposed-customized
<ogra_> ah, right
<mfisch> eventually we want to mirror what is done for non-customized ones since we have a test suite now
<ogra_> well, currently it is only possible to publish from one channel to the other if you have access to the cdimage server
<ogra_> so you would need one member of the ubuntu-cdimage team to do it for you
<ogra_> not sure if stgraber has planned an api or some such for this
<ogra_> so that non cdimage people could do it
<ogra_> mfisch, i think we'll keep the human involvement for this cycle for the official images still
<mfisch> right now the image gets promoted when the daily gets promoted, so I guess we'd be a 2nd gating function
<ogra_> thats only because i call both release scripts together
<ogra_> cdimage and system-image use two different scripts
<ogra_> they could theoretically run completely distinct
<mfisch> will you be in Oakland?
<ogra_> nope
<stgraber> ogra_: nope, trusty-customized and trusty-proposed-customized are a bit special in that regard. They are both based on the non-customized channel and auto-publish new images when a new customization tarball appears on Jenkins
<stgraber> so I guess what mfisch wants is for that automation be stopped on trusty-customized and move to manual publishing for that one (copy-image)
<mfisch> stgraber: trusty-customized is the daily image (non-proposed) + the latest bundle?
<stgraber> though that means going through ubuntu-cdimage every time
<stgraber> mfisch: correct
<mfisch> stgraber: we'll still have -proposed
<mfisch> stgraber: lets discuss more in Oakland if you'll be there, this is not urgent
<mfisch> just on my radar today
<stgraber> mfisch: I won't be there
<mfisch> hah, ok
<mfisch> less beers for me to buy then ;)
<stgraber> ;)
<Laney> I'll have them
<mfisch> stgraber: we would likely only move to the daily image 1-2x a week at most, keep it stable for demos
<mfisch> Laney: sure thing, there's a great belgian beer place right by the hotel
<Laney> :P
<Laney> Was joking, however if you're referring to the Trappist then yes we must make a trip there
<mfisch> I just finished making a Belgian pale myself, but the real belgians do it much better than me
<AskUbuntu> Restoring Android when nothing launches | http://askubuntu.com/q/363183
<tvoss> Saviq, grabbing dinner, then I will iterate https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/less-aggressive-scores/+merge/191440
<AskUbuntu> permanently disable bluetooth | http://askubuntu.com/q/363204
<mbnoimi> Does ubuntu touch supports same applications of usual desktop apps?
<ogra_> no
<winb> because of xmir ?
<popey> the phone doesn't ship xmir
<t1mp> mbnoimi: it would not be a good idea to support the usual desktop apps that were designed on a large screen with a mouse and keyboard
<t1mp> s/on/for
<mbnoimi> t1mp: I just asking. I'm Qt developer so I wonder if my Qt desktop apps will run directly on Ubunut touch
<t1mp> mbnoimi: qt should work, but I don't know if it is possible to use QtWidgets.
<t1mp> mbnoimi: I'd recommend Qt5 with QML :)
<dobey> qml uses qt widgets
<dobey> so yes, you can write C++ apps with Qt to work on the phone. but you need to design the UI a bit differently and such, than you would for a typical mouse/keyboard system
<mbnoimi> t1mp: I'm using Qt5 Widgets
<deimusmeister> hello all
<deimusmeister> when trying to resotre the androing on nexus 4, it fails with following message
<deimusmeister> archive does not contain boot.sig
<deimusmeister> archive does not contain recovery.sig
<melvster> i havent yet worked out how to get qtcreator apps onto the phone ... the docs say to ssh, but you dont seem to be able to do that now, and then hit ctrl+12 which im not sure what that does, but doesnt work over adb
<alecjw> Hi there, I've installed ubuntu touch on my gnex and am trying to revert to cyanogenmod. Is it possible to enable adb in ubuntu touch? Else, how can i transfer the zipfile image to the phone?
<deimusmeister> failed to allocate XXXXXXX bytes
<deimusmeister> error : update package missing system.img
<Fnsnt> hi
<alecjw> edit: think i've got it now
<ryukafalz_> I haven't installed the release on my nexus 7 yet, but does it now have a software center-ish thing?
<Red_> Hello, can someone help me dealing with a restoring issue?
<systime> deimusmeister: I think you'll need to flash the boot, system, and recovery img's separately via fastboot
<jemy> Anyone updated to the 21.10-build yet? For me the command as usal does not work anymore. (It gives me: Already retrieved. Nothing to do)
<okan> hi
<jemy> The command I used:     phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<okan> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install is using galaxy s3 ?
<Red_> Guys, my nexus does not boot. It stalls at Googles loading screen
<Red_> this is after i tried ubuntu touch
<Red_> help?
<AskUbuntu> Restoring android after ubuntu touch fails | http://askubuntu.com/q/363254
<jemy> Red_, Did Ubuntu Touch boot once?
<Fnsnt> How can i Install the newest Ubuntu Touch Version on my Nexus 4 without having ubuntu PC?
<Fnsnt> can anyone help me?
<Red_> jemy, yes!
<systime> Fnsnt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<Fnsnt> thx alot!
<jemy> Is it nexus 4?
<Red_> a nexus 7
<Fnsnt> what does adb mean in the description?
<Fnsnt> i think it means android debugging or sth like this but what do i have to do there
<t1mp> Fnsnt: you are right, adb is android debug bridge.
<t1mp> Fnsnt: but 'adb' is the command that you need to run.
<Fnsnt> where do i need to run it?
<t1mp> Fnsnt: so you must have it installed and you  need to execute the commands exactly as written there
<Fnsnt> cuz it is said to be manally
<Fnsnt> where to execute the commands?
<t1mp> Fnsnt: did you execute this part of step one? sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<t1mp> Fnsnt: then you should have the adb command.
<t1mp> Fnsnt: I think it doesn't matter from where to execute it.
<t1mp> Fnsnt: you run it on your desktop, and it will connect to your device and execute the commands you give it.
<t1mp> Fnsnt: you can execute the commands from your homedir
<Fnsnt> on windows?
<t1mp> Fnsnt: ah the manual is for Ubuntu. I don't know about Windows.
<Fnsnt> oh got it
<kgunn> ricmm: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/platform-api/bump-mir-dep16/+merge/191552
<rbelem> Fnsnt, install the android sdk if you r not running ubuntu http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<t1mp> Fnsnt: sorry for the confusion
<melvster> is ssh to device discouraged right now?
<Fnsnt> no problem
<kgunn> i realized that didrocks wanted me to shepherd their merge in
<rbelem> Fnsnt, with that you will get adb and fastboot
<Fnsnt> yeah just downloaded
<t1mp> Fnsnt: are you trying to install it from an ubuntu desktop? or windows?
<Fnsnt> windows
<t1mp> Fnsnt: I guess that is possible, but I never did it so I cannot help you.
<Fnsnt> i downloaded Minimal ADB and Fastboot
<Fnsnt> from chipp
<Fnsnt> chip
<Fnsnt> i think this will work
<systime> Fnsnt: You should be able to run "adb" and "fastboot" from the windows command line
<kgunn> mterry: would you mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/unity-system-compositor/bump-mir-dep16
<mterry> kgunn, looking
<kgunn> mterry: just sometime before eod
<kgunn> mterry: just to get it staged
<mterry> kgunn, approved, I assume you will top-approve when you want it all to land?
<kgunn> mterry: precisely...i got 2 other mp's in unity-mir & platform-api to get sorted first
<mterry> kgunn, I was looking at u-s-c earlier today, and it looked like it might need some code changes to match mir trunk...  I don't suppose you've test built it?
<kgunn> mterry: uh....nope
<kgunn> mterry: just to be sure....lp:mir no longer pointing to mir-team/mir/trunk
<kgunn> mterry: now points to ~mir-team/mir/trusty
<kgunn> mterry: not that that helps address any update needs....but not sure if bzr is smart enough
<kgunn> if you've been working on a previously branched code base
<mterry> kgunn, I'll try again
<x220t_user> hello, im using ubuntu 13.10 server with xfce on my lenovo 220 tablet. is it possible to use touch/core apps without installing unity?
<pmcgowan> x220t_user, yes indeed, you just need the sdk runtime
<x220t_user> pmcgowan, do you mean the qt environment?
<pmcgowan> x220t_user, yes plus the ui-toolkit, apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-libs should do it
<pmcgowan> that will bring in qt5
<x220t_user> okay, i'll give it a try, mom
<Fnsnt> which cdimage do i have to use for my nexus 4 on this site? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/20131018/
<Fnsnt> the mako images?
<mterry> kgunn, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-system-compositor/mir-fixes/+merge/192042 should supercede your branch
<mterry> kgunn, it bumps required Mir, along with build fixes
<kgunn> mterry: ok...i can update my branch
<x220t_user> pmcgowan, just installed sdk runtime and ubuntu touch-collection via ppa, tried to run touch-minesweeper, but no luck. the command to run was qmlscene /usr/share/minesweeper-touch/minesweeper.qml
<kgunn> mterry: oh...wait so you bumped
<x220t_user> let me take a closer look
<mterry> kgunn, yeah, we shouldn't need your branch if mine lands
<kgunn> mterry: got it
<mterry> kgunn, and yours shouldn't land without the build fixes anyway
<systime> Fnsnt: The four that have mako in the name, and this one: saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<Fnsnt> thx!
<x220t_user> pmcgowan, it tells me: qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of '' - according to askubuntu.com it seems, that i have no Ubuntu Toolkit components. Are these a part of ubuntu-sdk-libs?
<pmcgowan> hmm
<x220t_user> and: by accessing the ubuntu toolkit 0.1 on developer.ubuntu.com im getting server error..
<pmcgowan> x220t_user, you should have this installed qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<x220t_user> im rigth on that way :)
<x220t_user> pmcgowan: installed the whole ubuntu-ui-toolkit, that includes the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin, still no luck
<pmcgowan> x220t_user, this may be a clue http://askubuntu.com/questions/342751/qt-code-for-u-touch-returns-qmlscene-cannot-find-qt-installation-of
<pmcgowan> seems the config is somehow not correct
<x220t_user> pmcgowan, that worked. so it seems i have three different "versions" of qt: qt5-x86_64-linux-gnu, qt5, 5. By passing the right version over the arg, makes the app running.
<pmcgowan> x220t_user, that should have just worked, can you log a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/
<lilix> Hello all I need some help for the installation of ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4
<x220t_user> pmcgowan, is there the way to set the default qt version?
<lilix> when I install with phablet-flash tool the phone reboot and give me an error "can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<pmcgowan> x220t_user, I am not sure how to fix it up, if you check here tomorrow ping Mirv and he can tell us
<lilix> nobody know how to fix that here ?
<melvster> lilix: I think that should be a warning not an error
<x220t_user> kk, i'll send a bug report and  for the first time i'll use the ugly workaround by adding the right qt arg for every app command in menu..
<melvster> see: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/09/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt
<sergiusens> lilix, pmcgowan are you looking for QT_SELECT=qt5 ?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, lilix has a different issue
<sergiusens> lilix, sorry
<sergiusens> x220t_user, ^^
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, but thats not generally set is it?
<sergiusens> lilix, how are you flashing?
<lilix> with the official tutorial on ubuntu.com
<melvster> lilix: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1241568
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241568 in Phablet Tools "Flashing stuck: can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command" [Undecided,New]
<lilix> I will join the bug report right now^
<melvster> lol even stuart had that bug so i guess it'll get fixed soon :)
<x220t_user> sergiusens: yay! exporting QT_SELECT did the job
<sergiusens> stgraber, I'm going to be removing the can't find ubuntu_commands message from the android ui, seems to be confusing people
<sergiusens> x220t_user, great
<sergiusens> stgraber, do you have any objections?
<sergiusens> we can log it in the recovery logs instead
<x220t_user> so does that seems to be a bug, that QT_SELECT var ist by default set to ''?
<x220t_user> *is
<sergiusens> x220t_user, it's set by default to qt5 for the phablet user
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, this is on desktop so its not set at all
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, do we need to have it set?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, oh, desktop... well that may affect the qt4 apps
<x220t_user> sergiusens, i have ubuntu server + naked xfce4 on it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, x220t_user I'm guessing this is a case where you would need to wrap it
<pmcgowan> I have desktop and its not set either, not sure why we need it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, it selects if you would use qt4 or qt5; remember that qmlscene is a dev tool
<x220t_user> pmcgowan, well it is useful for convertible laptops like lenovos x22* Tablet or some HP devices a.s.o.
<stgraber> sergiusens: I'm fine with removing it
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, with it not set it works fine here
<pmcgowan> x220t_user, agreed
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, you might have qt5 dev packages installed
<pmcgowan> likely I do
<lilix> sergiusens just a question my problem it's just a warning and I need to waite several time to finish the installation or it is not possible for me to install ubuntu touch on my phone(Nexus 4)?
<szymon_w> Are new builds for UT based on 14.04 yet ?
<w-flo> szymon_w, yes, this is a trusty bild apparently: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131021.1/
<szymon_w> w-flo, thanks
<pandeiro> what js runtime does ubuntu touch use?
<bef0rd> I'm guessing Qt's
<pandeiro> and can an ubuntu-touch device's filesystem be mounted on a linux computer over USB?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-22
<xnox> pandeiro: webkit, no - you only get MTP access.
<a_muva> every time I login, my phone display is at min. brightness. I have to go to settings->battery to change it. How to fix it? Or  should I file a bug?  Where?
<nhaines> a_muva: my immediate advice is that you can use the Battery indicator menu to increase your brightness.  It's not a fix, but it's a *lot* faster than going through System Settings.
<sthistle> hey there.. I follow all the steps for install adb, but "adb devices" shows no devices. I have the Nexus 4.
<sthistle> dev mode enabled, usb debugging on..
<pandeiro> xnox: thanks for the info; i really hope MTP experience for gnu/linux systems improves as a result ;)
<nhaines> pandeiro: I was thrilled to death to see that it Just Works™ in 13.10.  :)
<pandeiro> nhaines: ln -s /some/other/thing && rsync thing /media/nexus4/Internal\ Storage/
<pandeiro> that's something i'd expect from the Just Works™ brand
<sthistle> going to upgrade to 13.10.. might help me.. back later.
<tanob> hey there, is there a way to have dual boot with Android and Ubuntu Touch ?
<Ghost1227> evening all
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch flashing failed/taking to long. Black screen! Redeploy help! | http://askubuntu.com/q/363467
<Ghost1227> Anyone around?
<cjohnston> maybe
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> quiet tonight...
<sthistle> fixed! I upgraded to 13.10 on the desktop.. same problem. I tried another USB cable (one that came with the Nexus instead of another I had.. Voila. Works..
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Phone Installation Error (Wait for recovery expired) | http://askubuntu.com/q/363480
<crowell> trying to build on a new machine, syncing with the repo does this error
<crowell> http://pastebin.com/0yk8AjUf
<cjohnston> looks like you need the gpg key
<crowell> where do I get this key from?
<cjohnston> use gpg to download it
<crowell> did something change recently in phablet-dev-bootstrap ? I didn't have to do this before
<cjohnston> don't know
<crowell> seems like this was an issue on android's side
<crowell> which I assume has since been fixed but ubuntu's lagging?
<Ghost1227> oooh
<Ghost1227> i faced that yesterday
<crowell> Ghost1227: did you get it fixed on your end?
<Ghost1227> yea
<Ghost1227> hang on
<crowell> ok
<Ghost1227> sudo su && http://commandatastorage.googleapis.com/git-repo-downloads/repo > /usr/bin/repo
<crowell> http://commandatastorage.googleapis.com/git-repo-downloads/repo > /usr/bin/repo
<crowell> uh... that 404s
<Ghost1227> hang on
<Ghost1227> http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/git-repo-downloads/repo
<Ghost1227> works for me...
<crowell> perfect, that worked now
<Ghost1227> lol
<crowell> thanks
<crowell> so this one just has the new keys baked in?
<Ghost1227> something with the one from ubuntu isn't right, not sure what
<Ghost1227> don't remember who referred me to that copy either, but it worked for me!
<Ghost1227> of course, i haven't gotten too much FARTHER than that...
<Ghost1227> but I'll figure it out
<crowell> I blew away all the progress I had on my m7spr port :/
<Ghost1227> nice
<crowell> hopefully I'll be up and where I was somewhat soon
<Ghost1227> trying to figure out how to DO a port... goal is a d2vzw port
<crowell> that's galaxys3?
<Ghost1227> yes
<Ghost1227> the verizon version
<crowell> I think someone already has a build for that
<Ghost1227> ancient... last updated in may and they've abandoned it
<Ghost1227> doesn't work at all anymore
<crowell> ah
<crowell> the m7spr build is a lie, its actually for a samsung device
<Ghost1227> barely worked back then :P
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> a few years ago i might have been working on that... used to swear by HTC
<Ghost1227> Last time I ported something (or did any android work for that matter) was for a first gen EVO
<crowell> I just got my phone for free after rebate so I took it
<crowell> before that I had a windows phone
<Ghost1227> never had windows phone.. always been on android
<crowell> they're actualy pretty nice
<Ghost1227> just took a break from dev after i switched to verizon... they didn't have much worth developing for until the galaxy series came around
<crowell> I've not done much phone stuff before. decided that porting ubuntu would be a nice crash course
<Ghost1227> i'm jealous
<crowell> of what? not doing phone stuff?
<Ghost1227> I have a feeling that most of my issues come from past android and ongoing linux dev experience... i'm having a hard time condensing the two into a sane environment
<Ghost1227> :P
<crowell> I've only done very limited kernel dev stuff from classes
<Ghost1227> used to be a core dev for arch linux
<crowell> so can I yell at you about my divide by zero panic in my netbooks wifi driver?
<crowell> :P
<Ghost1227> what device
<Ghost1227> and what distro
<crowell> this was a while ago, but on arch with an acer aspire one 722
<crowell> its been fixed since 3.11 in the proper driver
<Ghost1227> broadcom 43xx series? Nope, that was an upstream problem.
<crowell> yeah, it was that
<Ghost1227> :P
<crowell> i spend all my time at work in windows (work for ms) and most of my free time doing reverse engineering, figured puting something together for once would be fun
<Ghost1227> you work for ms? i'm sorry ;)
<crowell> maybe shouldn't have mentioned it here :P
<crowell> we don't all hate everything but windows!
<Ghost1227> never said ya did. it has its uses... just not many for me
<Ghost1227> if adobe released a native port of creative studio it wouldn't have any...
<crowell> if visual studio were cross platform...
<Ghost1227> hopefully this doesn't start a flame war, but i never touch VS... I use vim for 99% of my dev, and sublime for whatever's left over
<Ghost1227> of course, i don't do much dev for windows...
<Ghost1227> plenty of linux and web though!
<crowell> we have to use vistudio at work, but there's a nice vim plugin for it that I use
<crowell> never liked sublime though
<Ghost1227> didn't used to
<Ghost1227> a good friend convinced me to give it a chance and it's become my go-to on windows
<Ghost1227> stupid dev environments...
<Ghost1227> if/when i get the actual d2vzw build sorted out, i'm also thinking of setting up a generic build server just for ubuntu touch ports
<Joseph2> is it possible to flash ubuntu touch from windows? I am currently away from my ubuntu PC
<Ghost1227> depends
<Joseph2> I have the Nexus Tool kit if it helps. I think all I need is the ubuntu touch package
<Ghost1227> some ports are setup to be flashable like any other rom... theoretically, those should be flashable from windows. i don't know which ones fall into that category though
<Joseph2> okay, maybe I'll get it tomorrow
<jessica_> Does Ubuntu Touch support WebGL?
<tvoss> didrocks, updated: https://launchpad.net/process-cpp
<didrocks> tvoss: ok, can you file a landing ask if you want it to be shipped in T?
<didrocks> tvoss: you need as well to have the LP project setup as the other ones (team to maintain the project, trunk under a team name and so on)
<tvoss> didrocks, ack
<renku> hi all
<renku> who did the install?
<Firefox> Hi guys, looking for Ubuntu Touch for Samsung Galaxy Tab2 10.1 P5100 - but did not find it.
<duflu> Firefox: There's nothing official, but it has been discussed here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165390
<Firefox> Hi duflu, thanks a lot.
<AskUbuntu> I cannot download the Ubuntu Touch SDK due to Hashsum mismatch | http://askubuntu.com/q/363576
<Stskeeps> g w00t
<Stskeeps> er, ignore me..
<Ghost1227> lmao
<Mirv> jessica_: a good question. I tried out WebGL example and it didn't work (complains about WebGL missing). however, I also checked that the browser engine in use has WebGL support compiled in, so it should certainly be possible to support WebGL in the future.
<jessica_> Mirv: Thanks! Hopefully it will be supported next year. Is there any HTML5 game available on the Ubuntu Touch? How is the performance?
<Mirv> jessica_: I don't know much about apps or which of them that are available are HTML5 instead of QML. popey or dpm might have experience on those, either via a Cordova based app or other kind of HTML5 app.
<dpm> jessica_, Mirv, there is e.g. http://phoboslab.org/xtype/ available. The performance is pretty good already
<tvoss> Saviq, can you give duflu a list of commands to start and stop unity8 from an adb shell?
<duflu> tvoss, Saviq: I've figured that much out. Trying to learn about the so load order
<tvoss> duflu, why is that important to you?
<duflu> tvoss: So I have confidence that I'm inserting my test build correctly and running the right build
<tvoss> duflu, just install into the per-packaging install locations. If you are cross-building and don't have a pakcage, a simple script should do. Or am I missing something?
<duflu> tvoss: Thanks for your help, but I can probably figure it out in a matter of minutes
<tvoss> duflu, okay, please don't get stuck and just ask saviq for help for unity8 internals
<_rsc`> hi
<jessica_> dpm: Thanks for the link!
<popey> ogra_: Can you try installing one of your own apps on your device from the store, (i.e. not by pushing the click package over the cable)? I get errors installing my own apps, but other peoples apps work fine.
<ogra_> popey, i wrote and tested all of them locally on the mako ... and then tested them from the store on the maguro as they rolled in
<popey> hm
<ogra_> as soon as they show up in the shop you can uninstall the locally installed packages through the gui (doesnt work if they arent in the shop)
<ogra_> thats what i did on the mako then
<popey> ogra_: mine is inconsistent
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-22-091738.png
<popey> i get that sometimes when installing my own apps
<ogra_> popey, thats what i get for the BBC app
<ogra_> did you add any restrictions when submitting them ?
<popey> huh
<ogra_> i.e. by country
 * popey checks
<popey> yes
<popey> UK only
<popey> but I am in the UK!
<ogra_> (dunno what else you can restrict ... shoesize .. age ... )
<ogra_> probably thats buggy :)
<popey> bah
<tsdgeos> zsombi: any idea about all these test errors ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2615/ ? don't seem related to my changes
<ogra_> (not living in the UK but the function)
<popey> yeah, agreed
<tvoss> greyback, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/less-aggressive-scores/+merge/191440
<popey> also "Submitted by Alan Pope on 2011-12-05 19:40 - 1 year, 10 months ago"
<Paradox_> Has anyone tried loading a touch image on a Hisense Sero 7 Pro?
 * popey pokes JamesTait before he can get a word out
<JamesTait> Ow!
<zsombi> tsdgeos: dohh... Jenkins again...
<popey> JamesTait: seems to be a problem with the store in that it won't let me (or anyone else) install an app which is geo restricted to the UK... http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-22-091738.png
<JamesTait> o_O
<Paradox_> yes? no?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: let's try one more time
<JamesTait> I think the georestriction may be a red herring, that hasn't rolled out on the server side yet.
<JamesTait> I'd be interested to see the unity-scope-click log though.
<JamesTait> And good morning all; happy CAPS LOCK DAY! :-D
<davidcalle> cd Des
<davidcalle> Hmm. That's not a terminal.
<ogra_> popey, make the image writable and add LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8 for a test ;)
<ogra_> popey, to /etc/environment
<ogra_> i bet the click lens uses the locale (which we dont set properly) for getting the country info
<JamesTait> So, I also tried to install the BBC News app and got the same error, and no obvious attempt in the UI to download it (i.e. no progress bar).
<JamesTait> I was able to install imdb without any trouble.
<JamesTait> I've checked, and the geoip stuff hasn't rolled out to click-updown prodution yet, so I'm going to dig in the server logs and see what I can find.
<popey> thanks
<JamesTait> Do we know where that error message is coming from ("The Ubuntu One credentials are invalid....")?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch stuck at google screen | http://askubuntu.com/q/363612
<popey> JamesTait: i dont
<JamesTait> popey, still digging. :)  I'm not sure if it's a client-side error string, or one that the server sent.  Could be in the download manager, doesn't appear to be in ubuntuone-credentials.
<JamesTait> So, the error is in lp:unity-scope-click/src/download-manager.vala and happens when the server returns an HTTP 401.
<JamesTait> So now over to the server side to understand which credentials it's expecting and why it thinks they're wrong for this specific app.
<JamesTait> Correction, it happens when the server returns an HTTP 401 when the scope is trying to get the click token.
<nik90> sil2100: ping (landing task 267)
<Saviq> ogra_, hey, you know where do we drop setcap-unity8.conf from? it's in lxc-android-config, but I dunno where's the source
<ogra_> Saviq, apt-get source ;)
<Laney> d;,g
<ogra_> there is no bzr branch ... you can get iot from UDD if you want thogh lp:ubuntu/lxc-android-config (iirc)
<Laney> erm
<Saviq> ogra_, ah indeed https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config
<tsdgeos> zsombi: any chance you guys can prioritize https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1211704 somewhen? I'm also going to need something similar soon
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1211704 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Need an Item which we can use Tabs and PageStacks without a MainView" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> nik90: hi! Let me take a look in a moment
<nik90> sil2100: hi, sure .. pasting some info for now
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1236390
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236390 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Can't save an Alarm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> As confirmed by me, renato and ken, the EDS patch allows us to finally save, edit, enable/disable and delete alarms
<nik90> In your landing comment, the part about alarm notifications not being shown, well that is not due to EDS, but another patch from indicator date-time which you can find at https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1233176/+merge/190009
<davmor2> Morning all
<tvoss> davmor2, good morning
<JamesTait> popey, have you noticed that giffgaff suffers a similar fate to bbcnews?
<popey> JamesTait: yup, also locked to UK
<popey> going to change that, it makes less sense
<popey> changed and reindexed
<JamesTait> Right, let me try installing that then.
<JamesTait> And it works.
<popey> yup
<popey> ditto
<JamesTait> This is really odd, because as far as I can tell, geoip restrictions haven't rolled out anywhere.
<JamesTait> OK, I'll keep digging.
<JamesTait> popey, found a smoking gun.
<popey> yay
<JamesTait> popey, now I just need to figure out how we go about fixing it.  "Release all the things" sounds like a good approach. :)
<JamesTait> popey, I don't think it's quite that simple, though.  ;)
<ogra_> JamesTait, as i said above we dont set the locale correctly, i suspect that has some influence here
<xnox> sergiusens: when i run maliit-server on amd64 desktop, i get:
<ogra_> LC_ALL is unset ... which is why your currency and clock settings are still en_US for example
<xnox> sergiusens: $ maliit-server
<xnox> open /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libpinyin/data/pinyin_index.bin failed!
<xnox> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<xnox> sergiusens: but maliit used to work on normal desktop, back when Laney was packaging it.
<xnox> sergiusens: i was considering to switch ubiquity to use that keyboard, but I guess I can't at the moment.
<JamesTait> ogra_, could be related, and worth keeping in mind, but AFAIK it should be deriving the user's location from the IP address, and because that's not being sent through the entire stack, the back-end ACL check takes a conservtive approach and won't allow the download.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> so geoip issues then
<JamesTait> ogra_, it basically looks like "the package has a whitelist (or blacklist), but I don't know where the user it, so I'll cover my backside and deny the download."
<JamesTait> s/it/is
<ogra_> yeah
<karni> Hey guys, I'm trying to build Unity8 on my N4. This used to work, and builds fine, but the resulting unity8 deb seems broken. Any hints? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6282456/
<karni> Effectively, can't install the built package. My rootfs is writable.
<ogra_> karni, yep, known issue, due to an issue with OOM adjustments the unity8 binary was made writable in the ro image ...
<ogra_> making the image rw wont change that which makes dpkg fall over
<ogra_> (since it is a link and not a file)
<karni> ogra_: Hrm. What can I do to fix this?
<didrocks> karni: in short, it'll be fixed shortly (next image)
<karni> oh. didrocks, daily? like, tomorrow?
<didrocks> we hope for tomorrow evening (if tests pass ;))
<karni> gotcha. thanks guys.
<didrocks> not the -proposed image, the devel one
<ogra_> we need to fix the current bug first :)
<didrocks> ogra_: like, having a phone booting? Oh nice idea ;)
<ogra_> if unity doesnt run we wont be able to release something :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm sure we can cheat and makes the dashboard green :)
<karni> k, I'll try again tomorrow/check with you guys :)
<Saviq> ogra_, can I ask you to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu/trusty/lxc-android-config/drop-unity8-setcap/+merge/192131 please
<Saviq> tvoss, you could ACK ↑, too
<ogra_> Saviq, acked
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> (and happy to merge and upload once tvoss nodded it off too)
<tvoss> ogra_, go for it
<ogra_> will do then
<kapoeka> hello
<ogra_> Saviq, uploaded
<Saviq> asac, didrocks ↑ we need unity-mir released, then
<didrocks> Saviq: well, we are trying to get first a bootable touch image
<didrocks> not sure why lxc-android-config was uploaded until we get back on shape
<Saviq> ogra_, ↑
<ogra_> didrocks, it just drops a file the next unity8 build wont use anyway
<didrocks> but current one is using it, right?
<didrocks> and we aren't sure we will rebuild without the next unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, that's ok
<Saviq> didrocks, we'll lose the ability to set OOM scores and that's it
<didrocks> Saviq: won't crash anything?
<Saviq> didrocks, no
<Saviq> didrocks, you can just drop the file in your phone right now - reboot and stuff will be working, AFAICS
 * Saviq tries
<didrocks> ogra_: I would have prefer that we coordinate all the landing ask in one shot, having settled that down in the morning meeting
<ogra_> didrocks, well i just folloed asacs mail
<asac> ogra_:     - if you are uploading a change that is connected to landings in
<asac> other components, we recommend to use a Landing Ask so we can
<asac> coordinate a flawless landing for you
<ogra_> asac, i uploaded a change that doesnt affect anything
<ogra_> oom scheduling is broken as it is .. the next unity build will fix it, my upload just drops an obsolete file here
<asac> ogra_: ok, under these rules its probably ok ... howver, remember your past cases of assessing impact on the test before uploads :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> (if i had known i'd waste 30min on discussing the change i would have added it to the landing asks)
<asac> lol
<asac> xnox: what happened with boost upload breaking touch?
<asac> do you understand whats going on yet?
<xnox> asac: trusty is in the middle of boost transition from boost1.53 -> boost1.54, which involves 374 packages.
<asac> xnox: how do you coordinate those transitions?
<xnox> asac: same way all transitions are done, you stage them in proposed, and britney migrates them when ready. The problem here though, is that potentially boost template leaks ABI change, without linking to a package library. In those cases packages should either not re-expose boost symbols, or declare explicit dependencies on versioned boost library, such that such transition can be tracked.
<xnox> asac: also see transition tracker http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/boost1.54.html
<xnox> asac: everything in main has transitioned at top priority
<xnox> asac: i believe didrocks triggered rebuilding mir r-deps to catch silent ABI break, to see if that is the problem.
<asac> xnox: did you include touch in testing before uploading?
<xnox> asac: there is no API breaks, and it's a change we inherit from autosync in trusty.
<xnox> there is abi transition however.
<asac> xnox: so you didnt test?
<xnox> asac: I did rebuild test, before uploading of most things & run test-suites.
<asac> xnox: can you focus on resurrecing this? seems didrocks doesnt have much luck with just rebuilding
<asac> and in future, please test on touch things that go on touch image before pushing :)
<xnox> asac: sure, i can work with didrocks on this.
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, I tried rebuilding it, but even now, the session doesn't start (so, I can't even start unity8 as upstart user session is not available)
<asac> please puhs hard. we want to open landings for all UE today and need a working image for that
<asac> xnox: ^^ thanks!
<asac> just take a phone and make it work (TM) :)
<katgirl> Hello! What language in this channel?
<ogra_> katgirl, english
<katgirl> ogra_, thank you
<ogra_> :)
<katgirl> i need help to install ubuntu touch on nexus 7 3g
<katgirl> i work with ubuntu 13.04 with xfce
<katgirl> my first step: Setup my Desktop with "sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot"
<katgirl> step two: Unlock the Nexus 7
<katgirl> step three: activate Develop from USB
<katgirl> step four: "sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d grouper"
<popey> you shouldn't need sudo
<popey> but might find adb has no permissions
<popey> so running adb under sudo is a workaround
<katgirl> then it woks for self but on reboot i have only the "Google"-Logo
<katgirl> popey, i run all under sudo
<katgirl> and yesterday about both
<aabish> hello sir can i install ubuntu in my galaxy y
<kgunn> ricmm: would you mind approving the mir bump ? https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/platform-api/bump-mir-dep16/+merge/191552
<kgunn> we broke abi for sure
<aabish> hello sir can i install ubuntu in my galaxy y
<kgunn> aabish: you would need to look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<aabish> sir i m not getting
<aabish> there is nothing mentioned about galaxy y...sir i m a big fan of ubuntu and i have also downloaded the img files for galaxy s I/II
<kgunn> ChickenCutlass: is ricmm out ?
<_rsc`> Is the alarm function implemented yet or just a placeholder? It doesn't work on my Nexus 4.
<ChickenCutlass> ricmm: should be around soon
<ChickenCutlass> kgunn: he should be around
<aabish> there is nothing mentioned about galaxy y...sir i m a big fan of ubuntu and i have also downloaded the img files for galaxy s I/II
<clouder> hello :)
<ricmm> kgunn: hey
<kgunn> ricmm: hey
<ricmm> kgunn: hey, whats up?
<kgunn> ricmm: no real biggie....just wanted your approval on the mir bump on platform-api so i can punch a new mir thru
<ricmm> kgunn: +1
<kgunn> ricmm: thanks man
<sil2100> mpt: hello!
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu for Nokia Lumia 710 | http://askubuntu.com/q/363812
<mfisch> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods-away> mfisch: hi
<ogra_> you scared him
<ogra_> heh
<mfisch> pete-woods-away: we'd like to remove the hardcoded custom theme path for infographics and after looking at the code, I think we could just set USERMETRICS_COLOR_THEME_BASEDIR in one of our upstart jobs
<mfisch> pete-woods-away: alternatively we can change your code to looking XDG_DATA_DIRS which we already set
<kgunn> alesage: ping
<pete-woods-away> mfisch: I'll update it to search XDG_DATA_DIRS, that seems like a more permanent fix
<mfisch> pete-woods-away: okay, or I can do it and send a MP
<pete-woods-away> mfisch: it's no problem, I've got another fix to land anyway
<mfisch> pete-woods-away: okay, I'll working on changing our side. If you have a deb for me to test later let me know
<pete-woods-away> mfisch: okay
<popey> cjwatson / beuno do we have an easy solution currently for a developer who wants to submit a multi-architecture (armhf/amd64/x86) package to the store which contains binaries?
<kgunn> alesage: just curious...going thru planning...and saw "add AP tests for indicators"...and i always heard your name assoc w/ indicator testing...is this done? or partly? or ?
<alesage> kgunn, only a few tests exist at the moment but it's on the front burner
<kgunn> alesage: got it
<davmor2> alesage: no don't burn them ;)
 * alesage dons his asbestos suit
 * xnox realises i have /data, mounted twice and then remounted read-only.
<AskUbuntu> trying to install 13.10 on Hipstreet Equinox2 tablet | http://askubuntu.com/q/363838
<kgunn> ricmm: can you actually approve the mp https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/platform-api/bump-mir-dep16/+merge/191552 ?
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> pleeeease
<kgunn> ricmm: otherwise i'll look like a jerk ta'ing
<fvaldi> 3
<cjwatson> popey: Not an easy one.  They can assemble it themselves if they can do all the builds.
<cjwatson> popey: A prerequisite for improving this is sorting out such things as cross-building, the emulator, etc., which are going to be on this cycle's roadmap
<popey> cjwatson: ok, so they can bundle 3 binaries inside the click package and spawn the right one based on the detected running arch?
<cjwatson> popey: Sure, as I posted to the list a while back
<popey> magic, thanks
 * popey looks for the mail
<cjwatson> popey: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00626.html
<popey> thanks cjwatson
<ashu11> brrrrrrrrrr
<ashu11> when willl i be able to install ubuntu touch stable on my galaxy tab 2 p3100
<thor_> hello
<Shreyas> can i install ubantu on my java mobile ????\
<Shreyas> plz HELP...!!
<Shreyas> !
<Shreyas> PLZ
<thor_> does anybody know where I can find nexus S image?
<ashu11> now what is this java mobile
<Shreyas> i.e. on my samsung B7722 http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_b7722-3362.php
<Shreyas> PLZ HELP..!
<Shreyas> !!
<ashu11> i do not personally think so
<Shreyas> because that i.e. just the Shit...!! i want to install an os (any os)... PLZ HELP..!!!
<Shreyas> anybody PLZ HELP....!!!!!!!!!
<ashu11> sell it
<ashu11> buy nexus
<TdR91> yup
<Shreyas> it is not possible for the this time forward..!!
<TdR91> :)
<ashu11> just for the fact i hvnt spent much time on irc, can someone just tell me the sex ratio here
<cjohnston> ashu11: that doesn't sound like an appropriate topic for this channel
<ashu11> yes i guess you are right, did someone appoint you to remind things like this.
<asad2005> Is it yet possible to install whatsapp and runkeeper apps?
<plars> sforshee: we're seeing some occasional powerd crashes in some of the runs now, not every time, but even on install where no tests are running
<ricmm> plars: got more info on the crashes?
<ricmm> a bug or something
<plars> ricmm: not yet, just looking at the latest run in progress to see if there's anything interesting. I can get you the crash file though: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-install-and-boot/6/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_bin_powerd.0.crash/*view*/
<daddy1988> hi guys, anyone tried to install ubuntu touch on a nexus with cyanogenmod and CWM recovery?
<ricmm> plars: ok, ill look at it in a bit
<ricmm> plars: if you can get reproducible steps even better
<plars> ricmm: probably not, as even just doing the install seemed to trigger it, but I'll play around with it locally and see if I can find something
<daddy1988> quit
<daddy1988> ?
<slangasek> ogra_: can you help me understand what tools are available for debugging yaffs filesystems?  I seem to have 'mkyaffs2image' and 'unyaffs' tools as part of the android build environment; unyaffs's --help is decidedly unhelpful
<xnox> slangasek: none of real nexus devices 4.x use yaffs
<xnox> =/
<xnox> only older phones did.
<xnox> everything seemed to have switched from yaffs -> ext, because yaffs was insane.
<slangasek> xnox: I agree, but I hadn't heard the good news that things had switched off of it ;)
<xnox> =)
<mfisch> xnox: good news (re: yaffs)
<xnox> mfisch: emulator is full of yaffs.
<mfisch> the n7 used it too iirc
<Fnsnt> hi
<Fnsnt> can anyone tell me how i can install Whosthere on Ubuntu Touch 13.04?
<rickspencer3> is there a widget in Ubuntu Components that does that swipe to *delete* motion?
<AskUbuntu> write once. Run everywhere? | http://askubuntu.com/q/363970
<slangasek> rsalveti, ogra_: is there somewhere I can point people for documentation about the 'repo' command if they aren't familiar with it?
<rsalveti> slangasek: http://source.android.com/source/using-repo.html
<slangasek> rsalveti: ta
<jarope> hi all just wanted to ask your opinion on how long it will take for touch to work on the nexus 5 once its released?  Are the team expecting any major issues in porting it over to the new platform?  I realise its not been officially announced but I am wondering if there has been any discussion
<jarope> or maybe tI should be asking - If I was in the market for a new phone what would be the best bet in the next say 6 months
<slangasek> sergiusens: so do you know about 'phablet-dev-bootstrap' failing with gpg errors?
<rsalveti> slangasek: which gpg errors?
<rsalveti> slangasek: could be the error that happened with latest repo
<slangasek> rsalveti: error: could not verify the tag 'v1.12.7'
<slangasek> this has been happening for a while
<sergiusens> slangasek, haven't done a bootstrap in awhile
<rsalveti> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19126603/android-source-repo-gpg-public-key-not-found
<rsalveti> happened with everyone that uses repo actually
<rsalveti> are we shipping our repo as well? don't remember
<sergiusens> rsalveti, since when?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yes we are
<sergiusens> rsalveti, someone added it while I was on holidays I think
<slangasek> sergiusens, rsalveti: bug #1243386 filed
<ubot5> bug 1243386 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-dev-bootstrap fails with gpg errors in a pristine environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243386
<rsalveti> sergiusens: since last month
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I've been doing syncs just fine
<slangasek> so yes, same bug as that stackoverflow question
<rsalveti> sergiusens: maybe repo just updated itself there
<rsalveti> sergiusens: in case you have it under a different path
<sergiusens> rsalveti, which repo returns /usr/bin/repo
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I'll update the repo tool
<slangasek> sergiusens: thanks.  will you push that to the tools ppa for <= saucy?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: great, thanks
<sergiusens> slangasek, yeah, that's automatic
<slangasek> ok
<sergiusens> rsalveti, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/1243386/+merge/192234
<sergiusens> rsalveti, also, can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/+activereviews ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, just yours I guess
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, the ones ending with numbers (from bugs)
<rsalveti> sure
<AskUbuntu> Where are Tutorials | http://askubuntu.com/q/364015
<slangasek> stgraber: I'm seeing strange behavior with goldfish in trusty, which I don't think I saw in earlier saucy builds, where the android container is fighting for control of the console.  Can you think of any reason for this behavior to have changed in the new lxc, or am I looking in the wrong place?
<stgraber> slangasek: I can't think of any console related change between 1.0~alpha1+backports and 1.0~alpha2
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> stgraber: where should I be looking to see where the console is set up?
<stgraber> slangasek: lxc will attempt to divert /dev/console and /dev/ttyX to pts devices though I don't think that ever worked with Android
<stgraber> slangasek: it's never been a problem so far since Android on the other devices doesn't try to access the console
<slangasek> well, where does that diverting happen?
<slangasek> it's possible that there's a difference here because unlike most devices goldfish actually *has* a console?
<slangasek> (whereas most people are accessing their phones over adb, not the console)
<stgraber> that'd be my guess, yes
<stgraber> so we basically have two options, find a way to get android to play nice with the devices that LXC generates, which should then make lxc-console work with goldfish, or update the LXC config in lxc-android-config to prevent writes to the console
<slangasek> stgraber: can you guide me how to do the latter?
<slangasek> I really just need a quick fix so that I can get back to actually getting the outputs working that we care about (adbd, mir)
<stgraber> slangasek: "lxc.cgroup.devices.deny = c 5:1 rwm" should block /dev/console
<slangasek> stgraber: in /var/lib/lxc/android/config?
<stgraber> the same with 4:* will block all ttyX devices
<stgraber> yep
<slangasek> thanks, will try that
<slangasek> ogra: if you're around, can you please have a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu/trusty/lxc-android-config/goldfish-mir/+merge/192240
<slangasek> rsalveti: and if ogra is not around, would you mind doing so? ;)
<rsalveti> slangasek: did we ever tried mir on goldfish?
<slangasek> rsalveti: we are currently trying
<slangasek> mir and sf both currently fail
<rsalveti> right, and is SF working at all?
<slangasek> but the point is that having goldfish run SF would be useless to us anyway
<rsalveti> in theory SF should work, right?
<rsalveti> not at this point yet
<rsalveti> we want to migrate to mir as soon we know it works somehow at least
<slangasek> rsalveti: I'm not going to spend effort trying to get SF running on goldfish when Mir is what we care about
<rsalveti> slangasek: well, it's usually a better idea to try SF first and Mir later, as we know SF should work in that scenario
<rsalveti> same for hw bringup
<slangasek> so currently, I have to touch the file every time I refresh the image
<rsalveti> but fine by me if you're working to get that fixed :-)
<rsalveti> slangasek: and did you check if the property is indeed 'generic'?
<slangasek> yes
<rsalveti> cool
<slangasek> but I wasn't sure if that would be the value *only* for goldfish?
<rsalveti> should be
<slangasek> stgraber: doesn't work, blocking /dev/console stops the container from starting.  And I guess we can't divert this somewhere else instead (like a logfile) because android init will overwrite any redirect we attempt?
<stgraber> slangasek: right, lxc tries the redirecting already, and that clearly doesn't work :)
<stgraber> slangasek: maybe try with just "lxc.cgroup.devices.deny = c 5:1 w"
<stgraber> that'll still let it map or read the device, just not write to it
<rsalveti> slangasek: approved & merged & uploaded
<slangasek> rsalveti: cheers
<slangasek> stgraber: same problem (not surprising)
<slangasek> maybe it's time to fix this properly in the android environment
<stgraber> yeah, my guess is that just convincing Android not to mount another layer on top of /dev should be enough
<stgraber> but that likely requires patching Android's init as I can't remember seeing this done in any of the plain text scripts
<slangasek> yeah
<slangasek> rsalveti: we talked before about patching android to not overmount /dev, and punted at the time; should we revisit?
<slangasek> fixing this would let us capture android console output to a logfile across all devices, which would surely be good for debugging
<rsalveti>     mount("tmpfs", "/dev", "tmpfs", MS_NOSUID, "mode=0755");
<rsalveti>     mkdir("/dev/pts", 0755);
<rsalveti>     mkdir("/dev/socket", 0755);
<rsalveti>     mount("devpts", "/dev/pts", "devpts", 0, NULL);
<rsalveti> part of init.c
<rsalveti> slangasek: I believe it's fine to not overmount /dev
<rsalveti> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_system_core.git;a=blob;f=init/init.c;h=576805ca3bb556932f6ffc5caeb7d9e52b7f1374;hb=refs/heads/phablet-saucy
<slangasek> looks like defining NO_DEVFS_SETUP is supported, maybe that's what we want?
<rsalveti> maybe
<rsalveti> Android.mk:ifeq ($(BOARD_USE_NO_DEVFS_SETUP),true)
<rsalveti> slangasek: are we mounting everything before the container is started?
<slangasek> that's the only place that it appears in the code, so it looks safe to me
<slangasek> rsalveti: let me double-check
<rsalveti> just concerned about /dev/.booting
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> stgraber: I guess /sys and /proc are handled as part of lxc's core setup, right?
<stgraber> yep
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> rsalveti: so yeah, it "should" work to just set BOARD_USE_NO_DEVFS_SETUP, wherever the right place for that is
<rsalveti> guess under the board specific make file
<rsalveti> I still believe we need to touch /dev/.booting
<slangasek> that will get us /proc, sys, /dev/pts; /dev/socket is currently handled in /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh using silly tricks, we can simplify that once android is no longer overmounting
<slangasek> and we can definitely add a touch $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH/dev/.booting in there
<rsalveti> and about:
<rsalveti> 925     open_devnull_stdio();
<rsalveti> 926     klog_init();
<slangasek> hmm
<rsalveti> http://androidxref.com/4.2.2_r1/xref/system/core/libcutils/klog.c#35
<slangasek> right, disabling klog_init() would impact how android init communicates with the kernel log
<rsalveti> http://androidxref.com/4.2.2_r1/xref/system/core/init/util.c#372
<gefaehrlin> Hello Ubuntu-Touchers, I'm a digital journalist, student and open source enthusiast. Now here's what I want to do. I want to get Ubuntu Phone working on my Motorola Atrix 4G. Plus I want to use it as a convertible with the dock, a USB- and HDMI-Station.
<slangasek> rsalveti: oh, the open_devnull_stdio() is interesting, however, because it implies that android init is already not supposed to be talking to the console... so where do these messages come from? :)
<gefaehrlin> Is my project possible? Where can I get instructions?
<gefaehrlin> What could go wrong?
<AmEv> Question: How close am I to finishing the download of phablet-dev-bootstrap? My current .git is at 2.8GB.
<AmEv> @gefaehrlin: Does the Atrix have CM10.1?
<rsalveti> AmEv: ~12/13  GB
<slangasek> gefaehrlin: information about existing ports of Ubuntu Touch is found here; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices  there's an Atrix listed there, I don't know if that covers the 4G.
<AmEv> Ouch...
<slangasek> gefaehrlin: as for trying to use it with the dock, I imagine a lot of hacking would be needed there
<gefaehrlin> It's running the Android 2.3 Gingerbread, no root.
<rsalveti> slangasek: which messages?
<AmEv> Only thing worse than a slow connection is a sporradic connection, where you have to pause then resume every download... *banghead*
<slangasek> rsalveti: the ones I'm getting on /dev/ttyS2 in goldfish, that are coming from the android container taking over the console :)
<rsalveti> slangasek: it uses klog for everything (init at least)
<slangasek> rsalveti: so maybe the problem isn't init itself, but rather other services... like the shell
<rsalveti> probably
<AmEv> I'd *love* to do my own build, but I can't even leave my PC on overnight when it won't continuously download...
<AmEv> For my tablet, of course.
<AmEv> Anyone willing to help with a build for me?
<rsalveti> slangasek: so we still want dev_null_stdio and klog_init, guess it's just better to have a patch to disable the rest by default
<slangasek> rsalveti: ok, so just patch out those bits in init/init.c?
<rsalveti> and then we can also leave /dev/.booting as well
<rsalveti> slangasek: yup
<gefaehrlin> Okay, I've read a few tutorials like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1119555 about getting the Docks work. Cannonical used Atrix devices to show the convertibility of Ubuntu for Phones.
<popey> gefaehrlin: that wasnt ubuntu for phones
<popey> gefaehrlin: that was ubuntu for android, a completely different product/project
<AmEv> Also, one more quick question: Is it possible to use the modified kernel to get a Tegra 2 tablet to boot natively? I have never had a successful boot?
<popey> We have never run Ubuntu for Phones on the Atrix internally as far as I know
<gefaehrlin> a chroot? like the one that uses the android filesystem?
<gefaehrlin> okay, what would you recommend for the atrix?
<popey> gefaehrlin: we haven't yet enabled convergence in the Ubuntu for Phones project, that's on the cards for this cycle and beyond
<AmEv> I know this isn't the ARM channel specifically, but I have never been able to boot neither Touch nor X.
<popey> gefaehrlin: I'm unconvinced the Atrix 4G has the guts to run Ubuntu for Phones.
<popey> gefaehrlin: the base is to get CM10 to run on it, if that runs then you're on the road to getting ubuntu for phones ported to the device
<gefaehrlin> "Platform:	NVIDIA Tegra 2 CPU: 1 GHz dual-core Nvidia Tegra 2 GPU:	GeForce ULP RAM:	1GB" Atrix Specs
<slangasek> rsalveti: so everything's using the flipped model these days, including all ports, right?  So we're not going to regress anything?
<AmEv> Hmmm... CM10 works perfectly on my tablet, but CM10.1 is barely working...
<rsalveti> slangasek: no, we only support the flipped model now
<AmEv> It's the Toshiba Thrive. A Tegra 2.
<rsalveti> slangasek: so feel free to create such a patch (and send me as well, so I can push & test it)
<slangasek> rsalveti: cool, what's the right way to submit this patch to you?
<nukleuz> Hi! Someone adviced me to update my «Ubuntu Phone», since it's laggy and pretty slow on my GNex Maguro/takju. Tried to update through System Settings » Update, but there aren't any updates available (says last update was 2000-01-01 00:49:45??). When Ubuntu Phone got official I reinstalled my phone with the option «ubuntu-system». Any tips what I could do to: 1) Update my devices, if there are newer
<nukleuz> versions available? OTA's? How? 2) Get a more responding device?
<slangasek> personal email?
<rsalveti> slangasek: just email is fine
<slangasek> ok
<popey> nukleuz: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy -d maguro
<popey> nukleuz: that should get you up to date
<AmEv> One dev got it working once. http://www.thriveforums.org/forum/pio_masaki-development/18090-wip-ubuntu-touch-thrive-development.html
<rsalveti> slangasek: I wonder if console was already enabled by default in goldfish
<AmEv> Albeit those pics are with wrong DPI settings....
<rsalveti> or if something we enabled when we packaged the goldfish kernel
<gefaehrlin> popeye: thanks a lot for your competent answers so far. what would you recommend for atrix users? stickin to android 2.3, getting cm mod and wait for ubuntu phones with convergence or getting ubuntu for android?
<nukleuz> Popey: Ah, nice! But isn't the update function in the official fully functional?
<slangasek> stgraber: do you know why /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh does a 'mkdir -p $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH/dev/pts', but doesn't mount anything there?  What behavior are we expecting in that dir?
<popey> nukleuz: it is but i dont know where you're starting from
<popey> nukleuz: "adb shell system-image-cli -i" will tell you what image version it is
<rsalveti> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285533/
<popey> gefaehrlin: i would not anticipate ubuntu for phones coming to atrix 4g
<stgraber> slangasek: lxc will mount devpts on top of it but won't create the directory if it doesn't exist
<slangasek> stgraber: ok
<nukleuz> Popey: Haven't modified anything. Installed the OS a few days after it was publiced released (with the command: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<popey> nukleuz: run that command I gave to see what version it is
<nukleuz> Ok :)
<gefaehrlin> popeye: the atrix is listed.
<slangasek> rsalveti: hmm, and androidboot.console=ttyS2.  But that doesn't explain the shell, anyway
<rsalveti> slangasek: but do we have a shell using the console in goldfish?
<slangasek> rsalveti: yes, I definitely do :)
<slangasek> I don't know where it's coming from... it's a bit difficult to debug since all I have is console
<rsalveti> right
<nukleuz> popey: What do this cmd actually do?
<popey> nukleuz: tells us what version you're running
<popey> nukleuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285562/
<nukleuz> Hmmm. No, several things got downloaded, and booted the device into Bootloader, «CWM» and now flashing something?
<rsalveti> slangasek: from init.rc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285566/
<slangasek> rsalveti: ack, so I could hack that out for good measure
<AmEv> Hmmm.... Would it be possible to modify this somehow to boot X instead of the Touch interface?
<nukleuz> Popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285568/
<popey> nukleuz: thats good
<popey> nukleuz: its flashing... wait
<rsalveti> yeah
<gefaehrlin> popeye: thank you for your answers
<popey> gefaehrlin: no problemo
<nukleuz> Popey: Ok. Which means my version was old?
<popey> nukleuz: you're pasting the output of flashing ,not the output of system-image-cli
<brunost> are the instructions to install ubuntu touch in the wiki for the fully released 13.10 or is it still just a half-complete preview?
<nukleuz> I ran the cmd you gave me, that resulted in that output :P
<popey> nukleuz: i gave two commands
<nukleuz> Popey: Oh, sry. Didn't see the other one. Only ran « phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy -d maguro » which I now understand install the system again :P Will run the other one afterwards. Could the problem be that i left out the «--channel saucy -d maguro» part when I installed it last week? Strange it isn't mentioned on the Ubuntu Website?
<popey> np ☻
<slangasek> stgraber: oh, fyi, lxc-start: Error setting devices.deny to c 5:1 w for android
<barry> slangasek: is lp: #1227874 still a problem for you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1227874 in Ubuntu system image "system updates failing from /etc/ubuntu-build=4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227874
<slangasek> barry: I think at this point we should wontfix that
<barry> slangasek: agreed!
<barry> or maybe invalid
<slangasek> it's a perfectly valid bug, that you have perfectly valid reasons for declining to spend time fixing now ;)
<barry> won't fix then.  i do think it's related to the old format, which now is gone, baby, gone
<nukleuz> Popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285644/
<popey> sweet
<popey> thats latest stable nukleuz
<nukleuz> Output from the other cmd.
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, that's odd. I can't reproduce this with a direct write to /sys/fs/cgroup/devices here
<nukleuz> Seems to be working now; Not any updates yet tho, but the date is now correct, except 2 hours diff. Seems to be a problem detecting the time from NTP server, or something. I'm i Norway.
<stgraber> and the same line appears to work fine on my laptop
<nukleuz> Popey: Still laggy. Someone said that I had to update to r101 (or something like that). Didn't understand that part, and didn't find any updates with that name either.
<nukleuz> g2g. Thx for the help Popey.
<popey> nukleuz: its in development
<popey> nukleuz: expect it to be laggy now and then ☻
<brunost> could anybody please tell me if the current release of ubuntu touch is "usable" for day-to-day usage or is it best suited for testing?
<jholtom> brunost: testing and testing only
<brunost> so I guess a stable release _should_ be due for 14.04 then?
<fishscene> That's the general idea.
<brunost> looking forward to that then, looks like a much more suited tablet OS for me than android
<fishscene> It's much more suited for treating phones as they really are - computers. :)
<dixeflatline> quick question.  beta2 for GSM (tmobile) doesnt connect web data.  do we still need to utilize the nmcli command to bring it up?
<seshu> How can I disable the auto unsupported device check done by phablet-flash and push the image on to my custom android device.
<popey> seshu: -d lets you choose device name
<seshu> popey: Thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-23
<lechuck_> hi everyone
<lechuck_> anyone for a question about UT and Nexus 7 Tilapia/nakasig -- 3g
<lechuck_> I followed the official ubuntu page to install UT on my N7 ... after all the phablet-flash process all I get is the black "Google" splash.. and nothing more... any hint?
<Ghost1227> hey all
<Ahstanin> hi
<Ghost1227> hey
<Ahstanin> i just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus
<Ahstanin> but black screen
<Ahstanin> :'(
<Ahstanin> any idea ?
<Ghost1227> you got farther than i have... technically. i'm still working on porting it to my device :P
<Ahstanin> oh
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ahstanin> :'(
<Ghost1227> which nexus
<Ahstanin> nexus 4
<Ahstanin> i just followed "Manual Download & Installation"
<Ahstanin> with "trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img"
<Ahstanin> not "saucy-preinstalled-*"
<Ghost1227> try saucy?
<Ahstanin> nope
<Ahstanin> installed trusty
<Ghost1227> lol that was a suggestion not a question
<pero> is a cm build existing for your device a dependency for having ubuntutouch?
<hazenme> hello
<Ahstanin> :-/
<hazenme> So I successfully built for grouper so I figured I would try to get an image built for encore, but I am running into strange behavior
<hazenme> the image I end up with for encore is missing uchroot and ubuntu_chroot in /system/bin
<hazenme> the grouper image has them
<hazenme> has anyone run into similar issues when porting to other devices?
<Ghost1227> haven't gotten that far yet :(
<dun> how to get the 3g data?
<topoi> How many ppl in here using Ubuntu on Nexus 4?
<topoi> Is it worth the trouble of installing it at this stage?
<Ghost1227> topoi: honestly? it's a developer preview... it's not gonna be a daily driver for most people
<genii> topoi: Probably be ready for productive use in next release, 14.04
<RobbyF> I was using it as a daily driver for 3-5 days. made due but still many glitches. ie time/date would vanish.
<Ghost1227> hopefully i finish a port by then >_<
<andygraybeal> where do i go to buy a samsung galaxy nexus?  it's my first phone purchase ever
<andygraybeal> are they all used on ebay?
<iBotPeaches> swappa.com :)
<andygraybeal> thank you iBotPeaches`
<brycesub> i just installed trusty with fastboot and adb from a windows box on my nexus 7 but it won't boot... recovery works... any ideas?
<crocket> hi
<crocket> Will ubuntu tablets have an ability to switch to the desktop mode on its screen?
<plasty> disculpen tengo un sony xperia s, creo que sus especificaciones cumplen para soportar el software de ubuntu, pero no se si solo sea posible montar este software en moviles nexus alguien me podria quitar de dudas??
<nhaines> crocket: no one will know until there is an Ubuntu tablet.  But theoretically it's possible.
<crocket> ok
<Pomone> Hello, can someone help me with an issue I have?
<Ghost1227> well then
<AskUbuntu> How to transfer files from a windows environment to Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/364187
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 7: Why No ld-linux.so*? | http://askubuntu.com/q/364188
<k_royther> Does Ubuntu Touch need Android 4.2 to flash? I'm having problems flashing it in my nexus l Nexus 4
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Mole Day! :-D
<sil2100> mpt: hello!
<OrokuSaki> Can someone help me, I am in a boat without a working microphone.. I need the coast guard to come pick me up... I felt this was a good channel to ask
<OrokuSaki> hello!?
<OrokuSaki> HELP ME!
<OrokuSaki> Ogra? =)
<ogra_> lol
<OrokuSaki> =)
<tsdgeos> zsombi: any chance you guys can have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabbar_external_use/+merge/192307 ?
<tsdgeos> it'd be cool if we can get that in since it'd make much easier for me to reuse the tabbar for the Dash in the unity shell
<zsombi> tsdgeos: let's get t1mp for that, he's with the Tabs :)
<zsombi> t1mp: ^^
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> tsdgeos: why not directly use the 'normal" tabs?
<tsdgeos> t1mp: what is "the normal tabs"?
<tsdgeos> MainView + Tabs ?
<t1mp> tsdgeos: yes
<t1mp> ah you want no toolbar?
<tsdgeos> because doesn't fit at all our model
<tsdgeos> and i don't want the magic page swapping either
<t1mp> tsdgeos: what do you need exactly that is different?
<t1mp> tsdgeos: what is magic page swapping?
<tsdgeos> i just want a tabs that tells me which tab is the current
<t1mp> tsdgeos: you mean you don't want to use the tabbar to switch between tabs? only to display them?
<tsdgeos> t1mp: each Tab has a page component that Tabs + MainView put on their viewport when the tab changes
<tsdgeos> t1mp: exactly
<tsdgeos> i have my own listview that will take care of the swapping
<tsdgeos> i want a simple UI
<tsdgeos> not a billion of things
<tsdgeos> besides having something called MainView as layer 45 of our QML looks weird :D
<tsdgeos> we already have that inside the Indicators code
<tsdgeos> with something like "FIXME this is not the main view" :D
<t1mp> tsdgeos: ah you want your own TabsStyle, but that currently needs Tabs which is internal?
<tsdgeos> t1mp: kind of, i want a TabBar + TabBarStyle
<tsdgeos> which uses Tabs for some stuff, it's not internal but adding Tabs adds stuff i don't want
<tsdgeos> t1mp: basically i want something like the example of TabsBase.qml describes
<tsdgeos> tabs with title and the signal to know it changed
<tsdgeos> which afaics you can't get with the current code
<t1mp> tsdgeos: ok. I'll review your MR. But we can also consider adding properties to the tabbar to control that
<tsdgeos> t1mp: sure if you prefer me to do it in a different way, i can do it too, i just did this because it was basically a simple copy&paste of stuff around
<tsdgeos> t1mp: so feel free to say "no, do this", and i'll do it
<janimo`> popey, hi, is this not considered a valid OTA update? system-image-cli -c trusty -n -b 0
<janimo`> popey, it worked for me from saucy to trusty-proposed 1 the other day
<popey> janimo`: I'm only talking about the gui in my mail
<popey> and I haven't tested command line upgrades, feel free to reply if you test saucy -> trusty
<janimo`> popey, ok. Still if people are to do command line stuff, this may be more convenient than a phablet-flash if it works
<popey> sure
<popey> feel free to reply
<ogra_> popey, here is another one btw ... bug 1243612
<ubot5> bug 1243612 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-cli does not allow to switch from saucy-proposed to trusty-proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243612
<ogra_> janimo`, ^^^
<janimo`> ogra_, checking
<janimo`> ogra_, it worked from me from s to t-p
<t1mp> tsdgeos: I'll eat first, and then have a look. I also have other MRs pending that change the tabs (behavior mainly, not APIs) that probably conflict
<janimo`> right now with build 3 it seems to hang in 'Running group download reactor'
<ogra_> janimo`, yeah, saw that above, didnt work forme from s-p to t-p today
<tsdgeos> t1mp: ok
<ogra_> (just "phablet-flash --channel trusty-proposed" did work though)
<davmor2> Morning all
<tsdgeos> zsombi: t1mp: any clue what happened here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-trusty-amd64-ci/5/console i can't find the error anywhere :-S
<zsombi> tsdgeos: seems like it died in components.api, you have changed some API in that MP?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: i added a new item
<tsdgeos> zsombi: how do i run that test manually?
<tsdgeos> somehow make check is failing here locally somewhere else and doesn't get there
<zsombi> tsdgeos: run make check on your machine, rename components.api.new into components.api, and then commit the changes to your MP :)
<tsdgeos> zsombi: as said make check fails somewhere else unrelated so probably doesn't get to that stage
<zsombi> tsdgeos: most likely fails on i18, then on OptionSelector and TextField :(
<tsdgeos> hmmmm, i think this thing doesn't like out of source builds
<tsdgeos> let me try an in source one
<zsombi> tsdgeos: we just realized that CI does not run unit_x11 tests at all!, so there were some tests broken there, which kalikiana is fixing atm
<tsdgeos> oh :D
<t1mp> tsdgeos: we have some problems with some failing tests. as zombi said. kalikiana was trying to fix it but we still have weird errors.
 * t1mp off now. bbl.
<zsombi> t1mp: me zombi??!
<t1mp> zsombi: yeah you were just saying to tsdgeos that we have some problems with the tests
<t1mp> zsombi: those that kalikiana is working on
<zsombi> t1mp: you left out an s from the nick :D
<t1mp> ahhh :)
<t1mp> zsombi: you should create a game for ubuntu phone: plants vs zsombis
<tsdgeos> :D
<popey> hah
<zsombi> :P
<janimo`> ogra_, so  I updated via system-image-cli but I get the Google logo and  only an android shell (as with build 2 yesterday).
<ogra_> build2 is definitely broken
<ogra_> (wont fifnish bringing up the container)
<davmor2> ogra_: out of interest how will version updated be handled between the Saucy version and the Trusty version for end users?   Will trusty just become image 102 or something?
<ogra_> davmor2, for people that use either the devel or the stable channel updates will happen automatically
<ogra_> if you used a named channel (saucy/trusty) you wont get upgrades
<davmor2> ogra_: ah okay that's good to know :)
<ogra_> "devel" and "stable" are aliases that are supposed to be pointing to the last stable/devel versions all the time
<ogra_> stgraber, which reminds me, we have a trusty image now ... (-proposed was promoted) ... so we chould probably consider pointing devel over now (if asac agrees)
<sil2100> mpt: ping
<Laney> ogra_: probably not if it wipes a load of your settings
<ogra_> Laney, indeed, that needs fixing
<ogra_> for me it didnt wipe "a load"
<ogra_> i had to set the TZ again
<Laney> I tried it more than once
<ogra_> language and wallpaper (everything that does live in my home) persisted
<Laney> right, that's what I explained
<ogra_> its only the writable-image stuff
<ogra_> which ... well, only is the TZ setting atm
<Laney> no
<asac> stgraber: ogra_: let's please hold off with moving devel-proposed over until we have cleared all infrastrucuture parts - so maybe tomorrow
<Laney> it's accountsservice settings too
<ogra_> i still have my U1 account working
<ogra_> though i dont use any of the others
<Laney> where is that stored?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> dobey might be able to tell
<ogra_> but i would guess in ~/
<Laney> If it's somewhere in your home directory then that is irrelevant
<ogra_> worse than the settings is the wiping of the click packages though
<ogra_>  /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ is empty after upgrade
<Laney> that'll be the same thing
<Laney> they're in /userdata/system-data/
<ogra_> i dont thionk so
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I do
<ogra_> hmm, oh
<ogra_> yeah, i agree, i wasnt aware it was a bind mount
<ogra_> i thought the /opt stuff was supposed to be a link to a fixed dir ...
<ogra_> yeah, seems we need some initramfs fixing
 * ogra_ goes for a break
<nik90> popey, Laney: Qt 5.2 beta finally brings  timezone support.
<nik90> http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt5-stable/qtimezone.html
<nik90> http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt5-stable/qdatetime.html#setTimeZone
<Laney> nik90: I don't think that updates the system timezone, does it?
<nik90> Laney: no, but it will be useful for the world clocks
<Laney> still, it'll be useful for you
<nik90> Laney: I can set timezone "Europe/Amsterdam" and it should get the time there for me
<Laney> ya
<kenvandine> gusch, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/lp1236932/+merge/192207
<nik90> now I just need to find the person to port qt 5.2 to 14.04
 * popey points nik90 at Mirv ☻
<gusch> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> thx
<Mirv> :)
<nik90> popey: thnx
<nik90> Mirv: Would we be using qt 5.2 (when it is released) in 14.04?
<nik90> Mirv: considering that we are not yet using qt 5.1 (afaik)
<Mirv> nik90: that's a good question I don't know an answer to yet. there are known problems with 5.1, so maybe if 5.2 will fix those we can skip to those. alternatively the 5.1 problems need to be fixed.
<gusch> kenvandine: commented
<kenvandine> oh, good point
<kenvandine> hmmm
<nik90> Mirv: okay, I am guessing some investigations have to be done anyway. However when the time comes, i think it would be better to use qt 5.2 if it is available soon instead of qt 5.1 which is an older release now. But I will keep a tab on this and see what happens until then.
<Mirv> nik90: yep, it's 100% certain we need newer than 5.0.x, and most probably 5.2.x
<Mirv> how we get there is a different story
<Mirv> like do we first want 5.1.x since 5.2 is not yet released
<kenvandine> gusch, how about appId instead of id?
<nik90> Mirv: true
<kenvandine> gusch, or maybe even just app ?
<gusch> kenvandine: I vote for appId
<kenvandine> gusch, pushed
<janimo`> Mirv, is there a list of bugs against qt 5.1 that are relevant for touch?
<janimo`> Mirv, the blockers you mentioned above
<Mirv> janimo`: the qt5.1 tag has been used to track those https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.1 - with saucy released, hopefully they'll get some attention / debugging effort now again
<janimo`> Mirv, thanks
<xnox> ogra_: i'd like to rebuild android package in the trusty archive. One change that stgraber requested was to name resultant files with prefix "ubuntu-", instead of codename. E.g. files will become "ubuntu-*$device*.img" in the package, instead of current "saucy-*$device*.img".
<gusch> kenvandine: approved
<xnox> ogra_: what will break and what else do i need to adjust?
<kenvandine> gusch, thx
<kenvandine> gusch, i have another one coming in a few... i added qdoc docs for the QML bindings
<xnox> ogra_: somehow i believe even s/saucy/trusty/ will cause things to missbehave.
<ogra_> xnox, livecd-rootfs was fixed to not care about the name anymore
<xnox> ogra_: excellent.
<ogra_> i dont think anything else consumes the files
<ogra_> xnox, but clearify with didrocks and asac please
<xnox> ?
<ogra_> i'm not sure if an android rebuild is wanted yet
<xnox> ogra_: if it's not wanted, can the block be applied to keep it in -proposed?
<ogra_> xnox, possibly ...
<ogra_> xnox, i wantted to ask for a rebuild anyway,  lets just make sure we dont tarsh any expectations before just doing it
<ogra_> *trash
<xnox> ogra_: at the moment it FTBFS, so my changes are needed.
<xnox> who are release-touch people.
<xnox> ogra_: ! =) please block android package.
<ogra_> xnox, lets just wait for a "go" then we dont need to bother :)
<xnox> ogra_: where should I upload it then?
<asac> xnox: we need to coordiante changes to file names with infrastructure etc.
<asac> in particular we must ensure that phablet-flash and other potential tools downloading stuff dont break etc.
<xnox> ogra_: cause we don't exactly have packaging VCS for android package.
<xnox> asac: sure, where shall I stage the upload?
<sergiusens> xnox, ogra_ does that name change affect cdimage at all?
<xnox> asac: hence, i want to apply block, upload into trusty-proposed, and then test / check that all pieces work.
<ogra_> sergiusens, it did, doesnt anymore
<asac> xnox: what type of block?
<asac> britney?
<xnox> asac: migration block to trusty-release, yes britney proposed-migration block.
<ogra_> sergiusens, we used to have a cp $DIST-foo-bar.img in livecd-rootfs ... the $DIST part is gone in trusty
<xnox> asac: if all good, unblock. if not, continue using the current one from release. Or trump with higher version upload with fix-ups.
<asac> xnox: how do you validate that the stuff in proposed is good?
<asac> do you produce a one off image with that?
<asac> (not sure if we have such a feature easily available right now)
<xnox> ogra_: well, stgraber asked me to replace "$DIST-" with "ubuntu-"
<ogra_> xnox, livecd-rootfs completely ignores the first part of the name afaik
<ogra_> so use whatever you like :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, darn, one more change in the _api_ :-)
<asac> xnox: so ... I htink in a perfect world where you are in charge of your own stuff and for "risky changes like this", you would make your own validation/rollout story and once confident (or you run into roadblocks), you make use of our landing team standup to discuss your landing to coordinate and potentially get more help there.
<ogra_> bah, stgraber ... could you commit your recent livecd-rootfs changes to the branch ?
<kenvandine> gusch, and here's the other one https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/qdoc/+merge/192324
<kenvandine> gusch, there's still a few FIXMEs for docs, but it's mostly there
<davmor2> ogra_: nice so phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed just wipes your system regardless all data gone :(
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^
<sergiusens> davmor2, did you see any logs about backing up at all?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i suspect its a system-image thing ...
<davmor2> sergiusens: nope but I didn't bother looking too busy with other stuff
<ogra_> move thgan a phablet-flash one
<ogra_> davmor2, let me guess, your home wasnt touched
<ogra_> *more than
<davmor2> ogra_: so my music seems to still be in place
<ogra_> right
<davmor2> ogra_: and my wallpaper image
<popey> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb push /tmp/tmp13k35E /tmp/backup.tar.gz' returned non-zero exit status 1
<ogra_> i suspect the system-image initrd bits just wipe the writable system space
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288827/
<davmor2> lunch back in a bit
<sergiusens> popey, hmmm, protocol failure
<xnox> ogra_: asac: didrocks: please block any uploads of platform-api / libhybris, until we sort out the filename rename in the android package. At the moment file-name change is the only pending change in the android package, but if platform-api/libhybris are upload, an android rebuild will pick them up. So please block those two, until filename change is sorted out.
<didrocks> I tihnk ogra_ has access to do that :)
<didrocks> thanks for warning xnox :)
<xnox> as, i'd like to land android filename change, without any other changes within android, as to minimise and regressions.
<ogra_> cp chroot/usr/share/android/product/*-preinstalled-system-armel+${subarch}.img\
<ogra_>  			 "${PREFIX}.system-armel+${subarch}.img"
<ogra_> xnox, ^^^^
<ogra_> from livecd-rootfs
<xnox> ogra_: good.
<ogra_> xnox, so dont worry about renaming ... it wont change a thing
<ogra_> didrocks, i might have access but no clue how to do it :P
<didrocks> ogra_: hinting? you didn't do it at all?
 * ogra_ knows how to unblock ... 
<xnox> ogra_: didrocks: can you please do a britney block: platform-api, libhybris, android ?
<didrocks> ogra_: well, same, but s/unblock/block ;)
<ogra_> is it the same just with "blobk" ?
<didrocks> (without version)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> xnox, so i added a line "blobk android" to my hints file ... upload and lets see
<ogra_> *block indeed
<asac> xnox: didrocks: i think i haven't heard an answer to my question about how we are going to validate it once its in proposed. however, since didrocks seems aligned, i trust that he knows how we ensure that utah doesnt get bricked :)
<asac> (rename of filename that is)
<didrocks> asac: my hope is that we can dist-upgrade to validate the changes once all pieces are there and run UTAH manually localy (seems the most reachable way to achieve it with your technology)
<asac> didrocks: this is changing the download file name etc.
<asac> didrocks: i would expect this has potential to kill utah
<asac> so yeah
<ogra_> asac, thats a non issue
<asac> if thats an agreed way to test
<asac> then its ok
<ogra_> ignore it
<asac> why would i ignore it?
<ogra_> the filenames only matter in cdimage
<ogra_> where the renaming has already been taken care of
<asac> ok those dont get passed through to system-image?
<asac> kk
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> and system-image productionm has been validated to produce good images?
<ogra_> system-image only pulls the output from cdimage
<asac> how can i actually produce such an image locally and try installing it from there?
<ogra_> the naming issue is about the cdimage *input*
<ogra_> (which we had to fix before rolling the first trusty image)
<asac> why did we need to do that in the beginning and not at a later time? from what i understand it doesnt change our system-images :)
<ogra_> asac, cp chroot/usr/share/android/product/$DIST-preinstalled-system-armel+${subarch}.img  "${PREFIX}.system-armel+${subarch}.img"
<ogra_> that was the old cdimage code
<ogra_> the android package uses saucy-perinstalled... while the DIST we build is trusty
<ogra_> so the code was changed to cp chroot/usr/share/android/product/*-preinstalled-system-armel+${subarch}.img ....
<ogra_> which eams whatever xnox now uses for the first bit of the name will be ignored
<ogra_> *means
<SquirrelCZECH> guys
<SquirrelCZECH> are there any "cheap" tablets that supports ubuntu-touch?
 * SquirrelCZECH thinks that nexus 7 is cheap, but still...
<kslu> ola
<factor> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po_YpBh5SvI#t=716
<factor>  Design Clinic Live
<factor> Ubuntu on air
<factor> Over now
<danielbeck> Hi. I uploaded a new version of RamSamSam Reader, because the last one did not work (I believe the problem was that the launch icon was missing). Could someone try to start it on its smartphone?
<danielbeck> That would be nice, since I don't have a Ubuntu Touch device.
<davmor2> ogra_, sergiusens: so guys did we get to the bottom of the data disappearance?  also should apps of remained?
<ogra_> davmor2, i'm pretty sure it is a stgraber thing ... the rw stuff gets re-initialized and ro bits get copied in place or so
<davmor2> ogra_, sergiusens: and finally all the data is on the system but not being used if I add it again I'm going to run out of space is it best to just wipe it completely and start again from scratch?
<davmor2> stgraber: ^ all of the points above :)
<ogra_> danielbeck, it starts now ... but the toolbar is a bit small for my fat fingers ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/rss.png
<danielbeck> ogra_: what device do you have?
<ogra_> (it is like 3mm on the screen only)
<ogra_> danielbeck, this is on mako (n4)
<davmor2> ogra_: take a screenshot being as you can :D
<ogra_> davmor2, ?
<ogra_> i did, see above
<danielbeck> ogra_: The size of the toolbar is set by Ubuntu HTML5 theme to 74px. (Bad!)
<davmor2> ogra_: oh ah, I only saw you comments on the size
<ogra_> heh
<danielbeck> The n4 has a high resolution, so the result is very tiny.
<ogra_> well, not for any other apps
<ogra_> danielbeck, see http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/rss2.png
<danielbeck> ogra_: yes, because they use QML. I don't use it.
<ogra_> thats how it appears in all other apps
<ogra_> ah
<stgraber> davmor2: not sure I understand your problem. Can you try to explain it in more details?
<danielbeck> Ubuntu HTML5 scales very badly accross devices. The size of Ubuntu HTML5 should be set in em instead of pixels. I will make a bug report.
<ogra_> stgraber, bug 1243577 and  bug 1243573
<ubot5> bug 1243577 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "All apps are gone after upgrade to trusty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243577
<ubot5> bug 1243573 in Ubuntu system image "Timezone setting is gone after upgrade to Ubuntu Touch touchy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243573
<ogra_> likely the same root cause
<ogra_> stgraber, and there is also bug 1243612 (unrelated to the two above though)
<ubot5> bug 1243612 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-cli does not allow to switch from saucy-proposed to trusty-proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243612
<davmor2> stgraber: I have a maguro, it was setup with music, contacts, apps etc I ran phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed now I see the music through mtp but the phone doesn't and all the apps are gone and I have no contacts
<stgraber> ogra_: bug 1243612 seems wrong... you can do -b 0 -c trusty-proposed and that should work as expected, though that's more of a barry question
<ubot5> bug 1243612 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-cli does not allow to switch from saucy-proposed to trusty-proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243612
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah
<ogra_> stgraber, and not a critical one
<ogra_> stgraber, the two others are though
<stgraber> davmor2: can you pastebin a "find /userdata" and "cat /proc/mounts"?
<ogra_> i suspect it just re-initializes where it shouldnt
<stgraber> I suspect they are actually a single bug, but I can't quite figure out what exactly since it worked fine here
<barry> stgraber, ogra_ correct.  -c does not imply -b
<ogra_> barry, well, if i select a new channel i would expect it to use the latest version from there
<davmor2> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289321/
<barry> ogra_: it should still calculate an upgrade path from whatever your current build number is to the highest build number on that channel.  the problem is that if the channel's build number is lower than the device's, you won't have an upgrade path, so forcing the device's build number to 0 solves that
<ogra_> barry, thats not very intuitive imho
<ogra_> me picking -c means i already did some override action
<barry> ogra_: you can always figure it out with --info and --dry-run
<stgraber> ogra_: so based on that paste, nothing got removed...
<ogra_> stgraber, well, /opt is definitely empty
<ogra_> at least it was in my case
<barry> ogra_: i can understand that, but this gives maximum flexibility, since if -c implied -b 0, you couldn't switch channels and take a normal upgrade path
<ogra_> (i sadly have manually installed all the apps i use already, it was my dogfooding phone)
<stgraber> hmm, yes, /opt/click.ubuntu.com appears to be empty, not sure what caused that though
<ogra_> stgraber, and my timezone was set to UTC+0
<ogra_> whihc implies the TZ config was overwritten with the ro file
<stgraber> the upgrader is an all or nothing kind of thing, either it wipes your data (by formatting the partition) or it doesn't, if you still have a single file from your previous setup in /userdata, it's not something caused by system-image
<barry> ogra_: if you can suggest manpage improvements to make it clearer, happy to make that change
<ogra_> stgraber, right, the upgrade ... i'm referring to first boto stuff :)
<ogra_> *boot
<ogra_> my suspicion is that parts have been re-initialized
<ogra_> barry, we dont ship man
<ogra_> barry, so adding some info the the help command would be needed
<barry> ogra_: or even --help
<davmor2> stgraber: http://ubuntuone.com/5Sn2hA3by3Wf0Qek7S2QHP and http://ubuntuone.com/03FTUzUaeZG5dkEzgn4wL0 and http://ubuntuone.com/4whqzfYCnQu4xiEhdkFHDI  the cities were setup, there is music but it doesn't show, and the last is contact which was full
<stgraber> ogra_: we don't have any click-specific logic in the initrd or in boot-hooks that I know of so I don't see how only /opt/click.u.c would end up empty
<ogra_> stgraber, right, that was rather the TZ issue i was referring to ...
<ogra_> (though i still think they are secretly related somehow)
<stgraber> davmor2: if you look at /home/phablet/Music on the filesystem, you see your files there though, right?
<davmor2> stgraber: I do indeed http://ubuntuone.com/6LVxQanYxzFvWgtpkaRM8t and http://ubuntuone.com/41LbH6JfvGfaUAjj6XJFCq as an example
<stgraber> davmor2: can you check that the file permissions look reasonable (file belong to phablet:phablet and are at least 600)?
<davmor2> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289376/ that should tie into the screenshot of mp3s nicely :)
<davmor2> stgraber: and this is what I get searching on the music scope  http://ubuntuone.com/5A5G4yHVDygTUirNY7Irev  note no local music straight to online
<cwayne_> kenvandine, ping, is there any timetable for account-plugins as clicks?  I'm very interested in this, and would love to volunteer to help any way I can :)
<sil2100> mpt: hi! Could I poke you for some design advice?
<sil2100> mpt: maybe not 'advice', more like clarifying something
<kenvandine> mardy, ^^  any ETA on account plugins as click packages?
<melvster> oh noes ..  http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57608752-94/lg-launches-firefox-phone-in-brazil/
<kenvandine> mhall119, I've created content-hub docs for the QML bindings, merged in trunk now
<kenvandine> mhall119, what do we need to do to get it on d.u.c?
<ogra_> davmor2, you can use subdirs ? that nevber worked for me
<davmor2> ogra_: worked fine for me on raring, I just copied me .ubuntuone purchases over as was to test how they would appear on the phone :)
<davmor2> saucy not raring
<ogra_> well, when i copy files via mtp i have to put them into the top level, else they dont show up in the lens
<mhall119> kenvandine: I need to know where and how to get the qdoc html output
<barry> ogra_:   -c CHANNEL, --channel CHANNEL
<barry>                         Override the channel just this once. Use in
<barry>                         combination with --build to switch channels.
<barry>  
<ogra_> barry, perfect !
<barry> ogra_: or even perfecter...
<barry>   -c CHANNEL, --channel CHANNEL
<barry>                         Override the channel just this once. Use in
<barry>                         combination with `--build 0` to switch channels.
<barry>  
<ogra_> yeah
<barry> :)
<mofan> I have a problem when using the nexus 7 installer
<ogra_> :)
<barry> cool
 * ogra_ hugs barry 
<barry> :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, do you need to get it from a built package? or can you get it from a build of a source checkout?
<ogra_> mofan, you mean phablet-flash ?
<mofan> is the installer from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation not supperted anymore ?
<ogra_> no, not since over a year
<mofan> ok
<mofan> whats the tool to use now
<mofan> ?
<ogra_> you can most likely still install the imgs via fastboot if you eagerly want a broken desktop install on the n7 :)
<ogra_> mofan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mhall119> kenvandine: I can build it from source, that's what I've been doing
<kenvandine> ok
<mhall119> kenvandine: none of it's automated yet, so I do it all by hand
<kenvandine> mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..; make
<kenvandine> mhall119, then they will be in doc/qml/html
<mhall119> kenvandine: what's the branch?
<kenvandine> lp:content-hub
<mhall119> thanks
<mofan> thanks :)
<mfisch> oSoMoN: did the browser bookmarks schema change recently?
<oSoMoN> mfisch, nope
<mfisch> oSoMoN: thanks. we have a failing test now, trying to figure the cause
<oSoMoN> mfisch, let me know if I can help
<mfisch> oSoMoN: its something odd in the test runner, we cannot repro locally, so I think we'll talk to andy
<Valou> Hi! I have a question
<Valou> Ubuntu Touch will ported in HTC HD2? (sorry if my english is bad)
<pmcgowan> !devices | Valou
<ubot5> Valou: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Valou> owkay, thanks!
<Valou> Not my device :( . Be bye!
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch on Archos tablet? | http://askubuntu.com/q/364472
<stgraber> ogra_, davmor2: so I'll need to play with this and see if I can reproduce the issue on trusty here... it's not obvious exactly what happened
<stgraber> I got a few other things to do first though
<davmor2> stgraber: I'm wondering if it is caused by going from saucy to trusty, rather than a saucy to saucy build
<stgraber> shouldn't be
<stgraber> there's no release to release upgrade hooks of any sort
<ogra_> stgraber, well, looking at sergiusens answer on the  ML it might be phablet-flash
<stgraber> the only difference between a standard saucy to saucy update and saucy to trusty is that a full update is forced which means the system partition is reformatted, but nothing else is touched (as the find you pasted seems to prove)
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, that could be. I only did on-device upgrades here, never used phablet-flash for that.
<sergiusens> stgraber, it's not the upgrader
<ogra_> stgraber, right, i struggled with system-image-cli which made me switch to phablet-flash, expecting the same functionality
<sergiusens> stgraber, phablet-flash didn't keep up with the times; it original purpose was from august to move from cdimage builds to yours
<mardy> kenvandine, cwayne: I'm not working on that yet, I'm finishing one big task and I'll then get started on that
<jal_> have looked around w/o much luck .. wondering if possible to put Touch on an Archos 97?
<cwayne> mardy: sure,just wanted to volunteer :)
<mardy> cwayne: thanks, I'll see if I can find a way to split the work -- or it would be great if you contribute by reviewing the code (as OA currently consists only of me :-) )
<cwayne> mardy: i'm certainly willing to review what I can, and do some testing as well
<AskUbuntu> Using a Mobile with Ubuntu as a notebook replacement (like in CES 2013) | http://askubuntu.com/q/364533
<davmor2> ogra_: http://ubuntuone.com/6dtPH1k0rY3HVKhfun78Vy see it found my subdirred music :) (I did a --no-backup I need my data without duplication :) )
 * SonikkuAmerica is thinking about building for the 2013 Nexus 5
 * SonikkuAmerica is thinking about building for the 2013 Nexus *7
<capncybo> Who do I report an error to regarding the serviceproviders.xml file???
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch on non-brand name tablet? | http://askubuntu.com/q/364582
<capncybo> It's for the Nexus 4 phone but Windmoble is the Canadian Carrier is that still the correct location?
<sergiusens> capncybo, against mobile-broadband-provider-info
<capncybo> Yes
<capncybo> Well if wind supplied the info... all I can say is it didn't work until I modded it slightly
<capncybo> <apn value="broadband.windmobile.ca"> seemed to cause problems, everywhere else on the internet its shown as <apn value="internet.windmobile.ca">, but that apn entry lacked <network-id mcc="302" mnc="490"/>
<SonikkuAmerica> AskUbuntu: More likely or not it depends on whether or not your device supports armhf
<SonikkuAmerica> What do I need other than the armhf preinstalled image and a custom recovery to install Ubuntu Touch on an unlisted device?
<SonikkuAmerica> +that supports ARMHF
<SonikkuAmerica> What do I need other than the armhf preinstalled image and a custom recovery to install Ubuntu Touch on an unlisted device that supports ARMHF?
<slangasek> SonikkuAmerica: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<SonikkuAmerica> slangasek: OK, so I need to re-read that then... the image won't work by itself, I take it.
<slangasek> SonikkuAmerica: you need to provide your own kernel and related bits for the "system" image on the device; the image we provide is device-independent, but that means you need to provide the device-dependent bits
<slangasek> which is more than just the custom recovery
<SonikkuAmerica> slangasek: OK, that helps clarify. I mean, I understand about getting the blobs and such, and I can see that's easily done from running CM on the device and whatnot
<SonikkuAmerica> I can't seem to complete the [ phablet-dev-bootstrap ] ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6291106/ <<< Did I do something wrong with my gpg key?
<crowell> SonikkuAmerica: ubuntu's "repo" binary is fucked
<SonikkuAmerica> !language | crowell, thanks for using strong language to clarify that
<ubot5> crowell, thanks for using strong language to clarify that: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SonikkuAmerica> At any rate, looks like I'm gonna have to get the source from the AOSP mirror
<gisom> hows the terminal app coming? Any support for desktop capabilities from the tablet?
<kgunn> ricmm: you +1'd...but could you actually approve https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/platform-api/bump-mir-dep16/+merge/191552
<SonikkuAmerica> crowell: Figured a way to work around it for now
<SonikkuAmerica> crowell: I ran [ repo init ] with the --no-repo-verify command
<SonikkuAmerica> Told me to update, patched the update, generated SSH and GPG keys and retried.
<crowell> ah, I just got the repo straight from google
<SonikkuAmerica> crowell: I see no reason why that shouldn't work; it would even be better if we had 4.3-based stuff for the next UTouch image anyway
<yamc> How do I update my mako to the latest release?
<yamc> I already have the stable release from last week, but the update only tries to dowload the version from 17. okt.
<yamc> I want the build from today
<yamc> Hi?
<SonikkuAmerica> yamc: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<SonikkuAmerica> yamc: If you want to build it yourself... check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices first
<yamc> I use phablet-flash and mako (N4). I just want to type one command  line and wait for it to update :)
<SonikkuAmerica> yamc: [ phablet-flash ubuntu-system ]?
<yamc> Does not work for trusty. I added --channel trusty
<yamc> Currently downloading ... but if this works, someone should mention it @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<SonikkuAmerica> yamc: There may not be a channel for it yet... 14.04 LTS is in extreme alpha. You will have to build that yourself, and expect breakage.
<SonikkuAmerica> !14.04
<yamc> Are there updates delivered for saucy?
<SonikkuAmerica> yamc: Yes, there are, they're OTA
<yamc> Trusty is quite a 1:1 copy of saucy in the early days, isn't it?
<yamc> SonikkuAmerica, btw: the "--channel trusty" thingy worked...
<SonikkuAmerica> OK...
<janimo`> ogra_, rsalveti since when is ubuntuappmanager disabled in init.rc ? Is it no longer needed in the images?
<rsalveti> janimo`: since we migrated to mir
<rsalveti> it's only needed with SF
<janimo`> rsalveti, nice thanks.
<janimo`> rsalveti, do you know if there are ARM specific assumptions in platform-api or hybris?
<janimo`> rsalveti, what to look out for when trying a non-ARM (x86) build
<rsalveti> janimo`: just in hybris I believe
<rsalveti> janimo`: but it should in theory work with x86
<rsalveti> basically, the android linker
<rsalveti> but I know android is supported by intel, not sure if everything is available in aosp yet
<janimo`> rsalveti, thanks
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: hybris on x86 is going to be interesting
<ChickenCutlass> the linker and TLS
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: yeah
<Elleo> what's the correct way to start an application from the terminal? just executing it normally results in "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance"
<cceledon> hola soy nuevo
<cceledon> alguien me puedes ayudar
<cceledon> que hable spañol
<RobbyF> yo no hablo
<fluxspir> eu também não o falo
<w-flo> Elleo, there's upstart-app-launch .. Not sure about the syntax right now, you better google it
<slangasek> cceledon: si tienes una pregunta, pónnoslo :)
<Elleo> upstart-app-list only shows the terminal app and attempting to put together the right id manually doesn't seem to work (presumably because it only thinks the terminal's id is valid)
<Elleo> although upstart-app-launch doesn't really seem to do what I'm after anyway
<Elleo> I'd really like to be able to see stdout/stderr and ideally run gdb
<szymon_w> hi! I downloaded trusty build from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ and I pushed it to device... I booted in to recovery mode and I installed .zip files ( trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip and trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip ) after installation is complied it boot in to ubuntu but its still 13.10 and when I run apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade there is like
<szymon_w> 140MB of packages to download and after all its still 13.10 ( I always do manual installation as it lets me go back to android much easier ) how can I flash my device with 14.04 ?
<D4113R> Greetings everyone! I come seeking the answer to a simple question :3
<D4113R> I'm considering putting Ubuntu on my Mako, but I'm worried that there's gonna be something crucial not-working
<D4113R> Does any of you know of any thing currently not working on the build with the mako?
<achiang> what's the workaround for the "screen blinks a lot" bug? seeing it on this Nexus 7
<K_Royther> Clock app doesn't open anymore. How to fix this? I was thinking of reinstalling it, but I don't know how
<K_Royther> Insert tumbleweed here
<a_muva> how to search for contacts?
<K_Royther> So many people, so few answers.
<slangasek> achiang: screen eyedrops?
 * achiang lobs a trout at slangasek 
<slangasek> (haven't heard of this bug, sorry :)
<achiang> slangasek: i'll go dig it out of didrock's landing notes
<achiang> slangasek: mmm... can't find it, but i know i saw it mentioned somewhere
<K_Royther> Does anybody know how to reinstall the clock app? It is just a blank screen after the first time I ran it.
<a_muva> K_Royther: try sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<K_Royther> But isn't the indicator datetime the desktop clock?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-24
<Ghost1227> evening all
<a_muva> FYI: mplayer via commend line works
<a_muva> I also tried VLC but I had no luck
<Ghost1227> sweet on mplayer
<Ghost1227> still struggling with apparmor and kernel setup :(
<jjohansen> Ghost1227: what is the problem?
<Ghost1227> comprehension >_<
<Ghost1227> i get that far, and understand pretty much everything after it (in theory) but for some reason i keep getting stuck there
<Ghost1227> i was never good with apparmor even on desktop
<jjohansen> Ghost1227: are you trying to build the kernel?
<jjohansen> patch the kernel? Or is it another issue
<Ghost1227> patching the kernel
<Ghost1227> or hell, figuring out what kernel to use
<jjohansen> Ghost1227: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<Ghost1227> yep
<jjohansen> yes its rough
<Ghost1227> yea...
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> to be expected, it's still a new product
<jjohansen> alright, so what is the device?
<Ghost1227> d2vzw
<jjohansen> err I assume that is the droid 2 for verizon wireless?
<Ghost1227> no
<Ghost1227> though that would be logical
<Ghost1227> galaxy s3 verizon
<jjohansen> oh! hrmmm
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> i did a double take first time i saw that codename for the galaxy
<Ghost1227> i also made the assumption that with some history in porting and being a linux dev already this would be easier than it is :P
<Ghost1227> i think those two things are working against me rather than for me
<jjohansen> Ghost1227: how different is than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<Ghost1227> hardware wise they're similar, but the modems are quite different
<jjohansen> right so I was wondering if it would be possible to start with that as a base and patch in the modem drivers
<Ghost1227> in other words... not compatible, but not entirely dissimilar
<Ghost1227> i'd thought of that, not sure if it'd work. i'd really like to understand the whole process though... hence trying to figure it out from the ground up
<jjohansen> right
<jjohansen> so I would start with the cygenomod kernel
<jjohansen> Ghost1227: the apparmor bit is actually pretty easy, if you just copy the apparmor directory over. What I do is checkout one of the backport kernels, rebase so I don't have the backport patches on it. copy the directory, and use that
<jjohansen> I then cherry-pick the backport patches in order
<jjohansen> you could just take the whole thing with out the backport patches, depending on the kernel
<jjohansen> the backport patches only touch the apparmor directory
<jjohansen> the whole backport has been done so the apparmor backport does not touch the rest of the kernel
<jjohansen> this avoids breaking abi
<Ghost1227> hmmm
<rick_> hhello
<rick_> i have a next7p12-8g tablet i want to install ubuntu
<rick_> can someone help me please
<Ghost1227> rick_: has anyone ported it to that yet?
<rick_> no
<Ghost1227> so you're not just installing it, you're porting it?
<rick_> im not sure
<Ghost1227> lol
<rick_> ive been reading and am vry confused
<rick_> i want to run ubuntu on my android tablet
<Ghost1227> I'd start here if you haven't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<rick_> i have to port before i root?
<Ghost1227> rick_: rooting isn't part of ubuntu, it's part of ANY custom rom
<Ghost1227> you've never rooted your device?
<rick_> so no need to root device?
<rick_> no i have not yet
<Ghost1227> you do need to root, yes
<Ghost1227> hang on
<rick_> thanks ghost i appreciate all the help
<Ghost1227> not much out there on the nextbook...
<rick_> ghost
<Ghost1227> yes?
<rick_> im lost here
<rick_> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Ghost1227> well porting touch is irrelevant until you can root the device... and i have yet to find a reliable method for rooting it
<rick_> no reliable method for rooting my device?
<rick_> next7p12-8g
<Ghost1227> i haven't found one at any of my usual sources
<rick_> http://www.blogotechblog.com/2012/02/how-to-root-nextbook-premium-7-tablet/
<rick_> will that work?
<Ghost1227> jjohansen: cm kernel located in /kernel? and kernel already has a d2 directory... separate i assume?
<Ghost1227> rick_: it's possible... that's for a 7 and i believe yours is an 8
<rick_> oh
<rog3r> hi, I'm installing maguro onto a toro device. I'm currently looking at , "E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command\nautodeploy.zip not found." Googling suggests it might clear if I wait long enough. Your thoughts?
<Ghost1227> i'm thinking the \n doesn't belong there... or at least the \. Linux paths use a /, \n means newline
<jjohansen> Ghost1227: I meant I would check the cm project and grab what ever kernel they had for the galaxy s3 as a base, and then start patching it
<Ghost1227> jjohansen: working through that now
<rog3r> Ghost1227: sorry, I entered \n to indicate the following data was on a newline.
<Ghost1227> jjohansen: i actually meant where should the kernel be in the directory structure
<Ghost1227> rog3r: ah
<jjohansen> Ghost1227: I don't know I've never messed with the android side bits of the kernel
<Ghost1227> jjohansen: lmao fair enough
 * jjohansen really should work through doing a port some time, but all the devices I have already have a port, and /me is too lazy to do one when when already exists
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> i'd be doing one anyway just for the experience
<Ghost1227> and knowledge
<rick_> ghost i  have a 7 model
<rick_> next7p12-8g
<jjohansen> yeah I need to, its finding time when its not something that is critical
<rick_> ever heard of Cydia Impactor
<Ghost1227> time is why i'm still this early in the port after four days
<jjohansen> yeah
<jjohansen> rick_: so I don't see the next7 on the list of devices that ubuntu touch has been ported to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jjohansen> that would mean after rooting your device, you would need to port ubuntu touch to it
<rick_> ok so i can root with cydia impactor?
<rick_> then i need to port ubuntu to device
<rick_> i clicked erase and restore device and its taking forever...so i cant try anyting just yet
<rick_> if i try to end that process thats bad right?
<Ghost1227> probably...
<jjohansen> rick_: it is best to let that finish, it can take a while
<rick_> ok takes hours huh?
<rog3r> nvm what I said. Since seeing the error, I started over and it seems to be making further progress in spite of the error.
<rog3r> I installed ubuntu phone. yay! Now it shows "google" on boot and never gets past it. :(
<rog3r> so I rebooted and selected recovery mode, but even that only shows the google logo and doesn't move on. What are my options (if any)?
<bef0rd> download mode and reflash I guess
<bef0rd> I'm no expert though, so wait for other answers :)
<Ghost1227> that'd probably be my first thought too
<duflu> rog3r: I reliable place to restart is with Android (https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images). Then you can try Ubuntu again if you like
<duflu> *A reliable :)
<rog3r> what i'm wondering now is how to connect to the device with fastboot/adb/phablet-flash when won't even boot into the recover mode.
<rog3r> i can get the bootloader, but thats about it, it seems.
<Ghost1227> download mode != recovery
<rog3r> thank you. i don't know what download mode is yet. I'll start googling.
<Ghost1227> what device
<rog3r> toro (galaxy nexus phone)
<rog3r> a-ha, got it into download mode.
<rog3r> not sure what to do next. i guess its downloading something?
<Ghost1227> not if you haven't told it to
<Ghost1227> rog3r: don't know much about nexus, but i'd start here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1392310 or elsewhere on that subforum
<rog3r> Ghost1227: thank you. checking it out.
<rog3r> drat. windows-only program. I'm running Ubuntu.
<Ghost1227> xda is a great resource... look around their forum
<rog3r> k
<rog3r> a-ha, I got it to the recovery mode with adb sideload and adb shows a device attached now. maybe there's hope afterall.
<ignitiongtown> When flashing touch on grouper should i use the saucy channel or stable
<Ghost1227> rog3r: there's always hope.. lost track of how many times (and devices) i've bricked
<eiais> is ubuntu touch available on the galaxy s4?
<Ghost1227> for that matter, don't think i own a device (and not just phones either) that i haven't 'bricked' and then salvaged at least once
<rog3r> Ghost1227: thank you :)
<ignitiongtown> Not yet
<ignitiongtown> Not stable on s2 or s3 yet either that i know of
<Ghost1227> rog3r: for what?
<Ghost1227> ignitiongtown: not stable, but there's unofficial ports for both. i'm working (VERY slowly) on the vzw s3 port
<ignitiongtown> The nexus devices aren't that stable just yet i have an s3
<ignitiongtown> Thank you for the work its greatly appreciated ghost1227
<Ghost1227> heh
<Ghost1227> i'll be happy when i can at least get a functioning kernel built >_<
<rog3r> Ghost1227: thank you for reassuring me that theres hope and that I'll get through this.
<rog3r> Ghost1227: i've downloaded 4.2.2 (JDQ39) from https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/image and extracted it. I'm not sure which thing to sideload onto the device. Trying my luck with image-mysid-jdq39.zip now.
<Ghost1227> lol no problem rog3r... nothing wrong with learning the hard way
<rog3r> s/image/images
<Ghost1227> i still have the first device i ever bricked... haven't used it in years, but it still works!
<rog3r> awesome
<Guest98929> Is this the place to get help for Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 4?
<Ghost1227> might get a better response if you ask a question :P
<Guest98929> lol, ok. I can connect to wifi but not 3g. I came across this article: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx but it says in the comments that it's obsolete and you shouldn't need the commandline anymore
<rog3r> When the Nexus phone is booted and it shows Google on screen, what does that mean? Has it booted the kernel yet?
<Ghost1227> Guest98929: so the question is how to connect to 3g?
<Ghost1227> rog3r: honestly don't know what all is being done in that stage... haven't gotten that far yet
<rog3r> k. i'll keep on googling.
<Guest98929> Yes.I have "System Settings->Cellular->Cellular data" and "Data roaming" enabled
<Ghost1227> rog3r: does that mean you got through your initial 'brick'?
<rog3r> Ghost1227: not sure. I get the bootloader screen. I can select Recovery. In the recovery menu, I get lots of interesting choice, like the sideload. But my sideload attempt failed. I think I attempted the wrong file. So on normal boot, it still fails to get anywhere past displaying Google.
<Ghost1227> rog3r: out of curiosity, what recovery are you using?
<Guest98929> Ghost1227: and on a side note,  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections has files for my wifi connections but not one for a 3G connection.
<rog3r> Ghost1227: I get, "CWM-based Recovery v6.0.2.8"
<Ghost1227> k
<bray90820> Am i right that ubuntu has a driver error on the nexus 7
<rog3r> holy crap, I did something right. successfully restoring factory image with fastboot and ./flash-all.sh now.
<excalibr> I'm interested with few files in ubuntu touch but I don't want to download the entire touch image. Does it have bzr or repo where I can browse the image contents and get the files I want?
<Ghost1227> rog3r: told ya you could do it! \o/
<rog3r> =o)
<rog3r> Ghost1227: yeah, it finished restoring and its booted up normally now. Next I'll restore my backup and brick it again another day. :Z)
<rog3r> er, :)
<Ghost1227> rog3r: my advice would be to backup anything you needed to restore somewhere secure... never know when you might need to again
<ignitiongtown> Glad to here your good
<rog3r> Ghost1227: good advice, thank you.
<rog3r> ignitiongtown: thank you.
<rog3r> I would've saved myself time by understanding what Fastboot actually was. It took me all this time to figure out that initial VolDn+VolUp+Pwr screen was the Fastboot that I needed to restore from. *sigh*
<Ghost1227> rog3r: learned that the hard way... a few dozen times over
<rog3r> i hear ya. restoring with adb restore backup.ab now
<rog3r> i use Ubuntu at home and at work. Looking forward to Ubuntu Touch on my phone. Perhaps I'll have better luck tomorrow.
<Ghost1227> rog3r: with my current phone i finally got smart... keep a script i wrote that can root/unroot/flash my standard rom/backup/restore on me at all times :Pf
<Ghost1227> * :P
<rog3r> hehehe, awesome
<rog3r> i've got 4G to restore. this'll be awhile. I'm gonna go to bed. thanks again.
<Ghost1227> np
<ignitiongtown> With ubuntu touch can i code a counter to count pulses from the headphone jack? Small electromagnetic pluses like the same given off from speech into a mic?
<ignitiongtown> Counts every time a threshhold of voltage is hit
<mohdisham> Where can I find the latest Ubuntu touch image for my n7100
<rrm> anyone to use ubuntu touch on a viewsonic vpad10?
<AskUbuntu> install ubuntu for phones on galaxy tab gt p1000 | http://askubuntu.com/q/364892
<Ojzcroc> I was wondering if someone could help me: I'm using Ubuntu touch, and it won't let me connect to my home wifi network. Our network is 128-bit WEP. The network shows up in the list of networks, but it won't ask for a password, and cannot connect.
<popey> Ojzcroc: does it work if you use "phablet-network" from a connected pc on the wifi
<Ojzcroc> I've never tried that; all the things i've tried have been using the phone by itself. Do I just connect it to a pc and type "phablet-network" on the pc's bash shell?
<Ojzcroc> popey: thank you, thank you, thank you, it worked! I spent days trying to figure that out!
<popey> Ojzcroc: yay
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Development Information Day! :-D
<popey> ogra_: starting apps from a connected computer... "adb shell sudo -u phablet -i start application APP_ID=com.popey.giffgaff_giffgaff_0.2"
<popey> ogra_: do you know how we stop apps remotely?
<ogra_> sudo -u phablet -i initctl list
<ogra_> that should show you the jobs
<popey> ooh
<popey> thanks!
<ogra_> though i'm not sure how to tell the stop command which application-click job to stop
<greyback> it's the same syntax I think: stop application APP_ID=...
<ogra_> ah
<popey> nope
<greyback> no? Huh
<popey> hence why i asked ☻
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/phablet/scripts$ adb shell sudo -u phablet -i stop application APP_ID=com.popey.giffgaff_giffgaff_0.2
<popey> stop: Unknown instance:
<greyback> I usually use the upstart-app-stop binary in upstart-app-launch-tools
<popey> ooh that works
<popey> much nicer than grepping the pid and kill -9'ing ☻
 * greyback suspects "stop application APP_ID" should work though, will log a bug
<ogra_> popey, yeah, that might produce .crash files (dont use -9 there)
<greyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1244124
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244124 in Upstart Application Launcher "Command "stop application APP_ID=.." does not work" [Undecided,New]
<janimo`> popey, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-orientationhelper.html such 12.10 URLs are still top places on google
<janimo`> popey, who handles the docs server? These should get redirected to sdk-1.0 URLs
<jibel> I flashed my mako with channel devel-proposed a couple of hours ago and it installed saucy, shouldn't it be trusty instead?
<popey> janimo`: mhall119 can probably fix that
<janimo`> rsalveti, is the grouper known not to have screen orientation working yet?
<davmor2> Morning all
<Unopoo> hi guy, I have some trouble to install touch
<ogra_> Saviq, wrt bug 1240911, i tested a patch from tvoss that made this issue go away while the whole was still slow
<ubot5> bug 1182930 in Mir "duplicate for #1240911 Galaxy Nexus rendering performance is too low" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182930
<ogra_> i'm not sure it is the overall slowness that causes it
<tvoss> ogra_, I think the bug is too unspecific here, we have had more concrete candidate bugs
<tvoss> Saviq, any specific reason you are looking at that bug?
<Saviq> tvoss, triaging
<ogra_> tvoss, the one about the camera app ?
<tvoss> ogra_, yes, for example
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
 * ogra_ found that quite specific
<Saviq> bug #1240911
<ubot5> bug 1182930 in Mir "duplicate for #1240911 Galaxy Nexus rendering performance is too low" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182930
<Saviq> ah crap ;P
<Saviq> ogra_, feel free to un-dupe
<ogra_> it points to one action/animation issue ... and i have seen that getting a lot better when testing your fix recently
<ogra_> while the general slowness didnt change much
<Saviq> ogra_, especially if you have more info like that ;)
<Unopoo> I'm using manual method, downloaded those five files, but after i run "fastboot flash recovery ....", adb give me "Failed, (remote: recovery not support flash).
<ogra_> Unopoo, sounds like your device isnt properly unlocked or something
<ogra_> Unopoo, also note that the manual method installs an unsupported image ... we dont really support or test the cdimage zips anymore
<Unopoo> yeah, I searched about it, but I'm using Xiaomi, and google told me that Xiaomi is originally designed unlocked..
<ogra_> oh, right
<ogra_> if it is a port the cdimage zip is indeed your only option atm
<Unopoo> ogra_: are you team still developing Ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but we focus only on the galaxy nexus and nexus4 currently
<ogra_> (this will likely change for the 14.04 cycle, we might add nexus5 or find an OEM to work with us which we then support too)
<ogra_> (and there should be more focus on tablets again the next months ... we kind f left them behind for the last cycle)
<Unopoo> I fiddled about this flashing touch to phone thing for two days... really tired..
<ogra_> Unopoo, where did you get the device.zip from ?
<ogra_> did you build it yourself ?
<Unopoo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Unopoo> I really don't know which zip file to download
<ogra_> Unopoo, that has nothing for Xiaomi
<Unopoo> then, is their anything for Xiaomi?
<ogra_> you need to have a ported zip for yoour device
<Unopoo> a ported zip?
<ogra_> well, if there is nothing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices you have to do the porting yourself
<ogra_> like described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> (not thats not a beginner task)
<ogra_> *note
<Unopoo> oh god, I don't even know what porting and ported zip are..
<Unopoo> okay, let me figure this out first
 * Unopoo gone and to figuring something out...
<ogra_> Unopoo, well, you flash two files when flashing ... first the device specific zip that was created following the porting doc
<ogra_> Unopoo, second the rootfs zip that you download from cdimage (the armhf.zip file in the manual howto)
<ogra_> we only offer device specific zips for 4 nexus devices, they wont work on other hardware
<ogra_> (so flashing a maguro, mako , manta or grouper zip will not get you anywhere)
<Unopoo> I know I have to flash to zip file according to your guide, but I have problem before that, when I'm doing flash recovery/boot/system..
<ogra_> you need to use the recovery.img that was created by doing your port
<Unopoo> yeah , and you said that's probably because I have a unlocked phone
<ogra_> if you port the android tree, it will create a bunch of img files and a zip ... one of tehm is recovery.img
<ogra_> you need to flash that with fastboot
<ogra_> then boot into it and flash the device specific zip ... then the ubuntu rootfs zip
<ogra_> but your very first step will have to be to even create these files by doing a port of the android tree of your device
<Unopoo> you mean I have to create my own recovery.img? the file I download from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ is not working on my phone?
<Unopoo> so I got that failure message?
<ogra_> cjwatson, you are most likely the wrong person to ask this, but i'll try anyway ... if i create a click package with a .qml file that has some imports at the top, shouldnt click build pull in the additional bits i use over the framework automatically ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: click build doesn't look at file contents
<ogra_> Unopoo, exactly
<cjwatson> ogra_: if you want them in your package, put them in the filesystem tree
<ogra_> you mean like dpkg -x *.deb . ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: if anything should do this automatically, it should be much higher-level than click
<ogra_> in the click package directory
<cjwatson> ogra_: er not literally
<cjwatson> ogra_: you need to ask somebody who knows more about apps I think.  I just know the low-level stuff
<ogra_> k
 * ogra_ tries to follow http://daker.me/2013/10/package-your-webapp-for-ubuntu-touch.html for a UA string overrride of the browser ... 
<ogra_> while the app thats describer there works fine when installing the click package, doing the same steps for my stuff doesnt work
<ogra_> and i clearly dont see the browser bits included in the .click
<xnox> ogra_: no brower bits needed in the click....
<xnox> ogra_: and that's a crazy way to package webapp.
<xnox> ogra_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/
<ogra_> xnox, its the onlz way to override the UA
<ogra_> (apart from adding it to the override db file, whi ch wont be possible easily for saucy)
<xnox> ogra_: ah, true. Althought i thought webbrower-app was going to get that flag/option.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> we have an overrde db
<ogra_> but if i want my click package to work on saucy i need to use this override method
<ogra_> and the fun is, the click app that uses it seems to work just fine
<ogra_> something must be missing from that howto
<tvoss> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> tvoss: pong
<nik90> popey: if I install a .deb package from a MP, will it obstruct the SDK update that I get from the ppa?
<nik90> popey: or will the ppa update override the manual deb install?
<nik90> to put things into context, I am trying to see if a certain SDK MP fixed an issue I had. SO I want to install that deb package. However I hope it doesnt stop the SDK update I get from the PPA (13.10)
<popey> you can go forwards and backwards with debs nik90
<popey> apt-get install packagename=version
<popey> so you can always revert what you did
<nik90> ah okay..so I can revert the manual deb install after t my test
<popey> yes
<GreySyntax> Hi currently attempting to port to the HTC One/m7ul, once i've flashed the custom cm build should i be flashing trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip or saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip?
<GreySyntax> i'm presuming it's the first atm
<ogra_> GreySyntax, well, there is not really much difference between the last saucy build and the first trusty ones
<ogra_> (trusty has a bunch more fixes)
<GreySyntax> ogra_: thanks just wanted to confirm i was using the correct image :)
<Diggicell> hey Guy!! The instructions from Dragünkorr to setup Ubuntu Phone on HTC sensation is driving me nuts. Followed all the steps but still isnt working. Maybe someone could help ? At the point iam loading recovery it just revocvers android again , and i see no point like revocer from sd or smthg
<davmor2> ogra_: dude what the command to double check what version you are on please
<zsombi> cwayne-afk: hi, seems the theme-paths MP landed in the SDK, not sure whether it got released or not, but it got merged into SDK trunk
<ogra_> davmor2, system-image-cli -i
<ogra_> via adb or ssh
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<Diggicell> so i think my Question is HOW TO FLASH the DragonBuntu UBUNTU PHONE rom ?
<Diggicell> quiet a new
<Diggicell> b
<popey> Diggicell: never heard of DragonBuntu
<popey> got a link?
<Diggicell> http://www.droidevs.com/showthread.php?t=1107
<Diggicell> DragunKorr its Name, sorry
<popey> no idea, we tend to only support our nexus images.
<popey> gosh, quite a long thread
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6294582/ what the ?
<popey> thats right
<popey> saucy
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> nothing wrong in there
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm expecting to see image 3 or 4 there not 101 :)
<ogra_> so switch over to the right channel ;)
<Saviq> ogra_, you'll probably know the answer - q: is there any reason to use phablet-flash after having flashed an ubuntu-system image once? since the read-only root is in a file anyway, using system-image-cli will just revert you to a read-only state without touching anything ese?
<Saviq> and obviously discarding any changes to the root fs, if it was made writable?\
<popey> that wont work
<popey> if you make it writable you break OTA
<popey> AIUI
<ogra_> Saviq, well, an OTA might cause havoc if you have changed the installation much in rw mode
<davmor2> ogra_: that was after running adb shell system-image-cli -c trusty -b 4 -v
<ogra_> davmor2, did it install anything ?
<ogra_> or did it just say "up to date" in the end
<davmor2> [systemimage] Oct 24 12:11:46 2013 (25143) Already up-to-date
<Saviq> ogra_, popey, ah so it won't just replace the rootfs file?
<popey> nope
<ogra_> davmor2, try -b 0 instead of 4
<popey> it's a binary diff
<Saviq> ogra_, popey, not even when it uses a full image and not diffs?
<davmor2> ogra_: will do
<ogra_> Saviq, you cant be sure its a full image
<Saviq> popey, right, can you force a full-image download?
<popey> yeah, phablet-flash ㋛
<popey> dunno if you can on-device
<ogra_> i think switching channels forces a full download
<ogra_> and going back in versions with -b
<ogra_> but not 100% sure
<ogra_> barry or stgraber would know
<Saviq> popey, yeah, phablet-flash scraps much more than just rootfs (even without --no-backup - I rarely get the backup to work :/)
<popey> yeah, known bug
<ogra_> Saviq, the backup is only for going from cdimage images to system-image
<ogra_> it wasnt updated for sys-img to sys-img updates
<Saviq> ogra_, orly? it works *sometimes*
<ogra_> matter of luck then :)
<ogra_> it isnt designed for that upgrade path yet
<Saviq> that explains things ;)
 * Saviq wants to be able to force system-image-cli to do a full-image OTA ;)
<ogra_> system-image-cli -c trusty -b 0
<ogra_> try that
<davmor2> ogra_: 0 is downloading stuff
<ogra_> ok, i'll send a followup mail
<ogra_> well, or probably wait until you are done
<ogra_> just to be sure
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I would not that I don't believe it won't work or anything :D
<ogra_> heh
<Saviq> ogra_,
<Saviq>   -f FILTER, --filter FILTER
<Saviq>                         Filter the candidate paths to contain only full
<Saviq>                         updates or only delta updates. The argument to this
<Saviq>                         option must be either `full` or `delta`
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> nice
<ogra_> i think -b 0 forces that anyway though
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> ogra_, no way to select which image you want, though - it'll always go to the highest one, would it?
<ogra_> i think so, yeah
 * Saviq files a bug
<Saviq> bug #1192577 btw
<ubot5> bug 1192577 in Ubuntu system image "Support for switching to system builder mode ... and back!" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192577
<Saviq> and bug #1244208
<ubot5> bug 1244208 in Ubuntu system image "system-image-cli should allow selecting which image to upgrade / downgrade to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244208
<ogra_> Saviq, both for barry i guess
<ogra_> well, the second one at least
<Saviq> ogra_, the first one is by barry, even
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> k
<MacSlow> loicm, ping
<cwayne-afk> zsombi: i saw that, thanks!
<cjohnston> ;15
<janimo`> mhall119, ping
<janimo`> ogra_, do you know if the app sumit process is in place? I went through a wizard on the website and after completing it I was told that this process is being replaced, and that the upload did not work
<ogra_> janimo`, i only packages soem webapps, but that worked fine
<thor___> hello can you give me an example of what udev rules files should look like?
<ogra_> thor___, for a port ?
<sergiusens> janimo`, it should just work; beuno can give you some insight on the backend side if you still need it
<rsalveti> janimo`: I know we were able to rotate the shell by default in grouper, but I'm not completely sure if we have rotation for the apps at least
<beuno> janimo`, you are trying to submit an app for Ubuntu Touch, yes?
<thor___> orga_ : i need this for helping to port UT to  nexus s
<beuno> janimo`, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/new/
<beuno> is the URL you should be submitting to
<janimo`> beuno, I guess I went to the wrong URL: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/get-started/
<barry> mandel_: ping, re: u-d-m debugging
<thor___> ogra_ i found this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7365716/connecting-nexus-s-to-eclipse-under-linux
<thor___> but i don't know if it's the values I should be looking for
<beuno> janimo`, well, that's where step 4 takes you to
<ogra_> sergiusens, i cant see my desktop anymore ... attaching my phone opens an mtp window every second !
<ogra_> sergiusens, was your mtp change tested at all ?
 * ogra_ drowns in windows, aaaargh !
<ogra_> thor___, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/lxc-android-config/trusty/files/head:/usr/lib/lxc-android-config/
<sergiusens> ogra_, my mtp change didn't land
<ogra_> thor___, i thought there was a script on the porting wikipage i added to convert from uevent rules to udev rules (though that still needs you to do a lot manual additionas and changes)
<sergiusens> ogra_, did it? In my last discussion with rsalveti we had changes to make still
<ogra_> sergiusens, oops, sorry
<ogra_> i saw mtp was updated
<ogra_> but that was xnox' boost rebuild
<ogra_> not yours
<sergiusens> ogra_, great, because I still need to implement usb connects/disconnects to make this complete
<ogra_> anyway, i'm drowning in mtp windows and errors as soon as i connect with image #4
 * xnox is drowning in mtp windows and errors with my Android Nexus4......
<xnox> (not touch)
<ogra_> intresting
<ogra_> well, for me this only started after upgrading to #4
<ogra_> was ok this morning
<xnox> ogra_: well my phone goes crazy that is, constantly attached/detached mtd. ogra, Android Nexus 4, as in stock one.... not ubuntu-touch anything.
<ogra_> well, mine does too, buut only since i updated from #3 to '4
<thor___> ogra_, thanks i'll take a look at this
<Saviq> ogra_, popey, yeah, `system-image-cli --build 0 --filter full` seems to be working fine
<ogra_> hmm, intresting
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /var/log/upstart/mtp-server-bootup.log
<ogra_> could not set property
<ogra_> could not set property
<ogra_> could not set property
<ogra_> if it would only put timestamps in the logs
<ogra_> jodh, ^^^ can we have that at some later upstart release ?
<popey> yeah, people who write logs with no timestamps will be first against the wall when the revolution comes!
<popey> (myself included) ⍨
<ogra_> popey, well, i think upstart should just add one :)
<popey> +1
<davmor2> ogra_: I'd hold off on that email I'm stuck here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6294849/ I've had lunch while I left this
<jodh> ogra_: feel free to argue the priority on bug 1154207.
<ubot5> bug 1154207 in upstart "console log should have an option to add timestamps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154207
<ogra_> jodh, lovely ... :)
<davmor2> ogra_: time here is now 14:21 so the time code should give you a clue
<cwayne> mhall119: ping
<cwayne> mhall119: unsure of who to ping about this, but hteres a small error in http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/
<janimo`> beuno, thanks, that link worked fine, submitted
<ogra_> janimo`, oh, sorry, i let you down being distracted
<janimo`> rsalveti, autorotation did not work, so the sensor interface could be the problem. Rotating explciitly worked
<rsalveti> janimo`: yeah, probably
<ogra_> janimo`, i think only a few apps actually do rotation at all
<ogra_> the browser should
<sergiusens> cwayne, there's a report bug at the bottom, isn't there?
<sergiusens> cwayne, I logged one there
<cwayne> sergiusens: ah, of course, thanks
<janimo`> ogra_, I did not know the status of rotation in general. autoRotation works on N4 but not on the N7 with my newly uploaded app
<ogra_> ah
<janimo`> ogra_, but setting rotationAngle explicitly - which I actually needed works, so all good
<janimo`> I needed to force landscape mode
<karni> /system/bin/screencap not working for me. known issue?
<ogra_> karni, well, thats an android app
<ogra_> karni, only working with surfaceflinger
<karni> oh
<karni> and now we're on mir.. ?
<ogra_> (which we dont use on the supported devices)
<ogra_> right
<karni> yeah, that used to work. I see.
<ogra_> what device are you on ?
<karni> ogra_: N4, flashed just now with trusty
<ogra_> fo n4 we have a workaround ...
<karni> ogra_: any way to take screenshots from utouch?
<ogra_> one sec
<karni> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> sadly it doesnt work on gnex, else we would ship it by default
<karni> gotcha
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6294931/
<ogra_> try that script
<ogra_> (on the host indeed, not on the phone)
<karni> ok! lemme try that.
<cwayne> oSoMoN: ping
<ogra_> we call it mirfbdump btw
<ogra_> in case you need to google for it or some such
<oSoMoN> cwayne, pong
<cwayne> oSoMoN: would you be the right one to ask about any issues creating a new quick webapp?
<karni> ogra_: works great, thank you sir!
<ogra_> :)
 * karni saves as mirfbdump ;D
<mhall119> cwayne: what's the problem with that page?
<oSoMoN> cwayne, I can try and help, but you’ll probably get better help/answers from dbarth and alex-abreu, the webapps masters
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, hah!
<karni> mhall119: any plans to pull this kind of tutorial to dev.ubu.com? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41115284&nocache=1 We've hardly got anything about c++ apps for utouch.
<karni> alex-abreu: good day :) o/
<alex-abreu> cwayne, sure you don't need much
<alex-abreu> karni, ! :)
<karni> ^_^
<karni> ogra_: is this mirfbdump script public?
<mhall119> karni: plans yes, eta not yet
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, would you rather I called you the webapps king? or perhaps the webapps demi-god?
<karni> ogra_: I think it is since you used paste.ubuntu.com :)
<karni> mhall119: ACK
<karni> oSoMoN: haha
<ogra_> karni, i think jibel has a bzr branch for it somewhere ... but as long as it does crash the gnex we cant ship it
<cwayne> alex-abreu: just wondering if theres a quick way to make the toolbar not show up when a page is loading
<karni> ogra_: I was thinking of more in lines of can I share it on ubuntu-phone mailing list?
<cwayne> mhall119: there's a missing \n in the manifest json
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, we are all grasshoppers :)
<ogra_> karni, well, with a disclaimer that it can crash the galaxy nexus hard and that it hasnt been tested on mako and grouper
<karni> ogra_: ACK :)
<alex-abreu> cwayne, in the webbrowser-app ?
<cwayne> alex-abreu: yeah, i thought that's what --webapp would do
<alex-abreu> cwayne, no, to control the ui you have a set of "orthogonal" flags, e.g. --chromeless, --enable-back-foward etc.
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, speaking of which I’d like to work on splitting the webapps container as a separate app asap, maybe even start tomorrow if I manage to find some time
<cwayne> alex-abreu: ah, that makes sense :)
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, as a click app ?
<cwayne> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> hi cwayne
<janimo`> which is the package dealing with the application list/new app install GUI? I'd like to file a bug
<sergiusens> stgraber, hey, is there anything on the filesystem that I can rely on as an interface to know I'm on a image upgrade system?
<cwayne> mzanetti: is there a way to set what the background would be if the device is a tablet?
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, not necessarily in the same MR, that can be done separately
<karni> hi mzanetti. I sent an e-mail to the list sharing what I just learned from ogra_, how to take a screenshot on mir.
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, but at least have two separate executables
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, yes
<mzanetti> cwayne: no idea, can you ask seb128 about it
<mzanetti> karni: oh, cool. Thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, system-image-cli -i  ... if that returns 0 for all versions you are on a cdimage image
<karni> janimo`: wild guess, https://launchpad.net/qt-creator
<cwayne> mzanetti: sure, thanks!
<cwayne> seb128: ping
<janimo`> karni, I mean the "applications page" component on the phone screen
<karni> mzanetti: just today I learned you have written Ubuntu Authenticator. How neat is that?! :)
<karni> janimo`: oooh
<ogra_> sergiusens, there is also a file in /etc/system-image/ where it pulls that info from ... in case you want to avoid subprocess calls
<mhall119> cwayne: better now?
<mzanetti> karni: heh. glad you like it
<sergiusens> karni, ogra_ mirdump script is in a bug in phablet-tools
<ogra_> sergiusens, we need to find a safe way for omap though
<karni> sergiusens: Excuse me? :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, I actually want to leave phablet-flash as just a bootstrap, no backups
<seb128> cwayne, hey
<cwayne> mhall119: yessir :)
<seb128> cwayne, we don't have per-for-factor backgrounds no
<karni> sergiusens: oh, I didn't get the bug part. yo umean the script is in phablet-tools?
<sergiusens> karni, ogra_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1238839
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238839 in Phablet Tools "Add phablet-screenshot script" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<karni> ;D
<sergiusens> karni, not yet
<karni> Thank you! That's neat.
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, we should have some kind of backup tool ... but yeah, doesnt necessarily need to be part of phalet-flash :)
<cwayne> seb128: so it just stretches the wallpaper?
<sergiusens> but you asked if it was public
<seb128> cwayne, yes
<karni> Correct :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, I am in the works
<seb128> cwayne, the per-for-factor doesn't make sense
<ogra_> heh, i didnt mean to push :)
<mzanetti> sergiusens: on MeeGo there was an app that would allow you to take screenshots. would be nice to have such a capability to execute this stuff in apparmor
<sergiusens> ogra_, only reason to need a backup from phablet-flash is when you move from cdimage builds to image based upgrades
<seb128> cwayne, you can use a phone in landscape mode and some phone have higher resolution than some tablets
<cwayne> seb128: well not per-form-factor, but i thought it was something like if width was higher than x gu's then use this wallpaper
<ogra_> sergiusens, i can imagine paranoid users that would like to do regular backups to their PC
<sergiusens> mzanetti, people told me it would added to the shell
<ogra_> independently of flashing
<seb128> cwayne, well, unity8 has some logic with 2 cases, but imho that's not clever
<cwayne> seb128: basically the context here is that our customized background looks no bueno on a tablet
<sergiusens> mzanetti, as in the shell would be the one to take screenshots and such
<mzanetti> sergiusens: oh... seems I missed a team meeting then :D
<seb128> cwayne, that seems line an unity8 bug, they should do nicer scaling/resizing
<jdstrand> mzanetti, sergiusens: mir needs to expose that in some manner (it doesn't aiui) and then it needs to integrate with apparmor so we can allow it. that said, apps should be able to screen grab their own surface I think (once mir supports it)
<mzanetti> jdstrand: apps can grab their surface already
<cheeseboy> Hi. I have a nexus 4 (cyangenmod). How risky is installing ubuntu touch atm?
<jdstrand> ok, so full screen-- like sergiusens said, that is a shell thing. if we were going to expose that in apparmor (I'm thinking probably not though), there would have to be apparmor integration with mir
<jdstrand> s/expose that in apparmos/expose that to apps/
 * jdstrand needs to stop doing multiple things at once. I can't type
<mzanetti> jdstrand: QQuickWindow::grabWindow() btw
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<popey> balloons: do you know if it's easy to programmatically dismiss the keyboard?
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, I'll sync up w. u next week I guess on that
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, yep, let’s discuss this (and many other things) next week
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, btw ... not sure if you had the time to check https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/fix1240685/+merge/192221
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, yup, I commented on the MR
<alex-abreu> oh u did
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, ah indeed
<cwayne2> cwayne ping
<popey> ogra_: do you see errors when starting webapps?
<popey> webbrowser-app: unrecognized option '--enable-back-forward'
<popey> webbrowser-app: unrecognized option '--webappUrlPatterns=https?://*.ebay.com/*'
<popey> webbrowser-app: unrecognized option '--webapp'
<davmor2> ogra_: this should of moved on by now right?
<mfisch> pete-woods1: whats going on with that usermetrics stuff? did you hand-merge it?
<pete-woods1> mfisch: yeah, I ran the tests everywhere I could (arm, etc) then merged it myself, jenkins didn't seem to be getting any better
<mfisch> pete-woods: will it be landing in the image still this week?
<pete-woods> mfisch: I don't know for certain, but I'm going to try and get it landed
<mfisch> pete-woods: okay, I've got one pending on it. I'm not in a rush, but can you just let me know so I can land it?
<pete-woods> mfisch: sure, I'm assuming we're talking about landing to saucy here, right?
<truebattleaxe> good morning all
<truebattleaxe> is there any news on getting ubuntu touch working on the motorola moto x for at&t
<mfisch> pete-woods: I didnt know saucy was even being built still
<pete-woods> mfisch: it is for mobile, I think
<pete-woods> mfisch: if this isn't needed for saucy, then it makes it easier, obviously
<mfisch> pete-woods: I dont think we need it for saucy
<pete-woods> mfisch: okay, cool, my life = easier :)
<truebattleaxe> is there any news on getting ubuntu touch working on the motorola moto x for at&t
<ogra_> popey, hmm, didnt notice (and tegh options work as expected)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, probably system-image-cli cant reboot if it is called via adb or so
<ogra_> i'd stop it, log in and run it again from the console
<davmor2> ogra_: okay thanks
<truebattleaxe> anyone have any luck on the motorola moto x installing and running? i couldn't find anything on the wiki
<cheeseboy> hi I just installed ubuntu on my nexus 4. anyway i can get hdmi output to work?
<truebattleaxe> hey cheese
<truebattleaxe> i myself am trying to just see if it is possible to install on my new moto x
<cheeseboy> truebattleaxe, i thought its only nexuses
<truebattleaxe> there are different builds on the wiki for many tested devices. but i haven't found anything for mine
<truebattleaxe> i do have the first gen nexus 7 but i cant risk bricking it
<systime> truebattleaxe: Just take a nandroid on your nexus, then try touch.  If you don't like it, just revert back.
<cheeseboy> anyway to get hdmi output working?
<popey> cheeseboy: not yet
<cheeseboy> :'(
<cheeseboy> lame
<popey> cheeseboy: patches welcome ☻
 * cheeseboy nub
<cheeseboy> this os is being suppa buggy
<cheeseboy> popey, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/ubuntu-edge-convergence-shown-off hows that guy doing it?
<popey> cheeseboy: that's not Ubuntu for Phones, that's Ubuntu for Android, different product
<cheeseboy> whats the difference? :/
<popey> Ubuntu for Phones = ubuntu on the phone with a little bit of driver support from the android kernel
<popey> Ubuntu for Android = Android on the phone with an Ubuntu desktop also installed
<cheeseboy> so i guess ubuntu on android is better?
<ogra_> nobody knows
<popey> It's not been released yet.
<ogra_> (apart from a few devs that work on it)
<ogra_> ubuntu for android can only be released together with a vendor
<ogra_> it requires massive changes to the shipped android
<cheeseboy> does ubuntu-touch have default password?
<ogra_> it uses an autologin and has an open adb shell
<cheeseboy> sudo is asking for pass
<ogra_> but yes, the phablet user also has a password ...
<ogra_> its phablet ;)
<cheeseboy> any reason my keyboard is super glichy when i use phone horizontal?
<ogra_> bugs i guess :)
<GreySyntax> Hi is there a way to make the custom udev rules build into the image? I can't seem to find a udev.conf that's copied to the image
<cheeseboy> im ssh'd into my phone anyway i can make sure its using wifi for data?
<ogra_> cheeseboy, have a look at nmcli
<cheeseboy> ogra_, can i use X11 apps?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> no X11
<cheeseboy> double lame
<ogra_> its a phone
<cheeseboy> so?
<ogra_> why would you run any X11 apps that arent optimized for touch ?
<ogra_> once we have the convergence mode you will be able to run X apps btw
<ogra_> in the docked mode
<ogra_> but as long as that mode isnt implemented shipping X to bloat the image would be nonsense
<cheeseboy> ogra_, i wasnt expecting it to ship with X
<cheeseboy> was hoping i could install / use it tho
<ogra_> you surely can hack it up and make it use X with framebuffer driver
<ogra_> and ignore the whole android container that runs the graphics driver
<ogra_> but i doubt that will be any fun to use
<cheeseboy> im just playing
<cheeseboy> ima prolly flash back to android in a week or so
<ogra_> well, its ubuntu, you can bend it in any direction you want :)
<ogra_> we even offer "play around images" that are very similar to std. installs (readwrite normal filesystem etc) if you want to play with the guts of the system
<ogra_> (the cdimage oprion to phablet-flash gives you these image)
<cheeseboy> thanks ill look into it
<ogra_> oh, and indeed, all cmdline apps work fine in the terminal app ;)
 * ogra_ knows some poeple run mutt and irssi
<GreySyntax> ogra_: is there a way to modify the ubuntu-root that's build? trying to add udev rules and can't seem to find where they belong i've done grep -r "udev" * and can't find any likely candidates
<cheeseboy> ogra_, i was curious about running a (simple)game that used x11
<ogra_> cheeseboy, ah, yeah, that would be tricky
<ogra_> GreySyntax, we ship the rules in the lxc-android-config package (if you have a working rule, file a bug against this package and aattach the rules file, i'll care to get it into the package) /usr/lib/lxc-android-config carries them
<GreySyntax> ogra_: i'm still trying to test the one's i've added can't get the display etc up atm just the basic kernel
<ogra_> GreySyntax, on boot there is an lxc-android-config-boot upstart job that copies the right one for your device to /lib/udev/rules.d/ from there
<GreySyntax> ah
<ogra_> well, are you in the ubuntu rootfs via adb already ?
<ogra_> thats usually the hardest part of a port
<GreySyntax> yes
<ogra_> great
<GreySyntax> seems to get reset after each boot though
<GreySyntax> actually it appears the ubuntu fs isn't there i've got adb shell working but no /usr or /var/log
 * GreySyntax should start again
<ogra_> oh, that sounds more like you end up inside android then
<GreySyntax> yeah just realised
<ogra_> adb shell cat /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/ueventd*.rc|grep ^/dev|sed -e 's/^\/dev\///'|awk '{printf "ACTION==\"add\", KERNEL==\"%s\", OWNER=\"%s\", GROUP=\"%s\", MODE=\"%s\"\n",$1,$3,$4,$2}' | sed -e 's/\r//'
<GreySyntax> i extracted the ueventd files from cm and generated the config already
<ogra_> that should generate a rules file for you ... though most likely you will still have to do a lot of manual changes with trial and error testing until you have all of them right
<ogra_> also look for chmod/chown commands that touch /dev in your init.rc
<balloons> popey, I just got a notification from your question about the osk :-) no, there isn't a way to dismiss it, but you can turn off the service programmatically
<ogra_> android isnt very consistent in that regard ...
<ogra_> some bits are handled by ueventd some in init.rc
<popey> balloons: ooh, how?
<GreySyntax> yeah i've already noticed a few in the qcom init
<balloons> popey, for instance we do it in some autopilot tests.. stop maliit-server
<popey> oh, of course ☻
<davmor2> ogra_: Yay Finally :) current build number: 4
<ogra_> awesome !
<davmor2> ogra_: so adb shell into the device and then run system-image-cli -c trusty -b 0 -v  and all is well :)
<cheeseboy> ogra_, how long on convergence mode you think?
<GreySyntax> ah it's the emergency adb shell i'm getting /data isn't found
<GreySyntax> time for coffee
<ogra_> cheeseboy, the first traces of it might appear in 14.04 ... proper implementation will happen in 14.10
<cheeseboy> so 6months?
<davmor2> cheeseboy: 6-12 months
<cheeseboy> mkay
<cheeseboy> any other distros doing anything similar?
<Juaninn> Hello
<Juaninn> I have a lot of answer about
<Juaninn> ubuntu phone.
<cheeseboy> lot of answers?
<Juaninn> ¿Can you help me?
<Juaninn> Lot of questions lol.
<cheeseboy> youre the one with the answers
<cheeseboy> you want us to quiz you?
<cheeseboy> :P
<Juaninn> I have an Alcatel One Touch Idol Ultra
<Juaninn> but i want ubutu phone
<Juaninn> Can be this possible?
<Juaninn> I want Ubuntu on my phone.
<crowell> Juaninn: if it can run cyanogenmod10, it is most likely possible to port
<Juaninn> Not suportt customs rooms
<Juaninn> last time my phone bricked.
<Juaninn> ????
<Juaninn> Cheeseboy
<Juaninn> Can you help me pls?
<cheeseboy> nope
<cheeseboy> im a nub
<beuno> Juaninn, this is the list of unofficial ports: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Juaninn> :'(
<Juaninn> Nub?
<Juaninn> Thanks bro.
<Juaninn> Thanks .
<Juaninn> Doesnt work with my phone
<Juaninn> :(
<Juaninn> Anyone have the alcatel one touch idol ultra?
<Juaninn_> I want ubuntu phone
<Juaninn_> in my alcatel one touch idol
<ogra_> Juaninn_, if your device is not https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices i fear you have to do a port yourself (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting) but this is not a beginner task, alternatively you could ask if someone in the xda forums would like to do a port
<Juaninn_> Thanks ogra
<daker> Kyle: ping
<mvollrath> anybody else had issues connecting to WPA-protected networks on grouper?
<s3> is whatsapp available on ubuntu and do you recommend it on samsung gs3 for a non-developer user
<s3> is whatsapp available on ubuntu and do you recommend it on samsung gs3 for a non-developer user
<bef0rd> no, and no
<mvollrath> it connects to an insecure network just fine, but it says pre-shared key may be incorrect
<mvollrath> when connecting to WPA
<a_muva> just want to let you know that  I can listen to live stream and watch youtubes videos via mplayer
<mvollrath> is wpa_supplicant cli expected to work?
<ogra_> mvollrath, if you have a laptop connected to the same wlan you can use the pahblet-network command, it will copy the connection info via USB
<ogra_> *phablet-network ... without typo :)
<mvollrath> neat, that's handy
<a_muva> how can I select/copy/paste text?
<ogra_> a_muva, i dont think that works yet
<doanac> sergiusens, ogra_: discovered a pretty annoying bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/test-run-with-click/+merge/192555
<doanac> would be nice to get that landed quickly
<ogra_> i assume you tested it ...
<ogra_> (line 8 seems to be missing one \" )
<ogra_> unless i read it wrong
<ogra_> oh, i see, the closing one is in line 16
<doanac> ogra_: yeah - its ugly. i thought someone was moving phablet-test-run to python for trusty, so i was trying to be conservative with how much i changed that
<hazenme> anyone here familiar with u-boot.bin on encore?
<ubuntuHP> hello
<cwayne_> sergiusens, hey, are phablet-tools documented anywhere?  I'm looking to help bolster some docs, as some of the lesser-known scripts can be quite useful, but people may not know about them
<hazenme> looking to change the kernel cmdline args, but modifying Boardconfig.mk doesn't change the /proc/cmdline in the running image. I think the kernel cmdline is getting hardcoded in the u-boot.bin
<ubuntuHP> can someone help me
<hazenme> out of curiosity, would a kernel cmdline arg of console=ttyO0 cause a bootloop? I see that in grouper we had to add "console=tty1" to the kernel boot args to avoid a bootloop.
<GreySyntax> Hi i'm having issues getting /data to mount i've located the 'disks' uuid and by-path under /dev/disk i presume i'll need to customise scripts/touch to get booting working?
<hazenme> is your data partition listed in /dev/disk/by-label ?
<GreySyntax> i've only got by-path by-uuid and by-id
<hazenme> I got the data part working on encore by adding a line like this to scripts/touch:
<hazenme> ln -s /dev/mmcblk0p6 /dev/disk/by-label/userdata
<GreySyntax> how are you getting changes to scripts/touch to stick?
<GreySyntax> since ubuntu-root seems to be re-created on each build
<hazenme> unpacking the ramdisk.img in the packaged zip file, then changing things, then repacking
<GreySyntax> ah right ok wanted to make sure i wasn't over complicating things
<hazenme> your data partition needs to be labeled one of these names if you dont want to edit the scripts/touch file
<hazenme> userdata UDA DATAFS USERDATA
<GreySyntax> yeah i came across that when debugging, thanks hazenme :)
<hazenme> I had to actually mount the data partition from init before the touch script could detect the data partition.
<hazenme> it was panicing and dropping to adb with 'couldn't find data partition'
<GreySyntax> yeah thats what i'm getting with the one
<hazenme> now that it is mounting the data part and touch can detect it, I get bootloops.
<hazenme> I think it is the console=ttyO0 arg that seems to be hardcoded in the u-boot.bin for encore
<GreySyntax> how odd
<hazenme> yeah they fixed grouper's bootloop by adding console=tty1 to the kernel boot args
<hazenme> but with encore I think the kernel boot args are hardcoded in the u-boot.bin
<belkinsa> Does Ubuntu Touch only work the tablets listed on the wiki page (install one)?
<hazenme> There are a handful of unofficial ports floating around XDA
<belkinsa> Thank you, I will look at XDA's site.
<slangasek> sergiusens, rsalveti: so, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04813.html ... I think the fundamental bug here that we need to fix is that the process environment when connecting over adb is not what it is when launching from inside a proper login session
<slangasek> and I'm wondering how we fix that
<UbuntuUser> Does anyone know of a commandline tool to get mobile data working for a US mvno sim card?
<UbuntuUser> I found this topic https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1225174 but my UT build doesn't have a GUI for editing APN
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225174 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular Settings -- No way to edit APN" [High,In progress]
<UbuntuUser> ok... so I guess i just wait for an update that includes that feature?
<sergiusens> slangasek, let me look, at a conf now with slow network
<rsalveti> slangasek: right, adb will login as root by default as well
<rsalveti> slangasek: our plan is to move away from adb and use ssh instead
<rsalveti> which will bring a proper session
<sergiusens> doanac, approved
<rsalveti> to fix that for adb we'd need to make it login as phablet by default, and make sure it's starting a clean session from scratch
<rsalveti> that's why we recommend people using sudo -u phablet -i when using adb
<sergiusens> rsalveti, slangasek phablet-test-run does that
<sergiusens> rsalveti, slangasek and just calling qmlscene works from what I remember
<rsalveti> right, if just for phablet-test-run then it might be a bug specific to that tool
<rsalveti> but that would break a bunch of stuff I guess
<sergiusens> rsalveti, the sdk has some helper tools that try to find the correct qmlscene with dpkg-architecture
<sergiusens> rsalveti, they created their own test class to replace the one in each test suite (and avoid dups)
<slangasek> ok, so perhaps autopilot isn't / wasn't using phablet-test-run?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<slangasek> that is, perhaps people weren't using phablet-test-run to invoke autopilot at the time
<sergiusens> slangasek, the problem is people doing su - phablet
<sergiusens> slangasek, and I'm thinking that's why this was added
<slangasek> why would 'su - phablet' not also work?  su calls pam_open_session(), it should get /etc/environment
<sergiusens> slangasek, hmm, it does
<sergiusens> even the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS works now
<sergiusens> slangasek, did this start working when polkit was fixed? or not related?
<slangasek> sergiusens: should be unrelated to polkit
<sergiusens> in any case, it shouldn't be needed at all then
<slangasek> /etc/environment is just su/sudo -> pam_open_session -> pam_env -> /etc/environment
<slangasek> yep, I'll follow up to the thread
<sergiusens> cwayne, I just blog about it; but waiting a bit because we might need homogenization of switches and such
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ah, that makes sense
<cyphermox> jhodapp: poke?
<nexusjay> Hi everyone! Been digging around and wanted to confirm that there is no Canonical Support for the Nexus 7 (2nd Gen) device.
<wilee-nilee> depending on your definition of "support" there is none on  the original
<wilee-nilee> they are hardly any different hardware wise
<nexusjay> So I can wipe it and install it on the 2nd gen?
<wilee-nilee> nexusjay, You tell us, you can try if it does not run, you can reload your backup.
<wilee-nilee> I would research if what you want is what you will get as well.
<davf> can someone point me to info on touch with galaxy S3 vzw? I want to know what does/does not work, currently.
<wilee-nilee> I found the desktop version to be problematic on my nexus 7 a while back the hardware is just not up for it is all.
<nexusjay> hahaha thanks. I was looking at the documentation and i know the first gen works, but didnt see anything about the 2nd
<nexusjay> i see. Maybe thats where I started getting my wires crossed.
<popey> we don't have an image for nexus 7 2013
<popey> yet
<nexusjay> sorry for the noob question but if theres no image, can i download the packages and make it work?
<davf> I'm basically just wanting to know what hardware works/doesn't specific to the vzw s3.
<davf> I'll do all the legwork for porting etc... if I know that it *SHOULD* work.
<davf> Just read that "we can easily take advantage of all the devices that are officially supported there (cyanogenmod)."
<nik90> hey everyone, I heard before that the core apps which are currently present as click packages on the phone will  continously be updated via the app store just like any other app. However what happens to the dependencies that  these click packages depend on? Will they also be updated?
<nik90> an example in my case is the clock app which depends on the EDS. Will EDS be updated for those running the  builds 101 saucy?
<nik90> or should I be asking those users to upgrade to trusty build 5 for that?
<davf> Anyone?
<davf> popey - ?
<popey> hello
<davf> ;)
<doanac> rsalveti: can you top approve this: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/test-run-with-click/+merge/192555 sergio did a moment ago but the landing job faild
<davf> I'd really like to get some info beyond the wiki. Googling isn't coming up with much
<rsalveti> doanac: sure, 1 sec
<davf> Are there only core apps still (has there been an offical release now?)
<davf> popey ^
<rsalveti> doanac: how to test that?
<doanac> rsalveti: how to test the fix? run something like "phablet-test-run -o /tmp dropping_letters_app" it fails now. this branch fixes it
<jhodapp> cyphermox, ouch
<rsalveti> doanac: great, thanks
<davf> So this says "Ubuntu Touch Support and Discussion" is the IRC just not up and running yet?
<popey> davf: yeah, patience
<davf> Seems to be very difficult to get info
<popey> davf: what specific info do you want?
<davf> Galaxy S3 hardware with VZW. Anything that wouldn't work? GPS for example.
<popey> is that GSM or not?
<davf> Umm... vzw S3 is 4G but I'm not clear if it is still CDMA as it has a SIMM card.
<davf> Is CDMA working?
<popey> not yet
<popey> thats why I asked.. currently we're only supporting GSM
<davf> not LTE?
<popey> I dont think we test on any LTE capable devices yet
<popey> GNEX, N4, N7, N10
<davf> Ok, any ETA roadmap website, RSS I can watch?
<davf> N10 is LTE.
<davf> Sorry that's 10-2
<cjohnston> /11/5
<janimo`> Mirv, can Qt 5.X and 5.Y coexist on the same system?
<janimo`> Mirv, would an import of 5.1 or 5.2 to the archives prevent 5.0 being usable?
<rsalveti> janimo`: I think currently we can only have one 5.x series
<janimo`> rsalveti, ok, so qtchooser is for 4.x vs 5.x then
<rsalveti> janimo`: currently, yes
<UbuntuUser> does anyone know of a way to edit APN via the commandline? No gui support yet
<JamesTait> popey, your bbcnews app is now installable. \o/
<popey> yay
<roguesatanic> I installed ubuntu touch Trusty through CWM Recovery (mako) and the update feature in system setting just spins its wheels. Nothing happens. Is this a known occurence?
<hazenme> That has been the behavior of every UT install I have used so far
<pmcgowan> hazenme, hmm?
<pmcgowan> roguesatanic, it should not do that, which version did you install?
<pmcgowan> and do you know you have working internet connection?
<roguesatanic> 10/24
<roguesatanic> or at least I thought so, I did not notice until later there was also 10/17 on the page...
<hazenme> It has done that on grouper since 13.10 was released
<roguesatanic> it also did it for me on 13.10
<hazenme> happens on mako too
<pmcgowan> definitely should not
<pmcgowan> the only time I saw it was a problem with my network and it was not yet sart enough to detect
<roguesatanic> i am hoping to use it and just enjoy updates and stability as they happen.
<pmcgowan> I got two updates today
<pmcgowan> I am using the very latest howver
<roguesatanic> i am on wifi only, so sim. would that make a difference?
<pmcgowan> nope wifi is fine
<hazenme> pmcgowan, are you referring to System Settings> Update?
<roguesatanic> no need to run any apt-get commands first?  I understand that is not the same type of update as in system settings.
<hazenme> or the update app?
<pmcgowan> system settings>update
<pmcgowan> roguesatanic, maybe file a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug
<pmcgowan> it gets image based deltas, no apt involved
<roguesatanic> good idea, just want to make sure i am not missing something trivial.
<pmcgowan> it should work, check the wifi is working
<roguesatanic> it is. at least insofar as i can use the browser.
<pmcgowan> well thats fine then
<pmcgowan> roguesatanic, there is a command line tool you could try running, system-update-cli
<roguesatanic> thx. I'll try now.
<pmcgowan> sorry system-image-cli
<pmcgowan> popey, do we have an example for using the online accounts api?
<roguesatanic> weird. it returns phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.terminal/0.5.27
<rsalveti> doanac: happroved
<doanac> rsalveti: thanks!
<popey> pmcgowan: an example as in documentation or an example as in an app already made?
<pmcgowan> roguesatanic, do adb shell system-image-cli -i
<pmcgowan> popey, I would take either and both
<pmcgowan> docs are not very good
<pmcgowan> that I can find
 * popey has a look
<roguesatanic> pmcgowan: I don;t have adb. I am using Terminal app on the phone.
<roguesatanic> I flashed through CWM Recovery; I did not push to phone.
<pmcgowan> roguesatanic, how did you flash? I assume phbalet-flash and you have adb tools
<pmcgowan> oh
<roguesatanic> I staed that when I first asked. would this affect the update mechanism?
<w-flo> roguesatanic, I'm not sure the system-image based images can be flashed through CWM at all (?)
<pmcgowan> sorry missed that, I am not sure either
<w-flo> maybe you have a plain old "cdimage"-style setup now
<pmcgowan> probably not
<roguesatanic> I see. I thought with the OTA capability this would change. I guess tonight's project is to flash it properly. :) Thanks for your assistance.
<pmcgowan> ok vg
<roguesatanic> cdimage? I used preinstalled .zips
<w-flo> That's how the so-called "cdimage" images work AFAIK
<roguesatanic> aah
<w-flo> while "system image" has a custom recovery etc
<roguesatanic> I gotcha. Sounds like I would have to reinstall every time the image updates the way I did it
<w-flo> yes, I think so. Some parts can be updated using apt-get if the partiton is mounted read/write, but that can break things from time to time
<popey> pmcgowan: uReadIt by mhall119 has it
<popey> pmcgowan: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-24-214621.png that what you're after?
<pmcgowan> not sure popey
<popey> pmcgowan: well, it uses the friends API really..
<pmcgowan> popey, I see, I want onlineaccounts, but I bet friends uses it
<matv1> hello all. can anyone confirm a bug where brightness dims randomly?
<roguesatanic> would you guys recommend flashing 13.10 or 14.04?  I am wondering if fixed/added items will make it to both, such as mms, alarm clock, etc
<matv1> I just scanned launchpad but nothing on there like it, it seems
<roguesatanic> (no daily driver expectations)
<pmcgowan> roguesatanic, I would go with trusty
<roguesatanic> thx.
<pmcgowan> not all fixes will be out into 13.10
<roguesatanic> that was my concern
<pmcgowan> matv1, the screen dims after a 30 sec timeout
<matv1> nah this is anywhere from 2 secs upward
<pmcgowan> roguesatanic, do trusty stable and it will be good
<pmcgowan> matv1, then no I dont think so
<hazenme> I noticed that on grouper matv1
<matv1> seems like its actualy triggered by a zealous prox sensor
<pmcgowan> that could be
<hazenme> almost seems like ambient light sensor wonkyness
<matv1> im not on grouper
<matv1> on a galaxy nexus
<hazenme> it happens with grouper too
<matv1> hazenme is that bug listed on lp?
<hazenme> havent looked
<matv1> i dont see it
<hazenme> I put the N7 down for now while I try to get encore working
<matv1> should i file it?
<mhall119> popey: uReadIt has what?
<hazenme> up to you
<popey> mhall119: i thought pmcgowan wanted friends, he wants onlineaccounts examples
<matv1> hazenme cool
<mhall119> uReadIt actually uses both
<popey> yay
<hazenme> So when building the android bits, there is a ubuntu ramdisk and a android ramdisk correct? Do I need to modify the ubuntu ramdisk to get the system and data partitions mounted on encore, or is this handled in the android ramdisk?
<popey> hazenme: not a ramdisk, a read-only filesystem image
<popey> but yeah
<w-flo> hazenme, you can set the "datapart=/dev/whatever" kernel cmdline param in case the initrd can't find your data partition. It will try to find it by its name, so maybe it works without that
<w-flo> that's bug 1199084, it's not 100% done yet
<ubot5> bug 1199084 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "mount support via cmdline parameters: systempart= datapart=" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199084
<hazenme> yeah it seems that encore uses a prebuilt u-boot.bin that has the kernel cmdline set...   I got initrd to find data by mounting it in init, then adding a ln -s /dev/mmcblk0p6 /dev/disk/by-label/userdata
<w-flo> hazenme, you may want to add a link for your system partition too, it's needed by the "update-fstab" script that runs on first boot
<hazenme> that got it to see data, but still panics
<w-flo> ouch :(
<hazenme> do I need to mount system before scripts/touch runs?
<w-flo> no, I think system is only mounted later on (by mountall I guess)
<hazenme> so as long as it has the system label it should find it?
<roguesatanic> pmcgowan:  w-flo  thx again.
<w-flo> hazenme, yes, those are valid labels for system: syslabels="FACTORYFS APP system SYSTEM"
<hazenme> sweet. I will test now. Thanks
<w-flo> it shouldn't panic without that though :/
<hazenme> hmm
<hazenme> still bootlooping on encore.
<hazenme> init: cannot open '/initlogo.rle'
<hazenme> init: Unable to open persistent property directory /data/property errno: 2
<hazenme> at least it is not complaining about not being able to find the data partition anymore...
<alesage> hi I'm building unity8 from source and installing on my mako and getting a weird err during dpkg -i , any help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6297387/
<slangasek> alesage: sadly, unity8 is copied to a tmpfs and bind-mounted in order to enable setting acls
<alesage> slangasek, any advice on installing?  just testing some changes to autopilot-ify--is there an install guide?  /me is new here :)
<slangasek> alesage: high-level: you need to undo the bind mount and then run dpkg, which requires first stopping any unity8 process
<slangasek> I expected 'service lightdm stop' to do that
<slangasek> and it didn't here :P
<alesage> slangasek, possibly I'm in a weird state having stopped unity8 artificially, let me try again from a blank slate
<popey> gra_: in case you want to release #5 tomorrow, I have tested it and all seems okay here.
<slangasek> alesage: if you've stopped it already, then just try 'umount /usr/bin/unity8'
<slangasek> then retry the dpkg
<alesage> slangasek, ok thanks, will report
<hazenme> Got a bit further on encore.
<hazenme> (stk) :ldisc installation timeout
<hazenme> (stk) :ldisc_install = 0
<hazenme> initrd: mounting /dev/mmcblk0p6 initrd: Couldn't find a system partition.
<hazenme> ls -la /dev/disk/by-label/ output:
<hazenme> lrwxrwxrwx    1        14 system -> /dev/mmcblk0p5
<hazenme> so mmcblk0p5 has a label, I can mount it with 'mount -t ext4 system /system'
<hazenme> but initrd is not able to find it
<xnox> hazenme: propose a patch against https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/trusty
<xnox> hazenme: it has a few labels it uses to look for system partition, i guess above is not one of them =) so should be a simple one liner or something.
<hazenme> w-flo stated earlier that valid labels for system: syslabels="FACTORYFS APP system SYSTEM"
<hazenme> I have /dev/mmcblk0p5 symlinked to system in /dev/disk/by-label/
<notzippy> For ports which ubuntu touch builds should be used ? The ports page isnt specific on this matter
<hazenme> so my encore build is getting to the point where it mounts the userdata partition to /tmpmnt, then I get this in the dmesg:
<hazenme> initrd: Couldn't find a system partition.
<hazenme> I already symlinked /dev/mmcblk0p5 (system partition) to /dev/disk/by-label/system
<aquarius> Did I hear Saviq suggest in a talk the other day that I can adb to my Ubuntu phone over wireless, without it being connected by USB cable?
<aquarius> if I did hear it, is it the truth? :)
<hazenme> Do I need to mount /system before scripts/touch runs?
<ryukafalz_> aquarius: Not sure if you can adb, but you should be able to ssh, right?
<ryukafalz_> I mean it's just Ubuntu ;)
<aquarius> ryukafalz_, there's an ssh server by default??
<ryukafalz_> By default... hmm idk
<ryukafalz_> I should check haha
<aquarius> not by the look of it
<ryukafalz_> hmm
<aquarius> having just nmapped the phone :)
<ryukafalz_> there's a terminal by default, try sudo service sshd start
<aquarius> ryukafalz_, ah, I know I can probably set it up.
<ryukafalz_> my nexus 7 is currently running android and rebooting would take a bit :P
<aquarius> I had this idea that I could send links to the phone without push notifications by just sshing from my machine into the phone
<aquarius> and then say "here is a cool tiny chrome extension to do this"
<ryukafalz_> ahh okay
<ryukafalz_> hmm
<ryukafalz_> haha
<ryukafalz_> well then you'd need ssh in a chrome extension...
<aquarius> but if I have to prefix that with half a page of instructions about how to enable ssh on the phone, then maybe not worried. :)
<aquarius> chrome extensions can call native code, now.
<ryukafalz_> wait they can?
<ryukafalz_> hmm
<ryukafalz_> that seems like... a bad idea actually? >.>
<aquarius> http://developer.chrome.com/extensions/messaging.html#native-messaging-host
<aquarius> they can't just randomly shell out :)
<aquarius> they have to call a pre-prepared thing.
<ryukafalz_> aha, interesting
<ryukafalz_> also, I did not know until just now what libhybris actually was
<ryukafalz_> and it's awesome o.o
<aquarius> adb seems to be doable wirelessly, but you have to plug your phone in and set it up that way first
<aquarius> so this all sounds like hassle and I should wait for push notifications and do it properly. ;)
<ryukafalz_> haha maybe
<ryukafalz_> not to mention even if you could do it with SSH, you'd need the IP of the phone :P
<ryukafalz_> and it'd need to be on wifi because carrier wireless is NATed to heck
<aquarius> that's where the next step comes in, which is asking why ubuntu-phablet.local doesn't work. I suspect that "turn on the mDNS stuff" is something on the big list of stuff to do on the phone build, so that's OK.
<ryukafalz_> ah well that one assumes that that's the hostname of the device then :P
<aquarius> this is for sending web links from my laptop to my phone, remember. The times when I need to do that and they're not both on the same wifi network are extremely, extremely rare.
<aquarius> because if there isn't wifi, then my laptop can't see the web to get links from it... and if there's wifi, the phone will also be on it :)
<ryukafalz_> and if there are multiple ubuntu touch phones on the network? :P
<ryukafalz_> actually how does mDNS handle hostname conflicts anyway?
<aquarius> well, it should be called StuartsPhone.local, picking up the name of the phone, obviously, like my laptop is. :)
<aquarius> no idea what mdns does if fifteen StuartsPhones show up :)
<aquarius> <handwave>
<ryukafalz_> haha
<ryukafalz_> problem is if you ever wanted to distribute this to someone else (the reason for not using SSH) you'd have to work that out :P
<ryukafalz_> because I'd imagine most people don't change the hostnames of their phones
<slangasek> alesage: how'd you get on with umount?
<alesage> slangasek, sorry afk for a bit, appears to work thx :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-25
<slangasek> elopio: hi, re: qmlscene, can you please walk me through how this test is being launched?
<elopio> slangasek: I don't know much about that. I know the -autopilot package is installed on the phone, and it's run with phablet-test-run. People on ci should be able to give you more details.
<slangasek> elopio: ok.  So I wonder if it's using the wrong version of phablet-test-run or something.
<slangasek> elopio: or if autopilot is mistakenly sanitizing environment
<elopio> slangasek: I can't find anything on autopilot that might change the QT_SELECT env var. But thomi would know better.
<thomi> we never remove or change existing env vars
<thomi> we occaisonally add some
<slangasek> thomi: so, how are these autopilot tests invoked?  phablet-test-run from the host system?  What version of phablet-test-run is being used?
<thomi> slangasek: Which tests are we talking about?
<thomi> and do you mean on the CI system?
<slangasek> thomi: basically, the tests linked from jenkins "you failed" message here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/launch_qmlscene/+merge/192576
<slangasek> so, jenkins.qa.u.c
<thomi> gotchya
<thomi> sorry, I was missing the context of the conversation :)
<slangasek> sure, sorry
<thomi> slangasek: so autopilot will take the string you pass, and attempt to find the full path to that binary (from memory by calling 'which').
<thomi> the test log shows what is actually launched:
<thomi> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2708/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators/TabsTestCase/test_switch_to_tab_by_object_name/
<slangasek> thomi: but what manages the connection to the device?  Is this using phablet-test-run or not?
<thomi> If I understand correctly, we're trying to select the Qt version using the QT_SELECT environment variable, rather than specifying it manually?
<slangasek> we're trying to have the test environment not diverge from the production environment :)
<thomi> slangasek: that's reallly a question for the CI team. I don't know. I'd guess that they are using phablet-test-run, but I can't be sure
<slangasek> ok
<thomi> fginther - do you know ^^
<johnsterdotcom1> I made a backup, and when I went to re-image to that backup (with Ubuntu touch running on the  phone) I get: "adb: unable to connect for backup"
<johnsterdotcom1> nevermind ... i think I see what I need to do
<johnsterdotcom1> Where do I review / submit bugs?
<cjohnston> depends on what is causing the issue
<AskUbuntu> How Do I Unlock My Device | http://askubuntu.com/q/365389
<AskUbuntu> How to use Ubuntu Touch manage-address-books.py? | http://askubuntu.com/q/365402
<Mirv> janimo`: no, the package names and a lot of the content are the same for all of Qt 5.x, so only one can sanely exist
<fanout> Gentlemen, Got a Real Problem::::::Need to go back to Android. How to bring up the bootloader ? Power + Vol up + Vol Down doesnt work........What To Do ? Help Please !
<duflu> fanout: Sometimes it's simpler to hold VolDown first and then hold Power
<fanout> THANKS ! duflu !!
<AskUbuntu> Account on Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/365437
<gord> im trying  to flash ubuntu touch onto my tablet, and im going through the steps, and im on a windows machine so i dont really know how to translate the commands into windows talk
<Anh> hey guys
<Anh> i have a question
<Anh> i am trying to flash nexus 4 with the ubuntu for phones
<Anh> but i am stuck at "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes."
<Anh> any suggestions?
<sil2100> mpt: piiing
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy (or should that be grumpy?) Sourest Day! :-D
 * ogra_ gets some pickles
 * JamesTait munches on lemons.
<Ojzcroc> Does anyone know where the logs are put for package installation? When try and install and app through the phones "More suggestions" for apps, it freezes and seems to do nothing.
<JamesTait> Ojzcroc, I think that'll end up in ~phablet/.cache/unity-scope-click.log
<Ojzcroc> JamesTait: Thanks
<FlyinGrub> hi, i'm following this guide : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting with a ubuntu 13.10 laptop ; and after running this command "sudo phablet-dev-bootstrap ~/TOUCH/ ; i've only a  total of 2Go downloaded in my ~/ folder .... i cannot remove or deplace thoses files ... if someone can help me :) ?
<FlyinGrub> nobody ?
<FlyinGrub> who is here ?
<FlyinGrub> it seems i'm alone ...
<Ojzcroc> Why does the ubuntu-system variant of ubuntu touch have a read-only file system? It won't let me install apps or use ssh.
<RAOF> Ojzcroc: As a side-effect of the image-based updates, IIRC. You can touch a file - I think it's ~/.writable_filesystem, or something similar, to get a writable root fs back.
<Ojzcroc> RAOF: do you take the file and change it's value to allow you to write to the file system
<RAOF> No, you just create a file with that name.
<Ojzcroc> Ok, thanks
<RAOF> Or, whatever the correct file is; that might not be it :)
<mhr3_> Ojzcroc, phablet-config --help
<davmor2> Morning all
<jinx> hello
<Guest10221> hello
<Ojzcroc> I don't know if my question worked before, I think the connection failed, so i'll ask again; I can't install apps from the suggested apps section, it just freezes at the moment, and won't install or download.
<ogra_> Ojzcroc, what device ?
<ogra_> (works fine here on mako and maguro)
<Jadersmith> Hi everybody!
<davmor2> ogra_: I wonder if he hasn't logged into u1 and thinks there is an issue because of it
<Jadersmith> I'd like to install ubuntu touch on my device but I don't understand  completely the guide on the web
<Jadersmith> My device is a Samsung Galaxy S gt-i9000
<ogra_> davmor2, well, the error msg in the UI would tell
<ogra_> Jadersmith, best to contact the porter ...
<ogra_> !devices | Jadersmith
<ubot5> Jadersmith: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<davmor2> ogra_: you are assuming it is being read :)
<ogra_> Jadersmith, there should be a subpage for your device ... that should point to the porters launchpad profile (where you have a mail link) and ot an xda therad
<ogra_> *and to an
<ogra_> davmor2, it is white on orange ... yeah, i do :P
<Jadersmith> Ok, well
<Jadersmith> when I try to get the android code, terminal show me "Impossible to check signature: public key not found"
<Jadersmith> so I can't have repo
<salem_> sil2100, hey, about the dialer-app autopilot issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/dialer-app/fix-autopilot-dependency/+merge/192688
<sil2100> salem_: oh, so that's enough to fix the issue? ;)
<salem_> sil2100, It seems so. can you give it a try?
<mzanetti> cwayne: ping
<fginther> thomi, slangasek, the CI generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/mako jobs are using phablet-test-run
<alex_abreu> jdstrand, ping
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: hey
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, question about trying to identifiy issues w/ a contained app
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, the app runs fine w/ 'unconfined' but fails to run w/ the default profile
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, the only thing I can get from the log is a "permission denied"
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, ** (process:5430): WARNING **: Unable to exec: Permission denied
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: can you 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog'
<alex-abreu> ah yeah forgot that one
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, mmmh no rights to execute /usr/bin/cordova-ubuntu-2.8 ... /
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" name="/usr/bin/cordova-ubuntu-2.8" pid=17123 comm="exec-line-exec" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x"
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: right, /usr/bin/cordova-ubuntu-2.8 isn't allowed in any of the templates
<sil2100> salem_: will be testing the fix now, thanks :)
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: I tested cordova in the past, I thought it used qmlscene/qtchooser
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, which is an issue since it blocks any cordova click app from running
<salem_> sil2100, cool. let me know if it works.
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: is this a new change?
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, no, it's its own mechanism
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, not at all ... which is weird
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: can you give me a click package and file a bug?
<jdstrand> perhaps I didn't understand how to use cordova (pretty sure I used qtc, but that was a long time ago)
<alex-abreu> I have the click package already, and sure, what do I file it against?
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<jdstrand> so maybe qtc changed something
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, I generated the click myself, and did not use qtc to develop the app ... so I don't this it is related
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: sure-- I was only saying that I probably didn't test it correctly, and that may have been because of an old qtc
<alex-abreu> no worries
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1244655
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244655 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Cordova apps are denied to run" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: is the click package in the store? if not, can you put it in the bug or on chinstrap/lillypilly/somewhere?
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, I was sending it to you
<jdstrand> thanks
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, grabbing it now
<plars> sfeole: ping
<plars> sfeole: were you still looking at the daily results on the custom jobs?
<plars> sfeole: the customizations testsuite seems to have a failure in it: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/mako/5:20131024:20131024/4803/customizations/
<plars> sfeole: there's also a new failure in the latest image on webbrowser that didn't show up on the other mako runs. *could* just be a flaky test, but I don't recall seeing that one be too flaky lately. I'm running it again right now
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu-touch on a PC running Ubuntu 13.10 | http://askubuntu.com/q/365610
<simon___> hi - i flashed my asus nexus 7 twice with phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel -no-backup and again with --no-backup -d grouper and both times it is very flickery and crashes almost as if there are too many "layers" open.  I installed it through ppa on 12.04 - Am I doing it the right way or is there a better way?
<pmcgowan> popey, hey, why cant the clock app save an alarm, just a bug?
<ogra_> yes
 * ogra_ remembers seeing fixes for it on the landing spreadsheet that didnt land before saucy 
<pmcgowan> ah
<ogra_> pmcgowan, landing asks line 202 ... landing plan #238
<pmcgowan> ogra_, so that is still in use?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, looks like it is planned for image #6
<ogra_> (see all the comments though)
<ogra_> (doesnt seem to be fully working)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: ogra_: actually it landed in the archive
<didrocks> today
<didrocks> so in image #6
<didrocks> seems robru got it working
<ogra_> didrocks, the comments dont indicate that
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess the comment is older
<didrocks> was on saucy
<didrocks> first landing "try"
<ogra_> well, an update would have been nice :P
<didrocks> I think we should write the image number
<pmcgowan> there are two lines for this
<didrocks> agreed that updated would be nice…
<pmcgowan> seems the service got fixed but maybe the app needs more UI to control them
<pmcgowan> popey, mhall119 whats the plan for the clock app managing alarms?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, or an apparmor profile update
<mhall119> pmcgowan: can you give more detail?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, if I save an alarm, how do I see it, edit it
<pmcgowan> or is that there once saving works?
<nik90> pmcgowan: when you save an alarm, it should be listed in the alarm tab
<nik90> pmcgowan: the UI is in place
<pmcgowan> nik90, does it work for you now?
<nik90> pmcgowan: since the EDS fix landed in archive today, it should comme as an update in image #6 I suppose
<nik90> pmcgowan: I manually installed the EDS fix, and it worked for me
<pmcgowan> very good
<nik90> pmcgowan: with that fix, I am able to edit, save and delete an alarm
<pmcgowan> nik90, great thanks
<nik90> pmcgowan: np
<ogra_> it still wont do anything audible apparently though
<nik90> ogra_: charles implemented a patch for indicator datetime which will create a snap decision when an alarm is triggered
<ogra_> ah, cool
<nik90> ogra_: I have to get that patch into trust phone images now
<ogra_> ++
<nik90> will do some testing and request ci to integrate it
<ogra_> seems people dont use alarm clocks anymore nowadays :)
<nik90> hehe
<pmcgowan> whats an alarm clock
<nik90> mhall119: When do we get an updated blueprint page for Trusty?
<mhall119> so I guess I need to move my phone to trusy, what's the process for that?
<nik90> mhall119: also a new status.ubuntu.com/coreapps-13.10
<nik90> mhall119: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty/
<mhall119> nik90: we'll probably just move them all into the ubuntu 14.04 status page and blueprints
<mhall119> popey: ^^ can you comment on that?
<mhall119> thanks nik90
<nik90> mhall119: although I heard that trusty does not yet come as an OTA to saucy users. Also you might lose data when you upgrade
<nik90> so care
<ogra_> mhall119, adb shell system-image-cli -c trusty -b 0 -v
<ogra_> (or leave the -v if you like it quiet)
 * mhall119 likes it loud
<ogra_> mhall119, i think davmor2 had an issue with the device not rebooting when using the above (worked for me) so it might be safer to run it on the device from an "adb shell" instead of from the PC via adb shell
<cwayne> mzanetti: (late) pong
<mhall119> ogra_: I don't understand you, "on the device from an adb shell"?
<ogra_> mhall119, adb shell ... then run system-image-cli there ...
<mhall119> instead of phablet-flash you mean
<ogra_> mhall119, vs doing "adb shell system-image-cli ...." from your PC
<mhall119> oh, ok
<ogra_> i suspect that broke the reboot for davmor2 yesterday
<mhall119> I suspect davmor2 just breaks things
<mhall119> here we go
<davmor2> mhall119: I'm meant to it's my job :P
<mhall119> yeah but you don't have to enjoy it so much :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, hmm, so researching further why my dict webapp doesnt work ... i see something intresting in ~/.xsession-errors
<ogra_> init: application-click (com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.dict_dict_0.1)-main-Prozess konnte nicht erzeugt werden: Das Sicherheitsprofil kann nicht gewechselt werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ogra_> that means "cant create main process: security profile can not be loaded: file not found"
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/dict-app/package$ ls
<ogra_> dict.desktop  dict.json  dict.png  manifest.json
<ogra_> it is definitely there
<ogra_> (and it doesnt get even to a point where i would see a denial in kern.log)
<ogra_> jdstrand, lol, found the issue ... trailing comma in the policy_groups definition ...
<ogra_> so ignore me :)
<demirbas> merhaba
<jdstrand> ogra_: heh, pesky json :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, it would be nice if some error message could make that more pobvious
<ogra_> finding it was really not easy
<jdstrand> ogra_: fyi, you might be interested in running lp:click-reviewers-tools (./bin/click-run-checks <click package>)
<ogra_> oh, ok
<jdstrand> there is a bug to integrate that with the sdk
<demirbas> hello to one x yüklenebilirmi ubuntutouch
<demirbas> installed for one x
<ogra_> jdstrand, thats great for sdk users ... creating a webapp is essentially only creating 4 files though ... which means i dont have it installed
<ogra_> jdstrand, couldnt it be a part for "click build" ?
<jdstrand> but that would have failed pretty hard with a missing comma
<jdstrand> (there are of course many other tests)
<jdstrand> ogra_: yep. that branch will work well with webapps too
<ogra_> jdstrand, i mean without the sdk
<ogra_> i.e as part for click itself
<ogra_> s/for/of/
<jdstrand> maybe, though click build is kinda a binary thing. it builds or it doesn't
<jdstrand> and those tools have some shades of gray
<mandel`> barry, ping
<jdstrand> but yeah, would be good to think about how to get the tools some more widespread use
<mandel_> barry, better using a nicer nick ;)
<jdstrand> (they will be used by the appstore and be run automatically btw)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> ok
<demirbas> works for the installation instructions and the address you give one x boot.img.
<barry> mandel_: hi!
<mandel_> barry, hello!
<mandel_> barry, I have been take a look at the downloader and how we can improve the situation, how do you feel if I do a python wrapper for the c client lib I'm going to create fo the sdk?
<barry> mandel_: the c lib will be to talk to udm over dbus?
<mandel_> barry, yep
<ogra_> beuno, hmm, is there any known prob with uploading clicks to the store ? i get a progress bar but it never finishes
<barry> mandel_: the python wrapper might be interesting, but not critical.  dbus is really easy in python :)
<barry> mandel_: would there be any benefits over just using python-dbus?
<mandel_> barry, will make sure if the dbus api changes you have nothing to worry about :)
<mandel_> barry, but as you said, nothing to really worry, there is an other change that I already landed that you are going to enjoy
<mandel_> barry, the id of the downloads can be passed as a string to the u-d-m via metadata for unconfined apps, that way, you can create predictable objects paths and check if there is a download present with it
<barry> mandel_: re: python wrapper, sure, go for it.  at the least it will help other pythoneers, it'll be fun to write, and i'm happy to review it :)
<barry> mandel_: nice
<mandel_> barry, the uuid fix will help for the case in witch your dameon dies and the download is in process :)
<ogra_> beuno, oh, now i get a "Upload failed due to an Server error. Details: BAD REQUEST code 400."
<barry> mandel_: *very* nice
<mandel_> barry, you can simply check if the object path is there, and you are ready to go :)
<barry> mandel_: cool.  btw, i pinged you a few days ago about getting some help, but i think i figured out most of my questions.  i was getting some weird behavior and needed to get some logging out of udm to see what it was doing.  but i figured out where it's logging things for unconstrained, but not running as root (i.e. my test suite)
<mzanetti> cwayne: hi, still around?
<mzanetti> aka re-ping
<mandel_> barry, oh, I missed the pig, sorry :-/
<mandel_> barry, oh, the logging goes in an xdg file AFAIK
<mandel_> barry, in .cache
<barry> mandel_: yep, found it. :)
<mandel_> barry, I have written a state machine on how the downloads work and group downloads, I'll update the wiki with it and would love to talk with you to write one that combines both daemons
<mandel_> barry, with that we can take a look what corner cases we are missing
<barry> mandel_: one thing i will definitely need some help with at some point is figuring out why we get so many timeout errors when running the test suite in autopkgtests.  it runs the *exact* same unittests, but we see way more timeouts in that environ than in a normal package build test.  i have no idea why
<cwayne> mzanetti: yep, whats up
<mzanetti> cwayne: hi. You have some code around that uses accounts service in QML?
<barry> mandel_: sounds great
<mandel_> barry, hm, sure, I can definitely give a hand with that!
<barry> mandel_: thanks!  i'm pivoting over to some other things for a few days, since we're not on a death march to release any more ;)  but will get back to it next week
<mandel_> barry, awesome, lets plan a hangout on monday, we can do the state machine between the two of use and the update docs etc.. I think that will  really help to add test cases for QA
<mandel_> s/use/us
<cwayne> mzanetti: sure, let me push it to a branch
<barry> mandel_: monday sounds good!
<mzanetti> cwayne: cool, thank
<mandel_> barry, superb!
<mandel_> barry, small example => http://ubuntuone.com/4Fhg6QKAfIBDBIXqjmyzIJ
<mandel_> barry, should clarify looots of things
<barry> mandel_: looks nice
<cwayne> mzanetti: lp:~cwayne18/+junk/ufitbit-tracker
<mzanetti> cwayne: cheers!
<ogra_> mterry, in case you didnt notice, i was asked to revert your seed change (added some info the the changelog of -meta)
<krabador> ogra_, what about no-nexus RIL ?
<ogra_> awe_, ^^^ do we have some wikipage about what info to collect for a rild bug (so we can give porters a hand easily) ?
<awe_> ogra_, no...we currently do not have such a page.
<ogra_> awe_, we should have one some day :)
<awe_> ogra_, that said, I created a telephony and ofono page for touch, that we will be adding developer info to over the next cycle
<ogra_> "debugging ofono-rild"
<ogra_> yeah, pertfect
<ogra_> krabador, so for now file a bug against ofono i'D say
<awe_> ogra_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Telephony
<ogra_> krabador, ^^^
<awe_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Telephony/ofono
<krabador> how many times ofono developers can work to debug
<krabador> ?
<slangasek> fginther: what version of phablet-test-run?  Because the environment there appears not to match what we all get locally
<fginther> slangasek, 1.0+13.10.20131022-0ubuntu1
<mterry> ogra_, oh, why?  We got OK from Mirv  saying it was OK to drop qtaudioengine
<awe_> ogra_, so to be clear... we support vanilla RIL
<awe_> if there are other rild implementations that have been customized by OEM, we may only accept fixes that don't break our references RILD implementations ( ie. rilds released on current and future Nexus devices that we've ported )
<AskUbuntu> Backup/Export contacts from Ubuntu Touch (official launch r100, Ubuntu 13.10 - armhf (20131017)) | http://askubuntu.com/q/365675
<Ibuntu> Hi there, I'm new to this IRC chat thing. I flashed the Oct 17th official 13.10 Ubuntu Touch release onto my Nexus 4. I was looking for where to contribute by reporting bugs or functionality issues and help test fixes? I've been cataloging all the issues I've experience and how to reproduce them but haven't been able to find a clear direction from the internet on where to help contribute.
<slangasek> fginther: interesting, that's actually a newer version than was in saucy.  ok.  And you're just doing a straight invocation of phablet-test-run from the attached host system?
<slangasek> fginther: clearly, something is different between the test environment and everybody's local dev environment... we should really pin down what :)  Where could I get a copy of the code / configs used by jenkins for this?
<fginther> slangasek, the runner code that jenkins uses is here: lp:~canonical-ci-engineering/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/autopilot-testrunner-touch-saucy
<fginther> slangasek, it's executed with "autopilot-testrunner-touch-saucy/mediumtests-runner-touch.sh $ANDROID_SERIAL $packagearchive"
<fginther> where packagearchive is the same value used by the jenkins job
<fginther> slangasek, we're also flashing the phones with trusty-proposed
<slangasek> sure
<plars> achiang, sfeole: ping
<achiang> plars: hi
<plars> achiang: Just trying to followup on the customized test failures
<plars> achiang: <plars> sfeole: the customizations testsuite seems to have a failure in it: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/mako/5:20131024:20131024/4803/customizations/
<mterry> ogra_, so about the seed change...
<mterry> ogra_, Mirv signed off on it
<robru> ogra_, yeah
<robru> ogra_, and also xnox is demanding it
<ogra_> mterry, it had no landing sheet entry, it drops something from the sdk-libs while we promise backwards compatibility
<xnox> robru: i'm sorry, demanding what?
<robru> xnox, demanding we drop that openal dep off qtmultimedia before seeding webbrowser-app
<mterry> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy-noaudioengine/+merge/185568 is where Mirv commented, back rijght before saucy shipped, but it was too soon and we deferred to trusty
<ogra_> mterry, we cant just drop stuff from the API without at least having a public discussion about it
<ogra_> (i admit that it is unlikely that anyone uses the stuff you dropped yet)
<ogra_> mterry, i know, i was involved at least three times with this now
<xnox> robru: i don't demand that. you pinged about seed change again, when it is blocked on dropping reverse-dependencies which were NACKed from main.
<ogra_> (as many others were)
<xnox> robru: if anyone demands it, it was the Ubuntu M.I. team (Main Inclusion team)
<mterry> robru, yeah, I'm probably the driver behind hating on openal
<infinity> mterry isn't the only one there.
<robru> xnox, ok fine, but you explicitly disapproved my MP, implicitely agreeing with those deps being dropped
<xnox> robru: please stop asking about seed changes, until reverse-dependcies are either pass M.I.R. process to be included into main, or are no longer required to seed webbrowser-app.
<xnox> robru: i did not review dropping the deps branches, nor approved it.
<cjwatson> (You mean dependencies, not reverse-dependencies)
<infinity> robru: Changing seeds without a completed and approved MIR just plain can't happen.  This is why I reverted it the last time it happened.
<ogra_> robru, mterry, nobody wants to keep the deps in ... the way you did it was just wrong
<mterry> xnox, no,  he's not pushing for the seed change you NACK'd, he's pushing for the other seed change, to stop qtaudioengine from being in the sdk
<xnox> robru: please, don't twist my actions.
<mterry> ogra_, OK, I concede that I didn't go through landing sheet...  I viewed the upload from my ubuntu-devel perspective, not ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> robru, mterry, we cant promise API stability to our app devs and silently drop pieces from the API ... and especially robru as landing team member should know that it needs a slot on the landing pipeline that needs approval before changing touch package
<xnox> mterry: hm, it's not a seed changed, qtmultimedia is getting pulled into main by browser-app, and thus it needs to stop building qtaudioengine from that source package at least.
<mterry> ogra_, but what public discussion do you want?
<xnox> mterry: there is a merge proposal to drop building qtaudioengine all together.
<robru> xnox, what twist? do you deny the 'disapprove' review you put on my MP?
<ogra_> mterry, i have no idea, i think thats something our mgmt needs to define, this wont be the last API change
<xnox> robru: i did not implicitely agree nor approve dropping deps.
<mterry> ogra_, I thought click packages were targeted at a platform?  So 13.10 targeted stuff will still be fine
<mterry> ogra_, and anything that targets 14.04 will know it won't have audioengine
<ogra_> mterry, trusty still uses the 13.10 API definition
<ogra_> up to now
<mterry> xnox, yeah I know about that the stop-building-qtaudionengine merge, it's blocked on this seed change I'm trying to make that just got reverted
<xnox> mterry: I see. i was not aware of that seed change =)
<mterry> xnox, we need sdk-libs to stop depending on qtaudioengine before we can stop building it
<ogra_> mterry, i dont think its up to us to define some process for this, a process how to remove/add bits to the API needs to be defined by someone though
<xnox> ok.
<mterry> xnox, right, there are two seed changes.  One to drop qtaudioengine, one to bring in browser.  first domino we're working on is the qtaudioengine one
<xnox> mterry: i'm not sure why. sdk-libs are in universe at the moment. So one can split qtaudioengine package into main & universe sources, and the universe portion will build qtaudioengine.
<mterry> ogra_, well...  why does trusty use 13.10 API?  We will switch to 14.04 right?
<xnox> mterry: similar has been done e.g. with boost, to keep _all_ of boost, but have mpi parts in universe.
<ogra_> mterry, at some poitn, yes
<mterry> xnox, we could split the source, but eventually sdk-libs will be in main too (I think this cycle?) and we'd want to drop qtaudioengine then anyway
<infinity> xnox: The goal is for touch stuff to all make it to main, so splits don't really help them.
<xnox> mterry: that way qtaudioengine / SDK API levels can be kept out of "webbrowser-app in main"
<mterry> xnox, only rdepend is sdk-libs
<ogra_> mterry, there is also no point in arguing with me, i was only the executive part here ... the request came from this mornings landing team meeting due to the missing approval
 * mterry is not used to these layers of beaurocracy
<mterry> that's not how you spell that...
<ogra_> mterry, no, but rob is part of the team that does the decidion
<mterry> ogra_, well...  why didn't they approve then?  just lack of an entry in landing sheet?
 * mterry looks at landing shee
<mterry> t
<ogra_> mterry, well, each change requires that the respective AP tests have been run against it before it gets even uploaded
<ogra_> (that will hopefully change after the client sprint)
<cjwatson> ogra_: we should probably change that ASAP to be honest, and just not promise stability for it
<ogra_> cjwatson, define "that" ?
<cjwatson> 17:32 <mterry> ogra_, well...  why does trusty use 13.10 API?  We will switch to 14.04 right?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, we also need to define some kind of process how things are added/removed if we promise stability
<mterry> ogra_, I didn't think we did promise stability
<ogra_> asac, was in this mornings meeting and i expect him to bring that topic up at the client sprint
<cjwatson> maybe, but I think we just shouldn't promise stability for 14.04 until 14.04 release
<cjwatson> it should be a fairly obvious thing ...
<cjwatson> that said, we presumably want to keep providing the 13.10 API, which means continuing to ship its constituent packages
<cjwatson> we probably need to figure out how to track that properly in seeds and such
<genii> On phablet-flash " This step can take a very long time." ... how long to safely wait before assuming it didn't take? It's been sitting 3 hours now.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I've been wondering about that tbh
<cjwatson> (everyone assured me that this was not a problem so now they get to live up to their promises)
<ogra_> heh
<jdstrand> cjwatson: eg apps in the appstore are use the 13.10 framework. will the device have multiple frameworks?
<cjwatson> that was the plan
<cjwatson> the provisional idea was to only drop frameworks after an LTS
<jdstrand> ok, then there is no problem per se (on my end-- ie, my questions are answered by that one alone)
<jdstrand> I do wonder how tightly I'll couple apparmor policy to the framework though
<genii> I guess I'll assume 3 hours isn't long enough and wait another hour.
 * jdstrand will keep thinking about it
<mterry> ogra_, OK, so I added an entry in landing sheet.  Is there anything else you need me to do?
<ogra_> genii, for a mako its about 15min  for the whole process, for maguro its close to 30
<cjwatson> At three hours it's unlikely to still be actually running.  I've occasionally had to "adb reboot recovery" when that hangs
<robru> jdstrand, cjwatson, xnox, ogra_: ok then? so we agree enough to drop qtaudioengine from the seeds so that we can proceed to drop it from the package build, so that we can proceed to seed webbrowser-app? are we done with the stop energy now please?
<genii> Mako here
<cjwatson> robru: I'm not clued up enough to answer the specific question here
<cjwatson> robru: Also I'm pretty sure I didn't produce any stop energy in this so perhaps you could level your criticisms elsewhere
<ogra_> robru, talk to the landing team ... i really dont care, i just executed what i was asked for today and tried to add a descriptive changeloge entry about the concerns
<robru> cjwatson, my goal is to seed webbrowser-app in main, but it's blocked by qtaudioengine. nobody wants qtaudioengine in main, but certain people are blocking me from being able to kill it, either
<cjwatson> robru: I'm aware of that but I'm not going to be able to give you a decision and I'm not blocking you
<robru> ogra_, i'm on the landing team!
<cjwatson> So please stop levelling criticism at me :P
<xnox> robru: from MIR point of view qtaudioengine doesn't qualify as it stands today, dropping qtaudioengine from ubuntu-sdk is for the touch/SDK team to decide on. So somebody needs to orchestrate how to deal with the fallout.
<ogra_> robru, i know
<robru> cjwatson, sorry, not you, fine, i'm just very frustrated about this issue.
<xnox> robru: cause e.g. myself ogra cjwatson jdstrand don't have much say what is in SDK, or specifically dropped from it.
<robru> xnox, ogra_: nobody from the SDK team has ever disapproved this idea
<xnox> robru: and touch/ci/landing-teams are working hard to gatekeep disruptive changes and halt them. Breaking SDK API is one of major changes.
<ogra_> robru, i dont disapprove the idea at all
<xnox> robru: well, as per all of above, clearly it wasn't communicated to landing team.
<xnox> robru: and it's rather approval, then "disapproval" we are looking here for =)
<genii> Ah, the USB port went into suspend. Woke it up now and it's progressing.
<ogra_> robru, though let me tell you that i as someone who spent several hours sicne the first request for that completely unfinished MIR a week before release came in start getting annoyed by its reoccurence as well
<ogra_> it would really be nice if the preparation work could be done before it comes up the next time so we dont have multiple people burning tehir work hours over it
<sil2100> bfiller: hi!
<sil2100> bfiller: could you take a look and review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/hide-toolbar/+merge/192727 ?
<sil2100> bfiller: oSoMoN is also preparing a similar merge for gallery-app
<sil2100> bfiller: we'd need this fixed as otherwise we cannot release anything from the application stack
<oSoMoN> sil2100, does the app stack include the uitk?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: no, UITK is part of the SDK stack, so it's a different 'set'
<oSoMoN> sil2100, in that case the apps stack shouldn’t be blocked, this is a "regression" in the uitk, the apps stack should work with the current release of the uitk
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sadly, the apps stack is dependent on the SDK stack
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so since SDK was built first, then the apps stack is built using the newest SDK - so that we know that we can release SDK without breaking the applications
<oSoMoN> sil2100, got it
<oSoMoN> sil2100, but what should be blocked is the sdk stack release, not the apps stack release
<spreadsheet> hello
<sil2100> oSoMoN: in a way, we could of course release only Apps, but since we want to be able to release everything at once, one thing blocks another
<oSoMoN> sil2100, understood. Releasing everything at once is more complicated though, maybe we could consider decoupling the two stacks as far as releasing is concerned?
<ogra_> beuno, so i tried from two different machines now, seems uploading click packages to the store does always fail with http/400 atm
<ogra_> (unless there is something with my account)
 * ogra_ wonders if anyone heard about server issues lately 
<sil2100> oSoMoN: we might discuss that, but I guess since the apps use the SDK, the dependency is important
<sil2100> But anyway, thanks! I need to EOD now sadly
<sil2100> See you next week!
<sil2100> Have a nice weekend guys
<achiang> plars: hi, my computer locked up and i lost irc scrollback. did you need something from me? :-/
<plars> achiang: Just trying to followup on the customized test failures
<plars> achiang: <plars> sfeole: the customizations testsuite seems to have a failure in it: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/mako/5:20131024:20131024/4803/customizations/
<achiang> plars: ok, and you need someone to take a look at the failure?
<achiang> cwayne: ^^
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> Hi!
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> I'd like to install Ubuntu OS on my non-android tablet/
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> Can I?
<genii> HowDoIGoAboutThi: Probably not, since it uses some of Cyanogenmod underneath
<ssweeny> plars, i'll take a look at the customizations failure
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> Can i not just install Ubuntu and then a different skin?
<plars> thanks ssweeny
<mfisch> ssweeny: plars: thats a known issue that sfeole is discussing with andy
<mfisch> sfeole owns that one
<ssweeny> ah, great
<plars> mfisch: ok - doanac do you know anything about the status?
<doanac> plars: i just know he was seeing a webbrowser test failure
<mfisch> last I knew it was because the phone wasnt being re-provisioned
<mfisch> we need to talk to sfeole
<plars> doanac: no, the webbrowser one went away on retry
<doanac> plars: ah - then its something new
<plars> doanac: this is the tests that just run in the customized image
<plars> ok, mfisch ^
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: if it has open-source graphics drivers for GL, you can port just straight ubuntu on to it. You will then need to bring up Mir to work on top of it to give you graphics output. But otherwise it's possible.
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: before using android portions, we did have "ubuntu deskotp on nexus7" which didn't use any android stuff. We recompiled the kernel and used binary drivers and did work good enough.
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: not everything was possbile: e.g. no GPS, accelometer. But it did work.
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: you do need kernel sources or binaries, unlocked bootloader, tools to flash custom image, and/or sourcecode or coding skills to do it.
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> xnox: My tablet has an intel processor and everything like a real PC (designed to run WebOS I believe)
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: porting non android devices is far easier and fairly straight forward process.
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: that makes things much easier. We don't compile touch images for i386, but you should be able to boot normal ubuntu desktop with it.
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> Yes that is
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: once you get far you'll be able to run unity8 with possibly some packages recompiled, which is trivially to do in a PPA.
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: one caveat is that e.g. our qt is compiled for GL on i386/amd64, not for GLES, but that's easy to recompile.
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> So 1. I download Ubuntu & install it. 2. I remove all graphics packages. 3. compile mir? (how?) 4. Done?
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: 1. get a kernel for your device. 2. Get ubuntu rootfs - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core 3. boot into command-line from that tarball 4. bring up networking drivers / network connectivity
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: 5. install as many packages as possible, until it breaks =)
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: installing ubuntu-desktop would be interesting experience.
<xnox> (package that is)
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: if it's linux based, the kernel sources and or binaries must be available off somewhere!
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> I can run windows 8, so ubuntu desktop works just as well.
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: how does it boot? UEFI 32-bit only? if that is locked, you won't be able to install ubuntu on it.
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> Not locked!
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: what's the model? machine?
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> Will look that up now. One minute.
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> xnox: It is called a WeTab. It has an Intel Atom chip. 32GB Hard Drive and 3G
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> *chip should be processor*
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> xnox: It is built by Medion, a company from germanu
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> xnox: It is built by Medion, a company from germany
<xnox> HowDoIGoAboutThi: with that one, it should be running linux already... so you should be able to get a terminal on it, and like chroot into unpacked ubuntu-core tarball.
<sfeole> plars, doanac :  I added some debug into the test this week, and found that the hashsum is changing of the bookmarks schema file.  This could be the reason why our test is failing.   Can we possibly modify the process so that our suite runs independently of all of the touch tests ?  if not , could we modify it so that it runs first before touch tests
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> xnox: Installed Windows 8 :P
<sfeole> plars, doanac : sorry for the late reply i'm busy with other tasks this week
<genii> HowDoIGoAboutThi: Apparently those tablets can already run MeeGo, so installing another linux like Ubuntu shouldn't be too painful
<HowDoIGoAboutThi> no. It's very easy.
<doanac> sfeole: you are already running as the first test after provisioning: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Master%20Jobs/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-master/
<sfeole> doanac: ok,  good to know. Well I'm working on it, will be making changes in the future
<Revan> Hey does anyone know where to get a toro version (if there is one) for my galaxy nexus?
<AskUbuntu> How to install Ubuntu on pattern locked Jelly bean tablet? | http://askubuntu.com/q/365836
<ssweeny> plars, that customization test result you linked to earlier... unless i'm reading it wrong there are no failures there
<plars> ssweeny: odd
<plars> ssweeny: there was one when I looke earlier
<ssweeny> plars, it says 100% pass rate
<plars> ssweeny: looks like it got rerun a few times
<ssweeny> ah
<plars> ssweeny: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-customizations/8/ has the failure
<plars> ssweeny: maybe it doesn't fail every time, but it seems to have failed most of the time, unless something changed in between those runs
<fishscene> AskUbuntu: You'll need to unlock it somehow. There's no way to flash Ubuntu-Touch onto a device that won't let you flash.
<ssweeny> plars, i can't get it to fail when i run locally though
<plars> ssweeny: doesn't look like there was any change in the branch pulled
<plars> psivaa: did you rerun that?
<plars> ssweeny: ah, no sfeole  did - nm psivaa
<ssweeny> plars, the console output for that build has a YAML parsing error
<plars> ssweeny: usually that's caused by some other problem... actually it looks like 1 less test got run
<plars> ssweeny: maybe sfeole disabled one of the tests?
<ssweeny> plars, yeah i just checked the code and sfeole commented out one of the tests
<plars> ssweeny: that explains it
<ssweeny> plars, should we be concerned about the YAML thing?
<sfeole> ssweeny: i disabled the test for now, until we got to the bottom of it
<ssweeny> sfeole, right, but there's a parsing error that has to do with that test
<ssweeny> not sure if it's a big deal
<ssweeny> sfeole, if you look at http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-customizations/8/console right at the bottom there's an error as it tries to run the webbrowser test
<sfeole> ssweeny: you should be looking at this log : http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-customizations/7/console
<sfeole> ssweeny: build 8 was a fat finger on my part which autopilot burped when i built the tests in jenkins
<ssweeny> sfeole, ah
<ssweeny> ok
<sfeole> ssweeny: so in the buld7 console logs search for : share/webbrowser-app/bookmarks.sqlite   and you will see the failure
<ssweeny> sfeole, yeah i found it, thanks
<ssweeny> sfeole, did this just start failing on trusty or was it always like this?
<sfeole> ssweeny: is was failing before the transition to trusty
<ssweeny> ok
<Roger__> hi
<Roger__> I recently downloaded facebook ubuntutouch app
<Roger__> I'm trying to compile and get this error
<Roger__> "/ubuntu-facebook-app/ubuntu-facebook-app.qml:74 ToolbarActions is not a type"
<Roger__> I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 with latest SDK
<fishscene> I'm having issues flashing to Nexus 7 2012 (grouper). I'm now attempting to flash the google factory image so I can start all over again. However, it seems fastboot is having issues detecting that my Nexus 7 is plugged in.
<fishscene> Any ideas?
<ssweeny> plars, is there any way to get the contents of the phone file sysatem after a test is run? or is it all wiped immediately?
<ssweeny> plars, specifically i mean the contents of the device jenkins is using
<plars> ssweeny: the entire contents?
<ssweeny> plars, well i really just want one file
<plars> ssweeny: it would be easier to just run it locally
<plars> ssweeny: which file?
<ssweeny> plars, /home/phablet/.local/share/webbrowser-app/bookmarks.sqlite
<plars> ssweeny: I can get it for you, but you want it from when it failed right?
<ssweeny> plars, something is happening to that file in jenkins but not on my phone
<ssweeny> plars, right
<SonikkuAmerica> Would there be a compatibility issue with building a UTouch port based on the CM 10.2 codebase available from GitHub?
<ssweeny> plars, actually the latest version of that file should be fine since we're just not running that test now. i bet whatever is going wrong is still doing so
<ssweeny> plars, /custom/home/.local/share/webbrowser-app/bookmarks.sqlite would be nice too for comparison
<plars> ssweeny: they look to be the same size
<plars> ssweeny: # cmp bookmarks.sqlite bookmarks.sqlite.custom
<plars> bookmarks.sqlite bookmarks.sqlite.custom differ: char 28, line 1
<ssweeny> plars, interesting
<ssweeny> plars, can you send me those files?
<plars> ssweeny: or I can send you the contents
<plars> ssweeny: the one in the /custom dir has a few entries in it
<plars> ssweeny: the one in the phablet home dir has nothing in it
<ssweeny> aha
<ssweeny> ok that's what i suspected
<ssweeny> but how can that happen? the customization just does a simple copy
<plars> ssweeny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6302897/
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: fyi, uploaded #/dev/sdb4      none            swap    sw              0       0
<jdstrand> UUID=e11c0705-5aee-479a-b898-271f95012ffd       none            swap    sw              0       0
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> that is not what I upload
<jdstrand> uploaded*
<jdstrand> alex-abreu: uploaded apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.0.42 for cordova
<plars> root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet/.local/share/webbrowser-app# sqlite3 bookmarks.sqlite
<plars> sqlite> select * from bookmarks;
<plars> <nothing>
<ssweeny> plars, ok the one in /custom looks right
<plars> ssweeny: is something overriding it somewhere?
<ssweeny> plars, i can't think of how
<SonikkuAmerica> Would there be a compatibility issue with building a UTouch port based on the CM 10.2 codebase available from GitHub?
<ssweeny> it's not wiping $HOME or anything because the other tests pass
<ssweeny> plars, you said ours is the first test that runs?
<plars> ssweeny: yes
<plars> ssweeny: but other things, including the webbrowser test, ran since then
<plars> ssweeny: so could be that maybe something later did it
<ssweeny> plars, well an empty db would explain our test failure
<ssweeny> plars, the test grabs the first row and compares the keys
<fishscene> I fixed my flashing issue. Turns out I had to manually run the fastboot commands instead of running them in the script provided by Google. It doesn't make sense at all because the script is exactly what I manually typed in, but it worked.
<SonikkuAmerica> !paste | plars
<ubot5> plars: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rangergord> Anyone know how many months I'd have to wait on Ubuntu Touch, as a casual consumer, if the only "apps" I care about are: Email, Maps/Navigation, Skype, Web browser, and Youtube?
<rangergord> just trying to get an idea
<SonikkuAmerica> rangergord: First stable release maybe?
<fishscene> Ubuntu-Touch won't be ready until at least the 14.04 release for general consumer use… and so far, I haven't heard *any* word on a maps/navigation app. Browser is already present. I dunno about E-mail status.
<SonikkuAmerica> rangergord: At least you can navigate to Google Maps or a similar service via the browser
<fishscene> I have a nasty screen flicker problem on my Nexus 7, so I'm unable to investigate much as to the status of apps.
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, great thx
<rangergord> OK, so 6 more months...
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, so available in the next image ?
<rangergord> SonikkuAmerica: didn't the first stable release come out last week? Wikipedia says "Latest stable version: 1.0"
<SonikkuAmerica> fishscene: I'm building for 2013 Nexus 7, but don't plan on staying long to maintain it if it works
<rangergord> that's why I thought to ask
<SonikkuAmerica> rangergord: Yes, if you have a Nexus 4 or GNexus
<rangergord> I do, N4
<rangergord> but email is my primary method of communication, I'll wait for something that gives me notifications
<rangergord> I can wait another few months
<SonikkuAmerica> rangergord: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<rangergord> SonikkuAmerica: I was already there, but I'll wait as fish suggested for 14.04
<rangergord> I rely too much on email and navigation in everyday life
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah
<rangergord> here's hoping UT is a success
<joobz> hey guys.. thinking about throwing ubuntu on my HTC One X.. is there a post that shows what will and wont work if i do that?
<joobz> last I looked at this about 6 months ago, there were a few features that wouldnt work so i held off
<fishscene> joobz: Check out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices. Note that ubuntu-touch is still a work-in-progress.
<joobz> fishscene, yea I bumped into that
<joobz> does it have activesync?
<joobz> didnt say on that page
<joobz> i just really need phone, contacts, calendars and activesync to wokr
<fishscene> Yea, I really don't recommend using Ubuntu-Touch if you *need* something to work. Although phone, contacts, and calendar are partially working, by no means are they complete. I don't even know what activesync is - I haven't heard it mentioned in anything related to Ubuntu-Touch.
<joobz> ahh ok
<joobz> thanks fishscene
<joobz> activesync is integration to microsoft exchange for email/contacts/calendars
<fishscene> joobz: Ah ok.
<cwayne> hm, i can't seem to scroll horizontally in the webbrowser-app
<cwayne> weird
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-26
<combatmonk> Yo.
<combatmonk> Anyone around?
<combatmonk> Got Ubuntu flashed on my Nexus 4
<combatmonk> [:)
<combatmonk> Anyone know how to do more than go to the Web, use FB, etc?
<combatmonk> Looks like I figured it out.
<combatmonk>  No help from you all.
<combatmonk> What gives, are you all zombies?
<combatmonk> Hello?
<combatmonk> calling all buntu phone heads1
<combatmonk> Are you kidding me, Friday night in Silicon Valley and no hackers online.
<combatmonk> A sad sad day for buntu'
<combatmonk> Sigh, guess I will have to go to Google Hangouts.
<combatmonk> Anyone around?
<combatmonk> Installed Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 4 today.
<RobbyF> cool
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch for motorola razr | http://askubuntu.com/q/366015
<successus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<successus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/umts_spyder
<Ojzcroc> I have a problem: When I try and install apps from the suggested apps section, they won't install. Does anyone else have this problem, or it's solution?
<ogra_> Ojzcroc, can you describe "they wont install" a little more ? and also what device is this
<Ojzcroc> I use a nexus 4. When I click an app, and click install, it freezes, and then closes. I go looking in the installed apps section, and the app isn't there. I checked some log files, and I think that the packages may download, but they don't install, and I don't know where they go, or how to install them.
<ogra_> hmm, this works fine here, are you connected and is your ubuntu one account set up ?
<ogra_> for me it shows a progress bar after ~5sec after tapping "install"
<ogra_> also which image are you on (look  in the system settings "about this device")
<Ninija> good morning, enyone may help me to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 7? I've an error "device not found" but my device is connected to pc...
<Ninija> jwr66y
<ogra_> hmm, somenoe should update his password
<Ojzcroc> ogra_: I'm using 13.10 r100; I'll check my ubuntu one
<ogra_> Ojzcroc, well, with that image it definitely works, if your U1 is not set up it should ask you to go to the account setup though
<ogra_> Ojzcroc, are you connected via WLAN ? it might indeed be very slow on 2G for example
<Ojzcroc> ogra_: wlan
<ogra_> hmm, then i dont really se a reason why it should not work
<ogra_> image 100 was pertty heavily tested since that was the saucy release image
<Ojzcroc> Maybe something's wrong with my ubuntu one
<Ojzcroc> I'll check
<Ojzcroc> ogra_: thanks, it worked.
<ogra_> great !
<AskUbuntu> How do I upgrade my Ubuntu Touch Preview to Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/366176
<Elleo> jdstrand: hi, a chap in #ubuntu-app-devel suggested you might be the best person to ask about the correct way to get hold of a writable path for ubuntu touch apps? (it's getting passed along to libspotify which is closed source, so it has to be a path rather than an sqlite db or similar)
<nik90> popey, mhall119: spotify app in development ^^ Needs helps with app confinement rules
<Elleo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErscrflfQKI <-- is a little video of it running on a desktop machine
<shawnsol> hmm. trying in install ubuntu touch on nexus 7. flashed system, boot, and recovery to my device while it was in the bootloader.  I can't use adb because the device isn't' connected (it's in bootloader still). starting recovery mode from the device freezes :(
<shawnsol> ah, i've downloaded outdated img. we'll try the latest.
<shawnsol> and the device still won't boot into recovery mode.
<shawnsol> oh damnit "We currently do not support the newer '2013' Nexus 7."
<yahoo> ogra, is 101 out ?
<yahoo>  ogra_, is 101 out ?
<nashwan> Hey guys. Can somebody tell me if (and how) it is possible to update ubuntu-phone (trusty) without wiping userdata?
<nashwan> nobody? Maybe a hint where I can read it by myself?
<yahoo> hello
<yahoo> hello
<AskUbuntu> Is it possible to update Ubuntu-phone dailys without wiping userdata? | http://askubuntu.com/q/366332
<Vyom> Hello everyone
<Yakushima> Vyom, hi
<Vyom> I have been researching over installing Ubuntu touch on me new N7 for hours now.. and only now came to know that Grouper/Manta/Mako are codenames :P
<Vyom> Thanks to that spreadsheet link in topic.
<Vyom> Could have helped, if they have simply named it like, N7, N4, N10 etc.... -_-
<Vyom> So things in N7, are either Perfect or Broken... xD
<Vyom> can anyone recommend which to use for flashing on N7.. trusty or saucy?
<Vyom2> <Vyom>can anyone recommend which to use for flashing on N7.. trusty or saucy?
<Vyom2> <Vyom>since, I dont know which channel is "trusty".
<Vyom2> Yakushima can you help?
<Yakushima> i not need of help
<popey> Vyom2: trusty, and disable mir
<Vyom2> ok
<Vyom2> mir?
<popey> adb shell
<popey> rm /home/phablet/.display-mir
<popey> adb reboot
<Vyom2> ok
<popey> it will no longer use mir, but surfaceflinger which currently works better on Nexus 7
<Vyom2> Btw... I am dual booting
<Vyom2> using MultiROM
<popey> Vyom2: updated the spreadsheet, adding the codenames as per your suggestion
<popey> I can't help with that. I never test multiboot
<Vyom2> yea.. I am experimenting.
<popey> have fun
<Vyom2> And btw.. I didn't meant naming convention in your spreadsheet, but on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Vyom2> :P
<popey> oh
<Vyom2> nvm.. it mentioned that ._.
<Vyom2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Vyom2> ^^ THat page
<Vyom2> doesn't mention.. that manta... and grouper was N7.. :P
<popey> yes, it does
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<ogra_> the supported devices are autodetected by phablet-flash
<ogra_> so you dont need to know their name
<Vyom2> Anyway, if I successfully dual boot I will post a guide
<Vyom2> ogra_: I am not using phablet-flash.. but manually installing by downloading the zips
<popey> my friend mark did
<popey> http://barrenfrozenwasteland.com/2013/03/dual-booting-android-and-ubuntu-touch-on-the-nexus-7/
<ogra_> popey, with a propser image or a cdimage zip ?
<ogra_> *proper even
 * ogra_ uploads two more games and a dict.cc app to the store
<ogra_> it is halloween soon ... we need a proper game for that ;)
<popey> ogra_: a while back
<ogra_> ah, so most likely the old cdimage zips then
<Vyom> "Hang phone out of a window for a while. It *does* work though, honest!", good sense of humor xD
<Vyom> I guess, Ubuntu Touch is the most perfect for N4 as of now.. so my investment in N5 would make more sense in future :D
<popey> \o/ approved stuff
<ogra_> whee !
<popey> i dont check it obsessively, so feel free to ping me to review and approve stuff ogra_
<ogra_> popey, btw, uploading arch all click packages didnt work for the last two days here ... HTTP 400 errors (i tried from several machines)
<ogra_> seems to work again today
<popey> someone else said that
<popey> on G+ iirc
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, it is fine again
<popey> i was afk so didnt know what that was all about
<popey> cool
<ogra_> smelled a bit like some backend being broken or some such
<winb> topic should be updated with http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<winb> or ?
<panande> hi
<panande> my installation stopped at downloading "boot.img" at least thats what it seems like
<panande> the screen is there since an hour!
<fishscene> did it stop during the download?
<panande> I cant really tell...
<fishscene> Bummer. Might have to start over again :S
<panande> So the screen turned black sever times because I idled :/
<panande> *several
<fishscene> I've had some issues flashing my Nexus 7 2012 yesterday. I had to manually run some commands because running those same commands in a script (as instructed on the install instructions) resulted in no-error, no status unexplained halts, similar to what you might be seeing.
<panande> ok
<fishscene> What step are you on?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<panande> But I also have to admit, that Im a complete Ubuntu noob :D So I dont really get what to do without a detailed instruction...
<panande>  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<panande> so basically the last one
<fishscene> What device are you flashing?
<panande> A nexus 7 2012
<panande> wifi 32gb
<fishscene> I have the same, but 16GB. Yea, I had to start the whole process over from scratch.
<panande> ok could you tell me what to do?
<panande> as I said I have no experience with ubuntu
<panande> or linux in common except from android
<fishscene> Not a problem.
<panande> OK so first I have to abort the old process... just close the terminal?
<fishscene> Yes.
<fishscene> Go to the part on the website where it is titled "Restoring Android". If you run into trouble with "./flash-all.sh". Just open that file in a text editor and manually type those commands into a terminal. Let me know if you have any issues or need further explanation.
<panande> ok
<panande> command not found wtf?
<fishscene> Which command?
<panande> sudo ./flash-all.sh
<fishscene> Did you CD into the directory of the extracted zip?
<fishscene> cd = change directory
<panande> well how? I have the factory image...
<fishscene> Oh. I forgot to mention. "Factory Image for Nexus 7 (Wi-Fi)", Android 4.3 image doesn't work for me. I have to use 4.2.2
<panande> ok
<fishscene> Once you download the image (it's a zip file), You need to extract the zip file and in the terminal, navigate to the extracted folder.
<panande> ok
<panande> Alright Im downloading 4.2.2 factory image right now
<fishscene> Sounds good.
<panande> ahhh fuck Im an idiot :D I downloaded the FI on windows 8.1 instead of my ubuntu VM
<fishscene> lol. No worries. I have some time to kill while I work on a script.
<panande> ok :D and also thanks for helping me ^^
<panande> k its ready
<panande> OK I extracted it to my Documents folder
<fishscene> Feel free to run through the steps and report back if there's an issue or you don't know how to proceed.
<panande> you said something about changing the CD
<panande> how do I do that?
<fishscene> cd is the command used in terminal to navigate into directories (folders)
<fishscene> cd = "change directory"
<panande> ok
<fishscene> "cd ~/Documents" should get you into your documents folder. ~ = "your home folder".
<panande> ok
<panande> Ok Im in
<panande> aaaand it says device not found... great
<panande> It worked before that -.-
<fishscene> Standby...
<panande> K it worked
<panande> no such file or directory
<fishscene> Did you "cd" into the extracted zip directory?
<panande> yep
<fishscene> and you typed "./flash-all.sh" ?
<panande> yes
<panande> so it says lorin@ubuntu:~/Documents$
<panande> but there is still the nakasi... folder
<fishscene> cd into the nakasi folder.
<fishscene> While you're typing that horrid folder name, you can press tab to auto-complete.
<panande> I tried with cd ~/Documents/nakasi-jdq39
<panande> was that the wrong command?
<fishscene> err… nvm. It's not as bad as the zip file itself :P
<fishscene> That's perfect
<panande> whatever I just copied the files out of the folder and now it works ^^
<fishscene> You can type "ls" (with a lower-case L) to see the contents of the folder to verify that "flash-all.sh" is present
<panande> archive does not contain 'boot.sig'
<fishscene> Did it continue anyway?
<panande> nope it stopped
<fishscene> I'm going to flash my N7 to see if I get the same error.
<fishscene> I got the same error, but it continued anyway
<panande> hmh
<fishscene> Did you cancel (ctrl-c)? or is it just paused at the "boot.sig" error?
<buraker|2> Hi. Is it possible to install ubuntu touch onto phone under debian?
<panande> I just closed the terminal
<belkinsa> Has anyone tired to put Ubuntu Touch on a HTC EVO LTE?  I tried to do from XDA forums but it's failing for me.  And I know that the developer stopped developing it.
<panande> my n7 just said Boot failed, so Im currently reinstalling the FI through the nexus root  toolkit
<fishscene> panande: Try again, but just let it sit for a while and see what happens.
<fishscene> You can boot into recovery mode and flash Android on again.
<panande> ok
<panande> I cant get into recovery...
<panande> I hope I didnt bricked it now,,,
<fishscene> Let's assume you didn't and see if we can get through this. Do you know how to boot into recovery mode?
<panande> I know but it wont let me
<panande> It just says booting failed
<panande> I hope the NRT settles that for me
<fishscene> NRT=?
<panande> nexus root toolkit
<fishscene> oh. Just found it.
<gignfr> bonjour  a tous
<panande> great
<panande> now my tablet isnt responding anymoire
<fishscene> panande: Nothing on the screen?
<panande> phew now its booting again
<belkinsa> does anyone know where this folder sits: android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/ if it's a real one?
<fishscene> ok. If it ever seems to completely die, you can disconnect the batter (I've had to do that a few times). I just used my fingernails on the top of the device to pull off the back cover.
<panande> ok
<belkinsa> Nevermind, found it.
<panande> ok I set it up again with 4.2.2
<panande> btw how can I activate german for my ubuntu? I already installed it but somehow my system is still in english
<panande> now it worked
<fishscene> The flash or the system language?
<panande> God I hate ubuntu, but it all works so fine!!!!!!!!!!!! and looks great
<fishscene> lol.
<fishscene> Language: System Settings > Language support. You can change the order of language preferences there. Try dragging "German" to the top. Maybe change your regional format too. Then click "apply system wide". You may have to log off and on (or reboot) to get the language working.
<panande> Ok so changing the keyboard layout didnt work either
<panande> at the first time
<panande> but as everything seems to be working at the second try here with ubuntu...
<panande> And I was right
<panande> now the keyboard layout is normal
<panande> Ok Im redoing the whole process now
<panande> and its again where it stopped the last time downloading 'boot.img'...
<fishscene> let it sit for a bit
<panande> yeah the last time I waited over an hour :D
<panande> how long should that step take normally?
<fishscene> What was the last command you ran?
<panande>  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<fishscene> It can take a while to transfer it to your device. Usually the Whole process for me takes about an hour.
<panande> but the whole process and not just that boot.img
<fishscene> But I'm not sure if that's because I'm running Ubuntu in a VM or if the whole process (including downloading and running a full flash) really does take 1 hour.
<panande> Im also running it in a VM
<panande> it still says downloading boot img
<fishscene> I'll start my flash now and see if I beat you.
<panande> OK I really need some sleep now or Ill pass out...
<fishscene> TTYL mate… and good luck!
<fishscene> …dang I'm slow.
<tinti> hi is any nexus7 dev there?
<wilee-nilee> tinti, here on this channel, hardly.
<tinti> I mean for ubuntu touch sorry
<tinti> I am trying to get the calibration file for the touch screen in ubuntu touch
<wilee-nilee> tinti, Ah, details are important, try to layout the context and issues if someone knows they will probably help.
<wilee-nilee> I have a nexus 7, but run android at this time, I have never had to mess with that area though.
<tinti> wilee-nilee: thanks. well I am trying to make Qt embedded work on Nexus 7. Everything is fine except for the touches, I know that this may be out of scope here but I was wondering how it was configured for xinput
<tinti> wilee-nilee: I tried to convince my boss to use android but he did not want :P
<wilee-nilee> sounds like a pointless task convincing an employer, you might try some volunteer work it's much more satisfying, and consider self employment, freed me.
<bray90820> Am i right that ubuntu has some driver errors on the original nexus 7
<tinti> did it?
<tinti> wilee-nilee: I do work for free at llvmlinux
<tinti> but this is a captalist world and unfortunately I need money to live ... :(
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-27
<wilee-nilee> tinti, cool, volunteering is a good thing, I have found self employment just more empowering and a release from others control a nice change. Gotta find an area that satisfies income and needs is all.
<tinti> :)
<tinti> I hope in get a job at llvm/clang, android or linuxkernel some day :)
<wilee-nilee> I never have had a family to support so that heps, so my experience is a little out of the norm.
<wilee-nilee> helps*
<tinti> wilee-nilee: family may hold you back but I love mine :)
<wilee-nilee> tinti, I like the idea of family, just never had a functional one to mirror, lol.
<tinti> try simpsons lol
<tinti> it is pretty much my family lol
<tinti> we are very fun and dump sometimes
<wilee-nilee> yeah, did you see that the woman who does the Miss Krabappel passed away, a hilarious character, and the woman who did the voice a great actress. http://laist.com/2013/10/26/simpsons_best_krabappel_episodes.php
<tinti> Have you seen the one that does Moe's
<tinti> it is exactly opposite of the character
<wilee-nilee> link? I'm not sure what you mean
<tinti> noo
<tinti> so said :(
<tinti> It is pretty fun she and skinner
<wilee-nilee> very funny show I don;t watch much anymore but have see all them mostly
<wilee-nilee> ah
<tinti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMOQnJ-SLHI
<wilee-nilee> I k like futurama even more
<tinti> my gf told wow moes voicer is handsome
<tinti> kk
<tinti> I would love to work some they as voicer
<tinti> futurama is good but is a bit more difficult to get the jokes
<tinti> But I loved the one which Bender was recursively splitting into two and they said that the math series does not converge and they are %$%#
<wilee-nilee> yeah, that is a funny link of the actors doing the characters
<Guenter> Hello all! I was hoping to get some support on installing UTouch. I have a Nexus 4 from T-Mobile, that came with 4.3. I followed the guide fully. It gets to the point where it actually flashes UTocuh, and then it reports, along the lines of, it took too long or there was errors. I tried flashing everything manually, and when I did that, it said it worked, but it just won't boot
<Guenter> any ideas?
<Guenter> i feel i did everything right, and tried doing it manually too
<Elleo> Guenter: can't offer much insight, however did you try booting after the first attempt with the timeout? I received the same error when flashing, but after restarting it booted successfully
<Guenter> @ellio I tried. Let it boot for a while
<Guenter> thank you though
<thatguy> I have kind of a odd ball question for someone who might know more than me. is this a "full port" of ubuntu, as in a i have access to all the packages, or only packages that have been compiled for the mobile processor ?
<crowell> thatguy: X stuff isn't ported
<thatguy> thats pretty much EXACTLY where i was going. i've been fooling around with X11 forwarding, and thought it would be a pretty neat project to have something i could remote into and launch apps from. but that pretty much nips it right in the butt.
<thatguy> and the new display server ... the name escapes me right now, but it doesnt support any of the legacy features like X forwarding im assuming.
<crowell> mir?
<crowell> I don't know anything about it
<crowell> 13.10 still uses X though
<thatguy> yea me ether lol, i know its what is driving the display server on the phone (or at least thats what my understanding is)
<thatguy> my hope was to use it as a some what secure server.
<thatguy> i would keep any super secret squirrel stuff in a random encrypted file, and i could ssh into the phone and open it remotely. but if it wont let me forward X that limits me quite a bit.
<mhall119> thatguy: yes you need to have code compiled for the CPU on the phone in order to run it on the phone
<mhall119> thatguy: you can, in theory, run X11 apps on the phone with them being forwarded over SSH to your desktop's X server
<mhall119> I've never tried it though
<mhall119> though if you just want the files...you can do that over adb or ssh, you don't need to run something on the phone
<genii> I would think most people would want to work it the opposite direction, run X apps from a laptop or desktop on the phone
 * mhall119 wouldn't want to run a desktop app on a 4" touch screen
<genii> I find the idea intriguing now.
 * belkinsa is one who wants to run desktop apps on a phone or a tablet
<belkinsa> Well, some of them.
<Vyom> That frustrating moment, when adb fails to push a 400 MB file (trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip) and also PC fails to detect the device as MTP device ._.
<Vyom> Its then when I wonder, why there is no a simple USB Mass storage mode in N7
<Vyom> So my attempt to start Ubuntu after dual booting was a failure. Anybody know the reason? http://i.minus.com/iYRohteQC3FTQ.jpg
<neo__> can anyone tell me how long this step is suppose to take? "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes."
<Ojzcroc> If I have a .qml file for an app, how do I put it on my phone and run it?
<Vyom> dang forgot to flash kernal... doh
<genii> neo__: On my Nexus 4, I thought it was stuck for a long time, had to hit the power button on the phone for it to continue, the usb port went into suspend on me. Shouldn't take more than maybe half-hour though.
<neo__> genii:  Thank You! thought the file was just to big for a few minutes. Got it going now. :)
<genii> neo__: Cool.
<Vyom> so succeded in dual booting Ubuntu on N7..
<Vyom> :D
<Vyom> But, crashed after 5 min of using it :P
<Vyom> But Ubuntu Touch is going in right direction!
<Vyom> Anybody else for whom, screen starts to flicker mostly after I swipe Unity bar from left?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Phone support for my device | http://askubuntu.com/q/366530
<belkinsa> Check XDA Developers for the port you want
<thatguy> mhall119: thank you for the info, i just got back home, haven't really had the free time to play with the new ubuntu-touch very much. so its all questions and little keyboard time to test.
<Vyom> thansen: I am encountering freeze after 5 min of usage of while swiping unity bar from left. :P
<thatguy> Vyom: my understanding is the system isn't very good at managing memory. did you have many apps opened in the background?
<Vyom> Nopes. But I do have it installed as dual OS with Android.
<thatguy> i'm new to embedded systems. i dont even want to grasp how you managed that. i've just started feeling confident on flashing my phone lol
<Vyom> It happened again. Screen flashed and then freeze, just as I swipe unity bar from left :(
<Vyom> thansen: dual booting is easy, if you know how to do it. ;)
<Vyom> Thanks to TWRP MultiROM recovery
<thatguy> well sadly im using my old nexus (toro) as a toy to test this stuff out, so my radio isnt there. and its slow anyways.
<thatguy> so from what i read ubuntu-touch was a legit full on desktop os, with a slimed down UI for the phone. the more i learn, the more it seems like this is just a android port/skin. truth?
<Vyom> Dunno. I am trying it on Tablet. N7.
<thatguy> well sir, happy hacking. i shall be going to bed,
 * thatguy falls asleep on the keyboard 
 * Vyom wish thatguy doesn't roll side to side on kb, as if he were on bed.
<matheo> hello
<matheo> nexus s crespo can i install ubuntu touch
<user82> has anything changed about whatsapp? or still no good news
<popey> user82: nope
<user82> ok. thanks for the info popey. too bad, whatsapp is a big deal for mobile devices
<popey> user82: well, someone could certainly make a whatsapp app and stick it in the store
<Elleo> porting openwhatsapp from meego would probably be a good start
<Elleo> not that I'm volunteering
<panande> hi. Im stuck with downloading boot.img while trying to install ubuntu touch
<panande> yesterday I waited over an hour twice but nothing happened
<fk_lx> Take part in anonymous survey about past and current cooperation between companies and communities in open source mobile Linux projects (all questions are optional):
<fk_lx> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kHw7TFOlWTSyDDmNP0fPPuAt8zpCvRbbLsmX1Mqdmec/viewform
<AskUbuntu> Installation on HTC EVO 4G LTE | http://askubuntu.com/q/366723
<AskUbuntu> What is the todays best tablet vs laptop to run ubuntu 13.10? | http://askubuntu.com/q/366726
<AskUbuntu> Getting Ubuntu on my Phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/366817
<Vyom> Phew. Done posting my experience of installing Ubuntu Touch on N7 :D
<Vyom> To anyone instrested: http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/178938-nexus-7-thread-rooting-dual-booting-ubuntu-touch-10-steps.html
<Vyom> Thanks to those who answered a few of my queries yesterday. Or just being with me ;)
<Vyom> To hell.. thanks to those also who were silent spectators! XD
<RobbyF> your welcome
<Vyom> ^_^
<Kali-Linux> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung Galaxy Nexus by following the steps on the Ubuntu site. When I run the command "sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot" I get a return message saying "Couldn't find package phablet-tools" Can anyone provide help? I'd greatly appreciate it.
<genii> Kali-Linux: Did you run the sudo apt-get update ..first, to grab the new list after adding the PPA?
<demirbas> merhaba
<demirbas> one x için ubuntu touch kurulumu nasıldır
<Shashank> hi
<Shashank> just started proting image in my nexus 4
<Shashank> want to know how much time it take to flush image in it ?
<John______> Question, will Ubuntu Touch install on a samsung omnia HD gt-i8910?
<iBotPeaches> John______: check the wiki, its not an officially supported device thats for sure
<John______> =) no action then =)
<hibyprime> I'm attempting figure out how to do this.  I've found some slightly unrelated guides online, but I think I can make it work.  I have an LG Optimus G which is capable of booting nexus 4 roms with some changes, as far as I can tell they essentially just patch the nexus 4 kernel and thats it.  If I attempt to apply the patches to ubuntu touch am I likely to break everything? or does this sound like it would work
<hibyprime> sounds like it'll work in my head
<fabian___> hi all, can i ask a question about tf101 root process (always device run android) and (pc with kubuntu remain "waiting for device"), dont understand what to do next
<Noskcaj10> hibyprime, Try
<hibyprime> That's what I am going to do, just wanted to see if anyone would say "NO DONT DO THAT!"
<fabian___> i have transformer 101, android 4.03 on it and kubuntu 13.10 in the pc
<w-flo> fabian___, tf101 is not supported by ubuntu touch AFAIK. it's listed as "Work in progress" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<fabian___> w-flo, thanks i will read it, anyway, i saw in some youtube videos ubuntu runing in tf101 (tha means not touch os?)
<w-flo> fabian___, do you still have the link to those videos? maybe the guy who is working on tf101 support posted a youtube vid :)
<fabian___> w-flo, could u check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUkCScxGUm8 , to understand were im wrong (eng is not my mother tonge)
<w-flo> fabian___, that video is older than Ubuntu Touch actually :) it's just standard ubuntu like you suspected
<w-flo> (not sure if it's really older, but it's definitely older than *public* Ubuntu Touch)
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<w-flo> fabian___, back then canonical used the "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" as a small-screen desktop environment... that's why it looks a little strange and not like Ubuntu looks today
<fabian___> w-flo, ok thanks for your advice, new question: can i boot ubuntu (or kubuntu) from usb in a Tf101, is that possible?
<w-flo> fabian___, tough question! :) I don't know. I don't even know what kind of hardware the tf101 has.. Maybe check a forum for that device, like XDA developers?
<fabian___> w-flo, realy thanks for your advice, i will move to those forums
<w-flo> fabian___, good luck :) maybe guys on #ubuntu can help, too.. this IRC channel is more about Ubuntu Touch
<fabian___> w-flo, thanks im reading xda forums now, may be lator i could be back
<iancormac> Hey all. So I'm trying to look into building Ubuntu Touch for my Nexus 7 flo. Is the hold-up right now that there is no cyanogenmod stable for Nexus 7 flo?
<peratan> hello any body help me to install ubuntu Touch  to mobile android" Lenovo A390"
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-20
<lotuspsychje> i cant get any updates on my n7 on devel anymore
<lotuspsychje> they show in list, but dont start to download
<vitimiti> Hi
<elopio> dobey: ping. Is there a way to get the user's pictures directory with python dirspec?
<mhall119|vacatio> kenvandine: btw, just because I'm not at the sprint doesn't mean I won't be asking you about a background images package hook for click :)
 * kenvandine ignores mhall119|vacatio
<kenvandine> :-D
<mhall119|vacatio> lol
<renatonolo> how to install ubuntu touch on Microsoft Surface RT?
<renatonolo> have any script
<renatonolo> ?
<dobey> elopio: no. never got around to adding the userdirs stuff
<elopio> dobey: I'm calling xdg-user-dir PICTURES with subprocess. That works.
<dobey> elopio: can you decipher the logs in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/3495/ for me? i don't understand why it's failing
<elopio> let me see
<kenvandine> jgdx, are you at the sprint?
<jgdx> kenvandine, nyet
<kenvandine> coming?
<jgdx> kenvandine, sadly no
<kenvandine> bummer, ok :)
<jgdx> How's the weather?
<kenvandine> nice
<jgdx> *shakes fist*
<kenvandine> although we have no windows :)
<jgdx> speaking of windows, I really want to mock the QDBusMenu stuff.
<jgdx> if we want to increase testability in USS, we need to either mock it or do something else wrt to testing or getting to those menus.
<ogra_> ricmm, bug 1379296]
<ubot5> bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379296
<ogra_> Saviq, where are you ?
<elopio> dobey:
<elopio> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: Ran 0 tests in 0.358s
<elopio> it's not finding any tests. That usually happens when you install them as py3 and try to run them with py2, or the other way around.
<Saviq> ogra_, coming up now
<Saviq> ogra_, we're downstairs  normally, going to Beverly now though
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> di you have tvoss near you too ?
<ogra_> lool, so why does my phone tell me reliable that i am in the hotel in oakland ?
<dobey> ogra_: probably because of the wifi AP being the same as the one you connected to in oakland, and it thinks it is there
<dobey> elopio: ah, ok
<ogra_> dobey, my phone was never in oakland ;)
<ogra_> (my ubuntu phone)
<dobey> ogra_: well, i guess someone ended up getting the AP registered as being in oakland, on whatever service it's being resolved through :)
<ogra_> right ... there is some bug somewhere iin the stack
<dobey> ogra_: maybe someone with a nokia n9 did so when there :)
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<hevans> I'm back, if anyone has any answers to my above questions let me know.
<Mirv> pitti: do you know why autopkgtests on utopic seem to somehow stuck? kenvandine is asking.
<Mirv> they claim test in progress, but the private jenkins instance says nothing is running.
<Mirv> and this is since Friday
<elopio> tedg: do you know why the package xdg-user-dirs is not available on the phone?
<elopio> or alternatively, how can I get the pictures directory?
<lool> ogra_: are you sure this isn't geoip based?
<ogra_> lool, no idea, if i tap on "my location" in g-maps it immediately dumps me into oakland
<lool> ogra_: the other possible explanation is when you have more than one mac address that moved between places that you see around you
<lool> ogra_: possible that we moved a couple of routers from oakland to here and that they are still marked in oakland
<ogra_> it is pretty surely caching the location somewhere
<lool> ogra_: the known wifis are cached
<lool> lol, everyone is from https://www.facebook.com/n/?arnaud.bordet%2Fposts%2F10204168543226328&comment_id=10204208301180252&offset=0&total_comments=20&aref=8076276&medium=email&mid=aaea9a0G5af4b7816fd2G7b3bf4G5bG8518
<ogra_> lool, well, my phone definitely doesnt have cached wifi for oakland ... it was never there ...
<lool> ups
<lool> everyone is from confernece/canonical/session
<ogra_> so it must be in the db somehow
<lool> ogra_: no, they might have scanned these wifis in oakland
<hevans> There seems to be a problem with the manifests file in ubuntu touch builds .repo package does anyone here know anything about this?
<lool> ogra_: either from other platforms (say android phones running it)
<lool> ogra_: or from cars scanning streets
<ogra_> hmm
<lool> ogra_: so say wifi ap 1 and ap 2 were visible in oakland and got stored in HERE servers
<lool> ogra_: now your phone seems them here, their server side will say that these are in oakland
<ogra_> well, is there a way to force a refresh ?
<ogra_> (of the here db)
<ogra_> or report wrong locations like this one
<lool> ogra_: not that I know of, but given it's the second time I'm being ask in some days, I think we ought to question that
<lool> ogra_: one question is: are you attached to gsm?
<ogra_> yep, i am
<lool> ogra_: I know they have a wifi blacklist, but it's their private data
<ogra_> i have a roaming icon in the panel ... though inside the hotel i am indeed on wifi only
<elopio> bzoltan: running the tests now. Hopefully, now that we are all together, we will find out who break them and how to prevent them, before making any more releases.
<elopio> but if it takes too long, we can talk to the landing and QA teams to make an exception. It will also cause a lot of problems if we are not able to land the toolkit soon.
<tbr> ogra_: get a gps fix, make sure that the phone sees the wifi APs
<tbr> ogra_: it will then after a while update (days, weeks)
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> so probably once the sprint is over ...
<ogra_> meaning next sprint we get washington as default location ... fun
<tbr> after a while it will start ignoring those
<ogra_> after 5-10 sprints then ? :)
<tbr> likely
<pitti> kenvandine, Mirv: "stuck"? Well, there haven't been (m)any uploads recently; are you looking at a particular test?
<kenvandine> pitti, ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> all the utopic silos that were published to proposed on friday are still migrating
<kenvandine> pitti, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts actually
<kenvandine> which is blocking ubuntu-system-settings
<hevans> Please could someone explain what is going on  here? I seem to only be getting half of any conversation.  Also there seem to be a lot of people here who are actual canonical staff.  Is this an appropriate channel for me to use?
<kenvandine> hevans, this is the place to talk about ubuntu touch development
<kenvandine> hevans, we welcome everyone :)
<lool> l
<kenvandine> s
<hevans> kenvandine, thanks I was interested in porting ubuntu touch and the guide seemed out of date.
<kenvandine> hevans, this is the right place
<kenvandine> hevans, but i don't really know about porting myself
<hevans> kenvandine, Thanks anyway, it's been so log since I last used irc I wasn't sure if anyone could even see the post.
<pitti> kenvandine, Mirv: ah yes, I see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html; that looks wrong
<pitti> I'll discuss this with jibel once he's back
<Mirv> pitti: thanks!
<kenvandine> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> cjwatson: so, time to squeeze debootstrap, distro-info, lintian etc. into utopic still? or all SRUs at this point?
 * pitti thinks we should at least to distro-info and debootstrap
<cjwatson> pitti: distro-info-data is on its way, and I'll upload debootstrap to Debian nowish
<pitti> cjwatson: great
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all guys!
<PaoloRotolo> Can someone explain me how to use mirscreencast please :)?
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ping
<ybon> ho do I update to latest mako image? If I run --channel devel, I've the #243
<ybon> but the 17/10 email talk about a #87 one
<popey> ybon: thats a different channel i think
<popey> ybon: ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels | grep rtm
<ybon> humm, rtm is the one who "bricked" my phone last time :(
<ybon> okay, let's try again :)
<ybon> worked :)
 * ybon can't wait to test new location service!
<mterry> sergiusens, I can't send MMS images on my mako/rtm/4 device -- I thought that was supported these days?
<kenvandine> pitti, i see you made those tests run, and they finished... but excuses still says testing in progress?  ideas?
<wavis> Anyone know how easy/hard/possible it is to run a javafx app on ubuntu touch?
<baud_> Hello. What is the current status of running non-Click applications in the Unity 8? If I install the Unity 8 14.10 beta on an x86_64 tablet, will I be able to use the same set of applications that I normally would, or will I be restricted to a subset?
<baud_> I'm aware of the in-progress GTK+ integration, and how adding that PPA will enable (unstable) use of those applications.
<baud_> But I'm also interested in knowing about Qt apps that don't target QML, or apps that are native to other desktop environments such as KDE.
<dobey> baud_: i don't know if qt4 apps will work or not. qt5 should be ok, but apps that expect windowed behavior might have issues, as everything is maximized under mir currently
<baud_> So, the fastest way to find out is to apt-get install what I want to test, test it, and submit bug reports as-needed? Where would these bugs even belong, seeing as it's such beta software?
<dobey> i'm not sure where the best place to file th bugs would be.
<pitti> kenvandine, Mirv: ack, all test runs are stalled; we have a theory, investigating
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<nerochiaro> rsalveti: ted told me you might be the person responsible for having a lot of messages scrolling on the stdout of any click app. like "libust[4379/4411]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)"
<rsalveti> nerochiaro: no, have nothing to do with that :-)
<rsalveti> nerochiaro: ping tvoss
<sergiusens> pitti: hey, where can I find you? I want to see if we can look into autopackage tests with a device constraint
<the_storm> guys I would like to know if otg is supported on nexus 4 ubuntu touch or not
<the_storm> !
<dobey> otg?
<popey> ot the go
<popey> means you can plug devices into it
<popey> like kb/mouse
<ogra_> popey, well, depends ... otg host means that ... otg client means you have USB storage exposed to a machine you plug in to
<popey> i usually assume people want to plug devices into n4,, the_storm is that what you want?
<the_storm> yeah I want to plug devices .. like .. usb drive .. another android device !
<ogra_> you could hack that ... by default the USB port is occupied by the gadget driver (for mtp and adb) ...
<popey> doesnt work here
<dobey> ah
<ogra_> you would have to disable the gadget driver and build otg ad module ... i think then modprobing it would make it work
<ogra_> a/ad/as/
<the_storm> ogra_ any tutorial or a point to start from ?? popey  what do you think of that ?
<ogra_> the_storm, well, i guess what i wrote above and google is the best tutorial there is atm ... you would be a pioneer doing that
<ogra_> (my babbling above is all theory... someone would need to prove it actualyl works )
<the_storm> ogra_,  I have been googling for two days but nothing there
<ogra_> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=enable+OTG+on+nexus4&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<pitti> sergiusens: I'm in the QA room; lobby level across the snack/coffee area, last room in the aisle
<pitti> sergiusens: (sorry, was working on OMGkittens thing)
<genii> That reminds me, I need to make more coffee
<sergiusens> pitti: on my way
<vitimiti> Hi
<sergiusens> pitti: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=blob;f=system-image-upgrader;h=cd2e5039f9a300c2e74cbb9d5b8bfab275da1909;hb=refs/heads/phablet-4.4.2_r1
<mterry> awe_, poke - you got time?
<awe_> sure
<mterry> awe_, alright, phone plugged in
<awe_> please pastebin the results from /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts
<mterry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8605909/
<mterry> awe_, ^
<awe_> so if you'll notice, there's no MMS parameters set in that context
<awe_> which is why it's failing
<awe_> lemme check the db
<awe_> mterry, one other thing... can you grep for the line "Provisioning for" in /var/log/syslog
<mterry> awe_, grep Provisioning /var/log/syslog gives nothing
<awe_> ok, so we need to force it to re-provision
<awe_> as root, run 'stop ofono'
<awe_> then cd /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI>
<awe_> where <IMSI> is a big string of numbers
<awe_> ( it's your subscriber ID )
<awe_> and once there, delete the file gprs
<awe_> then start ofono
<awe_> and look for the "Provisioning..." message again in syslog
<mterry> awe_, my ofono dir has both: 310260668735174/   310260668735174-3/
<mterry> awe_, do I know which to use?
<awe_> the one w/out the dash
<mterry> awe_, or just delete both I guess
<mterry> awe_, well...  I still didn't see the provisioning message (my phone also hasn't reconnected to network it says)
<mterry> awe_, but... I do have "MessageCenter = http://metropcs.mmsmvno.com/mms/wapenc" in my contexts now
<awe_> have you been updating this phone all along???
<awe_> and how long have you had the SIM?
<mterry> awe_, yeah, for like a year now
<ajalkane> Is there a way to detect when virtual keyboard is open or closed from QML?
<awe_> mterry, ok.  That's explains it.  You have old provisioning data, and probably never picked up the new data when we switched dbs
<mterry> awe_, humph, leaving early adopters like me behind  :)
<mterry> awe_, will test mms and confirm it all works like I expect
<awe_> k
<Chipaca> who's a good person to pester about qtcreator (wrt when starting a new project, it not liking my "kit")?
<mterry> awe_, OK it failed again.  Here is latest context: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8606162/
<mterry> no provisioning word in syslog
<awe_> IPv6
<awe_> stop ofono again
<awe_> this time edit the gprs file and change "ipv6" to "ip"
<awe_> known bug, affects only T-Mobile/MetroPCS atm
<husher> hi
<husher> ubuntu touch for xperia sp it's possible?
<MoPac> Hello. I'm hoping to understand whether there is a relationship between the completion of development for BQ/Meizu RTM Ubuntu Touch and its availability for other hardware. Is there any reason to expect a dam break in terms of Touch's portability as the images for BQ and Meizu get done?
<MoPac> Or is it a totally separate effort that doesn't really cross over into the question of running it on a Samsung or Sony or HTC handset?
<genii> MoPac: The second thing you said.
<MoPac> So, apart from the spotty status colors on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices , there's not really any way to speculate what phones might be able to run it in the future? (I have to replace my phone now, so it's an awkward moment)
<dholbach> Saviq, do you know where I can ddebs for rtm packages?
<dholbach> ^ or anyone else really
<dholbach> I can't find a matching unity8-dbgsym for 8.00+14.10.20141017-0ubuntu1
<dholbach> dandrader, ^ do you know by chance?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hey, seems there's a broken emulato; egl
<seb128> dholbach, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/pool/main/u/unity/
<dholbach> seb128, gracias
<seb128> dholbach, in fact not :/
<seb128> dholbach, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/pool/universe/u/unity8/ rather
<seb128> sorry
<rsalveti> sergiusens: x86 you mean?
<rsalveti> would need to give the latest a try
<rsalveti> sergiusens: rtm or utopic?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: rtm
<rsalveti> sergiusens: lemme see
<sergiusens> rsalveti: 14.09 and 14.09-proposed
<sergiusens> rsalveti: E/libEGL  ( 2056): eglMakeCurrent:775 error 3009 (EGL_BAD_MATCH)
<rsalveti> I think we always had that one
<dandrader|afk> dholbach, right, there no dbg package for unity8...
<tsdgeos> dholbach: so you can get the dbgsym pacakge from ddebs
<tsdgeos> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com utopic main restricted universe multiverse
<dholbach> tsdgeos, dandrader: yes, I was referring to -dbgsym
<tsdgeos> dholbach: yeah problem is ddebs i think always has only the last released version
<tsdgeos> and rtm is behind
<dholbach> right
<tsdgeos> so no dbgsym for it sadly :/
<dholbach> I installed them manually
<pitti> sergiusens: so devel (i. e. ubuntu) is still working with the emulator
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-21
<RegularGuy> hmm
<RegularGuy> morning
<vitimiti> Hi
<Mathisen> does it work to install ubuntu on a " Samsung note 10.1 " Gt-N8000
<Douglas> I want to install ubuntu touch an "orange" tablet. can someone help?
<Mathisen> !touch list
<daker> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you see my comment on your HERE branch?
<kenvandine> I think if hereInstalled === false it should just say "GPS"
<jgdx> kenvandine, I dids
<jgdx> kenvandine, adding some states
<kenvandine> jgdx, sorry i didn't notice it on last review :)
<kenvandine> i updated the testplan with instructions for utopic and rtm
<jgdx> kenvandine, ah, but don't we do that after landing?
<jgdx> I mean, after merging.
<kenvandine> well, easier for qa verification :)
<kenvandine> doing it before helps ensure it gets done
<jgdx> ack
<jgdx> has uss ci gotten unstable recently?
<kenvandine> jgdx, it's always a little unstable
<jgdx> yes, but unstabler :p
<sergiusens> Chipaca: where are you?
<alecu> bzoltan, kalikiana, Kaleo: hi! la_juyis is telling me how annoying it is that there's no way to see passwords all the time while being typed. Is there a bug for that? What would be the project where we need to report this, besides ubuntu-ux?
<alecu> la_juyis:
<alecu> la_juyis: http://www.nngroup.com/articles/stop-password-masking/
<alecu> la_juyis: that explains why I think you are right.
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed r1140 to https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/security-allow-acceptance-of-here-terms-fixes-1375322/+merge/238419
<la_juyis> alecu, tnx :)
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx, building in utopic silo 17
<chrisc> i opened a bug requesting the ability to use a proxy web server https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1383716
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1383716 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "No way to use a proxy server in webbrowser-app" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<kalikiana> alecu: we'll have the last typed character temporarily shown; at least that's a partial improvement
<kalikiana> alecu: I can't personally agree with always unmasking as I frequently am at public places where people will look at the screen but not my keyboard
<Chipaca> bzoltan: hey, whereabouts can i find you?
<alecu> kalikiana: agree with that, phones are used in public places more often than computers; but what about an "eye" icon to show the password while pressed? (like shown at the end of that article)
<alecu> I find that very useful in a few programs that have it, like Keepass
<alecu> here's la_juyis report for that bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1383734
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1383734 in Ubuntu UX "passwords shouldn't be masked by default, or an option should be included" [Undecided,New]
<kalikiana> alecu: I do like the checkbox we have for instance in the wlan dialog. That's clearer than a tiny cryptic icon
<kalikiana> not to mention it would conflict with "clear"
 * alecu looks at the wifi dialog again
<alecu> kalikiana: right, it would conflict with clear; I guess we'll need to follow that ui pattern everywhere a password needs to be entered.
<alecu> la_juyis: ^
<jgdx> kenvandine, 017?
<jgdx> seems unrelated
<kenvandine> jgdx, huh?  silo utopic silo 17
<jgdx> oh right
<ogra_> jdstrand, poke
<jgdx> kenvandine, is Pat around?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i don't know where he is
<jgdx> kenvandine, okay
<la_juyis> alecu, kalikiana : a checkbox is ok
<la_juyis> alecu, kalikiana just checked the wifi dialog and it's ok
<la_juyis> (i can't go back now, but the show password thing is ok)
<mardy> kenvandine: btw, this might turn useful: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/view/head:/online-accounts-service/mir-helper.h
<kenvandine> mardy, thx
<bzoltan> Chipaca: in the Stevens room in the cellar
<mardy> kenvandine: we have both a real implementation and a stub one, for X11
<kenvandine> cool!
<pitti> ogra_: bug 1337253
<ubot5> bug 1337253 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Doesn't apply --include to newly installed clicks" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337253
<awe_> davmor2, can you still reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1378416
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378416 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "turned off wifi to test 3g I see H in the indicator but I recieve nothing from the system" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> awe_: no idea stupid american sim doesn't do 3g
<davmor2> awe_: I was hit by it leaving home for the airport in England though
<awe_> davmor2, actually it's the hw, not the SIM
<davmor2> awe_: well you know what I mean
<awe_> anyways, it shouldn't make a difference 2g vs. 3g in theory
<awe_> can you connect to 2g?
<davmor2> awe_: let me see
<awe_> k, thanks
<jgdx> awe_, I can
<jgdx> I have the airplain icon and 'H' in the indicator.
<davmor2> awe_: no I just see the wifi empty symbol where you at?
<awe_> jgdx, if you get it in this state, could you grab the output from 'ip route', 'ip address', and 'ip link'?
<awe_> davmor2, ballroom B
<awe_> jgdx, wrong bug
<jgdx> eh?
<awe_> jgdx, this is boot system, mobile data connects, connect to WiFI, use it for awhile
<awe_> disable WiFi, H icon appears, but you're not online
<awe_> the airplane + 2G/3G icon is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1383357
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1383357 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "enabling flight mode shows airplance + 2g icon" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jgdx> awe_, seems I can repro both
<jgdx> disabled wifi, mobile data is off, H is displayed, but no conn
<awe_> jgdx, ok great, than can you grab the output of the ip commands I pasted above?
<awe_> jgdx, in the case of WiFi being disabled, the code tries to restore the default route to use mobile data, and a failure occurs
<jgdx> awe_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8615857/
<awe_> thanks jgdx
<jgdx> awe_, indicators: http://i.imgur.com/pEDA7Sj.png
<jgdx> awe_, np
<awe_> jgdx, thanks!
<awe_> cyphermox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8615857/plain/
<cyphermox> awe_: this is scaring me a bit: Oct  7 13:22:03 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [14655.999891] (0)[1956:rild][ccci/net] (1)CCMNI0 close
<awe_> ugh
<cyphermox> I think we should verify what this is and why rild decided to touch ccmni0 :/
<cyphermox> *if* we can verify that ;)
<awe_> sure...  guess it's back in my court
<cyphermox> sorry ;)
<cyphermox> I'll keep digging on my side, in case it got prompted by NM in some way
<awe_> np, can you please add this in the bug?
<awe_> ( if you haven't already )
<cyphermox> but there's evidence earlier that when NM asks for it, it's written in the log, and NM logs it as well
<cyphermox> sure
<awe_> cyphermox, davmor2, did you guys verify that davmor2 is able to reproduce the exact problem here, or do we need jgdx to help us?
<cyphermox> we do need jgdx's help; it's not quite the same problem here
<awe_> I guess the next step is to get a RILD trace and determine whether or not we're receiving a DATA_CALL_LIST_CHANGED event
<awe_> cyphermox, thanks
<jgdx> har to halp
<cyphermox> davmor2 is getting everything correct, but the context never gets an IP address... possibly because we get just edge, I don't know
<jgdx> (for the next 30 mins) :P
<Dynamicwork> I need some help about ubuntu touch dual boot at Nexus 5, anyone can help me?
<vitimiti> Hi
<pdq__> have updated to r243 on N4. App updates no longer work (stay at 0% forever), also downloads from Ubuntu store error out. I can't find anything in the log files. Ideas?
<dobey> pdq__: delete ad re-add the u1 account in system settings
<lotuspsychje> pdq__: got same issues on updates on my n7
<pdq__> deleting and re-adding u1 account as suggested here has fixed it for me
<lotuspsychje> pdq__: i tryed reset to factory settings and add one account, and also worked
<lotuspsychje> hope it stays this way
<Chipaca> davmor2:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/+bug/1383867
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1383867 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "push client services initialization ordering wrong" [Critical,In progress]
<davmor2> Chipaca: just for your info I'm using  ubuntu-device-flash --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --revision -10  --wipe to flash
<Chipaca> davmor2: and i remain absolutely puzzled wrt the sudden disappearance of that push client
<Chipaca> but the crasher is fixed, i think :) i'll build it and get you an arm binary for your enjoyment
<davmor2> Chipaca: \o/
<Chipaca> davmor2: meanwhile what you could do is not have an sd card in
<Chipaca> davmor2: as it's the ciborium notification that's sent out early in the boot, before push's bus is ready
<davmor2> sergiusens: ^ see it's all your fault
<Chipaca> and that's the crash that we see (not the cause of the missing notification, but it'll clean up the logs maybe)
<Chipaca> davmor2: ah, that's rule #3
<Chipaca> davmor2: rule #2 is your "it's always two things"
<davmor2> Chipaca: rule #1 it's always a one line fix
 * Chipaca counts the lines
<Chipaca> nope :)
<davmor2> hahaha
<Chipaca> 80+ lines diff, and that's not counting the tests
<davmor2> ouch
<Chipaca> eh. mostly moving a chunk of code around for the ordering to fail better
<davmor2> hahahaha
<Chipaca> the other order is conceptually better :) but yeah, problematic
<Chipaca> anyway, enough being social for me. To tests!
<sergiusens> Chipaca: davmor2 fwiw, ciborium has a start on started ubuntu-push-client
<Chipaca> sergiusens: yep
<sergiusens> and I think we had this conversation already
<Chipaca> sergiusens: or something similar
<sergiusens> about using emit or something :-)
<Chipaca> yeah
<davmor2> sergiusens: I don't care it's your fault
<Chipaca> agreed
<sergiusens> it's not really; it harmless if ciborium fails to deliver the push
<Chipaca> sergiusens: so, while we do the emit (if and when), can ciborium sleep 2 seconds after started ubuntu-push-client ?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: and, non-relatedly, would you accept a patch to ciborium that kept track of the sd's it's seen, and make it not notify you of ones it's already notified you about?
<sergiusens> Chipaca: some people would hang me though
<Chipaca> sergiusens: which people? i can talk with them -- make them want to hang me instead
<sergiusens> Chipaca: cold reboots, no; just be a user
<sergiusens> Chipaca: talk to ogra about adding sleeps
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> sergiusens: cold reboowha?
<sergiusens> Chipaca: where are you?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: in dallas
<sergiusens> Chipaca: is that in a meeting or just hanging?
<davmor2> Chipaca: liar you are in DC :P
<Chipaca> sergiusens: no, in actual dallas, with cowboy hats and all
<Chipaca> sergiusens: (just hacking)
<Chipaca> sergiusens: you?
<sergiusens> Chipaca: ballroom b
<Chipaca> ooh, aren't you fancy
<sergiusens> Chipaca: want to come over? or should I walk over?
 * bubbasaures hears sonny rollins playing "I'm an old Cowhand"
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: you also a touch user?
<bubbasaures> lotuspsychje, Not lately had it on my forst gen nexus 7 at times.
<bubbasaures> first*
<ogra_> Chipaca, sergiusens, given my state of jetlag i'm all for adding sleeps :P
<lotuspsychje> i have the n7 2013 wifi :p
<Chipaca> ogra_: i went outside just now and there was a bit of wind. it was whispering "remember chipaca's ppu", so i suspect it wasn't talking to me
<ogra_> heh
<daker> anyone know how fix the infographics ? it doesn't show stats at all for me for few months now
<daker> i think bug 1374553 isn't fixed yet
<ubot5> bug 1374553 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu RTM) "In image rtm 69 infographics stopped functioning" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374553
<popey> MacSlow: hey, is there an api for app developers to be able to use the notifications like the volume one, for notifying the user of something?
<popey> MacSlow: we have an app developer (here at the sprint) who could do with some advice on this when you're around
<MacSlow> popey, no... with unity8 notifications are restricted to non-confined apps only
<popey> MacSlow: so what do app developers do? Are they expected to implement their own notifications?
<MacSlow> popey, security-reasons force us to restrict access to notifications sadly
<nhaines> Ubuntu is removing the notifications API?
 * nhaines emails OMG! Ubuntu.
<Laney> Security reasons like what?
<larsu> popey: I told them this a while ago. The official answer is that apps don't need to notify yet
<larsu> Laney: spamming maybe?
<Dynamicwork> I need some help about ubuntu touch dual boot at Nexus 5, anyone can help me?
<nhaines> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dynamicwork> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nhaines> Especially when no one's around.  :)
<Dynamicwork> ok. thanx :D
<nhaines> ubuntu-rtm/14.09 r5 is broken on hammerhead (Nexus 5) as far as I can tell.
<nhaines> Use r4 or ubuntu-rtm/14.04-proposed r100 or higher for now.  :)
<Dynamicwork> umm, I wanna say that dual boot installation is teasing me ;-;
<Dynamicwork> nhaines: where can I download  ubuntu-rtm/14.04-proposed image manually? I'm still finding it but there was nowhere I can download it manually(tar.xz).
<nhaines> Dynamicwork: no idea.  I dual-boot with MultiROM Manager.  Tassadar knows all that for me.  (Thanks, Tassadar@)
<Tassadar> ^^
<the_storm> guys how can I get the source of the kernel on android nexus having an ubuntu phone ?
<the_storm> I want to patch the kernel and flash to the device but I can't get the source
<the_storm> popey I want to download the kernel source code of ubuntu phone any suggestions to get the source code?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-22
<mvogel> I'm using a nexus 4 and my snap decision notification does not look some of the videos I have seen. No translucent backgrounds, flat color buttons, etc. Anybody know what might be going on?
<mvogel> look as nice as ^
<staticshock007> hello
<staticshock007> has anyone here successfully flashed ubuntu touch on a galaxy note 3?
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> staticshock007: you can try the XDA forums for other devies
<staticshock007> ok
<jar_of_beans> is it ubuntu-touch just for a few devices?
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> jar_of_beans: for now yes mostly nexus
<lotuspsychje> jar_of_beans: but 2 phone brand comming this fall with ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> and developers are working hard on the RTM version
<jar_of_beans> is it ubuntu-touch for a few devices only? what is the actual version?
<nhaines> jar_of_beans: you already asked that and received an answer.
<nhaines> It unfortunately hasn't changed in the last 20 minutes.  :)
<jar_of_beans> im sorrybbut ihha to leave before i got the answer. could you paste it?
<jar_of_beans> * i had to
<vitimiti> Hi
<jgdx> nhaines, you can use !devices | nhaines
<gcollura> how can I make ContentHub work on desktop?
<jgdx> gcollura, for development?
<gcollura> jgdx, yep
<jgdx> gcollura, did you start $ content-hub-service # ?
<gcollura> jgdx, it fails to run
<jgdx> gcollura, $ CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<jgdx> see if you can figure out why
<jgdx> or just paste the output
<gcollura> ** (process:32703): WARNING **: Unable to get manifest for 'com.ubuntu.gallery' package: com.ubuntu.gallery does[2/3239]
<gcollura> st in any database for user random                                                                              [1/3239]
<gcollura> ** (process:32703): CRITICAL **: manifest_version: assertion '*manifest != NULL' failed
<gcollura> ** (process:32703): CRITICAL **: ubuntu_app_launch_triplet_to_app_id: assertion 'version != NULL' failed
<jgdx> (let's use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com )
<jgdx> gcollura, those are determined to be spurious by QA. Does the process die or is it running?
<gcollura> it fails to register the service "com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Service"
<jgdx> gcollura, that does not answer my question, though
<gcollura> from htop it seems to be running actually
<jgdx> gcollura, right, so ignore those errors for now. What are you trying to do with content hub?
<gcollura> jgdx, testing my app when it needs to load images from the gallery and camera through contenthub. I can use my phone to test it, I was just wondering if I can from desktop
<gcollura> (I remember it used to work some time ago)
<jgdx> gcollura, I know you can get images from the gallery on unity7, but you need to 1) run the click app 2) give it an ID
<jgdx> so I run my built click app from the gallery-app source like this $ APP_ID=com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.997 ./gallery-app
<gcollura> jgdx, it just that when I load ContentPeerPicker, the gallery is unavailable
<jgdx> gcollura, anything in the log?
<gcollura> jgdx, from my app log, no errors
<jgdx> gcollura, gallery-app is running?
<gcollura> jgdx, yes is running
<Joseph> hi, anyone using utouch on Nexus5 ?
<spanky> What do I put when it ask for ubuntu login
<dobey> spanky: where exactly?
<dholbach> jdstrand: meet rschroll - rschroll: meat jdstrand :)
<mterry> tedg, do you know much about location service?
<jdstrand> rschroll: hello again :)
<rschroll> jdstrand: howdy!  Any question, or just saying hi?
<jdstrand> rschroll: just wanted to let you know I am talking with mandel about the bug and working on it
<rschroll> Great! Let me know if I can help.
<jdstrand> rschroll: actually, you can
<jdstrand> rschroll: can you add this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8630479/
<jdstrand> rschroll: to /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_beru_0.9.8 before the final '}'
<jdstrand> rschroll: after you do so, please do: 'sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_beru_0.9.8' then try again
<jimmy__> Hi there!
<jimmy__> I'm looking for news about the ubuntu phone :) do you know anything special besides it might be available in december? and might be a meizu mx4 ?
<popey> jimmy__: we're working on it.
<popey> jimmy__: mx4 isn't the first phone, no
<jimmy__> I know you guys are working on it and I'm realy looking forward to it, you already did a great job on ubuntu itself! :)
<jimmy__> So, thanks btw., I'm on Ubuntu since 6.04 i guess!
<jimmy__> popey, so, the mx 4 won't be the first phone?  are there any information you can share about the device(s)?
<ramio> will those phones be available worldwide or for just some countirs ?
<rschroll> jdstrand: That does it!  Thanks.
<jdstrand> rschroll: great, thanks!
<popey> jimmy__: not really anything other than what we've said already - BQ & Meizu are first partners
<mterry> larsu, why doesn't indicator-location listen for updateState requests, but only "activated" requests?
<larsu> mterry: I don't know anything about this indicator
<mterry> larsu, bummer
<larsu> mterry: which action are you talking about?
<mterry> location-detection-enabled and gps-detection-enabled
<larsu> mterry: charles might be able to help
<larsu> mterry: they should honor updateState there as well. it's a bug
<jimmy__> popey, ok, thanks for your answer, I'm looking forward to december, I love the idea of using my phone in full desktop mode! :)
<rschroll> jdstrand and/or mandel: Can I bug one or both of you with questions about the DownloadManager?
<mandel> rschroll, bug me, jdstrand brain cycles are more important ;)
<taiebot> rschroll: Sorry just join the chat. Do you know that beru do not start any more on the device.
<jdstrand> hehe :)
<jdstrand> I don't know about *that*, but mandel's brain cycles are more tuned to udm :)
<rschroll> taiebot: Yeah, it's broken in the name of progress.
<rschroll> mandel: Should I come find you, or do you want to find me?
<taiebot> rschroll: good to know that you are aware of it.
<mandel> rschroll, coffee table infront of ricks room?
<rschroll> which room is that?
<rschroll> mandel: Found it.  Out here with a green shirt and too much hair
<mandel> rschroll, lets meet at the elevators and we walk from there to grab a coke ;)
<rschroll> mandel ok
<rschroll> mandel: http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/11.epub.noimages?session_id=f5e86ca4851e170ddff0965a4b0f164577932ed6
<daker> rschroll: glad you were able to attend the sprint ;)
<JamesTait> Anyone know if it's possible to forward a TCP port on my device to my laptop over USB (via adb or something)?
<JamesTait> I'm on a wireless network that isn't forwarding connections between wireless devices, and I want to connect to a socket on my laptop.
<daker> JamesTait: https://developer.android.com/tools/help/adb.html#forwardports
<daker> JamesTait: adb forward tcp:<PC port> tcp:<device port> i guess
<afm> local wireless networks don't forwards ports.. less you have a reason to change internally
<JamesTait> daker, right - I can set up port forwarding from my laptop to my device (that's how phablet-shell works), but I want to do it the other way around, so connections to a local port on the device get forwarded to a port on my laptop.
<JamesTait> afm, right - I've got used to (spoiled by :-P) my own network at home. :)
<JamesTait> So I think I might just have to replicate what phablet-shell does, but add the ssh port forwarding myself.
<JamesTait> Oh well.
<afm> why do you need to go the reverse way?  phone to laptop? curious
<afm> i hate answering a question with a question....
<afm> i dont have touch working yet... can't seem to get help porting :P
<JamesTait> Bingo.
<JamesTait> afm, I'm working on a new updates service (i.e. what the updates panel in System Settings talks to to see if you have software updates available) and I want to check it works with an actual device.
<JamesTait> So `adb forward tcp:2222 tcp:22; ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -R 8000:10.1.1.1:8000 -p 2222 phablet@localhost` sets up the remote port forward, and then `initctl set-env URL_APPS=http://127.0.0.1:8000/api/v1/click-metadata` makes system settings talk to the forwarded port on the device.
<daker> JamesTait: nice :)
<genii> Will there be an Ubuntu Touch release to coincide with the regular Ubuntu release tomorrow?
<ogra_> genii, no
<genii> ogra_: OK, thanks
<ogra_> in ubuntu touch is rolling
<ogra_> the actual release will happen from ubuntu-rtm, not from ubuntu
<mardy> kenvandine: we should use tonight's hackfest to find out why qDebug() doesn't work in system-settings ;-)
<kenvandine> mardy, that doesn't sound like fun :)
<mardy> kenvandine: wait until you try it ;-)
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-23
<vitimiti> Hi
<jgdx> hello vitimiti
<vitimiti> Hello, jgdx
<Zoomy500> hello
<Zoomy500> Is there a way to install a ppa on Ubuntu touch?
<chrisc> Zoomy500: mount the root partition read/write and then do it the same as for any other machine?
<jgdx> chrisc, if you have phablet tools installed, it's $ phablet-config writable-image
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, could you take a look at the cellular ui split[1] The tests are failing but the failures seems spurious. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-split-radio-pref-and-data-fix-1378812/+merge/238304
<chrisc> jgdx thanks, all my other computers are running debian so i simply su and then remount rw...
<jgdx> chrisc, it might be easier for most just to manage it via the file in /userdata/
<chrisc> ah, i don't know about that, where is it documented?
<jgdx> chrisc, here[1] under the section "Enabling read-write mode" [1] http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<chrisc> jgdx: thanks
<jgdx> chrisc, a pleasure!
<chrisc> jgdx: so simply touch /userdata/.writable_image and reboot?
<jgdx> chrisc, yeah – that probably does exactly the same thing you do, mounting it rw. :)
<jgdx> I'm not sure actually.
<chrisc> I have this alias set for the phablem user:
<chrisc> alias mnt-root-rw='sudo mount -o rw,remount /'
<chrisc> so i simply do `mnt-root-rw`
<chrisc> s/phablem/phablet/
<chrisc> which saves rebooting...
<jgdx> chrisc, oh right. Cool
<jgdx> whenever I reboot I do $ adb reboot, and then I get 10-15 seconds of free time to think
<jgdx> :p
<jgdx> it's a small vacation I cherish
<chrisc> i only reboot when the gui is so messed up that a /etc/init/d/lightdb restart doesn't sort it
<chrisc> :-)
<chrisc> my android phone need far more rebooth than my ubuntu phone
<chrisc> reboots
<jgdx> well that's good!
<jgdx> chrisc, if you find the time though, you might want to do a $ ubuntu-bug # or similar when you're in the messed up state
<jgdx> better to file too many bugs than too few
<chrisc> ok, but i'm running devel and updating via apt...
<chrisc> i have posted some bugs
<jgdx> thanks!
<chrisc> like no ability to use a socks proxy with the web browser, think that was the last...
<dobey> Tassadar_: hey. it seems the hammerhead builds aren't happening for devel-proposed or rtm channels at the moment
<Tassadar_> devel-proposed is 297 same as on s-i.u.com
<Tassadar_> and rtmp-proposed is on 104, same as on s-i.u.com
<Tassadar_> if there are no new builds, then ubuntu build server simply has no new builds
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> Tassadar_: my n5 isn't showing an update as available
<Tassadar_> which version do you have?
<dobey> 103 from 14.09-proposed
<Tassadar_> try running system-image-cli -n -v via adb/ssh
<Tassadar_> http://system-image.tasemnice.eu/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/hammerhead/ 104 is definitelly there
<dobey> [systemimage] Oct 23 08:57:34 2014 (19199) [0xb5fd7350] Running group download reactor
<dobey> and it's hanged there
<Tassadar_> dobey: weird, I assume you tried rebooting?
<dobey> Tassadar_: not exactly, but i hadn't seen any updates for probably over a week on devel-proposed and flashed to rtm propsed last night; got 103
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qttools-opensource-src/+bug/1135394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1135394 in qttools-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qtconfig isn't getting built" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tassadar_> you can try accessing system-image.tasemnice.eu via web browser on your phone, to see if you can even get on that server
<dobey> hrmm, it's not resolving for some reason :-/
<dobey> now it works; for some reason it dropped the network
<baudbaud> Hey, I was in here a couple days ago asking about using non-Click applications on Unity 8.
<baudbaud> I tried running the Unity Next daily iso on a new x86_64 tablet, but clicking on text areas didn't bring up the on-screen keyboard
<baudbaud> The "try Ubuntu without installing" option didn't have a terminal app, which would have been immensely useful
<dobey> Tassadar_: so i can wget that url, but seems the update isn't showing up
<baudbaud> When I was last here, I was told that there currently isn't a good place to file bugs like these. Is that still the case?
<Tassadar_> dobey: system-image-cli is still stuck?
<dobey> Tassadar_: yes
<Tassadar_> have you tried rebooting?
<dobey> not yet
<dobey> Tassadar_: still stuck at that point, and no updates in the updates list
<Tassadar_> dunno what to tell you
<Tassadar_> I'm gonna try it in the evening once I get home
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i'm trying to do this on cellular data
<Tassadar_> maybe try wiping /cache
<Tassadar_> or see if it is full
<Tassadar_> *check if it is full
<Tassadar_> well, my ntb's battery is almost dead, bye for now
<dobey> don't see any full partitions really. /lib/modules is 99%, but not sure why that is
<mterry_> pmcgowan, can you make bug 1382212 critical?
<ubot5> bug 1382212 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[wizard] selecting terms and conditions link for HERE continues to next screen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382212
<vitimiti> Hi
<pmcgowan> mterry_,it doesnt need to be critical to land, just reviewed on the wishlist
<mterry_> pmcgowan, ah...  OK.  well that then
<pmcgowan> mterry_, so add to that spreadsheet
<mterry_> oh..
 * mterry_ has not read some emails about the process I guess
<mterry_> found it
<pmcgowan> mterry_, I added it
<pitti> ogra_: yay! just upgraded to image 104 (mako), and dpkg -l *autopilot* is empty!
<ogra_> pitti, yeah !
<ogra_> pitti, 40MB shoved off the rootfs tarball
<pitti> wow
<ogra_> and no obvious issues in smoke testing
<pitti> ogra_: I'm running a test with adt-run now, to make sure that we can cover the "missing" packages with the "unpack into /tmp" trick
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> let me know how it goes
<ogra_> plars, ^^^
<pitti> ogra_: I'm quite sure I need to teach it some additional tricks (like the autopilot udev rule), but let's see :)
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> :)
<pitti> ogra_: oh, and did you notice that rsalveti found/fixed the RTM emulator breakage?
<pitti> c'est un bon jour
<ogra_> yep, we are just discussion how to land it in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<ogra_> it is !
<ogra_> 10 years ... and unicorns everywhere !
<pitti> ogra_: oh yeah, adt-run is now pulling in a gazillion packages
<ogra_> and everything seems to work smoothly today
<pitti> ogra_: *shhht*, don't say that in a public channel!
 * pitti fends off Dr. Murphy
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> we have unicorn protectioon today ... murphy is out til tomorrow
<pitti> ogra_: so as far as CI and testing goes, it's likely that we can keep this?
<pitti> ogra_: oh, right!
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> pitti, i asked plars to keep an eye out on the tests (i cant imagine we do not actually have at least one or two small regressions) but it seems all good so far
<pitti> ogra_: well, p-test-run just apt-get installs everything with r/w, so that shouldn't make a difference?
<pitti> so adt-run doesn't work right now, I'll figure that out
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
<plars> ogra_: still running, though reminders seems stuck on the auth issues
<plars> TypeError: Argument 1 does not allow None as a value
<ogra_> buit thats old
<plars> balloons: ? I thought that worked now, or at least would make progress past that point
<plars> ogra_: indeed, but if there are other things that were slated to run after and it gets stuck it could block them
 * balloons reads backlog
<balloons> plars, mm indeed, reminders should not be getting stuck
<balloons> link?
<ogra_> plars, how did 123 finishe then ?
<ogra_> *finish
<ogra_> it seems to have run fine over night
<mterry_> kenvandine_, btw attached bug to that location-three-options MP
<pitti> ogra_: oh right, we also pulled autopilot-qt; so Qt doesn't see the ap-qt module in /tmp/.../
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> but when I wrote the qtsensors tests I figured out how to load Qt modules from the build tree, the same trick should apply
<pitti> some more of these, and we can install a full distro into /tmp without root or writable / :)
<plars> ogra_: 123 finished a long time ago I think
<ogra_> plars, right
<maxvi> when ubuntu phones will be released ?
<plars> ogra_: going to be in a session for quite a while, and probably can't talk much
<ogra_> plars, well, 123 was the last image ... with the dropped AP
<ogra_> and reminders finished fine
<plars> right, this is on mako that I'm watching though - 104 I think
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> i wonder why that would be device specific
<ogra_> sounds more like a racy thing
<ogra_> maxvi, soon
<plars> ogra_: on 123,camera had quite a few more failures - might be one to check
<ogra_> yep
<pitti> ogra_: do you have a package delta for the autopilot drop?
<vitimiti> Bye
<ogra_> pitti, indeed i do (sorry, was afk) http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/123.changes
<pitti> ogra_: thanks; that's pretty much what I figured out now too
<ogra_> heh
<pitti> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.334" name="/tmp/adt-run.Rjh6Qi/deps/usr/lib/libqttestability.so.1.0.0" pid=19165 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<pitti> ogra_: oh! that would explain it :)
<ogra_> pitti, didnt you call "phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable" ?
<pitti> does anyone know where I can find that apparmor profile?
<pitti> ogra_: yes I did, but that only allows dbus, not file access
<jdstrand> pitti: /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> ok
<pitti> jdstrand: cheers; that's built dynamically?
<pitti> jdstrand: so as we don't install the autopilot qt modules any more, we need to put them into /tmp (or another writable path); I figure I need to dynamically adjust the rules to also allow reading from /tmp/<unpack dir>
<jdstrand> pitti: when a click is installed, the click-apparmor system hook is run. that calls aa-clickhook which takes the security manifest in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks and generates the profile in /va/rlib/apparmor/profiles
<jdstrand> pitti: yes, it sounds like you need to do the same thing that autopilot does
<pitti> jdstrand: right, ap dynamically adds the dbus rule
<jdstrand> pitti: right
<pitti> jdstrand: I don't install a click, I test the installed ones, but should be the same principle indeed
<pitti> jdstrand: sudo vi /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.334 won't work, I need to reload apparmor, right?
<pitti> (for a first test)
<jdstrand> pitti: so you have whatever rules you need in a profile, then run 'aa-clickhook -f --include=yourfile
<jdstrand> '
<pitti> ah
<jdstrand> pitti: well, hold on
<jdstrand> pitti: that aa-clickhook --include is your long term solution
<jdstrand> pitti: for just testing your rules, modify the profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles, then do 'sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/...'
<jdstrand> '-r' is for reload
<pitti> ah, that's what I was looking for, cheers
<pitti> blimey, it works!
<pitti> so, initctl set-env QT_PLUGIN_PATH, adjust apparmor, and there we go \o/
<jdstrand> nice! :)
<pitti> jdstrand: so obviously directly finding and modifying /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.334 isn't right; what would you recommend how to do that for all click apps?
<pitti> jdstrand: does does it actually have to happen per-click? (then I can re-use the same logic as AP)
<jdstrand> pitti: for all click apps, that is what 'aa-clickhook -f --include=<your_rules_file>' is for
<jdstrand> pitti: that will add whatever is in <your_rules_file> to all the policy in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<pitti> jdstrand: ah, easy!
<jdstrand> pitti: if you are running autopilot tests, you'll want to add those rules too. I just checked and aa-clickhook does not allow specifying --include multiple times, so I'll file a bug. however, to work around it you can just cat /usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules to the end of your rules file
<jdstrand> (perhaps as part of your script, so you don't have to maintain your autopilot rules)
<Chipaca> larsu: bug 1384811
<ubot5> bug 1384811 in Messaging Menu "indicator-messages quoting of application names overwrites version numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384811
<larsu> Chipaca: lp:~larsu/indicator-messages/allow-numbers-in-object-paths
<larsu> tedg: can you have a look at this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-messages/allow-numbers-in-object-paths/+merge/239410
<jdstrand> pitti: fyi, bug #1384812
<ubot5> bug 1384812 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "should be able to specify multiple paths with aa-clickhook --include" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384812
<pitti> sergiusens: btw, do you know why ubuntu-emulator snapshot --revert-pristine doesn't really revert?
<pitti> sergiusens: the qemu images do seem to have snapshots, but after that I get a configured phone with my files instead of a first-time wizard with a pristine fs
<sergiusens> pitti: I'd have to look into that as I just "imported" the same logic that was already there
<pitti> sergiusens: my current workaround is to cp -r the entire instance dir, but that's a bit unwieldy
<tsdgeos> renatu: font?
<sergiusens> pitti: it is
<pitti> sergiusens: ah ok; not that important, I just wanted to know whether "revert" was actually supposed to do that, as opposed to just wiping /userdata or so
<pitti> sergiusens: (i. e. I want to clean up after apt-getting stuff)
<larsu> tedg: thanks for the quick review ;)
<renatu> tsdgeos, https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/moztt/commit/2372e891b10ff9a7382bbb4fbcd439a75cebd206
<renatu> tsdgeos, this is the discussing bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/1137630
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1137630 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Emojis are not shown in ubuntu applications (and phone)" [Medium,In progress]
<tsdgeos> renatu: kfontview doesn't like that font either
<tsdgeos> but i can show other emojis fine
<tsdgeos> i.e do you see 😉 ?
<tsdgeos> renatu: also that Noto font is weird fontforge doesn't like it either
<renatu> tsdgeos, yes but they are not colored :D
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> i get a few
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8643462/
<tsdgeos> no clue how that important is
<tsdgeos> can't help more
<tsdgeos> sorries
<pitti> jdstrand: oh, you are saying that I can't run aa-clickhook twice with a different file each time? i. e. would the second run undo the first one?
<jdstrand> pitti: that is correct, but I gave a workaround in the bug
<pitti> jdstrand: ack, thanks
<pitti> jdstrand: it's not actually a big deal for me
<jdstrand> ok. I'll fix it the next time I have a click-apparmor upload then
 * vitimiti is back
<afm> anyone working on porting that can offer some guidence?
<pitti> jdstrand: hmm, what am I doing wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8643956/
<pitti> jdstrand: NB I'm testing an already installed click
<jdstrand> pitti: you also need '-f' to aa-clickhook
<pitti> jdstrand: oh - that's the really expensive one, right?
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> that changes all of the profiles to have the new rules, the compiles them, then loads them into the kernel
<pitti> jdstrand: I know the click's name, so perhaps instead of -f I could just regenerate the profile for that click?
<jdstrand> aa-clickhook without -f only updates files where the profile is missing
<pitti> jdstrand: ah, that was the touch -h /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/${name}_*_${version}.json
<jdstrand> pitti: you could rm -f /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/<profile> ; aa-clickhook --include=...
<jdstrand> right, or touch the manifest
<jdstrand> either will work
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> jdstrand: it works with -f
<pitti> jdstrand: thanks muchly for your help
<pitti> jdstrand: I already use that other workaround for a locally installed click package, so I'll see to factorizing this
<pitti> but, AP tests now working with uninstalled autopilot and r/o image
<veebers> pitti: nice
<dobey> jhodapp: what project/package should i file a bug against for the AudioEngine api?
<Tassadar_> dobey: I installed 103 from 14.09-proposed and it downloaded 104 just fine
<jhodapp> dobey, what's the issue?
<dobey> Tassadar_: thanks
<Tassadar_> does it still not work for you?
<dobey> jhodapp: it appears to read wav data over a named pipe, but doesn't actually play it through the speakers
<dobey> Tassadar_: it doesn't.
<Tassadar_> maybe strace system-image-cli to see what is it hanging on
<Tassadar_> or just ctrl+c, it is python, it will show backtrace
<jhodapp> dobey, file it against qtubuntu-media
<jgdx> Why are we using ListItem.Standard as header in USS?
<dobey> Tassadar: yeah but ^C just shows KeyboardInterrupt
<Tassadar> maybe it is turned off?
<dobey> Tassadar: what is turned off?
<Tassadar> printing the whole backtrace
<Tassadar> also, check if you have enough space in /cache
<Tassadar> or what is in cache, might be something is blocking it for some reason
<dobey> let me check. df -h didn't show it as full
<dobey> jhodapp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1384876
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384876 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "Playing from named pipe does not work" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> Tassadar: /cache/recover/ only has 400K in it, so I doubt that's the problem :-/
<jhodapp> dobey, thanks
<Tassadar> you can try deleting it, just to be sure
<Tassadar> anyway, you have tried reboot already, right?
<dobey> Tassadar: yes
<Tassadar> dunno what to tell you, it works for me and the images are there
<Tassadar> maybe bug barry, he works on system-image-cli (and isn't here right now)
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> Tassadar: ok, i let it sit there for a while and it seems to have thrown a TimeoutError now
<dobey> ah well
<Tassadar> the internet tubes might be clogged up with cats or something
<jgdx> seb128, $ bzr ci -m "sweet header items" && bzr push
<jgdx> let me know how it goes!
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> seb128, i let the secret out about your header fix :)
<kenvandine> seb128, now jgdx is drooling for it
<jgdx> I've been dreaming about it for months
<charles> nik90, it looks like we may also need to ping (zsombi? renatu?)  to bring them in on bug #1362341
<ubot5> bug 1362341 in Indicator Date and Time "OneTime alarms are not automatically dismissed or delete after they are triggered" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362341
<charles> nik90, I have indicator-datetime marking the one-time alarms as disabled, as we agreed on, in my megabranch
<charles> nik90, ie, tasks.ics gets updated s.t. the categories reads:
<charles> CATEGORIES:x-canonical-alarm,x-canonical-disabled
<charles> nik90, but clock-app doesn't update itself when that happens
<nik90> charles: oh
<charles> nik90, I don't know if that's a clock-app issue or a lower level one
<charles> nik90, if you've got clock-app listening for that kind of change already, I can look at the lower levels and see if I can find the problem
<nik90> charles: I think its a lower level issue
<charles> nik90, ack. I'll investigate
<nik90> since the Alarms SDK should technically listen for those changes
<nik90> charles: when I mean lower level, I mean the Alarms SDK API
<nik90> I think zsombi can provide a more educated answer to this
<mterry> boiko, heyo!  You actually online?
<boiko> mterry: yep
<mterry> boiko, so in terms of listening for when to stop a ringtone, you should be able to just listen to Powerd signals (i.e. I don't think unity8 needs to be involved yet)
<boiko> mterry: that's nice, I remember someone mentioning unity8 was eating those events and that's why we thought we would need it to forward them
<mterry> boiko, we listen for those same events on DBus
<boiko> mterry: nice! would you mind to point me to this code?
<mardy> ricmm: hi! I have a problem with the network on one device (QNetworkManager is taking 10 seconds to initialize), do you know who could help me debug the issue?
<mterry> boiko, you can see an example in unity8/plugins/Powerd/
<mterry> boiko, ah, the signal is from unity-system-compositor, not actually powerd
<mterry> boiko, but same difference
<boiko> mterry: nice! thanks!
<mterry> boiko, you want to look at the code that listens to DisplayPowerStateChange
<mterry> boiko, (eventually you want to actually just pay attention to actual power button presses, not screen off events -- but that requires some re-architecting that isn't happening in short term)
<ogra_> pitti, bug 1384841
<ubot5> bug 1384841 in tzdata (Ubuntu RTM) "Need to sync tzdata into RTM before final image goes out" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384841
<one> hello everyone
<one> hey i had to come and ask if anyones been porting the ubuntu phone os for any mtk chipset ?
<Guest47970> hi
<pitti> ogra_: I'm always fine to upload stuff directly -- I'm a core-dev :-)
<pitti> ogra_: and FTR, big +1 on syncing
<meko> yo
<ogra_> pitti, well, better hope that olli didnt see that sentence :P
<meko> how do get ubunto on sony
<pitti> ogra_: *shrug* :)
<ogra_> haha
<mardy> cyphermox: hi! Do you have a few minutes to talk about bug 1380683?
<ubot5> bug 1380683 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Web app requiring account, and "Online Accounts" account screen, disappear without explanation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380683
<cyphermox> err, sure, but I'm not sure just yet how I'll be able to help
<mardy> cyphermox: eh, let's see :-) which room are you in?
<cyphermox> I'm in the phonedations room
<mardy> cyphermox: ok, coming
<mardy> lpotter: hi! cyphermox told me that you are working on QNAM
<lpotter> indeed
<mardy> lpotter: can you please have a look at bug 1380683?
<ubot5> bug 1380683 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Web app requiring account, and "Online Accounts" account screen, disappear without explanation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380683
<lpotter> the QtBearer backend was/is in need of much love
<mardy> lpotter: in some cases, the device (N4) gets into a state where instantiating a QNAM takes 10 seconds
<lpotter> off the top of my head, I blame synchronous dbus calls... which _should_ be resolved upstream soon
<mardy> lpotter: it always takes about 10 seconds, so it really looks like a timeout
<lpotter> upstream being 5.4, since 5.3 is rather closed
<mardy> lpotter: I wonder what's the timeout on the dbus system bus...
<lpotter> ahh. ok
<lpotter> less than 20 seconds by default.
<lpotter> err 10 even
<sergiusens> mvo_: hey, can you tell me what I'm doing wrong here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8645830/
<charles> mihir, ping
<mihir> charles: pong
<charles> mihir, how does calendar-app read/save its events to EDS?
<mihir> charles: we use QtOrganizer 5.0
<mihir> charles: so we create/modify an object of Event.
<charles> mihir, it looks like it's going straight to qtorganizer5-eds inside of EventListModel
<mihir> charles: nope if you see save Function it does save to model.
<mihir> model.saveItem(event);
<mihir>             pageStack.pop();
<charles> mihir, I should have phrased that better, it looks like it's using eds as the backend (ie, qtorganizer5-eds) and is instantiating the model in EventListModel
<charles> and in the NewEvent, it calls model.saveItem() with the model it got from root.model.getCollections(), which is implemented in EventListModel
<charles> mihir, I haven't done a huge amount of QML and am just making sure that I'm understanding the flow right :)
<mihir> charles: yes we are using EDS as backend which is communicating to evolution calendar.
<mihir> charles: does that make sense
<charles> mihir, ya.
<charles> I was just trying to understand where the QtOrganizer came from and how NewEvent was using it
<charles> I'm trying to figure out where the timezone bug is, datetime, calendar-app, or qt5organizer-eds
<charles> renatu: ^ :-)
<charles> mihir, thanks
<mihir> charles: np
<charles> mihir, one last question, that model is a QOrganizerManager, right?
<renatu> charles, we just merged this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk/revision/66
<renatu> charles, maybe it fixes the bug
<charles> renatu, is it in the images yet?
<renatu> I do not know
<charles> renatu, ok. I'll take a look. thanks for the link :)
<renatu> mihir, could you test this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-atthendee-list/+merge/239460
<renatu> mihir, check if you still having problems with all day events
<renatu> charles, do you have the last image?
<charles> renatu, I'm seeing the calendar-app issue in rtm r102
<renatu> charles, check if the qtorganizer5-eds version is  0.1.1+14.10.20141010-0ubuntu1
<renatu> charles, do you have the link to the bug?
<charles> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ dpkg -s qtorganizer5-eds | grep Version
<charles> Version: 0.1.1+14.10.20141001.4-0ubuntu1
<charles> nine days older
<charles> renatu, do you have an armhf handy? :-)
<charles> renatu, sure, one moment
<charles> renatu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1372254
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1372254 in Ubuntu Calendar App "New Event in Calendar app not scheduled for the correct time zone." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charles> renatu, ics porn in comment #7
<renatu> charles, try that: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1311165/+merge/237142
<charles> this sounds a lot like your fix
<charles> renatu, ok
<charles> renatu, was that really only two weeks ago? that review feels like... ~6 weeks ago :P
<renatu> charles, it got stuck due the SDK release
<charles> renatu, mihir, installing the armhf deb and re-testing
<charles> I bet this is the fix
<mihir> renatu: sure i'll do that and let you know tomorrow. my calendar doesn't work on device
<charles> mihir, iirc there's also an autopilot test bug reported on calendar-app that's also related to timezones... might see if renatu's patch fixes that as well
<mihir> charles: yup may be it should.
<mihir> charles: i can double check this.
 * charles curses at ubuntu-ui-toolkit for not supporting 12h in the time picker
<charles> mihir, renatu: whoo https://www.dropbox.com/s/i371p98wzrdyrgy/2014-10-23%2017.59.19.jpg?dl=0
<mihir> charles: Woohhh :D finally
<mihir> charles: i am curious to know what it Event name and clock icon ?
<charles> mihir, it's because I typed "Event name" for the event name, and because RTM still has the icon bug
<renatu> charles, great
<charles> mihir, I've got it now using the "calendar" and "calendar-today" icons
<mihir> charles: great :)
<mihir> charles: I am happy as it is not misguide  now to users
<charles> :)
<charles> hmmmm
<charles> mihir, let's say you create a 9:00 event for a week from now, and sometime over the next week you go to a different timezone
<charles> mihir, should the event be triggered at 9:00 of the timezone you're in next week?
<charles> if so, this calendar.ics is still wrong :(
<mihir> charles: good question.
<mihir> charles: but again it should be depend on your phone timezone right?
<charles> after renatu's patch, the timestamp's being converted to utc and then saved in utc
<charles> which is an improvement, since they're both the same now :)
<charles> but let's say you leave VA this weekend... how can EDS know what offset to apply to reverse that UTC-ification?
<charles> mihir, does that make sense? We're in UTC-4, so when saved to calendar.ics the DTSTART gets 4 hours added to it
<charles> but there's no way to know "four hours" is the magic number when we're in a different timezone
<charles> probably better to save these as floating times and leave UTC out of it entirely
<mvo_> sergiusens: hi, sorry, only just now saw it, can we debug tomorrow?
<mihir> charles: hmmm
<mihir> charles: may be we can do that.
<mihir> charles: but still i am not sure.
<renatu> charles, mihir , yes if you want the event to be in a fixed time even if you change the device timezone you need to save it as floating time, like the alarm does
<renatu> charles, mihir, but this is not common on calendar events since they are events and events are based on timezones
<renatu> charles, mihir, but both case are supported by qtorganizer-eds
<mihir> renatu: charles we need to discuss and come out for the conclusion how should we store this.
<mihir> but yes as of now charles let's keep it fix in UTC
<mardy> lpotter: hi! still there?
<mardy> lpotter: I was just looking at the proposed changes to qnam, and I think I saw some problems in https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/97542/
<mardy> lpotter: I'll comment there
<lpotter> ok
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-24
<kore> i want to try ubuntu-touch on my intel nuc (x86)
<kore> are the images in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ anything i could dd to a usb-stick and boot from?
<vitimiti> Hi
<joachimvda> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu-for-devices on my nexus4 three weeks ago.
<joachimvda> I love it, thanks.
<joachimvda> A couple of questions.
<joachimvda> Are there plans to have WebDAV support for syncing contacts and calendar?
<joachimvda> Is it possible to install a Belgian keyboard (I could contribute if I know how)?
<justCarakas> joachimvda: the belgian keyboard has the same layout as the french one, the only thing you don't get than is the autocomplete, so you might want to look for someone to fork it and add the autocomplete of the dutch one :)
<joachimvda> There seems to be a problem with the alarm. My phone is set to GMT+2. When I enter an event for 10AM, it will be displayed in the notifications are as being at 8AM. Is this known? If not where/how do I register a bug?
<justCarakas> I think you should report that bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot
<justCarakas> joachimvda: ^
<joachimvda> Apps are also not updating anymore. The full systems updates, but when there are app updates when clicking "instal x updates" all apps show "downloading 0 bytes of ..."
<joachimvda> I will register a bug for the clock app.
<daker> joachimvda: just remove/add your U1 account from system-settings
<joachimvda> @daker how is my U1 account going to help? I want to get stuff from my owncloud server. I only see twitter/facebook:u1/evernote/flickr/google as options for accounts. My u1 account is already linked.
<harsha> can we install normal .deb packages on ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> harsha, only if you make it writable ... which means that you do not have any supported upgrade path anymore
<harsha> I am ok with not getting upgrades....but i am intrested if i can make my ubuntu touch as my desktop replacement
<ogra_> if you have very tiny fingers perhaps :)
<harsha> Actually my device is not listed in ubuntu touch supported devices, where will i get proper documentation to devlop ubuntu touch for my mobile? mine is Oneplus one
<mvo_> sergiusens: what app did you try to build in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8645830/ ? i.e. how can I reproduce it?
<harsha> Thanks orga_ , let me start developing ubuntu touch for my mobile
<harsha> one last questing is UBntuntu touch support wireless display chromecast or miracast
<ogra_> not yet, no
<ogra_> (it is just a phone OS currently)
<vitimiti> A great phone OS*
<ogra_> :)
<daker> ogra_: sprinting ?
<ogra_> daker, kind of ... getting sober :)
<daker> ogra_: huh :)
<ogra_> heh
<daker> ogra_: just make sure you don't touch any line of code ;)
<ogra_> haha
<sergiusens> mvo_: lp:camera-app
<charles> mihir, I did a sanity check of asking a couple of people last night what would be Least Surprising to them wrt appointments and timezones
<charles> the general answer was consistent with keeping it in UTC :-)
<mihir> charles: awesome , that's what we are doing it :D
<charles> mihir, yep, that's my point :)
<charles> so even post-RTM maybe we don't need to change this
<charles> if we /really/ wanted it to be correct in all circumstances, there could be a timezone picker in the "Add Event" form... IMO that would be overkill for 99% of uses
<Chipaca> charles: if the notification centre is empty but blinking, is that you? or who?
<mihir> charles: hmm yup we can do that , and store timezone as well
<Chipaca> larsu: are you around?
<larsu> Chipaca: yes, but in a session right now
<larsu> should be done in < 10 min
<Chipaca> larsu: i've got the notification centre empty, and the led indicator blinking. is that a you thing?
<larsu> Chipaca: no, more a dednick thing I would say
<Chipaca> larsu: ok
<Chipaca> dednick: ping.
<larsu> not sure what is turning on this light -- unity8?
<dednick> Chipaca: hi.
<Chipaca> dednick: i've got the notification centre empty, and the led indicator blinking. is that a you thing?
<dednick> yes, u8 is turning the led on i think
<dednick> Chipaca: what is the notification icon in the panel? green or grey?
<Chipaca> dednick: grey
<dednick> Chipaca: rtm or devel?
<Chipaca> dednick: rtm
<sergiusens> cjwatson: mvo_: can we add intltool to the click chroot?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: can that be installed in a session instead?
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I guess it can
<cjwatson> otherwise the click chroot ought to be made identical to sdk-libs-dev, so consider whether it's appropriate there I guess
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I think all projects are using that though
<sergiusens> I'll check
<cjwatson> mkay
<Chipaca> dednick: i'm blocked on not touching my device in case there is something debuggable, but i really need to kick off autopilot tests
<Chipaca> dednick: please advise
<sergiusens> cjwatson: there is no sudo in the chroot though, so I can't click chroot -a... -f... run sudo apt-get install intltool
<cjwatson> sergiusens: s/run sudo/maint/
<dednick> Chipaca: ya. just trying to find out how to check why it's showing.
<sergiusens> cjwatson: maint is per session too?
<sergiusens> works for me if so
<dednick> should be only when the "indicator-messages-new" is showing
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Yep, if you pass a session name to it
<sergiusens> great
<mihir> there is no way to detact if my password has changed in my Google account
<sergiusens> thanks
<Chipaca> dednick: found a way to unblock; take your time
<mihir> what would be the right project to file a bug?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: In lp:click, "click chroot install" is per-session too, but not in the latest release
<sergiusens> gotcha
<cjwatson> Actually possibly that's an unlanded branch
<mvo_> yeah, I think its approved but has not been uploaded
<dednick> Chipaca: dbus-send --session --dest=com.canonical.indicator.messages --print-reply /com/canonical/indicator/messages org.gtk.Actions.DescribeAll | grep -A 10 icon
<dednick> Chipaca: on device.
<Chipaca> ralsina: could you shell into my phone and run ^ ?
<Chipaca> ralsina: pretty please
<ralsina> Chipaca: sure
<ralsina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8656591/
<Chipaca> dednick: ^
<dednick> Chipaca: hm. in that case if it's only u8 thats fiddling with the led, i'm not sure why it's going.
<mvo_> sergiusens: thanks, I create the chroot now and see whats going on with the camera build
<dednick> Chipaca: might be a bug in the Lights plugin.
<Chipaca> dednick: do you know who i should pester about that?
<dednick> Chipaca: can you grep unity8 logs for "Failed to turn the light off"
<dednick> Chipaca: or rather, just for "light"
<ralsina> dednick: no mention of light
<mihir> renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1362781/+merge/239046
<mihir> renatu: is it failing Jenkins  because of some issue in MP?
<renato___> mihir, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1311165/+merge/237142
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1311165/+merge/237142
<dednick> Chipaca: i'm afraid i'm at a bit of a loss on it. Best guess is that the u8 interactive with the lights interface is buggy. renato did that work.
<dednick> *u8 interaction
<dednick> Chipaca: possibly if u8 crashed while you had a notification and the screen was off, then it can stay on.
<dednick> Chipaca: which is probably the case! can you raise a bug please?
<Chipaca> dednick: um. Yes, but you'll probably have to edit it :)
<Chipaca> dednick: is this against unity8?
<dednick> Chipaca: ya
<Chipaca> dednick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1385331
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1385331 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "if u8 crashes while you had a notification and the screen was off, then the led can stay on." [Undecided,New]
<Chipaca> renato___: ^
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bug 1385332
<ubot5> bug 1385332 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "after notification in pocket turns the screen on device gets locked with "too many wrong unlock attempts, wait for 3 min"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385332
<ogra_> not sure if there is any solution for this
<Chipaca> dednick: I'd *love* for push notifications to be able to set the led colour :)
<gatox> seb128, ping
<seb128> gatox, hey
<gatox> seb128, hi, did you have the chance to take a look at my branch?
<seb128> gatox, not yet but I saw that charles did
<cyphermox> kenvandine: does your gaming engine have support for HID gaming devices?
<dednick> Chipaca: i'll just pretend i didnt hear that ;)
<seb128> gatox, can you reply to his comment?
<seb128> gatox, code looks fine to me otherwise but I'm unsure how to test it
<gatox> seb128, i added the testing steps in the description and in the test plan
<seb128> gatox, ok, I'm in a meeting but going to look at that after it
<gatox> seb128, ack
<ogra_> pmcgowan, oh, i think i have an idea how to solve the above issue ... added to the bug
<pmcgowan> ack
<ogra_> (not sure who should own it though ... i filed it against unity8 for now)
<ogra_> Saviq, is bug 1385332 actually a unity thing ? (turning on the screen when a notification comes in)
<ubot5> bug 1385332 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "after notification in pocket turns the screen on device gets locked with "too many wrong unlock attempts, wait for 3 min"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385332
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, my opinion is we should do proximity in that case, but bug #1358343 disagrees to some extent
<ubot5> bug 1358343 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] too easy to answer a call by accident" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358343
 * ogra_ checks
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, i doubt the "swipe to take call" helps with notification wakeups
<Saviq> ogra_, of course, does not
<ogra_> and specifically with the lock screen
<Saviq> ogra_, it's all just butt-dialing
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<Saviq> ogra_, what I mean is that we proposed proximity in the phonecall use case, and was argued against
<ogra_> yeah ... rsalveti sits next to me ... i'll punch him til he changes his mind ;)
<mvo_> sergiusens: I just tested your earlier failure on my 14.10 and it seems to be working ok with the current click/click-chroot
<rsalveti> Saviq: ogra_: yeah, the only ideal solution is have a gesture
<sergiusens> mvo_: that's a bummer; I just got to a good click version and seeing the issue still
<rsalveti> we shouldn't use proximity because there are a bunch of use cases that might fail
<sergiusens> mvo_: turns out bzoltan is backporting click to his ppa with a mangled version preventing proper upgrades
<ogra_> rsalveti, how would a gesture have helped me in my case ?
<sergiusens> mvo_: but it didn't solve my issue :-/
<mvo_> sergiusens: and the click-chroot is freshly created you said? hmmm
<Saviq> rsalveti, it's not about the notification
<sergiusens> mvo_: yes
<Saviq> rsalveti, it's about the fact that you get to swipe the greeter away
<ogra_> rsalveti, my device obviously swiped away the susermetircs screen and punched in PIN numbers
<Saviq> rsalveti, because you can now swipe it from anywhere on the screen
<Saviq> (by design)
<MosesEX> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<rsalveti> Saviq: right, bug give me an example on how proximity would help you on that
<MosesEX> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<rsalveti> ogra_: when accepting calls, you need a gesture
<Saviq> rsalveti, we wouldn't enable screen or input until you take the phone out
<Saviq> of your pocket
<MosesEX> !ops
<rsalveti> Saviq: right, but now you have a small piece of paper or finger on top of your phone
<rsalveti> then you suddenly can't interact with the screen
<Saviq> rsalveti, I think we should just see what others do
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> mvo_: how are you creating the chroot? is -papi, -qml and sans -.* the same these days?
<Saviq> rsalveti, my N9 did not turn on the screen automagically
<Saviq> rsalveti, if proximity was toggled
<rsalveti> right, it's how we're actually handling the notifications
<Saviq> rsalveti, granted, it worked from 1cm away, not 10cm away like on mako...
<rsalveti> android doesn't enable the screen unless it's a call
<rsalveti> not sure how iphone is doing
<ogra_> it wasnt really critical since the lock-down state only persists for 3 min
<ogra_> but if we ever change that behavior to permanently lock ...
<Saviq> ogra_, I don't think we will
<ogra_> ok
<Saviq> aanyway
<Saviq> still bad experience
<ogra_> i know jolla locks you down permanently
<ogra_> you can only get out of it via developer mode ...
<Saviq> ogra_, actually what happens I think is that you butt-tap the notification, and that swipes the greeter away
<ogra_> or re-flashing
<ogra_> ah
<Saviq> ogra_, if you didn't have PIN
<ogra_> so i didnt "butt swipe"
<rsalveti> Saviq: it's all a matter of defining how notifications should be
<rsalveti> more a design question I guess
<Saviq> rsalveti, totally
<Saviq> ogra_, your phone would launch the app and you'd butt-call, butt-whatever
<rsalveti> and one problem we have, is that once your screen gets up after a notification, it's stay on for 60 seconds
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> not only like 3 seconds or something
<fxdave> Hi! I want install this to my sony xperia p
<fxdave> Can i do this?
<sergiusens> mvo_: lp:~sergiusens/uci-engine/click
<sergiusens> mvo_: click-builder/click_builder/clickbuilder.py
<ksbalaji> I'm on Samsung tab3. I've screwed up my usn-ubuntu-booter >how> to repair usb drive using tablet?
<oSoMoN> tedg, is there a bug to track the issue where url-dispatcher refuses to handle "tel:+1234567890"-like (i.e. slashless) URLs?
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: ted is doing a session atm
<oSoMoN> oh, okay, thanks
<davidcalle> rschroll, https://reviews.ubuntu.com/click/api/1.0/reviews/?package_name=com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru
<bzoltan> sergiusens: please educate me if I do something wrong :) I promise it is not intentional
<hellslinger> hi guys, does anyone know if multitouch will be supported on thinkpads with clickpad? I've been through the wiki and have filed a bug but haven't heard anything in a couple of months. Any ideas of something I can try?
<cgregan> Anyone seeing a problem with adding a twitter account?
<genii> Just moral issues.
<taiebot> No one seeing this bug it has been marked as invalid but i swear i have some bluetooth profile which are always present and they are my old phones so it should come from my simcard https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1382844
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382844 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth shows my previous owned phone as possible connected device" [High,Invalid]
<veebers> mzanetti: hey, the unity8 ap tests aren't still affected by this (old) bug right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1154107
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1154107 in Autopilot "autopilot crashes on failed test" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ogra_> mzanetti, bug 1385473 to your hands
<ubot5> bug 1385473 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlock dialogs (SIM PIN as well as Unlock screen) both do not use custom selected wallpaper" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385473
<gcollura> I have a Three Italy sim, when it doesn't have coverage for 3 it goes on roaming on Tim (another italian operator). With ubuntu touch devel-proposed, Tim is the only carrier available in settings, even if other phones have 3's coverage. So my phone (mako) is always in roaming mode. is this a know bug?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-25
<bmatusiak> SIM Locked on mako is still effecting me,  has the fix been approved?
<kenvandine> Kaleo, WOOT
<kenvandine> Time between ApplicationManager::onProcessStarting and MirSurfaceItem::updateMirSurfaceFocus true is 2029ms
<kenvandine> Time between ApplicationManager::onProcessStarting and MirSurfaceItem::updateMirSurfaceFocus true is 2073ms
<kenvandine> Kaleo, ^^
<kenvandine> 2029ms is the slowest and 2073ms was the fastest out of 10 starts
<kenvandine> so the time is VERY stable :)
<afm> any porters around?
<afm> or know of another channel that might be of use?
<lotuspsychje> afm: did you try the XDA forums?
<afm> no one has gotten touch ported to my phone (OPO OnePlus One)
<lotuspsychje> afm: not sure thats even possible yet
<lotuspsychje> we have to wait until Bq and meizu come out
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: why's that?
<afm> why wouldn't it be?  its 100% opensource
<afm> unlocked bootloader etc...
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: after the phones come out, it will grow faster for other devices
<afm> i have all source downloaded, phablet-4.4.2_r1
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: somehow I doubt that.  Ubuntu is a rolling release on phones.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: i think once the physical phones are out, users gonna experiment much more with ubuntu touch
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: users don't port.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: but they help being creative
<nhaines> That is completely and utterly irrelevant to the question of Ubuntu being ported to new devices.
<afm> agreed.. and user only = proper qa :P
<afm> i'm not a user since it doesn't exist
<lotuspsychje> even the devs doent know yet how meizu will change touch on their phones yet
<lotuspsychje> so once the release, many more ideas will launch out of it
<afm> been in this channel for 2+ weeks straight... you've offered no help, just random statements
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: with all due respect, I think you're having a completely different conversation.
<afm> with himself even
<afm> and an op should really do something about this user flooding the channel
<afm> cat Irc.log | grep zyga | grep joined | wc -l
<afm> 346
<afm> thats less than 2 weeks.....
<lotuspsychje> afm: there is #ubuntu-ops for spam issues
<afm> started #touch-porting for those interested... carry on with yer sprint
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-RTM-Update-is-Out-Has-Better-Performance-and-Beautiful-New-Indicators-Gallery-462673.shtml
<gcollura> hello guys, how can I reset my SIM configuration in ubuntu touch to make it work again? At the moment there's 'Unknown ' written in the network indicator and I cannot unlock my sim
<gcollura> I am on rtm-proposed
<gcollura> but this happened on devel-proposed as well
<ybon> gcollura: try restarting
<ybon> I've this sometimes, and after some restarts I go it working again
<gcollura> ybon, I've tried to restart several times, I fixes with manually entering the pin from the command line
<gcollura> using dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.ofono /ril_0 org.ofono.SimManager.EnterPi
<gcollura> n string:"pin" string:".."
<nhaines> Tassadar: Good morning!
<Tassadar> what do you need?
<nhaines> Tassadar: another whiskey and coke.  :)
<Tassadar> sounds like a good idea actual
<Tassadar> y
<nhaines> Collaboration!  <3
<vitimiti> Hi
<daker> gcollura: yo
<daker> gcollura: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8670246/
<cyphermox> Tassadar: hey
<cyphermox> Tassadar: thanks for the nexus 5 port. I'll try to get you a patch for bluetooth this weekend, if it's still broken as the wiki says
<Tassadar> you're welcome, it probably is still broken
<vitimiti> Are you guys going to make a port for the samsung galaxy trend plus?
<taiebot> Hi all i am the only one who find that notifications are far too big. The volume sliding is really annoying as it stays up for 3 sec. before disappearing. I would love to see the notifications when i am using my phone being very subtle like using the top bar the same as the phone app when you are having a call (tap to return to call). The top bar should be the slider in green and there i would not mind having it for three
<jelkner> Can anyone tell me why updates stopped working on my nexus 4 with ubuntu several weeks ago?
<jelkner> When I check for updates, it tells me there are 18.
<jelkner> But they won't install.
<jelkner> I figured something was going on with the channel during the final release of 14.10
<jelkner> but it still doesn't work now.
<ogra_> jelkner, there was a mail about the U1 device tokens being invalidated, you need to delete and re-create the U1 account on your phone
<jelkner> thanks, ogra!  I must have missed that.
<brycem24> Will I still be able to call people if I install Ubuntu Touch on my phone?
<ahayzen> Hey, anyone else getting "Failed to contact PackageKit: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PackageKit: Timeout was reached" when trying to install click packages on the latest rtm image?
<popey> ahayzen: yes, new image being built
<popey> 17:04:34 < imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 128 building (started: 20141025 16:05) ===
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> ahayzen: how was the party last night?
<mihir> popey: which party :-o
<mihir> the 10 years ?
<popey> yeah
<popey> i only saw one photo
<ahayzen> popey, it was good, i ended up going to the mall for food :)
<ahayzen> popey, how was your flight back?
<mihir> popey: it was good :)
<popey> hah
<popey> Flight was great.
<mihir> popey: Agenda view http://i.imgur.com/wYYS3aa.png
<popey> ooh
<mihir> popey: still confused with square and ubuntu shape :|
<jelkner> ogra_: do you know if gps works on ubuntu on the nexus 4?
<jelkner> I always get a "can not determine your location" message
<jelkner> from both OSMTouch and GoogleMaps
<jelkner> I'm thinking of writing an ubuntu app to enter bird sighting data through the phone
<jelkner> so geolocation will be essential for it to work
<popey> jelkner: yes, gps works on nexus 4. I just tested it in osmtouch
<popey> jelkner: you may need to re-run the welcome wizard so you can accept the necessary T&C
<jelkner> popey: thanks!
<jelkner> I'll do that
<taiebot> popey: how did you get location working on nexus 4 ? this is one of the thing which stopped working and i have never been able to get my location on osm touch. Only the weather scope gives me my location but its not gps i think its only geoip.
<popey> taiebot: re-run the welcome wizard
<popey> phablet-config welcome-wizard
<taiebot> Is it on the device?
<taiebot> never mind found it. Thanks looks so pretty
<taiebot> and yes it works. thanks popey
<popey> taiebot: yay
<ibit> hi, somebody working with porting to i9500 (samsung galaxy s4 with octa-core)?
<Wligtenb> hi,  I just installed Ubuntu on my Nexus 4. For some reason I cannot install any app from the store.
<taiebot> wligtenb you need an ubuntu one account
<cyphermox> Tassadar: do you track the bugs for nexus 5 in any particular way?
<cyphermox> I tried devel and it fails to boot for some reason
<Tassadar> not really
<Tassadar> that certainly shouldn't happen, what did it do?
<Tassadar> bootloop? stayed on google screen?
<taiebot> wligtenb you need to create one in system settings>account
<cyphermox> I'd get just the nexus bootsplash
<Tassadar> might be possible get some info with adb shell
<Tassadar> Oo
<Tassadar> are you using multirom?
<cyphermox> no?
<cyphermox> should I?
<Tassadar> no
<Tassadar> well you could, but it isn't a requirements, those builds should work without it
<cyphermox> in any case, I'd prefer running on proposed, so I'm reflashing now, and I'l ldebug this
<Tassadar> by nexus bootsplash you mean the "google" logo with a padlock or the android bootanimation?
<cyphermox> I was in an airport before, not really the best place to debug things
<cyphermox> the android boot animation -- the four color blobs
<cyphermox> I was expecting to see our logo
<wligtenberg> OK, now with my N5 using Android. :) I just installed Ubuntu touch on my N4 but I cannot install any apps...
<Tassadar> then something went very wrong - you should not be able to see that at all, the flashing process should erase everything android
<cyphermox> right
<taiebot> Does anyone as a bug where when swipping down actually does the opposite? looks like the header is the reason as it certainly tries to re-appear
<Tassadar> btw, nexus 5 specific bugs are kindof useless to report - nobody will fix them 'cause it is unsupported. You can write them to the wiki page, I suppose
<cyphermox> Tassadar: there are ways around that
<cyphermox> some nexus specific bugs can be significant on other platforms too if they're not directly related to the android layer
<cyphermox> ie. bluetooth bugs are likely pretty global
<wligtenberg> Is it normal not to be able to install apps from the store?
<cyphermox> it doesn't mean they'd be visible enough to discover on some supported devices, but might still indicate some underlying issue
<wligtenberg> I want to demo it a bit tomorrow and a small gathering
<cyphermox> wligtenberg: yeah, there was an issue earlier
<cyphermox> wligtenberg: you might want to look for the newest image
<Tassadar> yeah, but if the issue is not on any of the supported devices, chances are nobody is gonna look at it anyway
<cyphermox> wligtenberg: or downgrade apt
<Tassadar> anyway, most of the bugs are not n5-specific, ubuntu touch is running pretty well on it. Only the power management and some other misc HW-related things are buggy as far as I know
<wligtenberg> Cyphermox I installed the dev version that got most frequent updates
<cyphermox> Tassadar: I'd still like to get bugs for bluetooth or network, I'd be more than happy to fix them :)
<cyphermox> wligtenberg: it was an issue this morning in any case, caused by the latest apt upload as far as I understood
<cyphermox> wligtenberg: see #ubuntu-ci-eng
<wligtenberg> Aah I see a new update again :)
<wligtenberg> Tnx I hope that fixes it
<cyphermox> Tassadar: ah, now I'm getting just the Google logo so far
<cyphermox> actually, you know what, I think I know what's up
<wligtenberg> Woohoo app installed!
<cyphermox> wligtenberg: great
<cyphermox> victory!
<cyphermox> Tassadar: sorry; it was my fault. I had forgotten that after unlocking, you really need to let android boot completely.
<Tassadar> oh, yeah)
<vitimiti> Hi
<taiebot> Quite like the design of this even if its a little bit too much android like http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/09/ubuntu-touch-rtm-version-officially-released/ I really like the first scope
<cyphermox> Tassadar: so, bluetooth will need some extra work
<cyphermox> where is your kernel tree?
<Tassadar> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/ubuntu/kernel/trusty.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/hammerhead
<cyphermox> great
<cyphermox> I think you'll need at least the hci_smd driver enabled; possibly some small changes to the init script on the android side
<Tassadar> or https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=ubuntu/kernel/trusty.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/hammerhead , they seem to be the same thing but I submit patches for the one without "aosp/"
<Tassadar> device repo is also at ubuntu's gerrit, thanks to rsalveti
<cyphermox> # CONFIG_BT_HCISMD is not set
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I mostly work higher up the stack, rarely look at the kernel code
<cyphermox> I'll get that branch and try to build a test kernel with this change, with a bit of luck it will only need that
<cyphermox> from there, we can enable bluetooth just by writing 1 to the hci_set parameter for that driver
<cyphermox> I'll look a bit more at the google source before just to be sure
<wligtenberg> Taiebot I don't know, but those screenshots there do not resemble my screens. But I am on an unstable dev build. But my screens are mostly white.
<Quinntus> hey there, is it possible to run ubuntu touch on a sony xperia j?
<Quinntus> hello?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-26
<mozzarella> I want to try ubuntu touch
<mozzarella> but I don't have a phone
<lotuspsychje> !devices | mozzarella
<ubot5> mozzarella: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> mozzarella: there is an ubuntu-touch emulator for ubuntu also
<mozzarella> lotuspsychje: where
<lotuspsychje> mozzarella: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<jelkner> Do I need to put my phone in developer mode to access it with adb shell?
<jelkner> My phone is connected to my computer, but adb devices shows nothing.
<jelkner> It mounts on my 14.04 desktop, and I see a directory named Nexus 4 that has the phone's files.
<jelkner> I'm trying to figure out how to get GPS data from the phone.
<jelkner> I want to work on an app that will require that.
<jelkner> Unfortunately, I can't get passed square one :-(
<Laney> jelkner: Yeah, via System Settings
<jelkner> Laney: so I set a 4 digit access key and switch to developer mode, yes?
<Laney> jelkner: Something like that
<Laney> I don't have a device handy to check exactly what it is
<jelkner> Laney: np, thanks!
<jelkner> Laney: that did it.  it can see my device now.
<Laney> Nice work
<idiotbox_> Any one ported ubuntu touch on Android one devices http://www.android.com/one/india/?
<daker> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<bobin89> 1Hi guys. I´m trying to do something a bit out off my leauge. Can´t get it to work so asking for help. I have a Windows 8.1 tablet, (HP elitepad 900 g1) that I´m trying to try Ubuntu on or Gnome. I have a sdcard that boots to grub, but when i press Try ubuntu the screen just dosent load more, the tablet get stuck there. Any suggestion?
<steffan_> Hello. I keep checking on Ubuntu Touch periodically, escpecially the Galaxy S2 project. What's the kind of general state of things with Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> steffan_, it will go on sale preinstalled before end of the year
<steffan_> ogra_: Allright, that will probably be good for the amount of apps. What about the ports?
<ogra_> up to the porters ... most of them didnt see any movement after their initial port to an today obsolete version though
<steffan_> ogra_: So anything that isn't actively maintained might as well be restarted from scratch?
<ogra_> yeah
<steffan_> ogra_: Do you by any chance have an idea of how hard it would be to port touch to the Galaxy S2?
<ogra_> you can surely base on the old stuff though, but apart from the nexus5 and nexus7 "deb" port i dont know of any actively maintained ones
<steffan_> ogra_: I have a device and a few weeks of free time, so if it's doable I might get into it
<ogra_> not too hard
<Tassadar> I wouldn't say actively maintained as much as "it didn't break yet" :/
<ogra_> yeah, well, the two functional ports rather :)
<steffan_> Tassadar: So how stable it the base then?
<steffan_> *is
<Tassadar> what do you mean by stable
<ogra_> what do you mean by base ?
<steffan_> Well I'm guessing there is some code that is universal to getting ubuntu touch to work on a device. Is that right?
<steffan_> Or is it more like messing about in the particular kernel until you get it working?
<ogra_> the system consists of a normal ubuntu install (like on any PC for example) and an lxc container in which a minimal android runs to provide the android HAL
<ogra_> (binary blobs and the minimal amount daemons to use them  ... to access sensors, graphics modem etc)
<Tassadar> I'm not really using ubuntu touch very much, but they feel confident enough to start seling phones with it, so it might be at least somewhat stable)
<ogra_> the whole ubuntu part is generic
<ogra_> what you need to port is the content of the lxc container which is based of your android git tree (massively cut down thoug, to the level of some HW bits)
<steffan_> ogra_: Tassadar: So just some background, I don't know a lot about phones, but I am a developer and computer science student and I know my way around Linux
<steffan_> I'm guessing I should go read the porting guide? :)
<ogra_> well, since we (have to) use the android binaryy blobs that is the part you need knowledge about
<ogra_> the guide is sadly havily outdated
<ogra_> (as the ports are ... nobody has time to update it atm until the first phones go on sale )
<steffan_> Yeah I figured that, which is why I came straight here
<steffan_> Hmmm. Here right away
<steffan_> My Dutch is bleeding through a bit
<ogra_> heh
<steffan_> So is there documentation somewhere that you would might be relevant?
<ogra_> generally you should start by getting a kitkat tree for your device ... the basics of the old porting guide still applies ... cut it down to the minimum ...
<ogra_> get libhybris to work in it (that is the communication layer used to have the two systems work together)
<ogra_> that should be a good start (and keep you busy for a while)
<ogra_> for the S2 there is an xda forums thread somewhere for the old port
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> should be linked somewhere from a subpage of that wikipage
 * ogra_ needs to go ... 
<ogra_> you will best get answers during european and US office times here
<steffan_> Alright. Seems like a good way to start. Thanks :)
<ogra_> good luck :)
<ogra_> (i helped a bit with the old S2 port and would be interested to see a working new one )
<ogra_> (i just dont have any spare time to look into it myself)
<steffan_> ogra_: If I get anything working I'll let you know :)
<steffan_> Or I'll try to
<dobey> Tassadar: btw, i was able to see upgrades after i returned home and got back on my wifi. just wasn't working on 3g. weird. :-/
<dobey> i wonder if the "auto download" setting has something to do with that
<Tassadar> dobey: might be my server is blocked by your carier for some reason
<dobey> Tassadar: i'm pretty sure i've installed an update on 3g before though. and the blacklist file was downloaded ok with the system-image-cli command.
<dobey> Tassadar: anyway, i'll have to look at it later if i want to figure out why it wasn't working
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-19
<loganlamb> anyone here? a friend just told me about the register article and I wanted to touch base
<nhaines> loganlamb: it'll be quiet for another 5 hours or so.  Which article?
<loganlamb> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/18/attacker_slips_malware_past_ubuntu_phone_checks/
<RAOF> What particularly do you want to know about it?
<nhaines> It was nice that Canonical were able to reach out to anyone affected.  And it was easy to fix.  Not that this is scaleable.  :)
<loganlamb> well, I wrote it
<loganlamb> I figured we’d end up chatting tomorrow, but wanted to touch base tonight
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> Hello! how do I select the order of my scopes?
<matv1> zzarr its a little bit undiscoverable. In the scope overview, long press one of the scopes that you have. then, you are able to manage them. You can now drag any of you home scopes up or down by pressing the trailing iconicon
<nhaines> zzarr: swipe up to enter the scopes pinning screen, then long press on the list and you'll be able to reorder your favorited scopes by dragging.
<zzarr> matv1 and nhaines thank you :)
<matv1> np
<nhaines> zzarr: my pleasure.  Much easier than what I used to do (which was just make sure to favorite them in the right order, lol).
<zzarr> sweet, now the scopes are in the order I want them to :)
<matv1> one could almost call that an easter egg  :)
<zzarr> hehe, yes, it should be more obvious I think
<zzarr> a button or a symbol of some kind
<dholbach> hey popey, who do I talk to to get help-app landings moved to vivid (https://code.launchpad.net/~torsten.franz/help-app/help-app/+merge/274746)?
<zzarr> may I ask dholbach why you want apps ti Vivid when Wily is realized the 22:nd?
<EdwardMorbius> hello, is OTA-7 coming out today as scheduled? :)
<dholbach> zzarr, the phone is based on vivid right now
<nhaines> EdwardMorbius: that decision will be made based on future testing.
<zzarr> yes, dholbach but OTA-7 is comes today ;)
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> that's based on vivid too ;-)
<nhaines> zzarr: no Ubuntu phone release will be based on wily.
<dholbach> and I'm looking forward to it :-)
<EdwardMorbius> nhaines ok thanks
<zzarr> nhaines, yes ;) that's what I meant
<nhaines> zzarr: since the Ubuntu phones will never run wily, the apps need to run on vivid.
<zzarr> I assumed that OTA-7 would be based on Wily since it's so close to the release of Wily on desktop
<EdwardMorbius> nhaines never run wily? next phone base will be next lts then or still vivid in a foreseeable future?
<nhaines> EdwardMorbius: vivid for the foreseable future.
<zzarr> ohh... I see, why?
<nhaines> zzarr: nope.  It took a month or so to go from utopic to vivid, but they're not planning on switching to wily.
<nhaines> They're staying where they are, and eventually will port everything to snappy Ubuntu Core.
<zzarr> nhaines, thanks for the heads up
<EdwardMorbius> nhaines I see, so phone is heading for snappy ubuntu core in the future, thanks for the information.
<zzarr> little off topic: will the desktop version be heading for snappy too?
<nhaines> EdwardMorbius: the phone, servers, desktops... everything.  :)  Not that the current desktop/server system is going anywhere, of course.
<nhaines> zzarr: yup.  Probably test versions in June or July 2016.
<EdwardMorbius> nhaines I read about that, I have high hopes for snappy desktop, it seems to have lots of advantages.
<nhaines> And at that point, the phone and a snappy desktop will be runnning identical software.
<zzarr> nhaines, nice, will MIR be standard in 16.04?
<EdwardMorbius> zzarr I dont think so, unity 8 might be optional or so I heard.
<nhaines> zzarr: almost certainly not.  Possibly in 16.10, probably by 17.04.
<zzarr> nhaines, that's very nice
<zzarr> but I will be able to switch to MIR/Unity8 as soon as there are GPU drivers available?
<nhaines> It's been installable in Ubuntu since 13.10.
<EdwardMorbius> zzarr you can test it
<zzarr> yes, but there's no drivers for nVidia GPU's
<nhaines> Works fine with the noveau drivers, I believe.
<zzarr> or no drivers from the vendor
<EdwardMorbius> It works with my Radeon and open source drivers
<zzarr> I just realized that, but for some reason noveau is unstable for me
<EdwardMorbius> zzarr you have a newer nvidia maybe? nouveau is kind of flaky for some of them
<zzarr> (on 2 different computers with different hardware)
<zzarr> no, the machines are old
<EdwardMorbius> I seen nouveau on an old gt320 in a laptop, works fine in 14.04. which ubuntu do you run?
<zzarr> one MacBook 5.1 (late 2008) and one stationary machine with a ASUS mainboard a D525 CPU and a nVidia ION LE GPU
<zzarr> 15.04 on both
<EdwardMorbius> unfortunately I have seen those gpus in action, seen gt/gtx series only. I am guessing properietary drivers no longer exist for them?
<EdwardMorbius> havent*
<zzarr> yes, I have proprietary drivers
<zzarr> they exist
<EdwardMorbius> good, nvidia is usually better with those than amd.
<EdwardMorbius> amd linux drivers are well...for most gpus
<zzarr> they have resiliently extended so a few more years
<EdwardMorbius> I am off now and wait for OTA-7 eventually XD have fun people
<zzarr> I can't launch the ssh shell on my phone from the SDK, what could be wrong? (the phone does have developer mode enabled)
<rbasak> Are the lockscreen hanging issues since the last OTA a known bug?
<rbasak> After a notification comes in, I often get a flashing screen (flapping between on and off) and attempts to pull down the notification bar from the top cause the screen to go off (I think because of the proximity sensor).
<rbasak> Sometimes the lock screen becomes completely unresponsive and I have to hard reset.
<rbasak> (bq Aquaris 4.5)
<zzarr> rbasak, happens to me too, I have a Meizu MX4, but if I wait long enough it comes back
<robin-hero> rbasak: If I'm right it is fixed in OTA-7, which is coming today
<zzarr> robin-hero, that's amazing :)
<zzarr> ahh, I missed the line saying "developer tools not installed", I'll just do that and try the ssh again (don't know if it will help or not)
<Guest42341> hi all
<robin-hero> hi
<Guest42341> where is ota7? :))
<nhaines> Being tested.
<nhaines> The decision won't be made until evening.
<Guest42341> i see, thanks nhaines
<rbasak> Thanks all. I look forward to the update.
<rbasak> Does anyone know the bug number for the lockscreen issue? Only for my curiosity.
<zzarr> are the developer tools referenced in Ubuntu SDK the phablet-tools package?
<robin-hero> I have been using r26 (bq 4.5) since Friday :) nhaines: What do you test on it?
<mardy> mpt: hi! When you have some time, coul you please comment on this thread: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg16242.html
<nhaines> robin-hero: I'm not involved with the release testing (the manufacturers do that).  I keep my Nexus 7 around to test some things.  My Nexus 5 is currently running Android 6.0, so no dual-booting there for now.
<robin-hero> rbasak: here's an issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1485737 I'm still looking for the other
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1485737 in Canonical System Image "Screen fades to black while typing a message (after wake-up from notification)" [High,Fix committed]
<robin-hero> rbasak: The other one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1491566
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1491566 in Canonical System Image "unresponsive shell including power button doesn't blank/unblank display" [Critical,Fix committed]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Clean Your Virtual Desktop Day! 😃
<nhaines> No, I don't think I'll be observing that one today.  :)
<rbasak> robin-hero: thanks. I'm not sure either of those symptoms match mine exactly, but perhaps the underlying issue is the same. I'll see if this next OTA fixes it.
<jnxd> So, i there gonna be an ubuntu-release-party today?
<nhaines> Mostly Thursday, I imagine.
<jnxd> I meant the OTA-7
<jnxd> for phones
<nhaines> If anyone knew, it'd be out.  They're testing.
<jnxd> okay
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-7 phased updates in progress!
<popey> there you go
<nhaines> There we go.
<sil2100> Yes, first 6% of users shoudl get their updates
<sil2100> Phasing should be finished before tomorrow I suspect :)
<jnxd> (y)
 * popey hugs sil2100 
<nhaines> sil2100: any release notes or anything I can throw up in /r/Ubuntu?
<sil2100> nhaines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-7 is the official 'quick look' on the update contents
<sil2100> The release e-mail will be sent out in a moment
<nhaines> Just as I thought.
<nhaines> sil2100: much obliged.
<sil2100> nhaines: yw!
 * sil2100 hugs popey
<sil2100> :)
<nhaines> And furthermore, congrats.  :)
<robin-hero> \o/ :)
<jnxd> sil2100: what mailing list would it be sent on?
<sil2100> jnxd: ubuntu
<sil2100> Argh, cat on the keyboard
<jnxd> ok
<sil2100> jnxd: I mean, ubuntu-phone
 * sil2100 loves how his cat helps him in IRC conversations
<jnxd> sil2100: can an anyone join that list?
<sil2100> jnxd: yes, it's an open list :)
<jnxd> sil2100: link to join?
<jnxd> coz on the launchpad page, "mail ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list. "
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<sil2100> jnxd: you can join by subscribing to this team :)
<jnxd> sil2100: that the problem: I cannot subscribe
<sil2100> jnxd: you have a Launchpad profile, right?
<jnxd> need to be a team member or something
<jnxd> sil2100: yup
<popey> 1) join launchpad, 2) join team, 3) join list
<sil2100> jnxd: if yes, then first join the ubuntu-phone team
<popey> in that order
<sil2100> It's an open team, anyone can join
<sil2100> Then as popey said
<jnxd> okie dokie
<jnxd> guess there's nothing but wait then
<nhaines> Now if only the web archive would update.  :)
<jnxd> is there anyway to update other than through the phone? I kinda can't use that channel because of some proxy issues.
<nhaines> You can do it via the desktop.
<jnxd> nhaines: details?
<robin-hero> sil2100: Did you send the announcment email? Because I can't see yet.
<robin-hero> sil2100: Oop, it has just arrived  :)
<nhaines> jnxd: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<ogra_> jnxd, wrt release party: ... the reason we do rolling releases in phone and snappy is that we can have a release party every day !
<jnxd> nhaines: and will that prevent me from getting any further OTA?
<nhaines> No.
<jnxd> ogra_: lol
<nhaines> jnxd: you might want to leave off the --bootstrap bit though, to keep your user data.  Someone else might be more clear on that--it's been a long while since I've done it.
<jnxd> nhaines: seems like everything I have will wipe out!
<popey> You only ever need bootstrap when coming from android
<jnxd> popey: so if I'm already on ubuntu, I'm safe?
<popey> safe from what?
<popey> What channel are you on?
<jgdx> or when you've thoroughly hacked your installation to pieces
<jnxd> from losing all the pics I've taken, all the music I have, blah blah
<popey> OTA doesn't delete your personal data
<jnxd> popey: well, I am on the channel the phone was on when I bought it
<popey> same here
<popey> you'll get OTA-7 some time today/tomorrow
<jnxd> so something like stable/bqaquaris.en
<Guest42341> he's asking how to flash ota7 from pc without wiping user data
<Guest42341> jnxd, right?
<jnxd> popey: see, the issue is, that uPhone still does not implement proxy properly. So I have to either go around begging someone for internet without proxy, or try flashing through PC
<jnxd> Guest42341: yeah
<popey> which phone?
<jnxd> e5
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --device=vegetahd
<popey> give that a go
<popey> it should print out the image number it's downloading near the start of the process
<popey> if it's less than #6 then it's not flashing ota-7
<nhaines> 5 is right out.
<jnxd> popey: okay, and I ctrl+c before it's done downloading?
<popey> i think there's also a download-only option which won't flash it
<jnxd> popey: fine then. I'll try that out
<jnxd> popey: I think "adb shell system-image-cli --dry-run" is close to what you meant
<nhaines> I can see the OMG Ubuntu headline now.  "Ubuntu developers abandon promised OTA-7 to work on OTA-8 instead."  :)
<jnxd> popey: nhaines: is there any way to install ubuntu apps and scopes by the PC route?
<davmor2> jnxd: you know it's a phone right, so it has a sim that has data, if your plan is big enough you can set the update mechanism to trigger on any data type and install it via 3g
<popey> jnxd: no
 * rbasak just got OTA-7
<popey> jnxd: i didn't "mean" that at all, I typed exactly what I meant
<rbasak> Seems to have installed OK
 * popey shakes fist at rbasak 
<jnxd> davmor2: I'm just a poor guy, blah blah blah
<jnxd> popey: well, "mean" in the sense that it serves the same purpose: I get to know what I'd be downloading
<nhaines> Well, no, the purpose of what popey meant was that it downloaded the file on the PC without installing it, so that you could see the image number without risking your device.
<davmor2> jnxd: ah okay, that just means you need no sympathy though right?
<jnxd> nhaines: but if I go for a dry run, it should in principle tell me what version it'll download without me having to download it!
<jnxd> davmor2: well, a guy with limited data ALWAYS needs sympathy :D (which is why I didn't complete the lyrics)
<nhaines> jnxd: it won't be helpful, though.  The phone's phased but the computer won't be.
<jnxd> nhaines: aah
<jnxd> nhaines: i think i get the idea
<jnxd> nhaines: popey's "no" was a little ambiguous, so let me ask again: is there any way to install ubuntu apps and scopes by the PC route?
<nhaines> If you could get them.  There's no convenient way.
<jnxd> nhaines: okay. so I'm stuck
<nhaines> You push the click package to the phone via adb or MTP, then you run a shell on the phone.  'pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted foobar.click'
<popey> my "no" was to your question about adb shell
<Guest42341> jnxd, as nhaines said you can but it's not very easy. to browse the apps and download see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex
<popey> you can grab clicks from the store and 'side load' (ugh) them as nhaines says
<zzarr> when will OTA-7 be released?
<nhaines> zzarr: 50 minutes ago.
<zzarr> nhaines, nice, I'll install it now :D
<nhaines> Maybe!
<jnxd> zzarr: or, if my mail client is to be believed, 12 hours ago (heavens know how that came to be)
<nhaines> zzarr: it's only rolling out to 6% of the users right now.  It'll continue rolling out over today.
<zzarr> nhaines, okey, not overloading the servers I guess ;)
<nhaines> Or destroying every phone at once, if there's a problem.  ;)
<zzarr> nhaines, right
<nhaines> Actually, I wonder if system-image-cli is phased.  Now that I think of it.
<Guest42341> we should have an opt-in for a faster OTA (maybe 2-3 days earlier)
<nhaines> I should suspect not.
<ogra_> Guest42341, nah, instead of producing extra work for everyone through that, people wantin something earlier should run rc-proposed and reprot bugs ;)
<nhaines> Oh, nice.  Someone's already downvoted my reddit post.  :)
<Guest42341> :))
<nhaines> But it's stickied, so it's not going anywhere, so the joke's on them!
<Guest42341> ogra_, after this ota i'll jump on rc (stable channel is boring for me)
<zzarr> ohh, I just remembered, I got a notification from my phone that there was an update on Friday, but there was not one, a bit odd
<nhaines> zzarr: was an error in staging for OTA-7.
<zzarr> nhaines, that explains it, I thought something like that was the case
<ogra_> zzarr, you shoudl subscribe to the mailing list ;)
<ogra_> (it was described there)
<zzarr> nhaines, how are the 6% that have gotten OTA-7 selected?
<Guest42341> random
<popey> it involves chickens, chalk and candles
<zzarr> ogra_, you're right, I should
<zzarr> popey, I ate chicken for dinner today, does that affect when I get OTA-7?
 * jnxd thinks popey took server "farms" a bit too literally
<ogra_> zzarr, that food indicated OTA algorithm specifically looks at what sides you had since everything tastes like chicken
<zzarr> ogra_, nice, I like that kind of algorithms :) good food and updates for my phone ;)
<zzarr> ohh, nice, the little embedded computer I have here does what I want it to do :)
<zzarr> I have an XMPP chat and it floods it like no tomorrow :)
<nhaines> willcooke: are you going to try to make it to Ubucon Summit at SCALE?  :)
<willcooke> nhaines, don't think I'll be able to make it, but I expect folk on the team will
<nhaines> willcooke: sorry to hear that, but I'm looking forward to seeing the others.
<nhaines> And of course, if you do make it that'd always be great.  :)
<nhaines> Well, bedtime for me.  Stayed up too late waiting for announcements so I could post to reddit.  Good night.  :)
<matv1> could you guys see your way to making the phone app rotatable in OTA7. That would be great for dialing out!
<matv1> http://postimg.org/image/3yv4m9utt/
<zzarr> nhaines, bye, thanks
<ahoneybun> nice mako OTA-7 is out the door
<ahoneybun> the removal of hotspot of mako should be on the release notes
<ogra_> sil2100, popey, shouldnt the release notes also mention and link the USN for the click fix ?
<popey> it is a wiki :)
<ogra_> <- its a lazy :)
<stakewinner00> there are something like synaptic for ubuntu touch? (I want to change the repos of vivid to wily without using the terminal)
<jgdx> vi /etc/apt… doesn't work?
<stakewinner00> jgdx, probably it works, but using the terminal on a phone is slow.
<mcphail> Will bq phones get OTA-7 today, or will we wait on the bq QA process again?
<stakewinner00> mcphail, I have a bq and received a update today
<mcphail> stakewinner00: cheers! I'm eager to get this one
<popey> mcphail: qa already happened
<stakewinner00> I hope that the bugs of music player are fixed...
<popey> which bugs?
<mcphail> popey: nice. Can't wait to see if it improves my lag at work
<popey> stakewinner00: don't switch the phone to wily, it _will_ break
<stakewinner00> popey, some strange bugs that cause music player to "crash" (don't play any song). And i have to close and open again the music player.
<stakewinner00> popey, wily is not the 15.x branch and vivid the 14.x?
<popey> stakewinner00: if you get that again, can you file a bug and attach the music app log file from ~/.cache/upstart on the device please?
<mcphail> stakewinner00: are these songs which have a "#" in the name or path, by any chance?
<stakewinner00> popey, of course, it happen often.
<popey> thanks
<lotuspsychje> OTA7 look very promising tnx for the work devs!! http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-7-update-released-brings-improved-app-startup-times-494820.shtml
 * tathhu waits for OTA8 and music controls(?)
 * mcphail waits for OTA9 and the new bluetooth stack :)
<tathhu> :P
 * tathhu doesn't use bluetooth :(
<stakewinner00> popey, I have a log with a message "Client died, resetting pipeline" that seems the log of the crash
<popey> that's it?
<lotuspsychje> step by step ota updates are nice, at least we dont have issues like Ios upgrade/downgrade nightmares
<stakewinner00> It seems, it say that Client died and there are no more logs about music player.
<popey> stakewinner00: were you playing a track at the time?
<jnxd> nhaines: I recently asked here for device update through PC, using ubuntu-device-flash. Just trying that now, and it seems to be stuck at "Start pushing ~/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-signing.tar.xz to device". Is this normal behavior?
<lotuspsychje> i had an ubuntu one account loop on bq 4.5 recently, it said account error on 2 working logins resetting device to defaults didnt fix, after few times retry it worked again ayone knows if its an existing bug?
<stakewinner00> i'll wait that music player crash again, maybe the OTA-7 fixed the bug
<jnxd> popey: any input?
<tathhu> dev mode enabled?
<jnxd> tathhu: yeah
<jnxd> tathhu: it went past it, said it'll reboot to recovery, then reboots to something different than the default, now says Failed to enter Recovery, while it is still in recovery!
<tathhu> jnxd, had that with my nexus7
<tathhu> jm
<tathhu> hm
<tathhu> lol
<ogra_> jnxd, well, it tells you that it couldnt connect to recovery via adb ... the message could be a bit more clear i guess
<jnxd> tathhu: well, it's booted now, and seems to reflect version 6 (on e5)
<jnxd> no visible changes found yet, though :/
<dobey> nhaines: hey, are you still using ubuntu on a hammerhead?
<dobey> lotuspsychje: is it still an issue? it might have just been bad timing and you were trying to log in while a new server deploy was happening
<matv1> OTA 7 looking very smooth indeed on my N4 . Thanks everyone.
<jnxd> tathhu: if you have got the latest, is there any visible change I could see?
<lotuspsychje> dobey: no its fixxed now mate tnx!
<lotuspsychje> dobey: just wanted to know if you guys knew about
<tathhu> jnxd, i haven't noticed anything
<jnxd> tathhu: okay browser got a slightly different look
<tathhu> it seems that it doesn't freeze anymore
<tathhu> lol
<tathhu> haven't used it :D
<Laney> abeato: jhodapp: hi, was just looking at mediascanner2 (since it got stuck in wily-proposed) --- it looks like qtubuntu-media in wily doesn't actually use the mediascanner bits atm, is that right?
<tathhu> also i've randomly lost mobile data but a) iirc it happened on ota6 too b) my operator might just suck
<jhodapp> Laney, it does not, and we're about to land a sync that will fully remove the parts that call to mediascanner
<tathhu> /carrier/whatevwr
<Laney> jhodapp: ok, does it just do that?
<Laney> only wily is getting a bit frozen
<lotuspsychje> dobey, popey and the weird thing after i reset the bq 4.5 to defaults again telegram started working again (crashed on startup before)
<jhodapp> Laney, it's a full sync from vivid
<dobey> lotuspsychje: telegram probably had a corrupted cache or something then
<lotuspsychje> dobey: probably
<Laney> jhodapp: ok, thanks - how close are you?
<jhodapp> Laney, testing it now, then ready to land
<jhodapp> Laney, so maybe an hour or two
<Laney> ok
<Laney> thanks
<jhodapp> np
<matv1> although hmm.. is it just me or is battery running down faster then before..?
<matv1> maybe just me testing it to death
<matv1> keeping an eye on it
<mcphail> matv1: for some reason, battery always seems to go down faster immediately after an OTA on my phone
<mcphail> matv1: tends to settle after 1st charge
<matv1> mcphail ah ok.
 * dobey wonders how to build images for a system-image server
<mariogrip> dobey: Just package an tarball (tar.xz) where (boot.img and system.img) is placed in a folder named partitions and the system files is placed in a folder named system (example system/var/lib/lxc/system.img or system/etc/nginx/test.conf)
<dobey> mariogrip: i mean in the broader context of "where do i get the kernel for this device and how do i build it exactly"
<mariogrip> oh
<dobey> taking the existing tarballs and repacking them should be easy enough. but i have no idea how to actually build the rekernel for the nexus5 for repacking based on the mako images, for example
<dobey> because tassader's server is way behind, missing channels, etc… and i haven't seen him around for some time now :-/
<mariogrip> that should be easy, just take the device tarball from his server and take the system (ubuntu) tarball from generic or mako
<mariogrip> that should work
<mariogrip> they are spited into 2 different tarballs
<mariogrip> like boot and device specific settings is on the device tarball and all common ubuntu system files is placed on a ubuntu tarball
<binar> according to the porting guide, the apparmor patches should be taken from something like http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-utopic.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/mako, however this 404s
<binar> is there any recent recommendation?
<jgdx> kenvandine, the ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_sound.SoundTestCase.test_silent_mode_sound_switch failure seems real. Maybe I've broken something.
<jgdx> the updates failures as well
<jgdx> but not related to the 1.3 branch
<eddiemaiden> Hey, If I updated my phone at Friday when the "accidental" release was happaned, Will I also get a new OTA? Or is it the same release?
<matv1> eddiemaiden it is the same
<eddiemaiden> matv1: Thanks, but I read somewhere a fix was missing from that release...
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah, i was just looking at that
<kenvandine> jgdx, so those are failing on other branches too?
<kenvandine> jgdx, the test_space test was the one that passed in the CI run before this one
<kenvandine> so that one at least seems to be flaky
<matv1> eddiemaiden ah then i missed that. I just remember Lukasz saying in the mailing list that it was the same one
<eddiemaiden> matv1: Yes, he said that, but If I am right davmor2 said a fix was missing from that release
<davmor2> eddiemaiden: it's the same unless you are on the MX4
<davmor2> eddiemaiden: in which case you should get a new update
<eddiemaiden> davmor2: No, I'm on bq E4.5. Thanks!
<neolynx> hi ogra_
<neolynx> I'm having troubles getting the "UI-less" adbd to work which is mentioned on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<neolynx> if I replace the binary and restart adbd, I can no longer login with adb shell, adb devices does not show my device
<jgdx> kenvandine, the sound failure fails with "undefined .activate" are in other branches.
<neolynx> can anyone give me some information about how to build an adbd for ubuntu '
<jhodapp> jamesh, ping
<Guest42341> and nope, still no ota7 :'(
<popey> me either :)
<lotuspsychje> me neither :p
<popey> nexus 4 got it
<mariogrip> AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_EARPIECE is the audio jack right?
<Guest42341> you have like 10 phones :))
<dobey> mariogrip: right (sorry, got distracted by work for a bit :), but i don't know where the kernel source for the kernel is for ubuntu for hammerhead. i'm pretty sure it needs rebuilt with some newer changes at this point
<mariogrip> you probably don't need to
<dobey> mariogrip: given how it's behaving with the latest image from the other server, i'm pretty sure something has changed that broke stuff
<Guest42341> popey, do you know what's the current % of updated phones? there is a thread on reddit but it's old news now (6%) https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3pc1uk/ubuntu_ota7_phased_updates_are_now_in_progress/
<mariogrip> dobey: I made a image for hammerhead on my server based on the stable branch (not tested, but probably works) http://system-image.ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/hammerhead/
<mariogrip> this will automatically update, every update to stable
<mariogrip> and, i rellay don't think you need to update the kernel, it's have been the same android 4.4 kernel since last year
<popey> Guest42341: i dont
<jamesh> jhodapp: hi.  I just replied to your email.  It's late here, but if there's anything else you need to know hopefully I can help
<dobey> mariogrip: yes, it's still the same kernel base. but the video is broke on n5, and i'd like to rebuild with whatever changes are necessary for bluez5. there's also a seccomp backport about to end up in the supported phone images, and i'd like to pull that in for hammerhead too
<jhodapp> jamesh, alright
<mariogrip> dobey:  Ah, okey. I donno where the source is, it was rsalveti that did the port i believe
<rsalveti> the source is in the phablet repos
<rsalveti> and the package is available in the archive
<mariogrip> dobey: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/admin/projects/aosp/device/lge/hammerhead-kernel
<bobloblian> awe: good morning.  seems you were right about the 2G spectrum not being available.  Documentation says it is there, but when we tested it thoroughly it wasn't, so we sent an email to the NOC and they confirmed that 2G was dropped.  I will phone the other carrier today and see if they can support my phone.  Just a shame I might have to continue supporting Bell for cell service...
<awe> bobloblian, ok.  thanks for confirmation!  Please let us know what happens with Bell.  Also, did you see my email over the weekend?  We'll hold off on further discussion with BQ till we hear back from you.
<awe> john-mcaleely, ^^
<john-mcaleely> awe, bobloblian thanks!
<bobloblian> awe: I do not see a mail from you, no, let me look again though...
<awe> bobloblian, I replied directly to your email to the mailing list; subject: Re: [Ubuntu-phone] can't get cell network connection
<bobloblian> oohhh, that mail!! heh, haven't checked that in a few days, stand by while I read it...
<bobloblian> okay, so I am using the E5...
<bobloblian> and with regard to the carriers, I will have to try the other one before we go back to BQ, it might not be their problem
<bobloblian> I got a stack of work to get through today, so not sure if I will have time to contact them today or not, but as soon as I know something I will be sure to let you know
<arioBarzan> possible to run desktop apps on u-touch?
<ogra_> it will be by 16.04
<arioBarzan> mouse support?
<ogra_> already there
<ogra_> BT or USB keyboard and mouse just work ... and the phone even switches to desktop mode ...
<Guest42341> arioBarzan, what desktop apps do you have in mind?
<arioBarzan> thinking about buying a nexus 10 to use as a laptop and a tablet.
<arioBarzan> need some simple apps to work
<arioBarzan> like libre office
<Guest42341> and gimp :))
<arioBarzan> yeap
<ogra_> i'm not sure the N10 is still supported
<ogra_> it might have silently died
<ogra_> (i think the N7 is the only tablet that gets QA tested etc)
<Guest42341> Bq has a bunch of tablets ;) maybe they can ubuntify some of them
<Guest42341> i'll buy 3
<ogra_> lol
<arioBarzan> ogra_: by desktop mode you meant windowed mode enabled through gsettings flag?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it auto-switches once you attach a mouse
<popey> or just "attach" a bluetooth keyboard or mouse
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> kbd alone doesnt trigger it (luckily)
<arioBarzan> that's great
<popey> ogra_: it does
<ogra_> not here
<ogra_> i used a BT kbd on the weekend on my MX4
<ogra_> could use the terminal fine in landscape fullscreen mode
<ogra_> there were no frames
<popey> odd
<dobey> why are there two "Notes" apps in the store from "Ubuntu Core App Developers" ?
<popey> wonder if that was changed
<popey> one is the legacy one
<dobey> popey: how am i supposed to tell which is which?
<popey> different icon
<dobey> popey: how am i supposed to tell which is which?
<popey> different icon
<dobey> …
<popey> ogra_: hm, its not doing it now, could have sworn it did
<popey> maybe i nudged the mouse when i touched the keyboard
<ogra_> that would be bad
<dobey> that does not tell me which one is which
<dobey> or why there needs to be two of them in the store
<popey> because people have different tastes
<popey> you could long press and look at the screenshot
<popey> one says 'powered by evernote', the other doesn't
<popey> I could update the description if that helps
<dobey> one is actually "Reminders" then?
<popey> maybe the legacy one could say "Simple Notes app with no sync capability"
<popey> suggestions welcome
<OerHeks> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.notes with pencil icon is no longer maintained.
<arioBarzan> possible to connect any of supported devices to an external monitor? N7 or BQ-Aquaris?
<popey> arioBarzan: n7 and n4
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> why is the one that is an evernote app, not called "Evernote" ?
<popey> Because Evernote LLC don't allow that
<popey> Also, the one that syncs to evernote has _optional_ sync to evernote
<popey> you can edit notes locally and never use evernote
<dobey> but it doesn't import notes from the old notes app does it?
<popey> no
<popey> brb
<dobey> :-/
<arioBarzan> popey: display connection needs something like "slimport hdmi adapter" ?
<ogra_> arioBarzan, yes
<davmor2> dobey: man there is no pleasing you is there :P
<dobey> davmor2: it's almsot like i'm doing qa or something
<davmor2> dobey: no it's not, trust me it's not.
<arioBarzan> interesting yTube -> c3PUYoa1c9M
<arioBarzan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M
<dobey> whatever
<popey> dobey: so, suggestions for store text description edits welcom...
<popey> *welcome
<dobey> popey: the text description is not the problem. the two apps have almost the same icon, the exact same visible name. the "new" app behaves differently and doesn't import any data from the abandoned app, so there is no migration path.
<dobey> i don't understand why the new app was renamed from reminders, considering that's pretty much what it's designed to do
<popey> dobey: I never use the reminder functionality, only the note taking function.
<dobey> popey: i mean, the UX seems to be all about reminders and organization (stuffing things in lists) rather than just jotting some text down in a note, where the actual "notes" app is more like just throwing something on a sticky note
<arioBarzan> anyone tried ubuntu-touch on a surface pro 3?
<arioBarzan> or any other tablets with intel cpu instead of arm?
<ogra_> popey, btw, you talked about adblock ... http://hostsfile.mine.nu/Hosts  (3MB !) ... replace /etc/hosts ... done :)
<popey> ogra_: on the phone?
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> isnt it r/o?
<ogra_> (ineed you need to make it writable temporarily ... but it removes all ads from all games i have installed)
<popey> shame we can't use iptables as phablet
<ogra_> now if chrisccoulson had some docs about how to intercept dns lookups in an oxide webview i could build that into my clicks :)
<popey> or build an app which does it
<ogra_> though i guess a 3MB db lookup would slow everything down a lot for each url that gets loaded by a site
<dobey> changing /etc/hosts is a hack
<ogra_> well, it was just for trying
<ogra_> i would actually like to have it integrateable in a webview
<ogra_> but i couldnt find a way yet
<dobey> it would be nice if webbrowser-app had a method of blocking ads by modifying the DOM, and all webapps just picked it up without having to provide anything themselves, though
<ogra_> well
<dobey> i use it to block other annoying things than just ads
<dobey> (in firefox/chromium that is)
<ogra_> adbllock by default moght not actually be the most compelling argument for network providers to actually offer ubuntu phones :)
<dobey> i didn't say it had to be there by default
<ogra_> especially if they want to make money via content :)
<dobey> i'd be happy to install an extension from the store :)
 * mcphail is struggling to work out why modifying /etc/hosts is a hack? Surely it is being used as intended?
<dobey> mcphail: it doesn't block things served from the same domain, for one.
<dobey> and it's not usable by everyone
<ogra_> it is a proper blacklist mechanism ... usually ... on PCs ... which are not readonly ...
<mcphail> dobey: it isn't perfect, but it isn't a hack. And I am very happy to see ads served from the same domain: I'm against ad syndication where the site owner abrogates responsibility for the ad content
<ogra_> it is surely not a proper solution for the phone ;)
<ogra_> mcphail, if you need to make the rootfs rw (even temporary) it is a hack
<mcphail> OK, I'll take that point
<dobey> ogra_: it's not a proper solution for PCs either. it's something that requires excessive technical knowledge to make use of
<ogra_> would be nice to have an /etc/hosts.d dir ... writable ... where people can dump files in
<dobey> would be better to have a proper ad blocking solution with proper UI ;)
<ogra_> talk to adblock ... :)
<ogra_> they will probably tell you "yeah once whatsapp is there" :P
<dobey> apparently adblock is evil now, having sold out to an anonymous buyer
<mcphail> The android /etc/hosts adblockers manage to work well, with good UI. It _is_ possible
<dobey> ogra_: adblock existing as an extension or not though, is only useful once the browser actually supports extensions :)
<dobey> mcphail: don't all of them require "jailbreaking" the device?
<mcphail> dobey: yes, you need root
<ogra_> right, you could have an unconfined click that provides that UI (and remounts using sudo etc etc )
<ogra_> so android also uses a hack :)
<ogra_> just that google allows hackish packages into their store ... we dont
<mcphail> My mind is boggling. When did using root for admin purposes become a hack?
<dobey> how is ad blocking "admin purposes" exactly?
<ogra_> mcphail, the hack is to do it on that low level
<mcphail> controlling the network is an admin task, surely?
<ogra_> and to give users the gun ... loaded ... pinting at their face ... and put their finger on the trigger
<dobey> when did network administration become a required field of knowledge for people to have a decent experience using their phone or the web?
<ogra_> a phone user shouldnt have to fiddle with /etc/hosts
<ogra_> not even if there is a nice UI on top
<mcphail> ogra_: they don't have to. Check out the android apps. Press the big red button. That's it
<ogra_> (that might do whatnot to your system ... its a java binary, how do you knwo)
<dobey> if you have to jailbreak your phone, you already lost
<mcphail> We don't have to jailbreak Ubuntu
<dobey> you do if you want to write to /etc/hosts
<ogra_> if you want a UI
<mcphail> ogra_: unless the functionality can be provided in a framework
<ogra_> sure
<dobey> you mean like a browser extension?
<ogra_> and the hosts file gets writable
<ogra_> then you could have something like that
<mcphail> It would be easier than a browser extension and would apply to all apps
<mcphail> ANd would save millions of DNS lookups
<dobey> easier? for whom?
<mcphail> dobey: easier to implement
<dobey> and browser extension would not result in those DNS lookups happening either
<dobey> unless it's implemented totally wrong
<mcphail> dobey: a browser extension wouldn't help with all the webview apps
<dobey> it would if it was implemented correctly
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> the webview is just a minimal incarnation of the browser
<dobey> exactly
<mcphail> surely that would break the security model? An extension in one app could affect components in another?
 * mcphail pretends altering /etc/hosts is secure
<dobey> no, it wouldn't have to break the security model
<dobey> and you would actually get a readable web page as a result, with a browser extension, rather than a bunch of broken images and such
<mcphail> You don't get broken images with hosts file alteration either
<dobey> and modifying /etc/hosts doesn't prevent DNS lookups. it just means they resolve locally
<mcphail> dobey: that is a little faster, though
<dobey> sure you do. what do you think browsers display for images when they can't load the images?
<mcphail> dobey: they haven't displayed placeholders for 10 years
<dobey> you must not use the web much :)
<mcphail> :)
<dobey> browsers definitly display placeholders
<mcphail> dobey: I never see them, and use hosts based blocking on my desktops and phones
<mcphail> dobey: if you have concerns, you can run a server on localhost which will serve a 0px image
<dobey> you are ignoring all the points
<mcphail> but I've never found the need
<mcphail> dobey: I'm not ignoring them. I just don't agree with them
<mcphail> Anyway, I'm beginning to sound like the APK troll from slashdot
<pmcgowan> sil2100, any progress on the work to report the ota version
<dobey> anyone else seen anything like https://plus.google.com/103117938079967018309/posts/5tb2Z155TLM before?
<pmcgowan> thats not right indeed
<pmcgowan> its got the wrong lcd size or something
<dobey> it's weird. when the screen goes off, it won't come back on for a bit, and then after getting the power off popup to show up, and cancelling, the screen is displayed right
<dobey> and taking a screenshot of it doesn't work. the screenshot looks correct :-/
<Guest42341> happened to me all the time
<dobey> Guest42341: what device?
<Guest42341> with my old crt tv, you just have to kick it a little
<Guest42341> old tv
<dobey> sigh
<pmcgowan> dobey, ask a mir guy
<pmcgowan> screenshot is using the buffer which apparently isnt correct for the screen
<dobey> kenvandine: is ther a log file for content-hub stuff?
<kenvandine> dobey, nope
<kenvandine> you can run the service with debug logging though
<kenvandine> CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<kenvandine> dobey, it'll spew an overwhelming amount of debug info
<dobey> hmm, ok
<kenvandine> dobey, if you want debug output from the client side you can enable more client logging
<kenvandine> initctl set-env --global CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<kenvandine> dobey, then some debug info will end up in the app upstart logs
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm not sure what i want. but whenever i try to attach a picture to an sms for example, it jsut doesn't work. the picker comes up, and i can take a picture in the camera (which doesn't get saved anywhere), but the picture doesn't get attached to the message
<dobey> anyone know anything about the whoopsie preferences dbus service?
<nhaines> dobey: I don't run Ubuntu on hammerhead at the moment.  I'm waiting for MultiROM Manager to catch up with Android 6.0, but... I'm a little worried about that.  :/
<dobey> nhaines: ah. i was using android for a while, but the 6.0 totally broke privacy, so i've now killed it and back to ubuntu only on it
<nhaines> dobey: did it?
<dobey> nhaines: yeah, there used to be a thing one could tweak to disable it always syncing contacts to google, but they did away with it and just magically synced all the previous contacts without asking
<dobey> so all my local only contacts were suddenly in google, and g+ started recommending me to connect with a bunch of people whom were only previously in my phone contacts db
<fuzzy7k> does it do that if you do not install gsf/gapps?
<nhaines> dobey: oh, that doesn't affect me.
<dobey> how do you install android without installing google contacts app?
<fuzzy7k> I have been using my phone sans gsf, and really liking the battery life that I get.
<dobey> i have no idea what gsf is
<fuzzy7k> google services frameworks
<dobey> yeah, you could disable the contacts sync previously. you can't do so any more
<dobey> on android 6 anyway
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> now i'm having an issue with whoopsie not letting me get the device identifier over dbus for some reason
<matv1> bfiller ping ?
<eks> Hi everyone, I'm traying to use hdmi to connect my ubuntu touch on my tv, can someone help me?
<ahoneybun> what phone eks?
<eks> Thanks, it is a bq
<ahoneybun> I don't think it has a way to do it
<ahoneybun> the Nexus 4 has slimport so you can get a cable to do it
<nhaines> Its impossible.
<eks> mm.. I got the cable
<nhaines> eks: theres nothing in the phone to connect the cable to.
<eks> it is sad, I would love to use my Ubuntu touch to watch films
<eks> I have the data transfer cable to hdmi
<nhaines> There's no such thing.
<eks> I connect it but there is not comunication
<nhaines> The phone has to use Slimport or MHL to convert video through the USB port.
<nhaines> The BQ doesnt have the hardware to do that.
<eks> I need to change the phone =( any suggestion??
<nhaines> Yes.  Wait for a phone to be sold that has this capability.
<eks> =) OK, thank you!
<nhaines> Ubuntu can't do it yet, so no phones are being sold with the feature.  When Ubuntu is ready to do that, new phones will begin to appear with that.
<nhaines> BQ is working on an Ubuntu-first phone for early 2016 that will be sold as a convergent device, so thats probably your best bet so far.  :)
<eks> I'm happy whit it but I can not wait to do all I want with a phone
<eks> thank you everyone, is good to use irc after nearly 10 years =)
<popey> :)
<nhaines> IRC is kinda nice.  :)
<mcphail> Woohoo. OTA7 at last. Cheers guys - keep up the hard work! :)
<mcphail>  /away sleep
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-20
<lotuspsychje> anyone received ota7 on bq yet?
<samsungs5> Hey guys.
<lotuspsychje> morning samsungs5
<samsungs5> I am trying to port Ubuntu on my S5. :)
<samsungs5> morning too
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-updated-to-help-you-build-and-design-apps-for-ubuntu-phones-494862.shtml
<lotuspsychje> samsungs5: have you checked the XDA forums for existing projects?
<samsungs5> I checked but I couldn't find anything useful.
<dholbach> good morning
<lotuspsychje_> dholbach: morning mate
<dholbach> hi lotuspsychje_
<lotuspsychje_> anyone got ota7 yet?
<lotuspsychje_> still nothing on my bq
<zzarr> what have you done to my phone? where's the loading times? where's the lag?
<mokmeister> yeah, nothing for my nexus or bq
<mokmeister> anybody here have experience with wickr or know if it will make an appearance on ubuntu-touch?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-7 released
<mcphail> Has anyone who was affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1480877 noticed an improvement on OTA-7? I'm still seeing some dbus-related spikes, but it seems much better so far. Certainly less lag than I have come to expect at my desk in a "noisy" wifi environment
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1480877 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Brandied Fruit Day! 😃  🍒
<pancake> hi
<pancake> is there a way to use the ubuntu touch device without pin?
<mcphail> pancake: Don't you only need a PIN if you have developer mode activated?
<pancake> i want to use ssh, terminal without pass (local terminal without login) and ssh via pubkey, and no lockscreen pin
<pancake> its a bit anoying to have to type the 4pin key all the time
<pancake> and its insecure to have 4 length numeric passwords
<pancake> and i mainly use this phone for toying with the shell
<mcphail> pancake: If you unset the PIN, you can access the terminal by just pressing the "enter" key
<mcphail> ...at the prompt
<mcphail> and you can ssh from it
<pancake> can i ssh to it without pin?
<mcphail> pancake: aah - ssh _to_ it? That I don't know. I though you meant ssh from it
<pancake> yeah :/
<davmor2> pancake: you can possibly set up authorized key the same as you would on server
<davmor2> pancake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<pancake> ok will try
<davmor2> pancake: also I believe you can use phablet shell over ssh too which will do the key sync for you
<JamesTait> Is OTA-7 going to be released to ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en for mako?
 * JamesTait switched to ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu to get the OTA, but now apaprently has no location services.
<pancake> setting up ssh should be simpler
<pancake> adb is not working and importing an ssh pubkey should be done from the ui
<ogra_> pancake, i guess patches to the developer mode page in the system-settings app would be happily accepted ;)
<davmor2> JamesTait: I think there is a pretty comprehensive answer to that on the mailing list ;)
<bneo99> I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to my device which is running CM 11, any experienced port-ers here that can help me? My device is Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100G
 * JamesTait facepalms.
<pancake> is there any plan to support firefox or fxos apps in ubuntutouch?
<JamesTait> davmor2, I filter the mailing list into a separate folder to keep my Inbox clear, and haven't looked there yet.
<davmor2> JamesTait: D'oh!
<JamesTait> davmor2, so it's all your fault? 😉
<ogra_> if you have your pub ssh key stored on launchpad (or any other website) youo can just wget it to put it in place
<ogra_> (i'm not sure sudo will work without pin btw)
<popey> pancake: tricky as some ffos apps hook into ffos directly, so need some work to port. No plans I know of to port them.
<popey> pancake: I've "ported" a couple of apps from ffos to Ubuntu though, they didn't have many ffos specific bits
<pancake> yeah, most of non-system-apps should be easy to port
<ogra_> webapps are generally very easy, yeah (weather they are loacl or remote :) )
<popey> dholbach: when you get a moment, I uploaded a new file manager to the store, could you review it pls? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/159/review/seq/36/
<dholbach> yep
<popey> ta
<popey> Be interesting to see how many people update file manager.
<popey> Given it's got something like 17K users.
<ogra_> popey, is that the one with smbfs ?
<popey> yes
 * ogra_ waits for sshfs :)
<popey> I just connected to my nas, and copy/pasted a chunk of music over
<popey> "patches welcome"
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ will trade time for patches :)
<popey> dholbach: thank you!
<dholbach> anytime
<davmor2> popey: wow more impressive is it works better than nautilus detecting it :)
<Mirv> popey: davmor2: are either of you part of en_GB translators group in LP? if so, please accept the translations at https://translations.launchpad.net/day-scope/trunk/+pots/day/en_GB/+translate for JamesTait / john-mcaleely
<Mirv> I can only accept fi translations
<davmor2> Mirv: I am not but popey  might be
<Mirv> I got the moon phases fixed for Finnish in OTA-7
<popey> i am
<Guest42341> new file manager icon <3
<davmor2> popey: meh so I can't view a photo on the samba fs :( this makes me sad ;)
<Mirv> I'm not sure now how that works, is it that en_US people still have thewordswrittentogetherversionsofthestrings
<Mirv> since that's some sort of "gotten directly from service xyz", instead of having proper English strings to translate
<popey> Mirv: done
<Mirv> popey: thanks!
<john-mcaleely> thank you!
 * ogra_ sighs, only native apps to update today ... megabytes !!!
<davmor2> ogra_: well you haven't updated any of your apps is the problem :P
<ogra_> well, webapp updates are usually in the kilobytes area :)
<popey> contentless updates usually are
<ogra_> popey, hmm
<ogra_> do i need unlocked access to see the shares on machines ?
<davmor2> ogra_: apparently not
 * ogra_ sees his NAS and a few samba enabled PCs in his LAN but nothing lists shares when clickin it 
<ogra_> hmm, it works if i "go to" and use the IP with the smb:// protocol
<mcphail> we have smb:// now?
<ogra_> yep
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> nice
<mcphail> I owe someone a virtual pint for that one
<popey> Carlos & Arto
<popey> Carlos did the bulk of the work on that.
<popey> You will have to fly to South America tho.
<mcphail> Pass on my thanks and offer of alcoholic refreshement :)
<popey> oh, CarlosMazieri is in channel :)
<ogra_> hmm, so for my .ts files there is no application installed ... for the .ogg files i get music app offered but it fails with an error to open the file
<ogra_> "Failed to move the file"
<mcphail> I'll be in Guyana soon, but not "proper" south america, unfortunately
<ogra_> hmm and tappin on pictures opens gallery but doesnt do anything else (not importing the pic)
<popey> Bugs welcome.
<ogra_> well, not sure against what .-.. technically i think thats content hub ... it should not accept the smb:// location for apps that cant handle it
<popey> maybe we should copy files over then send them via content-hub
<popey> so we do the copy
<ogra_> practically we could just have kept content sharing off until tere are actually apps that can handle it
<popey> mcphail: saw this and thought of you for some reason http://codebabies.com/product/c-for-kids
<ogra_> popey, well, i wouldnt want to accidentially tap on a HD Tv recording then ... and have it sync 4GB or some such
<popey> yeah
<popey> I have been manually copy/pasting stuf over then opening it
<ogra_> yeah, that works fine
<ogra_> and if more apps learn about smb:// it will be fine too
<ogra_> so you can have the app copy it after you had the dialog
<ogra_> or have content-hub do the copy ... that would have the advantage that you only need to implement it in one place
<mcphail> popey: I prefer to teach my kids machine code, directly in binary :)
<popey> heh :)
<davmor2> mcphail: and you wonder why they prefer to go out and play ;)
<popey> when you unlock the chains, sure
<mcphail> is "void main()" allowed in C++?
<mcphail> popey: I unlock the chains to let them get up the chimneys
<matv1> oSoMon about https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1505220
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1505220 in Canonical System Image "multiple apps crashing at launch" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<matv1> I deliberately didnt do OTA7 yet.
<matv1> should I hold off you think?
<matv1> oSoMoN i meant to say
<oSoMoN> matv1, not sure that would make a difference, if you don’t mind holding off a bit more, I’ll take a closer look at the crash file
<matv1> oSoMoN no problem at all. As luck would have it, I smashed my screen the other day(after the bug appeared i should add))
<matv1> so its no longer usable as my daily driver
<davmor2> mcphail: so you only run MenuetOS on your kids computers right ;)
<mcphail> davmor2: nah - I'm kind to them and keep it 8-bit only. Far less typing those 1's and 0's if you're hacking on a Z80
<mcphail> Does the "Checking for updates" screen only function on WiFi? It always seems to spin endlessly on 3G
<oSoMoN> matv1, ouch :/
<matv1> oSoMoN yeah. bad luck :( I still have a nexus4 though which I now run on stable channel.
<mterry> oSoMoN, heyo -- I was dogfooding webbrowser-app, as you may have noticed.  But recently, on my wily+overlay devel machine, webbrowser-app is crashing on startup.   I suspect wily+overlay is not a supported environment, but thought I'd let you know anyway
<oSoMoN> mterry, thanks, that’s useful info, can you get a crash file and file a bug with it?
<mterry> oSoMoN, ok
<binar> Hi, I am trying to port ubuntu-touch onto klte (samsung galaxy s5). Recovery works fine, but after using rootstock-touch-install, booting in normal mode just shows the bootscreen and after some time, the smartphone vibrates two times and reboots. How can I find out what's going wrong (there is no /proc/last_kmsg)?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i think i have a fix for the connectivity issue in the updates panel
<jgdx> kenvandine, nice. I have a fix for the sound stuff
<kenvandine> woot
<jgdx> … brewing
<jgdx> do you accept a small refactor?
<binar> the porting howto suggests to add kernel boot arguments, but where to put them?
<kenvandine> jgdx, if it fixes it, sure
<seb128> jgdx, what's the sound issue?
<Elleo> kenvandine: do you know much about gensymbols stuff in debian packages? I need to update the symbols in UDM to reflect some API changes but it's not something I've played with in the past, so if you have any pointers it'd be a big help
<kenvandine> Elleo, sure...
<kenvandine> Elleo, the symbols file should get generated during package build, but it doesn't replace the existing one
<kenvandine> so you can diff them
<kenvandine> look for a file named symbols under the build dir
<Elleo> ah, great, thanks
<kenvandine> debian/tmp/DEBIAN
<kenvandine> something like that
<Elleo> yep, got it
<jgdx> seb128, wip, but I'm looking at [1] and I'm trying to make sense of that change. In r1544 I see references to the removed silentMode variable. [1] http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/1540
<kenvandine> if it looks sane, you can just copy it over the one in your package
<Elleo> kenvandine: it does not look sane :/
<kenvandine> haha
<Elleo> kenvandine: old symbols are all in the format "(c++)"Ubuntu::Transfers::Errors::AuthErrorStruct::AuthErrorStruct(Ubuntu::Transfers::Errors::AuthErrorStruct const&)@Base" 0.4+14.10.20140618" whereas new ones are "_ZN6Ubuntu9Transfers6Errors15AuthErrorStructC1ENS2_4TypeERK7QString@Base 1.0+15.10.20150724"
<kenvandine> maybe i'm remembering wrong...
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ advice for Elleo?
<kenvandine> my c++ symbol foo must be rusty :)
<kenvandine> maybe there is other files
<jgdx> seb128, that's actually the cause of the autopilot test * failure as well. * ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_sound.SoundTestCase.test_silent_mode_sound_switch
<kenvandine> Elleo, yo can also run dpkg-gensymbols
<kenvandine> in the build dir
<kenvandine> don't recall the args for it
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, tried that and got the same sort of output as the symbols file
<kenvandine> but you specify a few args to point to the build dir and the library name
<kenvandine> oh...
<seb128> jgdx, we shouldn't have silent mode, I guess tests need to be updated
<jgdx> seb128, ?
<seb128> kenvandine, Elleo, what was the question? dpkg-gensymbols can be used to update the .symbols
<kenvandine> it generated a funky symbols file
<Elleo> seb128: the symbols generated by dpkg-gensymbols look entirely different to the existing ones
<oSoMoN> matv1, I posted some instructions on the bug report, let’s see if that helps with your issue
<seb128> jgdx, I'm unsure to understand what you are after. We removed the silent mode warning/limitation from settings because it was not in the design
<seb128> Elleo, can you pastebin those or the diff between them?
<kenvandine> seb128, removing that broke the tests
<kenvandine> seb128, that's what jgdx is fixing
<seb128> sorry about that
<jgdx> seb128, the test is only part of this, it seems. The switch is still in the ui, but completely broken
<Elleo> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12876977/ there's an example, all the symbols have the same sort of formatting difference
<Elleo> seb128: so the diff is two completely different files
<seb128> oh
<seb128> maybe somebody used pkgkde-gensymbols
<jgdx> seb128, and how is not silent mode part of the design? Is there an errate for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#Phone ?
<seb128> jgdx, the silent mode banners we had tha tthe commit you pointed removed
<jgdx> s/errate/errata
<Elleo> seb128: ah, I'll give that a try and see if I get something similar
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, urg I should probably not have cleaned out the "        property variant silentMode: action("silent-mode")" in that commit
<seb128> I guess that's the issue
<matv1> oSoMoN nope. afraid not. Browser still crashes on startup
<jgdx> seb128, yes, and the test failure is real, but it drowned in the many failing tests at the time.
<jgdx> I'll fix it
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, sorry about that
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<jgdx> np!
<seb128> we need reliable CI so we don't land things ignoring it output...
<kenvandine> i should have caught that in review!
<kenvandine> geez
<matv1> oSoMoN The thing thats weird about it is that the 3 apps all started failing at the exact same time.
<kenvandine> i guess it was proper to remove it from SoundList.qml
<kenvandine> but not PageComponent.qml
<oSoMoN> matv1, ok so we really have to rule out something webbrowser-app specific
<matv1> seems so
<oSoMoN> matv1, thanks for trying those things, I’ll continue digging
<matv1> oSoMoN just to be sure I can do the same things for the Liri browser. I assume it has cache in the same place and probably a sqlite db as well
<matv1> I wil update if anything gives.
<Elleo> ssweeny: heya, just noticed you have a UDM branch that updated some symbols, how did you go about updating them? I'm getting a very different looking symbols file from what currently exists
<ssweeny> Elleo, I based the update on what jenkins threw back at me during the last build. I inherited this branch from mandel and trying to update/land it
<Elleo> ssweeny: ah, okay; I wondered about something like that but the diff I get when building also includes a change in the format (but only seemingly for one symbol, not for all)
<ssweeny> Elleo, yeah I didn't really understand that result
<jgdx> kenvandine, looking at the lang ap test failure: that too is real, not flaky. It's because the Label is no longer a Label, but an UCLabel.
<jgdx> I'll ask around
<kenvandine> jgdx, ugh
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<ssweeny> Elleo, actually if you have any advice on how to handle that I'd appreciate it
<Elleo> ssweeny: if I figure out what's going on I'll let you know, I haven't done anything much with gensymbols in the past though so I'm currently mostly just trying to get up to speed
<Rikb> hi all, im trying to port the ubuntu touch to a new platform
<Rikb> but lunch keeps telling me there isnt a productspec
<Rikb> i checked de device directory and all the files seem to be there.
<jgdx> kenvandine, mind merging https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1_3_deprecations ?
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, done
<jgdx> kenvandine, thx. Maybe start a new ap run?
<kenvandine> jgdx, it'll start automatically
<kenvandine> with my new revision
<jgdx> kenvandine, is test_about.StorageTestCase.test_space persistently failing?
<kenvandine> it failed twice :)
<kenvandine> so maybe
<kenvandine> not sure about in other branches
<jgdx> did it? where
<kenvandine> just in the 1_3 branch
<kenvandine> i didn't see it fail anywhere else
<jgdx> not in the last-1 run https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3779/
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> ignore me then :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, awesome. If you fix the updates failures, we'll have the usual ~100% pass :)
<jgdx> s/usual/unlikely
<jgdx> kenvandine, two comments on the 1_3 branch. The storage lag regression is a bit worrying.
<kenvandine> oh, is that a lag?
<kenvandine> still deprecation warnings?
<kenvandine> i had forgotten about that
<kenvandine> wait, they turned off those warnings
<kenvandine> so different lag?
<bee_keeper> Anyone know what i have to install so that OSX auto detects an aquaris e4.5 is connected by usb?
<jgdx> kenvandine, one sec
<tathhu> bee_keeper, Ubuntu? :P (no real idea, sorry :()
<jgdx> kenvandine, okay, it's 11 secs on non-1.3 as well. Ignore that comment please.
<kenvandine> yeah, it's slow :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, it's probably all the chroots it has to measure, poor mako
<mhall119> pmcgowan: beuno: OTA-7 is out now, we need ubuntu-sdk-15.04.1 framework in the store
<beuno> mhall119, still havne't found who uploaded it to the archive?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ^^ can you answer that?
<mhall119> or bzoltan_ ^
<bzoltan_> mhall119: I wish the same ... lool and beuno are the folks who have rights to do that.
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I believe
<beuno> I can fix that!
<beuno> there's like 20 people who can add them
<beuno> I can make that list longer
<pmcgowan> or maybe shorter is better
 * sil2100 just knows how to add the frameworks to the ubuntu touch seeds
<beuno> well, it's fine
<beuno> I think we either need sil2100 to be able to add them
<beuno> or make sure it's part of his checklist pre/post upload
<beuno> I'm fine with either
<jnxd> any icon designers here? After a recent post, and templates, I tried my hand at it, and here's the result yet: http://imgur.com/qrxF79x. Can anyone suggest (or make) a good paintbrush art that'd fit with the theme?
<mhall119> beuno: can you tell sil2100 what he needs to do to add them, or what info you need for you to add them?
<beuno> sure, depending on what path pmcgowan wants to go down
<jgdx> jnxd, not bad! Why not keep it simple and trace an outline yourself? IMO icons should consist of max one thing/object/concept.
<pmcgowan> ok with me if its ok with him beuno
<mhall119> that's not a path
 * beuno waits on sil2100's decision
<sil2100> I'm fine with doing that, if that's the question - would need to know how and get the right permissions (if needed) tho
<jnxd> jgdx: trace an outline as in?
<bee_keeper> tathhu: oh rite, just had to install this https://www.android.com/filetransfer/#tips
<beuno> sil2100, I'll get you the permissions and walk you through it
<beuno> sil2100, log out of myapps.developer.ubuntu.com
<beuno> log back in, tick the teams SSO box
<beuno> go to: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/frameworks/
<beuno> there's a big button with "New framework" on it
<beuno> fill in those fields, don't enable unauthenticated, click save
<beuno> that's it
<sil2100> \o/
<beuno> should be boring
<sil2100> beuno: thanks, what's the policy version though? Should I just bump it with every new framework?
<beuno> sil2100, it should be specified in the uploaded package, no?
<beuno> the security team can tell you otherwise
<beuno> I don't think you can just bump it, it matches files on disk
<pmcgowan> sil2100, need to check with jdstrand
<jdstrand> 1.3
<sil2100> ACK
<jdstrand> same as for 15.04
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<jdstrand> np
<mhall119> sil2100: we also need the -qml -html and -papi variations of that framework
<bee_keeper> What's the best solution for VOIP at the moment?
<sil2100> mhall119: sure, working on that now
<sil2100> mhall119, beuno, bzoltan_, pmcgowan: done, I suppose
<mhall119> thanks sil2100
<mhall119> updated developer.ubuntu.com to treat 15.04.1 as the current API docs
<mhall119> buteo is landed \o/
<mhall119> I like seeing the sync notifications in the file indicator
<mhall119> oh oh oh, sound indicator has player controls now too
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  sweet! Thank you
<tathhu> damn, read sound as suomi..
<popey> dholbach: if you get a moment before you leave, could you approve clock I just uploaded?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> popey, hum... could it be that it's published already?
<popey> it says manual review pending here
<dholbach> popey, I can't find where to approve it
<popey> dholbach: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/121/review/seq/35/
<popey> waaaaay down the bottom
<popey> (that needs fixing)
<dholbach> yep, I'm on there
<dholbach> no textbox at the bottom
<popey> odd, i see one
<popey> beuno: ^ on that page, dholbach doesn't have an approve button but I do.
 * dholbach logs out and back in again
<dholbach> still no dice
<dholbach> I have "available actions" and "promote"
<beuno> matiasb, ^
<dholbach> popey, in any case: I approve
<popey> dholbach: ok, thank you! :)
 * matiasb checks
<matiasb> dholbach, are you sure you are in the url popey pasted above? it sounds like you may be in the upload details page (that looks pretty similar to the upload review page atm)
<dholbach> matiasb, sorry, false alarm - you are right
<dholbach> matiasb, I clicked on a couple of links and ended up on the upload details page
<dholbach> and the URL looked very similar to what popey posted, so I thought I was on the page he mentioned
<dholbach> maybe the "go to review" or "one pending review" bit could be a bit more prominent?
<dholbach> maybe it was just a long day for me
<popey> \o/
<popey> Success.
<dholbach> thanks matiasb and beuno for claryfying
<dholbach> clarifying
<matiasb> np, and right, this will be hopefully improved ~soon; I could add that link/button
<popey> matiasb: also, those buttons being waaaaaay down the bottom is sub-optimal
<popey> especially for an app like clock which has had many uploads
<matiasb> agree, we are still trying things/transitioning this UI, and with channel changes in progress, there are still a few things that need to be polished
<popey> ok, thanks.
<dholbach> cool!
<popey> dholbach: will you approve then? :)
<dholbach> oh, I thought you had done it
<dholbach> one
<dholbach> done
<popey> \o/ thank you
<popey> \o/ clock appears on my phone
<popey> I love how fast this stuff is
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it's awesome
<zzarr_> Hello! The mouse cursor is still invisible in window mode with bt keyboard/mouse
<BOHverkill> hi
<BOHverkill> since the ota yesterday the music app is telling me the "no music found"
<BOHverkill> but i have music in the music folder on the sdcard
<BOHverkill> on my bq4.5
<BOHverkill> i tried to reboot the phone several times with no effect
<BOHverkill> first i thought the problem might be the sdcard so i copied some music files on the internal storage with also with no effect
<davmor2> BOHverkill: no seeing that here, had you modified the system at all prior to the update?
<davmor2> popey: ^ have you seen this?
<popey> nope, not seen that
<pmcgowan> popey, music app uses mediascanner?
<tathhu> .. do i really need to use ubuntu-d-f as sudo?
<pmcgowan> no you shouldn't need sudo
<davmor2> tathhu: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<tathhu> 14.04
<tathhu> afau
<tathhu> *ik
<tathhu> *iirc
<tathhu> yep
<davmor2> tathhu: you might need to add dbus rules if they are not back ported then you shouldn't need sudo
<tathhu> yea
<tathhu> .. well I hope i don't need it again anytime soon :P
<popey> pmcgowan: yes, we do
<popey> pmcgowan: did we drop ms2 or something?
<BOHverkill> davmor2: no not that i know of
<pmcgowan> popey, no but wondering if its confused somehow
<BOHverkill> here are some logs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12878167/
<popey> erk yes it seems confused
<popey> my ota-7 device shows blank in music app too.
 * popey checks his music
<BOHverkill> it says "No music found"
<BOHverkill> but there is music
<BOHverkill> and it worked
<ogra_> rc-proposed is fine here
<popey> hm, mine is not seeing music on my sd card, where previously it did
<popey> lemme check I am not running some odd version of music on my device
<tathhu> I saw mine on ota7 (and rc too)
<popey> hmmm
<BOHverkill> mine music app version is 2.2.910
<ogra_> same here
<popey> same, okay.
<BOHverkill> :(
<popey> [M#PVhttp://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-10-20-181629.png
<popey> mine looks like that
<BOHverkill> thats mine http://www.bohverkill.org/downloads/screenshot20151020_191719191.png
<popey> aaargh, mediascanner is looping constantly over my files.
<BOHverkill> so what should i do?
<BOHverkill> its really annoying
<popey> ok, got it
<ogra_> bad filename ?
<popey> open a terminal and do "stop mediascanner-2.0"
<popey> then start music
<popey> ms2 locks the db
<BOHverkill> popey: as root?
<ogra_> no
<BOHverkill> "stop: Unknown instance:"
<popey> on the phone, as phablet
<BOHverkill> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ stop mediascanner-2.0
<BOHverkill> stop: Unknown instance:
<ogra_> initctl
<popey> wonder why that doesn't work for you
<BOHverkill> dont know
<ogra_> not running ?
<popey> maybe it died
<popey> any crashes in /var/crash?
<ogra_> i guess it should respawn though
<popey> yeah, this is what triggered the whole discussion about not rebooting on crashers
<tathhu> .. would be nice to see some kind of changelog when updating software
<popey> tathhu: we have changelogs
<popey> pmcgowan: this is a problem with ms2, two bugs in fact, one that it locks the db, two that it keeps re-scanning
<ogra_> tathhu, for the apps you have the changlog in the app details
 * popey files both
<pmcgowan> alecu, ^^
<ogra_> tathhu, for the system imae you have to watch the "Landing Team" emails on the phone  mailing list
<tathhu> ogra_ popey too hard :P would be nice to see it on "update manager" (hided on default) ((or something as amazing)
<tathhu> or can I go to app details from updatewhateverthingy it is
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> only from the app scope
<popey> would be nice if someone made a diff between all the debs / clicks in one image and the next
<popey> that would make for "interesting" reading
<ogra_> and the next ?
<tathhu> ogra_, damn
<ogra_> why not the next three then ?
<ogra_> :P
<BOHverkill> initctl: "mediascanner-2.0 stop/waiting"
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> now try starting music
<BOHverkill> "no music found"
<popey> close it and restart it
<ogra_> so i guess both of you see different issues
<BOHverkill> "no music found"
<BOHverkill> should i try to start mediascanner?
<popey> ugh, ms2 log is 369MB in size
<ogra_> lovely
<popey> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/+bug/1508142
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508142 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Mediascanner runs constantly, rescanning repeatedly" [Undecided,New]
<alecu> pmcgowan: thanks
<alecu> I mean, popey
<popey> np
<pmcgowan> wonder what triggered that
<ogra_> british pop
<pmcgowan> it was all that oldies music popey mentioned on g+
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> :)
 * Guest42341 The Cheeky Girls <3
<popey> the log shows my terrible music taste
<popey> and the dodgy videos I have on my device
 * popey considers making the bug private :)
<Guest42341> LOL
<popey> BOHverkill: you could try stopping ms2, delete ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db then start ms2 again
<BOHverkill> k
<popey> then wait for it to finish scanning before opening music
<popey> tail the log to see what its doing
<BOHverkill> k
<popey> the fact I have a video called goat-rage.webm is worrying
<tathhu> :D:D
<tathhu> goatse-rage
<davmor2> popey: what did you do I still see all my music and videos on ota7
<popey> see bug
<popey> its not me, it's ms2 looping
<BOHverkill> \o/
<BOHverkill> it worked
<BOHverkill> thx popey :D
<popey> BOHverkill: yay!
<davmor2> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12878401/ not seeing it unless I'm looking in hte wrong place?
<pmcgowan> BOHverkill, does your phone have little disk space available?
<popey> well, yours isn't doing it, mine is
<popey> davmor2: look at the ms log on that bug
<popey> it's insane, looping constantly
<davmor2> popey: I wonder if you have some metadata that is tripping it
<popey> i delete the database
<popey> one dodgy file shouldn't cause ms2 to loop, either way it's a bug
<popey> Ok, I think I stopped it.
<BOHverkill> pmcgowan: 3,1 GB free
<BOHverkill> so no
<BOHverkill> and all my music is on the sdcard
<BOHverkill> with 32gb
<pmcgowan> BOHverkill, ok, did you happen to make a backup of that db?
<BOHverkill> urg
<BOHverkill> no
<pmcgowan> thats fine
<pmcgowan> suspect it got corrupted somehow
<pmcgowan> popey, did you delete your cache as well?
<popey> no, kept it
<popey> but I dont think it's corrupt
<popey> I deleted two webm videos (updated bug report) and it stopped looping
<pmcgowan> ah I see
<popey> looks like ms2 doesn't like getting metadata from webm videos - or maybe just those two videos
<pmcgowan> ok needs robustness adds
<popey> mirrored the videos so people can test with them
<popey> ya
<davmor2> popey: one second
<davmor2> popey: what happens if you add this http://video.webmfiles.org/elephants-dream.webm  if it triggers with that then it might be webm that it hates
<davmor2> popey: interesting how the log show that things like sintel.mp4 has a flushed data after it and the webm's don't
<popey> yep, loops with that too
<popey> i think basically it dies on webm
<popey> yeah, I now have no webm videos on my phone
<kenvandine> jgdx, test_silent_mode_sound_switch test still failed
<popey> pmcgowan: potentially not critical if we know it's just crashing on webm?
<popey> I mean, who uses *that*!?
<popey> This is where davmor2 tells us his cherished archive of abba videos are all in webm format.
<alecu> popey: I tried downloading that webm to my bq, and now mediascanner starts crashing
<popey> \o/
<popey> I like confirmed bugs :)
<alecu> popey: also, I can't reproduce it with the video player
<davmor2> popey: I only have one video on my phone and it is the 2 cellos concert, I use youtube for abba :P
<popey> :)
<alecu> so, I suspect something odd with gstreamer
<davmor2> popey: I wonder, do you have that video on you pc? and is mediascanner 2.0 runnign there to if so that might explain you slowed system maybe?
<davmor2> popey: or maybe webm is handled correctly on pc
<popey> hmmm
<popey> good question
<popey> (I do have it on my pc)
<pmcgowan> popey, alecu but BOHverkill had a different issue he cleared by removing his cache
<popey> This would indeed explain slow pc
<popey> davmor2: not looping on desktop
<popey> I suspect I have the necessary gstreamer bits to decode webm on the desktop, but we don't ship them on the phone?
<popey> sounds plausible in my head anyway
<popey> also, wily vs vivid
<davmor2> popey: do you get flushed data report like sintel on desktop that would help confirm it too I guess
<popey> lemme delete the mediastore on desktop to be fair
<popey> so it re-scans
<tathhu> Tm_T, oliks sulla niitä tmux-kauroja?
<tathhu> .. lmao wrong channel
<alecu> popey: davmor2: can you guys try to play the .webm file on the phone? I get a .crash in /var/crash both for mediascanner and media-hub
<davmor2> alecu: I don't have webm on my phone, I'm actually testing desktop, hence asking popey
<alecu> davmor2: I just tried wgetting the webm you suggested above into ~phablet/Videos
<TenLeftFingers> Elleo: I heard on UbuntuOnAir that you know about keyboard layouts. I'm interested in Dvorak on Unity 8. Is there a way I can help?
<popey> TenLeftFingers: kivi asked this earlier, let me find the log for you
<popey> TenLeftFingers: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/10/20/%23ubuntu-app-devel.html#t15:51
<TenLeftFingers> Thanks popey.
<davmor2> alecu: yeah I was just looking for a video that could be shared legitimately so devs could reproduce the issue and qa could use the same video as a source for testing
<popey> alecu: i get a black screen when I try and play elephants dream webm
<alecu> popey: do you get a file in /var/crash as well?
<popey> alecu: no
<popey> just doesn't play
<popey> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12878819/ thats what i see in media-hub log
<alecu> hmmm... I should flash my phone from scratch, too many silos installed.
<WolfiWolfi> hallo
<WolfiWolfi> is there someone here who speaks german?
<tathhu> Can I somehow disable that short swipe from right edge which opens previous app? Soo annoying.
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<mcphail> tathhu: I can hardly ever get that swipe to work! Always opens the carousel for me
<tathhu> I'd like to disable it as I *never* use it
<tathhu> Accidentally swiping from right (damn you Jolla) and previous app, so nice. :D
<mcphail> Well, my first day on OTA7 has turned out much smoother than OTA6. This is looking like the best vivid release so far. Cheers guys
<nhaines> WolfiWolfi: ich tue nur so.  :)  Ask, anyway, and maybe someone can answer.
<jgdx> kenvandine, your branch does not fix that
<jgdx> kenvandine, the silent mode fix is in my branch and the ci isn't done yet..
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh right, that was the lang fix :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, sorry... i'm distracted by content-hub today :)
<kenvandine> so the lang test passed... woot
<jgdx> kenvandine, i'll sleep sound tonight then
<kenvandine> sound...
<kenvandine> :-p
<jgdx> :D
<jgdx> but so much of my mental state is tied to the outcomes of uss CI
<kenvandine> i guess i need to look at the test failures in the update panel
<kenvandine> lol
<jgdx> kenvandine, i thought you had found something?
<kenvandine> that wasn't for the test failure
<kenvandine> it was the connectivity issue
 * jgdx recalls
<kenvandine> the bug listed on the trello board
<kenvandine> and my branch actually doesn't fix the specific problem that's listed in the bug
<kenvandine> but the one where we start a check with no connection, etc
<kenvandine> that bfiller noticed in airplane mode
<kenvandine> i think i need to delete the network object and recreated it to fix the other bug
<kenvandine> although, with my current fix we'll be less likely to run into the other bug :)
<jgdx> uuh :p okay.. my brain's a bit too fried to digest that
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> get some rest
<jgdx> will do, let's talk about updates tomorrow!
<jgdx> good night ken!
<kenvandine> good night
<ahoneybun> popey: is on the radio lol
<bee_keeper> Hi, I've a couple of questions, isn't there a terminal app?  Searching for terminal in the store doesn't bring back anything relevant
<bee_keeper> And also, is there any app solution for voip?
<mcphail> bee_keeper: yes, there is a terminal app (simply called terminal). No voip yet, as far as I know
<bee_keeper> mcphail: literally no voip at all?  Is there any project working on it?
<bee_keeper> I don't get it, i go here - https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.terminal - click install and i get directed back to the official store where the app doesn't seem to exist?
<mcphail> bee_keeper: I think there has been work to support webrtc, so I suppose that may be the solution
<dobey> bee_keeper: terminal app is definitely in the store. what device are you trying to install it on?
<bee_keeper> dobey: It's a BG 4.5
<dobey> bee_keeper: do you get no results at all?
<bee_keeper> I just got it today :)
<bee_keeper> dobey: there are some results but nothing relevant
<dobey> bee_keeper: i mean when you search for terminal in the store scope on the phone
<dobey> hmm, ok
<mcphail> bee_keeper: is your phone fully updated?
<dobey> bee_keeper: you probably need to install the system updates
<dobey> your phone might have come with an older image which doesn't have the newer framework the terminal app requires
<dobey> bee_keeper: go to system settings, then updates, and install the Ubuntu update, then you should be able to see terminal in the store scope
<bee_keeper> dobey: ok doing that now, thanks
<bee_keeper> I normally hate phones but this experience is like rediscovering linux for the first time :)
<dobey> :)
<dobey> well, i need to go. good luck :)
<bee_keeper> thanks
<JanC> AFAIK the bq 4.5 has supported the terminal app OOTB for months?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-21
<lotuspsychje> got ota7 on bq now
<zwobbl> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 10. Flashing results in the error "mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied".
<ahoneybun> the N10 has not been updated in awhile zwobbl
<ahoneybun> from my understanding
<zwobbl> So it is just broken and I'm not doing something wrong?
<ahoneybun> the error is odd
<ahoneybun> but it might be broken a bit as wel
<lotuspsychje> !devices | zwobbl
<ubot5> zwobbl: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<zwobbl> Well, the Nexus 10 is listed and I followed the instructions linked by this page
<lotuspsychje> zwobbl: wich channel did you install
<zwobbl> ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu
<zwobbl> huh, it should not be run as root ... now it's doing something
<lotuspsychje> zwobbl: try devel-proposed maybe
<zwobbl> thy for the hint
<lotuspsychje> zwobbl: not sure wich channel worsk best for n10
<lotuspsychje> zwobbl: but nexus7 does best on devel-proposed
<zwobbl> rc-proposed is also available for manta
<ahoneybun> I thought devel0-proposed was off?
<lotuspsychje> ahoneybun: devs told me devel-proposed works best for tablets
<lotuspsychje> so running fine on n7 here ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> oh for tablets maybe
<ahoneybun> maybe I heard for phones
 * ahoneybun does not have a tablet
<ahoneybun> that I can run Ubuntu anyway
<luigi> hello, im willing to buy a nexus 7 2013, and i want to install ubuntu on it, is there any video tutorial about it?
<lotuspsychje> hmmm does google still sell n7?
<mokmeister> Contacted wickr re Ubuntu Touch app and got this response: "Thanks for the suggestion, we are not currently working on that.  The more users contact us about this  request the higher priority it will receive with our development team."
<mokmeister> I also pretty much got the same response from Swivel a couple of weeks ago.
<mokmeister> btw, I still don't see OTA-7 landing in my updates, even after restarts. This is  on a bq e4.5 and nexus 4
<blacksoil> Hey all, since the updated porting guide is based on AOSP instead of Cyanogen, is there another resources to do cyanogen?
<blacksoil> I have an unused HTC one m7, I'd like to port ubuntu-touch onto it
<lotuspsychje> blacksoil: have you check XDA forums for existing projects?
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morning
<zzarr> where's my mouse cursor :-(
<zzarr> when I connect a bt keyboard and mouse to my mx4 there's no mouse cursor (it might be cursed?)
<m0n5t3r_> am I the only one whose Aquaris E4.5 fails to boot after upgrades / flashing if there is no SD card inside?
<m0n5t3r_> I just had this happen this morning (rebooted to get latest rc-proposed update applied, got the "take this to an authorized service center" screen)
<m0n5t3r_> flashed the adb-enabled recovery, /tmp/recovery.log ends with http://paste.lug.ro/131496
<m0n5t3r_> turns out the micro SD I had inside died recently, I can't mount it on a computer either
 * m0n5t3r_ hopes ubuntu-device-flash won't wipe the data
<m0n5t3r_> yay, it's alive
<m0n5t3r_> "contact sync update required" wat
<ogra_> popey, hrrrrm ...
<ogra_> popey, davmor2, if you guys open the terminal and tap the most right entry of the custom keys, does the terminal die for you ?
<ogra_> oh man ...
<davmor2> ogra_: you mean ctrl+D
<ogra_> so thats CTRL-D ... doing what it should ... but -D is scrolled off the screen and it sits at a position where my thumb sometimes is before typing
<popey> hah
<lotuspsychje> yep terminal crashes here on bq ota7
<ogra_> o wonder if we could re-order that :)
<ogra_> *i
<ogra_> i closed it three times by accident before i noticed
<popey> lotuspsychje: its not crashing
<ogra_> it does what it shoudl if you hit ctrl-d
<popey> it's exiting :)
<lotuspsychje> right
<ogra_> just bad usability ....
<ogra_> well --- s/bad/not the best/
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: just use the E4.5 then ctrl+Z is the one on the end issue solved
 * ogra_ goes and mounts the 4.5 screen onto his mx4
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy Back To The Future Day! 🙌 The future is now!
<ogra_> !
<popey> we can certainly move ctrl+d somewhere else
<popey> it's a "one line" fix
<ogra_> it is awfully close to the "open keyboard" button that way too
<ogra_> (at least in portrait on mx4)
<zzarr> ogra_, still no mouse cursor on my phone when a bt keyboard and mouse is connected
 * ogra_ never connected a mouse
<ogra_> talk to the mir guys :)
<zzarr> okey, will do :)
<ahoneybun> zzarr: there is something in a silo somewhere that makes it work, talk to mhall119
<ogra_> ahoneybun, well, it was supposed to land soon
<ogra_> i guess zzarr expects that it would have been in OTA7
<ahoneybun> ogra_: yea soon but not sure of the date
<zzarr> ogra_, I don't expect it, I wonder if some one is looking at it
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> its the #1 focus of many people
<ogra_> you can pretty much rely on the fact that *someone* is looking at it :)
<zzarr> okey ogra_, thank you :)
<Guest42341> popey, when taping on svg files in file manager i get the sorry, there aren't .. anny apps that can handle bla bla.. but gallery app can open SVGs in OTA7
<popey> interesting.
<popey> Guest42341: feel free to file a bug against the file manager
<pmcgowan> popey, or gallery, it may need to change its content set
<popey> ahhh
<Guest42341> oh, i'm not that interested :))
<om26er> oSoMoN, Hi1
<om26er> oSoMoN, Can you tell if I can use webdriver in the webbrowser app ?
<oSoMoN> om26er, alex-abreu worked on that a while back, not sure if the support is complete
<alex-abreu> om26er, oSoMoN yes
<alex-abreu> om26er, you can
<om26er> alex-abreu, do you have any examples somewhere ?
<alex-abreu> yes :)
<alex-abreu> om26er, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webapps-core/trunk/files/head:/webapp-amazon/tests/autopilot/amazon_webapp/
<om26er> alex-abreu, hm, I saw similar code in lp:ubuntu-system-tests they were tests for the web apps as well. I haven't found an example that does it direct with the webbrowser
<alex-abreu> om26er, there was no attempt to work directly w/ the webbrowser app per se but it should work w/ a minimal update
<alex-abreu> om26er, if it does not, I can help tweak it
<om26er> alex-abreu, I'll give it another try and get back to you, I did try it a few hours ago but webdriver complained about some port etc. Will get back with the exact error.
<alex-abreu> ok please do
<alex-abreu> there should not be any big technical issue there, possibly some tweaks needed
<Guest42341> Just realised, having ~10 inactive alarms in the #ubuntuphone Clock apps makes the whole phone slower. Phone much smoother after deletion.
<Guest42341> ^^ https://twitter.com/romangeber/status/656835916426825728
<Guest42341> o_O
<seb128> mardy, dbarth__, do you know what webbrowser-app is used for on unity7 atm? do we still have some sort of webapps support?
<dbarth__> seb128: webapp support is in webapp-container specifically
<dbarth__> seb128: not the browser incarnation of the project (they're the same code base in LP)
<seb128> dbarth__, where is that used/how do I access it as an user?
<dbarth__> seb128: when you have the unity-webapp-gmail or other key apps instaleld, the desktop file references webapp-container
<dbarth__> so, you go in the dash, search for gmail, click the icon, and that's what gets loaded
<seb128> dbarth__, ok, we don't seem to have any webapp on the issue, should we remove the container then? I guess if somebody installs unity-webapp-gmail that's going to pull in what is needed through depends?
<dbarth__> seb128: the issue? the release you mean?
<seb128> dbarth__, sorry, meant "on the iso"
<dbarth__> the container could be removed if no webapp is installed by default yes
<seb128> great
<seb128> it's a bit late for wily but maybe next cycle
<dbarth__> the webapp will pull what's needed; we haven't fiddled with that set of dependencies ;)
<seb128> k
<dbarth__> seb128: ah indeed; the seed got modified to remove the extension for firefox, but i haven't seen that no webapp was here by default
<seb128> unsure why we have webbrowser-app atm
<seb128> dbarth__, unity-webapps-common is in the desktop seed, it was added with unity-firefox-extension
<seb128> so seems like that could be dropped
<dbarth__> alex-abreu: ^^ with no webapp pre-installed, do we need u-w-common anymore?
<mardy> tvoss: do you know if there are plans to make /etc writable? As of now, users have to make the image writable just to enable location-service logs, which renders the process harder than what it should be
<mcphail> and /usr/local please :)
<ogra_> marthat would completely defeat the pourpose
<ogra_> mardy, ^^^
<alex-abreu> dbarth__, mmmh we need it if we want any webapp to work
<om26er> alex-abreu, this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12886079/
<om26er> while in the same suite, if I run a test for a webapp it works just fine.
<alex-abreu> om26er, do you have a python script handy?
<ogra_> mardy, what you can do is to either make the file they would edit writable or better introduce some option env var or whatever that they can use
<dbarth__> alex-abreu: but the dependencies should pull that in automatically; so u-w-common doesn't have to be seeded anymore
<om26er> alex-abreu, its kind of hidden inside the code I have been working with, will try to create a simple script for your so that you can try it as well.
<mardy> ogra_: so, the location service uses env variables to enable debug logs; do you have an alternative suggestion to this one (line 272): https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/add-documentation-and-tooling/+merge/275006 ?
<alex-abreu> dbarth__, well it is still needed since it also deals w/ webapp installation enablement
<dbarth__> alex-abreu: which is the chrome extension only at the moment
<mardy> ogra_: it would be nice if one can drop a file in some writeable part of the FS and have upstart read it (for system services)
<ogra_> mardy, make it read thses vars from somewhere else from a writable loaction
<dbarth__> alex-abreu: it will be needed once webbrowser-app deals with that
<dbarth__> hopefully soon now
<alex-abreu> dbarth__, yes, ...
<ogra_> mardy, *snap* :)
<ogra_> so yeah, just add code to the upstart job that sources a file from somewhere if it exists and exports these vars
<ogra_> mardy, /var/lib/ubuntu-location-service/ seems appropriate
<mardy> ogra_: that sounds like a great suggestion, thanks
<seb128> alex-abreu, dbarth, so it seems chrome should recommends the webapps but that -common is not useful on the default Ubuntu iso with firefox?
<kgunn> bzoltan_: hey with qtcreator chroot for development....if you're on the latest updated version...is it already going to have the overlay ppa applied ?
<kgunn> sturmflut_: ^
<bzoltan_> kgunn: if you fresh create a new chroot then yes
<bzoltan_> kgunn: sturmflut_: but existing chroots will not get the Overlay PPA automatically.
<sturmflut_> bzoltan_: Ah, thanks!
<bzoltan_> kgunn: sturmflut_: so for old chroots... if there is a reason to kepp them, you need to add the Overlay PPA... but me personally would create a new one.. or ride on the packaged static chroots :) much faster to  set up
<kgunn> bzoltan_: thanks!
<sturmflut_> kgunn: Will take a long time one way or the other today, my internet connection is *very* slow today.
<sturmflut_> Like sub-megabit slow
<kgunn> ug
<ogra_> doesnt that make you feel young again ?
<sturmflut_> Nah, when I was young mzanetti and I shared a 14.4 kBit/s HSCSD setup. The half megabit I'm getting now was stuff from the future back then!
<ogra_> well, its back to the future day, so that fits nicely ;)
<bzoltan_> sturmflut_: in that case the ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04 package from the  ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development is your best friend ... like a fresh spring breeze and light like a feather, only today it is 556.9 MiB (you save about 1G compare to click chroot create)
<ogra_> geez
 * bzoltan_ is a marketing god
<ogra_> such sizes ...
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  small, right?
<ogra_> *cough*
<ogra_> rrright
<bzoltan_> do not be like that :D it is the whole bloody platform API with a toolchain and all
<mcphail> ogra_: the unity-3d .deb file is 1GB, plus you still need to install all the mono packages etc. 557MB is _tiny_
 * ogra_ hugs his snappy
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  but as I have heard *cough* all snappy apps will size 140MB at least... and that is not big :) right?
<mcphail> ogra_: http://themcphails.uk/snappy.jpg
<ogra_> who cares about apps :P
<ogra_> mcphail, HAHAHAHA !!!!!
<bzoltan_> right ... apps are so last Tuesday
<sturmflut_> bzoltan_: Okay, in this case I'll just move the heavy processing to the cloud and SSH into my work machines.
 * sturmflut_ has already been occupying a whole rack of Xeon servers for a week
<bzoltan_> Occupy Cloud?
<bzoltan_> sturmflut_:  Not a bad way to work :)
<sturmflut_> lol
<sturmflut_> Well, Blender needs resources when you're doing it right
<mcphail> sturmflut_: you have a blender render farm? We need one of those for work. Do you rent it?
<sturmflut_> mcphail: Errr no, I work for a supercomputing facility and somehow turned one of our test clusters into a Blender farm to render the videos for Ubucon
<mcphail> sturmflut_: aah. Nice :)
 * mcphail wishes he had used fewer vertices
<popey> mcphail: that's brilliant!
<sturmflut_> Use the vertices, mcphail!
<popey> mcphail: also, i love that only UK people get that :)
<mcphail> popey: too near the bone?
<dbarth> seb128: yes
<popey> mcphail: nope, perfect
<dbarth> seb128: i forgot which project tracks seed updates; but feel free to assign to me and i can propose or sign off on the seed removeal
<reverse> hey guys, anyone here currently? I have a question about the utouch framework in ubuntu specifically. I want to port the 3 finger drag + pinch, etc. gestures from unity to gnome3 on gentoo, so i was researching about how it actually works on ubuntu/unity
<reverse> i figured out how the utouch framework works, but i can't figure out how it interacts with compiz(?) because the information on launchpad seems very outdated. Anyone care to explain this a bit to me? So far i have grail and frame working, geis is giving me some trouble but i should get that figured out somehow...
<reverse> so the question i have is: does geis interact with grail? or does compiz interact with grail directly? And where is the code for the compiz plugin? There is none on launchpad somehow..
<dobey> reverse: you might better ask in #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-unity perhaps. this channel is actually about the phone/tablet development, not about touch interfaces in Xorg/compiz :)
<reverse> dobey, alright, i actually thought so, it's just that this channel is linked in the wiki about multitouch support :P well then
<dobey> oh, i guess that wiki needs fixed then
<reverse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch it's this one
<tvoss> mardy, I would rather propose to provide a debugging api on the service to switch to verbose logging
<tvoss> mardy, we can alter the flags at runtime without problem
<mardy> tvoss: right
<dobey> wow. "last edited: 2012..."
<dobey> reverse: now it doesn't say that :)
<tvoss> mardy, seems like a cleaner solution to me
<tvoss> mardy, do you think we should file a bug to track or do you just want to get to work?
<mardy> tvoss: either is fine
<tvoss> mardy, whatever you prefer then :)
<mterry> awe, is there a way to poke NM into wigging out and sending lots of signals?  I want to fake the situation we hit with wifi fences and loading up dbus-daemon
<awe> mterry, been there, done that... it's what led to my last patch of NM
<mterry> awe, good...  Does it still work (and load dbus-daemon)?
<mterry> awe, I'm actually looking at a unity8 bug that seems to happen in that case
<awe> mterry, in order to do so, I had to fake out wpa_supplicant
<mterry> awe, want to reproduce that step
<awe> so if you're asking me if I have a patch, or something I can hand you right now, the answer is no
<awe> I was just looking dbus myself
<awe> specifically, how hard it would be to backport a newer debug feature
<awe> mterry, also when I was in Central Sq
<awe> I really didn't see all that many APs
<awe> not like CES
<awe> ( where there are hujndreds )
<mterry> Well ok, I won't compare Central with CES  :)
<awe> sure, but it's not even that great compared to where I live
<mterry> awe, oh yeah, they added a call that you can make that gives back internal info, right?
<awe> yea
<mterry> awe, I don't know how to explain it.  I can trigger it by walking around
<awe> right, I can't
<mterry> awe, it might have more to do with trying to connect to APs and then going out of range than number of APs
<awe> maybe... but again, we need to nail down the scenario
<awe> otherwise we're all just guessing
<mterry> awe, sure...  but I'm more interested now in getting any situation that slows down dbus rather than accurately reproducing the scenario for wifi.  Though maybe I can restrict dbus's resources on the system...
<awe> I'm talking about dbus
<awe> the original bug reporter blamed WiFi due to the fact that he was running dbus-monitor
<awe> and saw lots of NM dbus signals
<awe> which seemed to correlate
<awe> that said, the original logs from the bug actually show a shit-ton of upstart event-emitted signals
<awe> which seem to be fwd'ing the NM signals
<awe> that said, we tried disabling at least one of the upstart bridges... and it still didn't make a diff
<mterry> awe, yeah...  I remember patching upstart to not emit those.  As far as I can tell, no one reads those dbus bridge events.  and yeah, didn't help
<mterry> Or disabling the bridge or something.  Don't remember what I did now
<awe> one last tidbit from jibel ( who is hitting this in bluefin ), he had lots of apps started ( 17+ )
<awe> my guess is that maybe we're hitting OOM
<awe> and that's killing dbus
<awe> but again, just a guess at this point
<mterry> awe, it does seem to happen more often when the system has been on longer, which makes me think OOM.  I have a habit of opening all my apps before testing in the neighborhood
<mterry> awe, but OOM isn't directly killing the dbus process, so I dunno
<awe> I just spent some time chewing thru the upstream dbus git, and didn't see any big smoking guns ( ie. fixes made to later versions )
<mterry> awe, sudo cpulimit -l 1 -c 1 -p `pidof dbus-daemon`
<mterry> awe, is pretty effective for reproducing behavior of loaded dbus
<mterry> awe, doesn't help track down reasons we see loaded dbus though  :P
<mcphail> For me, the dbus spikes seem to be much shorter on OTA7. My phone has been fairly usable at work, whereas previously I would need to switch off wifi before reaching the office
<mterry> mcphail, awe did make a fix that we think helped, but did not fix things.  So that would make sense.  Good to get some confirmation data :)
<awe> mterry, one other theory is that we have a bad dbus clent on the system
<awe> which is what the GetAllMatchRules might help find
<awe> also... been starting lots of apps on my phone
<awe> and keeping an eye on dbus-daemon
<awe> one interesting tidbit is watching the output of lsof
<awe> again, lots of conjecture
<mterry> awe, I don't like this bug  :)
<awe> me neither
<mariogrip> is it the android hal (qcom hardware) or alsa/pulseaudio in Ubuntu touch that is taking care of switching to headphones when they are plugged in?
<mariogrip> ogra_ or rsalveti:  ^
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-22
<muka_> Can someone tell me if Meizu MX4 would work on t-mobile network in US? Also, is it possible to get MX4 Android edition and flash it to Ubuntu?
<nhaines> It would, where T-Mobile hasn't disabled their 2G network.
<nhaines> It is possible to flash some  Android MX4s with Ubuntu, but you won't be able to tell until you have it in your hand.
<nhaines> So maybe don't do that.
<muka_> nhaines, thank you.
<nhaines> muka_: you're welcome, and good luck finding one.  It's a nie system.  :)
<nhaines> s/nie/nice/
<muka_> Is there a hardware difference between Android vs Ubuntu edition?
<nhaines> Not that I'm aware of.
<nhaines> Other than the screen, I mean.
<JMD> Hey I got a Nexus 4 runing ubuntu touch, I saw that OTA7 should be release 26 but mine says r24 anyone know why?
<lotuspsychje> JMD: wich channel are you on?
<JMD> Good question, hang on
<nhaines> JMD: there was no OTA7 for mako yet.
<nhaines> Should be coming soon.
<nhaines> The "why" is that they're in the middle of arranging things so that it's closer to the retail phone images.
<JMD> Ahah, ok
<JMD> thx
<JMD> Really liking Ubuntu touch, has come on a long way, just wish it had whatsapp
<lotuspsychje> JMD: telegram instead
<lotuspsychje> whatsapp is very unsecure
<nhaines> source: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg16328.html
<JMD> I know, I'd use that anyday, but it's difficult to get other ppl to come over
<lotuspsychje> JMD: yes security is hard to convince to ppl over enjoyment
<JMD> ppl look blankly when you try and tell them
<lotuspsychje> lol been there
<lotuspsychje> ususally i get answers like:..but why dont you install messenger or whatsapp
<JMD> and sadly the most coverage of Telegram I've seen was a report that terrorists where using it cos of it's security....
<lotuspsychje> lol
<JMD> so back to OTA7, I was mislead then by online tech sites who all said it was available for the Nexus 4
<lotuspsychje> JMD: GOT URL FOR THAT?
<lotuspsychje> oops
<JMD> sure hang on
<JMD> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-touch-ota-7-fully-deployed-developers-begin-work-on-ota-8-494961.shtml
<lotuspsychje> JMD: yeah mentions n4
<nhaines> They've also reported me as being a Canonical employee twice.
<JMD> here too: http://techfrag.com/2015/10/21/ubuntu-touch-ota-7-update-available-download-supported-devices/
<lotuspsychje> journalism...they never investigate the real facts
<JMD> So where should I be looking to make sure I'm getting the right news? The Canonical email list?
<nhaines> Prett much.
<nhaines> Pretty much.  :)
<JMD> ok
<lotuspsychje> JMD: i read omgubuntu and softpedia, but some facts might be untrue indeed
<nhaines> Of course, they also didn't bother telling anyone until somebody asked, so...  :)
<lotuspsychje> JMD: the twitter is pretty nice too: https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<JMD> cool, thx
<JMD> the twitter mentions the coming of convergence to ubuntu touch, any ideas if the Nexus 4 will be able to support it?
<nhaines> Depends what you mean by "convergence."
<JMD> um, ok, can you explain?
<nhaines> Every phone ever will be able to run any Ubuntu app compiled for ARM.  Only some will be able to output to an external display.  The Nexus 7 can. I *think* the Nexus 4 can, too.
<nhaines> I know the bq and Meizu phones can't.
<JMD> ok, the nexus 4 can output to an external screen
<JMD> I bought a cable and it does, although it didn't display quite as I expected, but I did get it from a cheap PC place here in Hong Kong....
<JMD> I guess for me convergence means being able to plug the phone into a dock that has a screen, keyboard, mouse and carrying on working. The demos I have seen have shown something like this
<CoZo> hello everybody
<CoZo> I wonder if someone here have a touch screen problem on nexus 4
<CoZo> some part of mine are not "touchable"
<dholbach> good morning
<JMD> @CoZo: Don't have that issue on mine, anywhere in particular?
<CoZo> JMD: yes a bad in the up of the screen
<CoZo> band
<CoZo> not all the screen
<tvoss> mardy, would appreciate a ta here: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/add-documentation-and-tooling/+merge/275006
<mardy> tvoss: done!
<tvoss> mardy, thx
<Maemo> Good morning. tonight i received a 9 mb update for my meizu ubuntu edition, i wanna see the updates change log, do you have a link for that?
<tvoss> mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/550 for the rtc fix landing vivid+o
<tvoss> mardy, silo is building
<mardy> tvoss: cool!
<mardy> tvoss: and finally I got a GPS fix :-) Now enabling wireless, let's see if I can reproduce the bug
<tvoss> mardy, ah great
<mcphail> :( - dbus problems are back this morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Wily Werewolf welease day! 😃
<mcphail> O'Weally?
<mcphail> When do we get the next release codename? There are only one or 2 Ubuntu-appropriate adjectives starting with "X"
<diwic> mcphail, it's Xenial Xerus
 * mcphail knows xenial but will have to google for xerus
<JMD> type of squirel
<JMD> squirrel
<mcphail> aah
<JMD> very sociable apparantly
<diwic> the end of mark's post says "...courage" two times, makes me wonder if "...courage" means something else than "courage" and if so, what it actually means
<JMD> and xenial” means “friendly relations between hosts and guests
<mcphail> Is this on MS's blog?
<diwic> yep
<JMD> referencing Xen KVM etc
<mardy> Saviq: hi! fixes for bug 1508363 can be dual landed, right?
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<Saviq> mardy, yup
<mardy> Saviq: thanks
<mardy> dbarth: ^
<mardy> tvoss: looks like I cannot reproduce the bug, maybe I need more wifis around. Guess I'll go out for a walk :-)
<tvoss> mardy, yup, city-center setups are more likely to trigger the issue
<dbarth> ok
<lotuspsychje> anyone has a music scope freeze when sliding on new ota7 bq 4.5?
 * ogra_ sighs about softpedia 
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: :p
<Stskeeps> ogra_: what did they announce now?
<ogra_> if people could refrain from prematurely sending release notices out that would really really help the release tem doing their work
<davmor2> ogra_: and omgubuntu too
<lotuspsychje> Stskeeps: <JMD> so back to OTA7, I was mislead then by online tech sites who all said it was available for the Nexus 4
<ogra_>  ... every time the same
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> it totally unnecessary delays it for everyone
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: many other urls's describing same info spreading around
<ogra_> not reason to chime in
<lotuspsychje> im wondering who started it
<ogra_> someone ,... as every release
<lotuspsychje> the ubuntu twitter page also forwards the info
<ogra_> the point is, the more people download it prematurely the slower any kind of mirror population goes ....
<ogra_> the only valid info is the ubuntu-announce ML ... the next valid one is #ubuntu-release ... there is no other official source
<ogra_> it isnt released before infinity says so ... thats it
<Guest42341> :))
 * svij always publishes the release article *after* the release e-mail are out
<ogra_> yeah, thats good habit :)
 * Guest42341 for some people, ubuntu 15.10 was released 6 months ago :P
<popey> lotuspsychje: OTA-7 _is_ available for Nexus 4
<popey> if you're on the right channel.
<lotuspsychje> popey: tnx lemme try it mate, im devel-proposed
<popey> [M#xSNexus 4 : ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu - mako: #24
<popey> it says on the ota-7 page
<lotuspsychje> holdon lemme try on n7
<lotuspsychje> popey: update version 269 downloading on n7
<popey> lotuspsychje: well, the wiki never lies ;)
<mcphail> ogra_: it isn't reasonable to expect other sites to delay release news when sabdfl has as good as said the release has happened
<popey> lotuspsychje: some channels have it, others dont, but it is possible to get ota 7 on nexus 4
<popey> +1
<ogra_> mcphail, indeed
<popey> this happens every release, we should netflix and chill
<popey> or something
<jgdx> eeh
<ogra_> popey, am i allowed to netflix with annoyed face ?
<ogra_> :)
<popey> sure
<ogra_> ood then
<lotuspsychje> popey: version 269 15.04 up n running on nexus7 devel-proposed
<jgdx> abeato, hey, has there been a change to ofono related to the “Present” property on the simmanager interface?
<abeato> jgdx, hmm, there was a related change upstream that we merged
<abeato> jgdx, what difference do you see?
<jgdx> abeato, when in flight mode, present is 1 (simmanager) and online is 0 (modem).
<jgdx> so not completely sure yet
<abeato> jgdx, that should be the same as before, at least for mako
<abeato> jgdx, for mtk modems simmanager is not exposed in fm iirc
<jgdx> abeato, oh okay
<abeato> (if there is a sim of course)
<chrisccoulson> Should QCamera::availableDevices() return anything on the phone?
<ahayzen> dbarth_, Hey, I was told you may be the best person to speak to about this, I had a WebView that played some audio (possibly two at the same time) when this occurred it caused the whole phone to freeze and then reboot. It doesn't happen often (its happened twice so far) but i was wondering if it has been reported before, or if there are any logs i would be able to look at the next time it happens?
<ogra_> ahayzen, definitely take a look at /var/crash
<ogra_> (and check the timestamps)
<ahayzen> ogra_, but the phone froze for like 5-10s then rebooted, would there even be enough time for apport to kick in?
 * ahayzen checks anyway
<dbarth_> ahayzen: hi
<ahayzen> ogra_, only the push-client, dash, location services and scopes have crash files
<dbarth_> ahayzen: where you using the background playback feature?
<ogra_> ahayzen, any of them with a timestamp that matches the crash time ?
<ahayzen> dbarth_, yes its with the new bg-playlists media-hub, but the application itself was focused and it was a short sound
<ahayzen> ogra_, i don't think so
<ogra_> :(
<ahayzen> ogra_, i've had hardoffs via the camera before that don't create a .crash, i was told that was something in the android side bfore
<ogra_> indeed, that could be
<ogra_> you can use /system/bin/logcat to inspect that side
<ogra_> (though that wont help if you already rebooted indeed)
<ahayzen> yeah :-/ ... or if the phone reboots itself ? ;-)
<ogra_> right
<dbarth_> ahayzen: shouldn't have crashed anyway; you can file a bug report, and i can direct it to one of the developers to see what's wrong
<ahayzen> dbarth_, ok, which project should it be against, oxide ?
<dbarth_> i possible, list down the ways to reproduce, and the use of the particular new playlist support with media hub
<dbarth_> ahayzen: i would file against media-hub for now
<dbarth_> and then we can see if that's a bad interaction from xoide / the webview, or not
<ahayzen> ok cool
<jhodapp> dbarth_, why against media-hub? It's not using media-hub for playback to my understanding
<dbarth_> ahayzen: jus ping me the bug number, as i may not get it automatically via a notification
<dbarth_> jhodapp: bg playlist support?
<jhodapp> dbarth_, but I thought this was playback from a webapp which wouldn't even touch bg playlists
<dbarth_> ahayzen: you mean the webview is embedded in a qml app wich itself calls media-hub directly with the new playlist feature ?
<ahayzen> dbarth_, i mean it is a qml app with a WebView ... and the website itself plays audio
<ahayzen> so its coming from oxide
<ahayzen> i'm not linking in anyway with media-hub
<dbarth_> ah, so that's plain oxide, and it have the env. variable to play in the background then
<dbarth_> ok, clearer; then oxide and i'll send to justinmcp
<ahayzen> and the window was focussed all of the time anyway, so it wasn't making use of the background stuff
<dbarth_> ahayzen: then please specify the image rev., installed oxide package (liboxideqtcore0) and web url being played
<ahayzen> hah :-)
<ahayzen> cool will do :-)
<ahayzen> dbarth_, i've reported bug 1508927 will update if and when I find out more info/reproducible steps
<ubot5> bug 1508927 in Oxide "Device freezes and restarts when audio, probably multiple, is played" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508927
<dbarth_> ahayzen: thanks, triaging
<ahayzen> thanks
<mariogrip> 15.10 YAAY \o/
<ogra_> not really
<ogra_> (that was a mis-routed mail to ubuntu-release)
<mardy> tvoss: about the runtime toggling of the logging; do you prefer a simple boolean switch, or something more complex (but, if we closely mimick glog, we'd have two variables, which might be uncomfortable to use)
<mardy> tvoss: IOW, are you fine with a simple boolean which sets both FLAGS_v=100 and FLAGS_logtostderr=1?
<tvoss> mardy, I think a Property "VerbosityLevel" should be good enough, that also allows for some control from the outside
<mardy> tvoss: +1
<mardy> tvoss: BTW, I think you misunderstood me before: I *did* reproduce the WIFI bug, and attached logs to the bug; however, I haven't looked at them yet
<mardy> so, we have the bug :-(
<k1l_> i would like the browser to have the wipe-down=refresh thingy like chrome does on android
<tathhu> <3
<dpm> sil2100, I'd like to install silo 22 on a mako to prepare a convergence demo for the UbuCon in Berlin. I've been told I should use the ci-tool, but I should watch out to use the _new_ ci-tool. Do you have any pointers to documentation?
<sil2100> dpm: hm, you would have to ask robru|sick, he's the author - I generally don't use those tools
<dpm> the nick appears to hint as to he's not up to much pinging today :)
<dpm> anyone else who would know?
<popey> dpm: maybe kgunn who tests these things frequently?
<kgunn> dpm: it's under QA test, so might even land soon...
<kgunn> but in advance of that
<dpm> kgunn, yeah, trying to get a convergence demo working for the UbuCon on Saturday
<dpm> so will go for using the citrain tool
<dpm> seems mhall119 used 'citrain device-upgrade 022 0000'
<dpm> from ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team
<dpm> just finishing reflashing my mako and will try that in a minute
<dpm> kgunn, any other tips? From what I'm told looks like dmz-cursor-theme needs to be manually installed to avoid removing unity8
<kgunn> dpm: sorry, took me a minute to dig
<kgunn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/make-useful-again/view/head:/citrain
<popey> heh, nice merge name
<dpm> ok, wish me luck :)
<bee_keeper> Hi, so i go to a scope and swipe up.  There's a crap load of apps (under also installed) there which don't appear in my apps panel.  Q1. What gives?  Q2. How to delete them?
<dpm> bee_keeper, what's "a scope"? I.e. which particular scope are you referring to?
<mcphail> bee_keeper: first thing is to be aware that some of the scopes listed serve data to other scopes, and that data will go missing if you remove them
<bee_keeper> dpm: well any scope.  For example music, videos, news etc
<ogra_> dpm, bee_keeper means the scope manager
<ogra_> (bottom swipe)
<dpm> oh, I see
<bee_keeper> thanks ogra_, no sure of the terminology
<mcphail> bee_keeper: If you click the star, they will be added to the main scopes list
<dpm> bee_keeper, what you see there are not apps, they are other scopes that can be added as a source of additional content
<bee_keeper> dpm: ok makes sense. so i guess i want to say, how can i delete those scopes?
<ogra_> as mcphail said, many of tehm are aggreated into other scopes so removing them would break stuff
<ogra_> (there is surely a way via cmdline to remove them though, but it might break stuff)
<mcphail> bee_keeper: you can unistall from the app store, although I'm never sure whether uninstalling does anthing for the preinstalled scopes/apps
<dpm> yeah, I was going to mention something along the lines as well
<bee_keeper> so try to do it via the store?  I have the terminal app, am thinking i can maybe just delete them at source?  Is that safe?
<dpm> you can search for a particular scope you've got installed and uninstall it from the app store (scroll down the apps scope -the one with the apps grid-)
<dpm> the store would be easier and probably safer
<ogra_> yeah
<dpm> IIRC you can also uninstall the preinstalled ones via the terminal, but you'll have to watch out for not breaking stuff that depends on them
<bee_keeper> ok seems to be working, thanks
<dpm> cool
<bee_keeper> it would be good if you could go to all installed in the ubuntu store and then just delete them all
 * ogra_ never felt the need to uninstall them ... and it is the first time i see this asked here i think
<ogra_> it isnt like they do anything if you dont activate them
<ogra_> (and they will come back with the next update i think)
<bee_keeper> ogra_: phone runs a bit slowly and sometimes freezes when displaying the install list.  I don't want app crap that i never use
<ogra_> well, its a preinstalled set and it will come back on upgrade (i think)
<ogra_> if you see freezes it is surely not related to no-enabled scopes
<ogra_> since they are not enabled :)
<bee_keeper> They're not enabled but they are installed.  They must be using some system resources however negible
<ogra_> they use diskspace in a certain preinstalled area
<ogra_> thats all
<ogra_> and since they come from the custom tarball they will likely  just re-appear
<bee_keeper> i can't beleive they don't annoy you.  it's why i switched to ubuntu-touch to get rid of all this crap
<ogra_> why would they annoy me
<ogra_> i simply dont enable them and am fine ...
<ogra_> it not like there arent tons of other bits that just idle on disk in any linux system if you dont use them
<bee_keeper> ogra_: true but you always sudo rm -rf
<ogra_> *it's
<bee_keeper> what hardware are you running touch on?
<ogra_> i have an mx4 and a bq 4.5 here
<bee_keeper> ok i am on a bg4.5 as well.  Does it ever freeze?
<ogra_> i dont use it that mush anymore since i have the mx4 ... but if i use it, it deosnt freeze, no
<rubencaro> Hi folks. Anyone can help me get a dual boot UbuntuTouch/FirefoxOS on my vegetahd?
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1509005
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1509005 in mir (Ubuntu) "mir-client-platform-mesa-dev pkg-config file dropped" [Critical,Confirmed]
 * ogra_ points doko to #ubuntu-mir
<seb128> doko, #ubuntu-mir
<doko> they have the bug report ...
<seb128> why do you mention it there then? ;-)
<rubencaro> Hi folks. Anyone can help me get a dual boot UbuntuTouch/FirefoxOS on my vegetahd? Any clue?
<davmor2> rubencaro: not sure it is possible
<rubencaro> davmor2: me neither, hehe, but I thought it's worth a try, does it?
<NwS> Heya guys, I read today that the first Ubuntu smartphone with Convergence (what an easy name.. -.-") is close by?
<popey> Soon...
<NwS> popey, soon should I wait for it or soon should I get a used MX4? :P
<popey> mx4 won't be capable of convergence
<NwS> But it is a good looking phone damn it :P okie I'll wait then xD tyvm
<kgunn> mx4 doesn't have a specific hw module on the chipset needed for external monitor
<NwS> Ah okie ty for the info kgunn
<popey> kgunn: was that app dump what you needed?
 * kgunn sheepishly hasn't check mail
<popey> FINE!
 * popey flounces off
<kgunn> popey: lol... i keep recalling cock...cock....cock-a-doodle-doo
<popey> :D
<kgunn> popey: so that's awesome...so anything with an X is doesn't have
<kgunn> and checkmark is applies ?
<popey> ya
<popey> well, if it says something in that field, it linked to it
<popey> but I only scanned so libs
<popey> maybe you also need all other binaries scanned?
<kgunn> popey: btw, on a completely seperate topic, what is the best mailing list for app-dev public service announcements ?
<popey> phone specific?
<kgunn> popey: for the moment yeah...unity8 related
<popey> ok
<popey> probably ubuntu-phone tbh
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-app-devel/ exists but is mostly dead
<kgunn> k
<kgunn> related to this bug
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1502145
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1502145 in Canonical System Image "Apps can keep screen lit permanently" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kgunn> it's been fixed for the browser, but any old app can use the aa cap of "keep-display-on"
<kgunn> was rolled out a little early w/o arch considerations, and so apps can hold screen on in background
<kgunn> so bascially just need to consider pulling their lock on the screen-on when they lose focus
<popey> ahh
<popey> makes sense
<kgunn> sweet!!! all the apps in the list are linked against libmirclient9
<kgunn> so up to date
<kgunn> and guarded from abi breaks going fwd
<kgunn> popey: hmm, so the original bug for mirclient use came from this app "glmark2.sturmflut" but i notice it shows not linked against mir...
<kgunn> so is that what you meant by scanning all the bins ?
<kgunn> maybe some are hidden
<popey> yeah
<popey> I'll re-run it, scanning _anything_ looking remotely binary :)
<davmor2> popey: if we sit down we look a bit like a 0 and standing up a bit like a 1 does that count as looking remotely binary?
<kgunn> brendand: we looking hopeful with silo 22 ?
<ahoneybun> let's stop using the Galaxy Nexus in ads please
<mariogrip> so, there will be an ubucon next year :D
<Dragonkeeper> hey guys
<Dragonkeeper> does mhl work with krillin device ?
<cuttlas> Hello! Weather core-app has been updated but seems don't works fine yet :(
<cuttlas> 1)some time lost connection(Network Error) 2)location detection has been failed
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-23
<dholbach> good morning
<JMD> afternoon
<JMD> :)
<lotuspsychje> i hope they dindt tell lies this time :p http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/watch-ubuntu-convergence-teaser-running-gimp-on-a-nexus-7-tablet-495119.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nice1 to kenvandine
<popey> lies?
<lotuspsychje> popey: yeah, like ogra said from the n4 softpedia article yesterday
<Guest42341> hello all, how do i change to rc-proposed without losing my data?
<Guest42341> sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<Guest42341> ? i'm on arale
<Guest42341> interesting.. system-image-cli --list-channels .. shows nothing
<davmor2> Guest42341: add a -vv or you'll think it is doing nothing :)
<Guest42341> davmor2, v is for verbose? :D thanks
<Guest42341> davmor2,  get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901030/
<Guest42341> RuntimeError: To make asynchronous calls, receive signals or export objects, D-Bus connections must be attached to a main loop by passing mainloop=... to the constructor or calling dbus.set_default_main_loop(...)
<jgdx> davmor2, not as sudoo
<jgdx> Guest42341, ^
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Mole Day! 😃
<davmor2> Guest42341: list channels doesn't work sorry I meant add the -vv to the --switch command
<Guest42341> jdstrand, davmor2 thanks :D worked :> rebooting
<Guest42341> channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<Guest42341> last update: 2015-10-23 12:05:58
<Guest42341> yay
<davmor2> Guest42341: if it get unstable or you don't like it you can flip back by replacing rc-proposed with stable
<Guest42341> davmor2, yep, thanks :D i mostly changed the channel to report bugs :P
<Guest42341> uu nice top sites now has thumbnails in web browser
<Guest42341> hm.. in my news scope i don't get content from engadget and cnet
<Guest42341> only bbc and euronews works
<Guest42341> same as on stable
<Guest42341> if Headlines selected
<Guest42341> if i select technology it works
 * tathhu_ slaps tathhu with a large trout
<lotuspsychje> kenvandine: nice1: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/watch-ubuntu-convergence-teaser-running-gimp-on-a-nexus-7-tablet-495119.shtml
<kenvandine> lotuspsychje, :)
<mariogrip> ondra: is your "personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.1.1_r5" branch a working android tree?
<ondra> mariogrip yep
<ondra> mariogrip works on Nexus 4 and on Nexus 7 audio does not work
<ondra> mariogrip never tested things like gps, also hw support for video playback is missing
<ondra> mariogrip otherwise more or less working fine
<mariogrip> ondra: cool, i
<mariogrip> will try to see if it works on the oneplus
<mariogrip> two
<ondra> mariogrip yeah let me know, I'm soon off for one week holiday, but can assist you next week
<ondra> mariogrip I'm just moving other products to 5.1
<ondra> mariogrip there are also new build options to make building and porting easier
<mariogrip> ondra: Awesome
<ondra> mariogrip you can even enable adb sync if you wish for android part
<ondra> mariogrip I will try to write some how for, it but you can look in to commits for comments in build dir
<ondra> mariogrip you can then use build commands like this $ BOARD_SYSTEMIMAGE_PARTITION_PADDING=20485760 make -j4 to make android system writable
<ondra> mariogrip this will create you device package then $ make devicepackage
<mariogrip> ondra: thats awesome
<ondra> mariogrip you are welcome!
<mariogrip> ondra: is the audio problem in n4/7 related to qcoms hardware?
<mariogrip> ondra: btw, i have a problem on the oneplus one that it does not switch output device to "headphones" are plugged in, is it audioflinger that is responsible for switching? (I tested to switch manually (editing the snd_device in hardware/qcom/audio/hal) and that works fine)
<mariogrip> and is audioflinger needed to do voice call?
<ondra> mariogrip not really and it works in N4
<ondra> mariogrip I just had zero time to look what is issue on N7, probably something very silly
<doko> is there a reason that libhybris is still built using gcc-4.7?
<mariogrip> ondra: do you have a copy the manifest for phablet-5.1.1?
<ondra> mariogrip for Ubuntu build?
<mariogrip> ondra: yes
<ondra> mariogrip https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp%2Fplatform%2Fmanifest.git;a=shortlog;h=refs%2Fheads%2Fpersonal%2Fw-ondra%2Fphablet-5.1.1_r5
<mariogrip> ondra: Thanks!
<seby> Hello! I want my Galaxy Nexus (tuna device) runs with Ubuntu Touch. Device tuna not found on any server!? Can you help me
<seby> ?
<ahoneybun> !Devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ahoneybun> like 5mins they were on...
<tathhu> that was fast
<tathhu> :(
<Guest85748> Hi. Is it possible to follow the guide at http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/#prepare-desktop if I'm using Mint Linux instead of Ubuntu desktop? Is there anything I need to do differently?
<themarcq> hi, is there someone willing to help with porting of ubuntu touch?
<meles> Just having the weirdest behaviour on my BQ E4.5 ever. I get messages - see them in the msg menu - but once i want to display them in the msg app, they vanish. Writing a new msg and selecting the receipients name, leads to a blank field. I guess there is issues with the  write access, can anybody help me to track ths down?
<pmcgowan> renatu, or bfiller ^^
<bfiller> salem_: any ideas for meles sounds strange indeed
<meles> bfiller: on home there is no space anymore...
<bfiller> meles: oh, well there you go :) going to see lots of broken stuff until you clean that up
<salem_> meles, ah, in that case, history service isn't able to store messages anymore.
<meles> i think this shouldn't affect the standard phone-functions like SMS and phonecalls. I wiill report a bug, what do you guys think?
<meles> In my opinion there should be a few MB be reserved.
<pmcgowan> that would maybe just delay the inevitable
<pmcgowan> meles, did you get a warning for low disk?
<meles> i didn't see it in the messaging menu, just no in the logfiles
<meles> ...just now...
<pmcgowan> meles, a dialog should have popped up at some point
<meles> i didn't confirm any, but i had to hard reboot the phone today.
<meles> when was the popup supposed to appear?
<pmcgowan> once its under 5% remaining
<pmcgowan> we can test to confirm thats working as intended
<meles> i was coping file via usb to the phone, could it be that in this case the warning is missing?
<pmcgowan> meles, we can check it, it certainly needs to work then
<pmcgowan> I actually opened a similar bug a while back, will reopen it
<pmcgowan> meles, I think so actually, the daemn that checks propbably looks every so often and may not be quick enough
<meles> i see, have you got any clue whats the freequency of the daemon? seconds, minutes...?
<pmcgowan> gonna check the code now
<meles> i just checking if i get the popup
<meles> pmcgowan did you find anything? i just filled up home with the terminal app dd if=/dev/zero of=output.dat  bs=1M  count=1000 but for the past 5 minute i got no popup there is only a warning in the ubuntu-push-client.log
<pmcgowan> meles, yeah thats bad, still looking
<pmcgowan> meles, this is the bug I resurrected
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1414037
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414037 in ciborium (Ubuntu) "Disk space low notification is not reliably reported" [High,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> looks like once  a min
<meles> Then I definatly didn't get a warning, I was waiting about 7
<pmcgowan> sounds like the check itself failed then
<pmcgowan> will get it reproduced
<meles> ok i already added my experiences to the bug report
<pmcgowan> thanks
<pmcgowan> meles, how much disk does your device have 8GB?
<meles> pmcgowan: exactly + 32GB micro SD
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> meles, so I was wrong its actually a notification in the message menu
<pmcgowan> I did trigger one by stopping at 96%
<meles> ok i will try the same.
<pmcgowan> I think filing the disk prevents the notification from going across dbus, by the time it detects it its too late
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-24
<jfred> I can't seem to connect from my laptop when using the mobile hotspot feature - the phone rejects the password I've set in the hotspot settings
<jfred> Nexus 4, r23
<jfred> Has anyone else experienced this?
<ahoneybun> jfred: that feature has not really worked with the N4
<ahoneybun> it was removed in the newest OTA
<jfred> :(
<jfred> it would've been so nice to use too
<jfred> maybe I can rig up something DIY with iptables/masquerade
<ahoneybun> I mean I think it can still be turned on though a command but it was not working for me either
<jfred> oh and now that you mentioned it... is there a newer OTA version than the r23 that I have?
<jfred> I don't see one in my updates manager
<jfred> hmm according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-7 there should be
<Tarkhubal> Hello
<Tarkhubal>  I would like to test Ubuntu Touch but the unavailability of a terminal MX4 Ubuntu version, I wanted to know if there was a way to flash my Galaxy A5 Android. If someone has a tip or a tutorial I'm interested
<Guest27270> hi i need a notebook for my office use; where the IT manager gave me HP Pavilion 15 notebook and i've so many issues with it especially with its graphics interface (Nvidia GeForce 840M) and I need a ubuntu console.. my query here is that what if i've a ubuntu touch table and a dock station will it work for me the way I want to do with a notebook of ubuntu?
<lesamourai> hi , what would be channel name to create  15.10 device?
<ogra_> lesamourai, if you are lucky the devel-proposed channel might have 15.10 for another few days before it switches to xenial ... note though that 15.10 isnt supposed to land on any phones, so these images dont get any QA (beyond "hey, it boots")
<ogra_> (the tootlchain has incompatible changes in the C++ binaries so not much might run, that will only be solved in xenial)
<ogra_> (any reason why you want 15.10 ?)
<lesamourai> hey ogra_ , just wanted to try it
<ogra_> you might be unpleasantly surprised :)
<lesamourai>  i wouldnt mind :)
<ogra_> well, then just flash devel-proposed
<lesamourai> ohk
<ogra_> generally i guess the 15.04 rc-proposed should have a similar feature set though ... and will run rather stable
<lesamourai> well ohk , i think i would wait till they come up with next stable release version
<ogra_> for the next 6 months that will all be 15.04 based still
<ogra_> phone development happens out of archive in a PPA
<lesamourai> i see
<ogra_> at some poinnt this PPA will be re-based to 16.04 ... 15.10 is supposed to be skipped
<lesamourai> i see , well 15.04 is quite a marvellous version
<lesamourai> on phone
<lesamourai> i hope more apps for phone are released , and then it becomes unbeatable :)
<ogra_> yeah :)
<Guest27270> guys any suggestions for my query pl?
<Guest27270> hi i need a notebook for my office use; where the IT manager gave me HP Pavilion 15 notebook and i've so many issues with it especially with its graphics interface (Nvidia GeForce 840M) and I need a ubuntu console.. my query here is that what if i've a ubuntu touch table and a dock station will it work for me the way I want to do with a notebook of ubuntu?
<Guest27270> tablet*
<ogra_> no, it wont yet
<ogra_> with 16.04 there will be images for such a setup .... not today though
<Guest27270> k thanks orga
<ogra_> (the desktop mode of unity8 is still very experimental)
<Guest27270> so which notebook do you suggest with 16G ram and hardware supported for ubuntu
<Guest27270> ?
<Guest27270> i c
<ogra_> dunno, thats rather a question for #ubuntu
<Guest27270> well i've been using unity since more than two yrs ... no issue yet
<Guest27270> (y)
<Guest27270> tx
<ogra_> unity8 is quite different (not using Xorg etc) from the unity7 install you know from todays desktop
<Guest27270> oh i c
<Guest27270> so unity8 is introduced in ubuntu 15 onward editions?
<jdorleans> Hi everyone, do you know how we do a Phone Call and Send SMS from a QML app? I couldn't find in the lastest API: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/
<tathhu> hmm. took krillin out of pocket and it was showing me the boot animation.. didn't reboot though. (rc-prop) :/
<jdorleans> Anyone knows how to do Dial Call and Send SMS using Ubuntu API ? I've been looking everywhere, but I cannot find any documentation or examples.
<jdorleans> http://askubuntu.com/questions/689349/how-to-perform-a-dial-call-using-ubuntu-api
<jdorleans> http://askubuntu.com/questions/689394/how-to-send-sms-and-mms-using-ubuntu-api
<jfred> Odd... I just answered a call while music was playing. When the call ended, the music resumed, but out of the handset speaker rather than the rear speaker. Is this a known issue?
<jfred> Mako, r23
<ahayzen> jfred, that sounds like an old issue that was supposed to be fixed :-/
<ahayzen> jfred, if you can't spot it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/ then please report it..
<jfred> r23 is one version behind latest, so it's possible it was fixed?
<ahayzen> which channel are you on?
<ahayzen> jfred, and before reporting bugs its usually best to update to the latest version and confirm it still exists, so i would try to upgrade if possible
<jfred> I don't believe I've changed that setting - how can I check?
<jfred> here's hoping the issue is actually reproducible in that case haha, I haven't yet tried
<ahayzen> jfred, run the command "system-image-cli -i"
<jfred> stable channel
<jfred> hmm actually
<jfred> it's ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<jfred> but this page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-7) lists both that and ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en for mako...?
<jfred> in any case, it looks like OTA-7 should be available in stable for me, though I don't see an available update in my update manager
<ahayzen> jfred, sorry, got distracted, yeah they are both stable channels for mako, IIRC the bq-aquaris.en one includes the HERE stuff for mako as well, but don't hold me to that
<jfred> ahh that would make sense
<jfred> I'm trying to update this phone, and I did a dry run with system-image-cli, but it timed out :(
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-25
<jfred> Does using the Ubuntu Touch SDK require that I be using the same version of Ubuntu on my laptop as on my phone?
<jfred> I'm getting "Device detection reported unknown framework ubuntu-sdk-15.04" when trying to connect my Nexus 4 to a VM running 15.10
<jfred> Aw, is qtbluetooth not included with ubuntu touch? :(
<lotuspsychje> jfred: i think they still working on bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> jfred: idle here for the devs to wake up and ask
 * jfred is always idling :P
<jfred> but yeah if we could just use the qtbluetooth libraries that would be awesome
<jfred> sailfish uses it so it would make porting sailfish apps a lot easier
<WolfiWolfi> hello, i've some problem with my ubuntu one account on my ubuntu touch smartphone. someone can help me?
<nhaines> WolfiWolfi has a problem with his Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition with Ubuntu r6.
<nhaines> He set up his Ubuntu One account, but when he goes to the Ubungtu store to download an app, it asks him to log in again.
<nhaines> He has deleted the account and recreated it, but he still gets the error "Anmeldefehler", which is "log in error".
<nhaines> Since it's still not working, he's hoping for more information.  Alternatively, if there are logs that he can grab, I'm sure he'd be happy to do so.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: i had same issue on bq 4.5
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: were you able to work around it?
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: i tryed to reset phone to defaults, but the loop remained
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: after e few times trying to install apps, it went away automaticly
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: syslog and dmesg dindt showed me anything usefull
<nhaines> That's useful, thank you, but less precise than I would prefer.  :)
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: cant tell you how that happened sorry
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: is he still on ota6?
<nhaines> WolfiWolfi: lotuspsychje hat die gleiche Problem mit sein bq 4.5.  Er versucht das Handy zu Reset machen, aber das Problem blebt.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: for me it happened before ota7
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: lotuspsychje no, he's on OTA-7.
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: maybe a glitch in ubuntu one servers itself?
<WolfiWolfi> i just tried to reset my smartphone, but the problem remains
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: oh, forgot to mention...i tryed making a new ubuntu one account, same issue persisted also
<nhaines> WolfiWolfi: now that is strange... with a reset at least, everything should work properly.
<WolfiWolfi> when i register my ubuntu one account on my smartphone i'll save them under "accounts" ("Konten" in german). than i try to download some app from the ubuntu store but the system ask me allways for the ubuntu one account
<WolfiWolfi> than i put my login and password and after than i get allways "Anmeldefehler" (error/problem with login on ubuntu one)
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: this was solved for me after few times try installing apps from ubuntu store
<nhaines> That sounds right, like it should work.
<WolfiWolfi> i made an new account this morning, but the problem remains
<WolfiWolfi> i tried it for a whole week... :-/
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: did you also try other apps install, not the same one?
<WolfiWolfi> i tried the file manager, telegram, sommergram, webtelegram, utorch and some other apps - but allways the same problem
<WolfiWolfi> the ubuntu one account will not be saved under my accounts
<WolfiWolfi> whenever i try to install an app, my account will be deleted from my accounts
<lotuspsychje> yeah i had excatly same issue
<WolfiWolfi> i explode :-/
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: sorry i dont know how this got fixxed on my phone, i just kept trying...and suddenly worked again
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: try a reboot and login in newest account?
<WolfiWolfi> i tried it this morning... but no chance.. same problem
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: not sure this can help, but you can manage account here: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<WolfiWolfi> thanks a lot, i'll try it now
<nhaines> WolfiWolfi: It's good that you bought this to the developers' attention.  But it may be 24 hours still before they begin their workweek and can investigate.
<WolfiWolfi> ok! in the ubuntu account on the website i can allow apps?
<WolfiWolfi> there is: You can choose to allow an application to have access again if you like by opening that application and instructing it to access your account. You'll have to provide your username and password before it will be granted access.
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: on my page it showed: ubuntu-phablet ...date
<WolfiWolfi> at me too
<WolfiWolfi> but i can't allow an application
<lotuspsychje> WolfiWolfi: me neither
<cwayne> mariogrip, heya, should GPS work on OPO now that ofono works and stuff?
<cifdin> I am new here and would want to know if there is help to install touch on asus 10
<cifdin> the help is unlocking oem
<cifdin> I have asus memo pad 10 and can't oem unlock it doing the tuto of ubuntu touch
<cifdin> any help ?
<gpd> just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 - and now have ssh :)
<gpd> any reason why updates (file manager, clock, weather) - says Downloading but nothing happening...
<gpd> I am logged in via ssh and i can ping ubuntu.com from my desktop but not the phone - yet it reaches google.com - odd
<gpd> [must be tea time]
<rash> Hello guys
<gpd> hello
<rash> Has anyone tried installing ubuntu on a windows tablet?
<rash> And how did it turn out?
<lotuspsychje> rash: thats a question for #ubuntu
<rash> lotuspsychje: I thought ubuntu-touch is foe tablets
<lotuspsychje> !devices | rash
<ubot5> rash: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> rash: for ubuntu touch is only nexus7 not sure if the other brands work very good, yet
<rash> Okay. Thanks a lot
<k1l> rash: ubuntu-touch will be for all devices in future. even for desktop. it just started on smartphones and now tablets and is coming to desktop
<gpd> is there a mirror of ports.ubuntu.com - 200k in 30 minutes... ouch
<gpd> forget that it's ubuntu touch on the nexus4 being very odd
<gpd> 4MB/s connection to local network from phone. it just can't seem to connect to ubuntu - despite desktop downloading fine.
<jfred> I asked this before, but no devs/packagers were around - I noticed that Ubuntu Touch doesn't seem to have QtBluetooth installed or in its package manager. I would like to port an app from another platform that uses this, but this is blocking me from doing so. Is the problem just that it isn't packaged for Ubuntu Touch, and if so, how can I help?
<goddard> how can i add arm support? to qt creator
<goddard> i dont have to compile qt creator do i ?
<mcphail> goddard: if you have installed the SDK, the cross-compilers will be in place and will be used if you use the ubuntu templates. Is that what you mean?
<goddard> well i was looking into making some things for ubuntu and android but it complains about missing compilers for certain arch-types
<goddard> says i need to add build types to Qt versions or something
<goddard> arm x86 and mips are missing
<mcphail> goddard: If you're simply looking at compiling apps for different architectures (rather than specifically for ubuntu touch) have a look at the pbuilder-dist tool which will create a chroot for compilation
<goddard> mcphail: ok ill look into that
<mcphail> goddard: maintaining a full cross-compiling toolchain without a chroot is possible as well, but likely to be messy
<goddard> sounds like it might be slightly more complicated then i expected
<goddard> I thought I would just compile my code for different arch-types and then pack it up
<mcphail> goddard: only slightly, though. If you are targeting Android, you'll need to install the Android SDK and NDK
<goddard> mcphail: ive gotten that far
<goddard> got all the paths setup now
<mcphail> goddard: have a look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/ and https://adoptingubuntu.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/creating-an-emulated-armhf-chroot-for-development/ for alternatives to pbuilder-dist, or running a full cross-compiling toolchain
<goddard> ok thanks a lot
<krofek__> hi there. Is it possible to reflash android mx4 to ubuntu?
<k1l> there was a thread on xda about that, iirc
<k1l> http://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-mx/general/tutorial-bootloader-unlocking-mx4-m1-t3201715
<krofek__> thanks k11
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-24
<Acou_Bass> ook, im not sure if im doing something dumb here... xD trying to get the owncloud accounts in ubuntu touch to work, but all it does is tell me my password is incorrect (99.9% sure it isnt...)
<hello> Hi there
<hello> xamarin iOS Simulator for ubuntu
<hello> ??
<hello> hi
<SWAT> I'm curious about the update policy of ubuntu touch. Currently (with Android) I'm often confronted with no updates from a vendor after a device has aged approximately 1.5 years. Custom ROMs will need to be built to spec and also often stop being updated after a short while. How's that with ubuntu touch? Is there a generic codebase, which is updated, and in turn will cause even older devices to receive p
<SWAT> roper updates? This would be great ;-)
<krowv> ubuntu touch needs android as a host
<krowv> The ubuntu part of ubuntu phone runs in lxc container on top of android
<r0kk3rz> this means kernel updates become tricky, which influences other things
<SWAT> krowv, r0kk3rz: thanks, that's what I wanted to know :)
<m0n5t3r> dunno about this, on my phone android is put away in a container and ubuntu is the main system :P
<Acou_Bass> SWAT: not sure if this helps answer your question, but im running a nexus 4 (if i remember correctly, it was one of the first device to have ubuntu touch ported to it) and i still get OTA updates without a hitch - ubuntu's components are seperate enough from all the android stuff that i guess updates dont break stuff as readily xD
<dobey> krowv: you got that backward. android is the bit in the container, inside ubuntu. :)
<jgdx> seb128, hey, who worked on the Display part of unity control center? Or, who's the main contact for that panel?
<dobey> jgdx: mostly it's just the upstream gnome code i think
<dobey> popey: hey. do you own the terminal app? or know who does?
<popey> dobey: wassup?
<dobey> popey: just wondering who to prod to see about bumping some bug priorities there
<popey> the problem is we just don't have anyone working on it
<dobey> oh :(
<popey> might have to speak nicely to bfiller to see if he has someone who can help
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1627485 is especially annoying for us developers
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1627485 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Keyboard shortcuts starting from Ctrl is missed in Terminal App" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> dobey: tbh I think we need a geeky keyboard layout, Elleo may be able to help there
<popey> which omits the bar above the keyboard, but just has everything in it that's missing like esc, ctrl, tab etc
<dobey> popey: this is with a hardware keyboard. i don't care as much about the toolbar things (prefer to hide all that if possible)
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I had a chat with jouni about that a while back, once we finally get the move to skeyer finished I think we can potentially add some API to allow apps to define custom keyboards (since they'll effectively just be JSON layouts then)
<dobey> hmm, might need to file a "no way to remap caps lock to ctrl" bug for mir too
<dobey> Elleo, popey: custom per-app layouts is all fine and dandy, but doesn't help with hardware integration :)
<Elleo> dobey: ah, right
<dobey> this bug is specifically about hw keyboards usage
<popey> ah
<jgdx> dobey, okay, thanks!
<dobey> jgdx: np. i think our forked version just adds a couple unity-specific things like the launcher placement and sticky edges
<Jakey3> is it possible to run android apps on ubuntu phone?
<rap_hael> I don't think so
<Jakey3> im sure it would help with user adoption
<Jakey3> for example my banking app i can use on android and iphone
<Jakey3> would be nice if i could have that on ubuntu touch
<brunch875> Guys, have you seen this? https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-apps/
<mcphail> Jakey3: not possible, I'm afraid
<brunch875> does utouch have any eyes on this 'progressive web app' thing?
<brunch875> hopefully it becomes a new standard and "android apps" disappear altogether
<mcphail> brunch875: I've seen aquarius mention it, but I don't think he is online just now
<pmcgowan> seems like it should "just work"
<dobey> pmcgowan: ?
<brunch875> it looks very promising
<dobey> eh, web apps leave way too much to be desired; even progressive ones
<patarr> Hello. Is there an Ubuntu-touch development channel?
<ogra_> you are in it
<patarr> Ah, the Ubuntu Wiki stated it as a support channel.
<mcphail> patarr: there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<patarr> I wanted to pop in and ask some of the devs to see if something like Ubuntu Touch's Android LXC container was possible on a stock Ubuntu 14.04 LTS system
<patarr> To be more specific, docker instead of LXC
<popey> on a desktop? for what purpose?
<patarr> popey: to essentially repurpose an X86 small form factor machine into an Android machine, without having to install something like Android-x86 on it
<mcphail> patarr: I think the only android bits are the drivers, which you'd have on a normal install anyway
<patarr> Out of curiosity, why does Ubuntu touch run android containerized? I know Sailfish OS does it so you can run APKs on their system. Is this also the intended purpose? Parusing the Ubuntu-touch website, I can't find any references to this kind of functionality
<ogra_> sailfish doesnt do that
<ogra_> the run aliendalvik *additionally*
<ogra_> ubuntu could do that too
<ogra_> that has nothing to do with the driver layer
<ogra_> s/the run/they run/
<ogra_> the lxc container is solely to run hardware bits ... and lxc was picked because you need to have communication on a very low level between the container content and the host OS to actually make proper use of the drivers
<ogra_> i dont think that would be possible with docker
<ogra_> we could have gone the sailfish way to mix-mash the two OSes but that ends up in a maintenance nightmare
<ogra_> (and you will not have any more security than a plain android has with that approach, since all your android daemons and drivers run natively ion the host)
<patarr> ogra_: you're using Android for the drivers? I thought that you were booting Ubuntu's initrd? So how does that work?
<ogra_> patarr, you boot to a headless ubuntu ... then spawn the container that initializes all the blob drivers, sets up shared sockets etc
<ogra_> on a higher level you talk to the container via libhybris then
<ogra_> that way you can use all android blobs, codecs and whatever but keep them safely in a sandbox, separate from your host ...
<ogra_> that makes stuff like stagefright a lot less scary ;)
<ogra_> indeed it comes with a small penalty, your boot gets slowed down by bringing up the minimal android
<ogra_> that adds a few seconds
<patarr> ogra_: so it's starting to sound like my use-case will be quite difficult to implement.
<patarr> Probably much more complicated than just installing the android-x86 project on the hardware...
<Thomas_> hello guys
<Guest20439> i search a sources of ubuntu touch for import on Blackberry Leap
<Guest20439> can you link me an url ?
<dobey> there is no port for that device; see the Porting guide in the topic if you want to start porting
<Guest20439> ok thanks dobey
<Mark__> Hello does Ubuntu Touch work on an HTC Desire 510?
<aiyion> well
<aiyion> that was fast.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-25
<hello> need help for password cracker tool - > excel sheet is password lock
<Guest77> Hey! I want to install ubuntu touch via multiROM Manager on my Nexus 7 2013 LTE. Which version is recommended?
<kaisoz> hi there
<UBport-use|75227> Can you develop Ubuntu Touch for Huawei P8 Lite ? please
<Qwertie> Does ubuntu touch use apt?
<davmor2> Qwertie: no it uses click
<Qwertie> davmor2: Are system packages in the click format?
<davmor2> Qwertie: some is some isn't
<Qwertie> Im just wondering if I will still be able to do system updates like on a desktop or it an android style reboot and flash the new image
<davmor2> Qwertie: android style ota
<Qwertie> Oh, thats a shame :/
<jgdx> Qwertie, you can use apt all you want. It's still Ubuntu.
<ogra_> but you got to keep the pieces if it breaks
<jgdx> oh yeah
<ogra_> (and dont expect any support with it)
<patarr> ogra_: do you perhaps know why sailfish os uses that proprietary dalvik vm? Do you think it would be possible to run APKs on ubuntu touch using some OSS tech?
<k1l> patarr: iirc they wanted to use and promote that android apps do run on sailfish. so they needed that java vm to let them run. but it seemed it didnt work that good, and it stopped people from making native sailfish apps.
<TheKit> patarr, for Sailfish, there is also in-progress open-source solution called sfdroid, but basically it's running Android (CyanogenMod) alongside Sailfish in it's current state
<sotrhraven> I have some questions. any one here put ut on a nook hd+
<patarr> The part I don't understand is why go with that proprietary VM. Perhaps its possible to run android in a container like ubuntu touch and use the Dalvik VM that is standard on Android?
<dobey> patarr: if you want answers for questions about sailfish, this is probably not the best place to get them. ask jolla why they did what they did in sailfish
<dobey> as for ubuntu, no it's not that simple
<AngelXenial>  sorry i missing IMEI on bq e4.5  is possible reset IMEI
<dobey> AngelXenial: you have to use the bq tools for that. you need to talk to bq support
<AngelXenial> ok dobey
<patarr> Well, thank you all for the information.
<ogra_> patarr, i think there was some project from KDE to produce a free variant
<ogra_> why sailfish chose aliendalvik i dont know ... probably the simple lack of other options that work :)
<faenil> patarr: that is already possible, see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM0UMfgAtqI
<faenil> and ogra_ if interested :D ^
<faenil> that is the "community" version of the android runtime
<ut34> Hi everyone... I'm wondering, does anyone use UT on a Nexus 5?
<ut34> I guess im wondering if its stable enough to use and completely ditch android?
<dobey> depends on what features/apps you need really
<ut34> well I noticed that bluetooth isnt working, I dont use BT too often so no big deal, but I guess I'm wondering in terms of battery life and if there are any other concerns?
<ut34> in terms of apps, i really dont use many/any other than email, sms, cameras, web browser..
<dobey> i think there are some issues with camera flash and such still
<dobey> battery life is pretty decent now i think
<ut34> ok not a big deal.. does this update using apt? so when updates come I can use whatever is built in or does it need to be re-flashed each time?
<mcphail> ut34: the OS isn't really ready to replace Android for most people yet, imho
<ut34> mcphail; yes most people i'd agree, i'm comfortable with linux, servers, etc so if there are issues it wouldnt bother me..
<dobey> ut34: no, it doesn't update using apt
<dobey> ut34: but it does have an OTA update mechanism
<learnbsd> hmm since there's people here any of you actually manage to get ubuntu touch to boot on the nexus 5
<dobey> learnbsd: yes, you need to use the rc-proposed channel from ubports, not any of the devel channels
<mcphail> ut34: I've been using it on a supported device for nearly 18 months. It is rough at times. NetworkManager is clearly not fit for purpose, and I'm having pulseaudio issues at times. I may switch back to android soon
<learnbsd> i think i was doing the stable..i'll try rc-proposed though
<learnbsd> give me a few min to run home and grab the phnoe
<dobey> learnbsd: if your phone has android 6+ on it, you will need to reflash to the last android 4.4 image before flashing ubuntu on
<ut34> mcphail; gotcha. does that affect all devices or just the particular one you may have?
<mcphail> ut34: I think the networkmanager problems are ubiquitous. Not a major issue, but switching from 3g to wifi has always been a pain
<dobey> ut34: there's also an issue on the nexus 5 with the content sharing feature which prevents sharing pictures in SMS, web, etc...
<mcphail> ut34: lots of features of the OS are very nice though. I prefer the UI to android
<learnbsd> dobey: ok..i also couldn't get my nexus 4 to boot either..i'll try the nexus 5 first..i'll grab latest 4.4 and then ub touch rc-proposed.
<mcphail> ut34: and the development process is much better
<dobey> my nexus 4 works fine. again, make sure you are on stable or rc-proposed for it and not trying to use any of the devel* channels
<ut34> dobey; thats ok, features I could live without :) I just really want linux in my pocket.
<learnbsd> yeah i was on stable for both :/
<dobey> ut34: well, sounds like you've already got that :)
<learnbsd> specific radio i should use for them or just 4.4 ?
<dobey> learnbsd: whatever the last 4.4 image was should do
<learnbsd> ok thanks...i think this is the first time i've said something in here and gotten a response :)
<ut34> mcphail: yeah it looks very nice, i think i'll just give it a shot and see how it goes, my phone needs a wipe anyway. I imagine all the apps generally work better anyway as most linux stuff does
<ut34> dobey: lol android? i really dont feel like its the same thing at all. I'd take UT anyday over google
<mcphail> ut34: It is certainly worth a try. Hope you enjoy it and submit lots of bug reports to help make it better ;)
<dobey> ut34: "linux" is just a kernel, and android is a distribution of an OS built on top of that kernel
<ut34> dobey: of course :)
<dobey> learnbsd: i'm pretty sure i responded to you before
<dobey> ut34: so i guess you want more than just linux in your pocket :)
<learnbsd> dobey: hmm maybe i just missed it :/  either way grabbing 4.4 for hammerhead now and will hopefully get it to work
<dobey> anyway, gotta go now. good luck
<ut34> dobey: yes a little more than linux :) but thanks for all the input!
<Acou_Bass> mcphail_: im sorry to be 'that guy', just curious about your network manager issues - ive never had any problems going from 3g-wifi, its instant and automatic for me ;0
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-26
<justme_> hey
<luxpir> quick question: anyone know where the plaintext from the Notes application is stored?
<luxpir> Trying to sync it with syncthing...
<luxpir> ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.reminders
<davmor2> luxpir: it already syncs with evernote so look to that api and it should tell you but I would imagine it is a db not plain text
<luxpir> ended up using rsync, setting an alias to do it manually as my crontab entry wouldn't save (non-writable system).
<luxpir> signing out for now, cheers all!
<moorphire> hi, does touch work on the core prime 360t?
<dobey> !devices | moorphire
<ubot5`> moorphire: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<learnbsd> dobey: hey the 4.4 flash worked at least it boots now.
<dobey> learnbsd: good :)
<robinhad> Hello! I can't get device repositories for ubuntu touch with phablet-dev-bootstrap. Errors are occured while trying to sync various repositories
<robinhad> Anyone knows hot to fix this?
<robinhad> *how
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-27
<dobey> please fix your connection
<kirkins> hi all
<gabriel_awe> Hi! Best phone to try out the UTouch?
<krowv> gabriel_awe: Nexus 4.  Cheap, easy to find, easy to load Ubuntu on.
<gabriel_awe> krowv: thanx
<krowv> gabriel_awe: np.  good luck.
<brunch875> guys the new alt-tab on the phone looks -fantastic-
<brunch875> I tried the three fingers thing but it wouldn't work on the e4.5
<brunch875> is there anything new I should try?
<davmor2> brunch875: sidestage is still screen size dependant I believe
<brunch875> yeah, I thought so
<brunch875> I noticed how the name of the applications show up there like in unity7
<brunch875> I take it there's going to be a context menu :)
<r0kk3rz> Hi, does anyone know how the sensors work in ubuntu touch? is there some kind of service that reads them?
<r0kk3rz> usensord doesnt seem to have much in it
<MCMic> brunch875: What is the new alt-tab stuff?
<brunch875> MCMic: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/new-video-shows-changes-headed-unity-8
<brunch875> I had it recently land on my device, I'm on rc-proposed
<MCMic> brunch875: thanks
<dobey> r0kk3rz: the qt sensors api is how apps get access to them
<r0kk3rz> dobey: obviously, but qtsensors needs a backend
<dobey> r0kk3rz: the drivers and such are all in the anroid container, which the ubuntu side talks to via libhybris
<r0kk3rz> yep, and theres a bit in the middle that needs connecting
<r0kk3rz> from the android sensor HAL to qt
<r0kk3rz> in sailfish we have a daemon called sensorfwd that does this job
<dobey> yes, we have a QPA which talks to libhybris
<r0kk3rz> afaik thats mostly graphics stuff
<r0kk3rz> im not seeing anything sensory in here https://launchpad.net/qtubuntu
<r0kk3rz> is there somewhere else i should be looking?
<pmcgowan> there is qtubuntu-sensors which talks to platform api
<pmcgowan> usensord is a bit misnamed as its only vibration control
<pmcgowan> r0kk3rz, ^
<faenil> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-sensors/trunk/files/head:/plugins/
<r0kk3rz> ill take a look through this one, thanks guys
<r0kk3rz> where might the code for this live? <ubuntu/application/sensors/accelerometer.h>
<pmcgowan> r0kk3rz, that is in the platform-api project
<pmcgowan> https://code.launchpad.net/platform-api
<r0kk3rz> cool thanks
<TheKit> how Wi-Fi is set up on Aquaris Tablet in terms of hardware adaptation/MediaTek?
<Nyxus> Does anyone know if the Meizu Pro 5 64GB/4GB Ram model is support?
<learnbsd> Nyxus: i think so...didn't they ship that with ub touch on it?
<Nyxus> learnbsd its was the the 32gb/3gb version
<Nyxus> was just wondering if there was any problems
<rbasak> Does anyone know something about a dead wifi system settings screen, a missing network indicator, and an empty "indicator-network" tab in the top edge menu?
<rbasak> This reproduces on my Aquaris 4.5 even after reboot. I can't touch wifi settings any more.
<rbasak> It's completely broken. Related might be that I was trying to use the hotspot facility the other day and that just stopped working too.
<rbasak> During that time I was getting hard resets as well as Unity restarts.
<rbasak> It seems very buggy since the last OTA.
<rbasak>  /home has 1.3G free and / has 232M free.
<rbasak> Any suggestions on what to look for?
<learnbsd> rbasak: i have no wifi either so not just you.
<rbasak> I'm happy to help debug. I have sshd running and working so can poke around. Just not sure where to look.
<rbasak> learnbsd: thanks
<pmcgowan> rbasak, there is a known issue with stale lock files
<dobey> rbasak: maybe bug #1615474
<ubot5`> bug 1615474 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network Indicator / Connectivity-API is not accessible" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615474
<pmcgowan> that one
<rbasak> Thanks! That looks likely. I'll try the workaround.
<rbasak> Yes, that fixed it. Thanks again!
<rbasak> I guess I ended up with the stale lock when I hit the buggy hotspot behaviour that made my phone crash.
<pmcgowan> yeah thats an awful bug
<rbasak> pmcgowan: the bug isn't tagged regression-release or anything. Is there any place you gather known OTA regression type bugs that I can check when I hit issues next time, please?
<rbasak> I do love the battery life on this phone BTW. "Last charged 91 hours ago"
<pmcgowan> rbasak, the lock file issue is not really a regression, unless you mean the hotspot issue?
<rbasak> Fair enough. I do feel that Unity is less stable this OTA though. It's crashed a whole bunch of times on me. And the browser app has too, sometimes making it impossible to restart without a reboot. It feels like a memory leak or corruption in Unity to me (though that's just speculation).
<rbasak> I feel that's an OTA regression, but I don't really know where to look for a bug there.
<pmcgowan> hmm let me check the reports, we just fixed a browser crash
<rbasak> I feel that my issue is wider than a browser crash, because I've also seen Unity disappear at random times. Sometimes it restarts itself (so I see the moving dots and then it's as if I've just rebooted, but quicker).
<rbasak> And the phone app display is sometimes broken, which I notice when I try to hang up an incoming call (as I never look at the phone app itself when receiving a call)
<rbasak> So that's why I suspect a memory leak or unity issue.
<pmcgowan> the oom could be shooting them but shouldnt
<pmcgowan> rbasak, what is your device
<rbasak> Aquaris 4.5.
<rbasak> The hotspot thing I feel may be separate. IIRC, I only got hard reboots when trying to get the hotspot going. At that time I kept switching network (for various unrelated reasons) so I was probably pushing against a race. I presume that's what caused my stale lock.
<rbasak> But the general unstability I feel has happened since the last OTA and possibly unrelated to the hotspot and the missing network indicator.
<dobey> something is probably eating your ram
<rbasak> That's what I suspected.
<dobey> with only 1 GB total, there really isn't much to go around, so it's not unfathomable that the OOM killer might be getting hit a fair bit on a phone where you use many apps
<rbasak> Hmm
<rbasak> indicator-datetime
<rbasak> 315892 RSS.
<rbasak> Espected?
<rbasak> unit8 is 110048
<rbasak> unity8
<dobey> do you have a whole bunch of alarms
<dobey> and/or events?
<rbasak> Probably many events, as it's syncing my calendar.
<rbasak> Not many alarms. Perhaps 4.
<dobey> unity8 may not be the unity8 process you are looking for
<rbasak> I'm sorting by highest RSS :)
<rbasak> It seems unreasonable for indicator-datetime to be using so much RAM to hold my events. If that's a problem, it should keep them on disk.
<rbasak> Is there a bug for that?
<dobey> right. i just mean there are multiple things that are "unity8" so depending on what's actually getting killed that process may or may not be it
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> it might not be indicator-datetime itself, but the e-d-s libs. hard to say without hard data
<dobey> indicator-datetime isn't using that much RAM on my workstation though
<rbasak> There's bug 1342123
<ubot5`> bug 1342123 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "evolution-calendar-factory always running with high memory usage" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342123
<rbasak> But my evolution-calendar-factory process isn't actually so bad compared to indicator-datetime itself.
<rbasak> I wonder if I should reboot to see if it's a leak.
<rbasak> (though then why would it be RSS?)
<dobey> yeah, evolution-calendar-facotry on my workstation is using ~165 MB RSS
<rbasak> Mine is 35816 only (!)
<dobey> why would a leak not be RSS?
<rbasak> I'd expect it to get swapped out as it would be unused.
<dobey> well if it's a leak it's probably "used"
<dobey> even if it's not
<dobey> and i don't think there is a disk swap on the phone anyway
<rbasak> In a normal leak, the program forgets about the memory. The kernel then eventually swaps it out.
<rbasak> My phone has:
<rbasak> Swap:       524284     210748     313536
<rbasak> If indicator-datetime consistently uses high RSS, I'll file a bug. I'll keep an eye on it.
<dobey> well i would expect a leak on the stack to show up as RSS (always has in my experience anyway)
<rbasak> Ah. I was thinking heap.
<rbasak> Stacks don't normally leak. How would they without crashing?
<rbasak> Anyway, I should go. Thank you for the help :)
<dobey> cheers
<lpotter> r0kk3rz: sensors are read by android SensorManager->platform-api->qtubuntu->qtsensors
<r0kk3rz> lpotter: the device im working on doesnt seem to need sensormanager, which is a bit weird
<lpotter> if it's android, it does
<r0kk3rz> at least, the service doesnt appear to be running under android os
<lpotter> they may have forked and renamed it perhaps
<lpotter> what device?
<r0kk3rz> its a sony z3 compact tablet, but we're having the same problem on all sony devices of that era
<r0kk3rz> like the z2/z3 phone
<r0kk3rz> the android sensor HAL returns 0 sensors
<lpotter> might be permissions issue?
<r0kk3rz> yeah possibly, but ive been looking for any perms issues and come up empty so far
<lpotter> could try finding the sensors devnodes and lsof to see who is using them.
<lpotter> bit offtopic for this channel though
<r0kk3rz> yeah thats not a bad idea
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-28
<dbrass> I would have a general question about the kernel supports in ubuntu touch for the LG Nexus 5. From my understanding, UT is using android's kernel with an abstraction layer. With kernel 4.9 addind mainline support for the LG Nexis 5, would it be possible to run UT on the mainline kernel without the abstraction layer? Would it be possible to run a kernel without patches from the SOC manufacturer?
<sakrecoer> hi, i just insterted a second SIM in my bq e5 with the latest OTA. the sim is detected, i can enter pin. but it wont register.
<sakrecoer> my first sim was actualy insterted in slot 2
<sakrecoer> but with 2 SIM it only register the card in slot 1
<sakrecoer> it worked for both once for about 5 minutes...
<sakrecoer> worked for both *slots once for about 5 minutes.
<sakrecoer> websearch gives very poor info about dual sim usecase.
<sakrecoer> my IMEI is all good...
<sakrecoer> both of them...
<sakrecoer> i haven't done any changes to the phone, except OTA upgrades..
<sakrecoer> if i swap the sims they register to their respective networks, but only slot one does..
<sakrecoer> any idea how i could trouble shoot this?
<sakrecoer> i get the sensation that the second slot has no access to antena, because it finds 0 providers...
<sakrecoer> eh...classic case of 'ask the question and it automagically' solves... although, it says i'm on roaming while i am clearly registered to the correct network...
<simon_> hii
<simon_> testing ubuntu  phone nexus pass code is entering it self and locking me out
<simon_> for 5 minutes happening 3 times today
<anpok> simon_: we have seen that happen sometimes - but we have not enough clues to figure out how to detect that.. and then in the kernel and maybe restart the touchscreens..
<simon_> touch has been crappy  for a few days todays update made it worse with the auto password getting entered and locking me out 5 minutes
<simon_> i may have to go to stable for a bit till yhis is fixed
<anpok> so you think this is related to a recent update?
<anpok> please make a bug report ..
<anpok> you are on rc-proposed?
<simon_> well ive been usung phone and updating dayly for months this is first time ive seen this issue
<simon_> rc-proposed nexus 4
<simon_> nexus 4 rc proposed
<anpok> ok .. will try that
<simon_> yes rc-proposed
<simon_> installing 559 now ill see ill test phone tommorow maybe hardware prob
<javier4__> #eliteBNC
<kaisoz> hi there
<Tm_T> hello hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<BabyMax> can i have help installing touch on my phone
<dobey> !devices | BabyMax
<ubot5`> BabyMax: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BabyMax, hmmm so computer nad phone at once?
<BabyMax> it wont open
<SebthreeBQM10HD> was just messaging with you in #ubuntu about computer
<Maxaroth> ya
<Maxaroth> i really do like ubuntu
<Maxaroth> but i did have one question about ubuntu touch befour i install it
<dobey> ask it then
<Maxaroth> can i still use android applications?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Maxaroth, which phone?
<dobey> no
<Maxaroth> oh
<dobey> you cannot run android apps on ubuntu phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Maxaroth, and no Ubuntu Touch does not support  Android apps, there are other Linux based alternative mobile osees that do though
<Maxaroth> um lg H345 leon
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I don't thinik you can currently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unless someone has done a port
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for that phone
<Maxaroth> well android is linux pased
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I don't think they have
<Maxaroth> k
<Maxaroth> ill probably wait till it is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Maxaroth, Android is different
<Maxaroth> yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  dobey yeah Ubuntu touch suicks big time, since it won't support Android apps.  I am joking :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu Touch is awesome for what it is :)
<Maxaroth> yeah i...
<Maxaroth> ooh can i use ubuntu touck in an virtual machine?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no don't think so, but may be a sort of emulater ou there or not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Maxaroth, if you run the Ubuntu 16.10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Unity 8 session
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well there you go
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you got something that's similar to Ubuntu touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but you'll need a graphics card that works, for that to even work
<Maxaroth> yeah i have looked at it a few times
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's like that
<Maxaroth> my main monitor for some reason detects as a touchpad
<davmor2> Maxaroth: you can run unity8 desktop session
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, yep as I just put
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: hadn't got that far
<seth_> Is there a simple way to get xenial on turbo? I've tried the to use the devel-proposed channel, but I don't see the device listed
<seth_> 2016/10/28 13:08:59 Device is |turbo| Device turbo not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/meizu.en
<seth_> ubuntu-device-flash query --device=turbo --list-channels does not list a devel/16.04 channel
<dobey> devel-proposed is yakkety (or maybe zesty now) anyway, not xenial
<dobey> no, there's currently no way to install 16.04 on a phone
<seth_> Thanks dobey. Let me show you what I was looking at that made me think that I could.
<seth_> Development (proposed channels)  Automatically built images from the latest devel series (currently ubuntu/xenial). This is the channel is to be used by developers for system development purposes only, absolutely no guarantee of stability.  ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu   Devel channel with the community custom tarball
<seth_> from this link: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/image-channels/
<dobey> yes, someone hasn't updated that in a long time
<davmor2> seth_: old info at the time of writing it was correct
<davmor2> seth_: note the currently it moved on to yakkety and now onto zesty
<dobey> even if you could install xenial on your phone, you wouldn't want to right now.
<seth_> Are yakkety and zesty installable even if they're not quite usable?
<dobey> devel-proposed is "installable" sure
<dobey> but afaik doesn't boot
<dobey> for turbo you need the -pd channel i think
<dobey> meizu-pd.en
<seth_> interesting
<seth_> thanks.
<dobey> but like i said, i don't think it even boots, and if it does somehow manage to boot, there's very little you could actually do with it at the moment
<dobey> there's no benefit to installing that instead of the stable or rc-proposed channel
<seth_> I get this when I try: ubuntu-device-flash touch --device=turbo --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/meizu-pd.en WARNING You are about to flash your phone with a development image - continue at your own risk! There is absolutely no guarantee that even the most basic phone functions will work. 2016/10/28 13:24:22 Device is |turbo| Channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/meizu-pd.en not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com
<seth_> well, there are some specific bug fixes that are patched in bluez that I've been trying to resolve
<dobey> oh the -pd channels don't have devel-proposed
<seth_> I updated the latest firmware from meizu and built them into the system.img
<dobey> what specific bug fixes? afaik anything that would affect our phones should have also gone into the stable or rc-proposed channels
<seth_> and when that didn't work, I thought, let me try a later version just as mindless troubleshooting
<seth_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1539158 #29
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1539158 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Unable to pair with in-car hands-free system after OTA-9 update" [High,Confirmed]
<seth_> it's a pair problem
<seth_> there
<seth_> but
<dobey> iirc, that update was before turbo was released, and when we switched to bluez5
<seth_> Several people are reporting similar problems, however the main bug that I'll copy in a moment is when bluetooth switches to headset for a call, everything is garbled
<seth_> the same headsets work fine with the MX4
<seth_> it seems to be just a turbo thing, that's why I built a new system.img initially
<dobey> with the same version of ubuntu?
<davmor2> seth_: known issue on mx5
<dobey> well the turbo is different hardware
<seth_> yeah, I've seen it discussed a lot that's why I wanted to help
<seth_> I tried "new" bcm.bin files from meizu
<seth_> so I'm scratching my head thinking about what to try next
<dobey> ok, so you don't know that a newer bluez actually has fixes for the bugs
<seth_> interestingly enough it seems that the new modem.bin provides different behavior as well
<seth_> correct, I don't know. I just want to try and test and report back
<seth_> the old modem.bin didn't appear to be for turbo, it has the signature of being for the mx4.
<seth_> I've been trying to find out what's been going on with a modem issue and the bluetooth issue so there's been some overlap
<seth_> the old modem.bin gives me:  Revision = S333_M86_20151002_CHNOPEN_MZ024 versus Revision = S333_M86_20160406_CHNOPEN_MZ036
<seth_> from what I've seen MZ024 is MX4 and MZ036 is Pro 5. Sorry to dump all this. I'm about to get on a flight and just wanted to jot a few things down and ask about running 16.04. I appreciate the feedback
<seth_> so I started thinking that the drivers for the bluetooth might be off too, but they didn't fix the problem
<pasko_> Hello. I'm thinking about buying an Ubuntu Tablet. Is it possible to get root access in these devices? Thanx
<dobey> you can do whatever you want with it, yes
<mcphail> pasko_: afaik, you have root on all Ubuntu devices
<dobey> but why do you need root?
<k1l_> iirc most users have a wrong conception of root from the iOS or Android usage of the term.
<pasko_> I've spent the afternnon reading about it and most of them say that root partition is mounted read-only.
<dobey> yes it is
<dobey> and you shouldn't change it to not be readonly, really
<k1l_> pasko_: you can make that writeable if you want. but the system is similar to android update system. which works best if you dont change the system stuff.
<pasko_> Because in this case I would stop atuomatic updates, right?
<dobey> the root partition is not the full size of the storage chip. there isn't a lot of room to do anything in the root fs
<k1l_> it doesnt use apt but uses click packages. btw, is there a plan if and when it will change to snaps?
<k1l_> pasko_: you still get updates, but its not sure if the update will work if the base system is changed too much. that is the point why one should leave it ro.
<dobey> if you want to install traditional apps, you can do it via a libertine container
<pasko_> ok. Thank you. Now I get it.
<pasko_> Also, I would like to use openvpn client, firefox (which I know is installed) and a regular terminal app with ssh client. Are openvpn and terminal available?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> you can set up an openvpn in the network settings
<pasko_> Cool.
<pasko_> I think I'll order one. Extrange thing is that the Ubuntu version is €10 more expensive than the regular Android version....
<pasko_> Anybody knows why?
<dobey> bq sets the prices, not ubuntu. guess you'd have to ask them
<pasko_> ok, thanks
<JanC> seems like my phone (bq E4.5) spontaneously reboots some time after using the hotspot feature for some time...
<k1l> overheating?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-29
<Acou_Bass> im getting a download error for the latest Music app... when i try to update via software updates it gives me http error... any idea how to fix? xD
<Pank> Join
<Pank> Hi
<Pank> Quit
<Pank> Exit
<Sfatto> hi all
<Sfatto> anyone know that run android apps on ubuntu touch?
<Al_> LIST
<Acou_Bass> Is there a way to use the app store via CLI ? I know I can install clicks from a local file but can I do it from store without downloading them first? Mostly trying to troubleshoot something
<popey> not easily
<popey> there are python scripts around which can download apps from the store
<Acou_Bass> Fair enough, it looks like it fixed itself anyway :D some apps were erroring when I went to install them but only certain ones, nut they're working now so no worries :D
<Mister_Q> popey can you tell me more about these python scripts ? :)
<popey> Mister_Q: james tait has some in his launchpad code repo i think
<Mister_Q> popey thanks I'll take a look :)
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamestait/+junk/click-support-tools
<Mister_Q> uuh that looks promising
<Acou_Bass> ahh thats cool ;D
<Guest61072> hi
<Guest61072> anyone here working on a port?
<Guest76918> hello?
<JanC> might want to stay around a bit longer...
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-30
<dkbhadeshiya> Hey there!
<dkbhadeshiya> I read the ubuntu touch porting guide and I've reched the section where we need to patch the kernel to support AppArmor.
<dkbhadeshiya> The link of kernel patches of mako there is dead.
<dkbhadeshiya> Can you give me some other links for the reference kernel patches?
<dkbhadeshiya> Thanks in advance.
<dkbhadeshiya> I've seached through kernel git and cannot find anything for mako
<dkbhadeshiya> I've also searched gerrit of phablet team. Still no luck there.
<Jakey3> How is android related to the ubuntu touch?
<dkbhadeshiya> Please read it in porting guide
<Jakey3> thanks that's clear
<_javier4_> why geany does not fold makefile's conditional blocks?
<Jakey3> where can i purchase an ubuntu touch phone
<atomos> ^^
<atomos> hello
<bray90820_> What langues would i need to know to port ubuntu touch to my device
<bray90820_> Prob javascript and C++ right
<bray90820_> What languages would i need to know to build an image from source
